#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-30
<cge> Bug #69181 is great.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69181 in firefox "firefox has bee ncrashing often in edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69181
<crimsun> it's probably not even a FF issue.
<cge> Yes. In the old days of GNOME's bugzilla, I would probably close a bug like that as rejected, but I suppose I should set it as needsinfo.
<secretlondon> hi
<Susana> hi, could someone help me on triaging a bug?
<secretlondon> i'll try
<Susana> most of the issues in bug 60274 have been fixed, but there's still a package missing from the reps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60274 in Ubuntu "pt_PT dictionarys unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60274
<Susana> and bug 68872
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68872 in language-support-pt "myspell-pt-pt missing from depends and not available at the repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68872
<Susana> is about that package
<Susana> can i mark it a dup
<Susana> as a dup
<Susana> or is it more usefull to have that particular package in a separate bug report?
<secretlondon> mark 68872 a duplicate of 60274
<Susana> ok secretlondon
<Susana> thanks
<secretlondon> you make the main bug the one with the most info - which is 60274
<secretlondon> it's not necessarily the earliest one - but it is in this case
<Susana> secretlondon: should i make any more changes?
<Susana> like setting affects to language-support-pt in 60274
<Susana> and make the default comment for dups in 68872
<Susana> or is it good like it is now?
<secretlondon> affects we need the package it affects - things filed against ubuntu get forgotten
<secretlondon> adding the default comment for dups is a good thing to do
<secretlondon> is language-support-pt the best thing to file it under? I don't know
<Susana> is it not? ups i changed it :/
<Susana> i think it is because if you try to apt-get it, it says it is going to install myspell-pt-br and not myspell-pt-pt
<secretlondon> susana: it's fine - it was a question as I don't know
<Susana> and those are different
<secretlondon> if it is wrong someone from that team will change it
<secretlondon> it's just that bugs filed under Ubuntu don't often get looked at by people
<secretlondon> susana: so you've done a good job :)
<Susana> :)
<Susana> thanks for your help secretlondon
<secretlondon> no problem
<secretlondon> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> Could any of the kde people look at this bug for me?
<secretlondon> #42775
<secretlondon> bug #42775
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42775 in swscanner "swscanner tries to use kdesu, which is not installed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42775
<secretlondon> it breaks in edubuntu - does it just need kdebase.bin adding to the dependencies?
<nixternal> secretlondon: i love kde boogs
<nixternal> as these for edgy?
<secretlondon> nixternal: egdy still has the boog afaik
<nixternal> one sec, and i will fire up my edubuntu edgy box
<secretlondon> ty!
<nixternal> ok, apt-get the swscanner and then what?
<secretlondon> it installs 2 icons - run norm and run as root
<nixternal> k
<secretlondon> the run as root is broken cos it asks for kdesu
<secretlondon> which isn't installed
<nixternal> do you run it from term? where are these icons at?
<secretlondon> should be under internet
<nixternal> derr, big green swirls
<nixternal> how could i have missed those
<secretlondon> lol
<nixternal> interesting...wireless scanner..nice
<nixternal> im getting a signal, and i don't even have wireless on this box ;)
<secretlondon> its the nearest we have to netstumbler
<secretlondon> its quite a nice app
<nixternal> ok, so now if i try the root way, it should crap out on me?
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> say no kdesu
<nixternal> that was quick
<nixternal> confirmed!
<secretlondon> cool
<secretlondon> so add a dep on whatever gives kdesu?
<nixternal> thats what i looks like
<nixternal> why it would ask for kdesui don't know
<secretlondon> it is a kde app
<nixternal> i didn't even realise that
<secretlondon> it needs to run as root for scanning
<secretlondon> like sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<secretlondon> needs sudo from the command line
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> you can run it with sudo from the command line..but still
<nixternal> that either needs to be tweaked to remove the kdesu dep or vice-versa
<secretlondon> it needs root - whether its from gksudo or not
<nixternal> it needs kdebase-bin as a dep
<secretlondon> thanks - thats what i thought
<nixternal> no problem
<secretlondon> so we need to patch - and then send to debian too as we get it from them in think
<nixternal> alrighty, i confirmed, set "low" status for the time being, and if nobody hits it up soon........well you just finished my sentence ;)
<secretlondon> ok - i've done another patch on that prog to fix all the english boogs
<secretlondon> so they may want combining - i dunno how these things work
<nixternal> actually, that patch would be nothing more than adding 'kdebase-bin' to the control file, running dch -i to update the changelog and ubuntu version, then debuild -S then come out and debdiff it really
<nixternal> i could probably do that really quick
<nixternal> actually...for edgy i could
<nixternal> i don't have a dapper chroot setup anymore
<secretlondon> i should make a chroot on this box really - i need to learn to package
<ajmitch> it would be a good thing to do
<secretlondon> I agree
<secretlondon> hi corey
<Burgundavia> hey secretlondon
<darren> hey can anyone confirm a bug for me?
<darren> bug 68794
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68794 in wesnoth "single player campaigns are not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68794
<secretlondon> darren: i don't have a working edgy box sorry
<darren> its ok, its not exactly high priority, and i have a workaround since its just a packaging issue
<secretlondon> athough the music could be licensing related
<darren> oh i guess that might make sense
<darren> they are ogg files but i could see that they might not be "free"
<darren> ok well thanks, cya
<BHSPitMonkey> bugsquad!
<secretlondon> morning
<towsonu2001> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> ho
<towsonu2003> I love killing my ghost :)
<BHSPitMonkey> that's a weird hobby
<towsonu2003> ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<secretlondon> morning
<dholbach> hey secretlondon
<dholbach> how's it going?
<secretlondon> it's going okay
<dholbach> that's a good start ;-)
<secretlondon> we have loads of installation bugs..
<secretlondon> it seems like millions of them...
<towsonu2003> had to compile xchat just to be able to use it. weird thing...
<secretlondon> anyone know anything about lisp?
<secretlondon> we have bug #69233
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69233 in common-lisp-controller "Cant' load common lisp library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69233
<secretlondon> which sounds fatal - but there's nothing in debian bugs about it and it was a straight sync from debian
<towsonu2003> secretlondon, I guess we still have serious problems with our qa process...
<secretlondon> towsonu2003: i think the problem with lisp is that it's a bit obscure i suppose
<secretlondon> but I would expect if it was totally broken that debian would have a bug , and we would have more than 1
<secretlondon> so I suspect it may be a support thing
<towsonu2003> the obscure ones usually don't get tested in Debian and Ubuntu I think...
<secretlondon> none of the lisp bugs seem to have been looked at
<towsonu2003> don't get tested = don't get enough testing
<secretlondon> debian has lisp bugs so people are using it
<secretlondon> we could do with teams to forward these things to - like an Ubuntu AI language team (or something) who could do lisp and prolog
<secretlondon> we are all generalists
<towsonu2003> generalist?
<secretlondon> we don't specialise
* towsonu2003 agrees
<towsonu2003> would be nice to have sub-teams of ubuntu-bugs, and I proposed one, but ppl don't like the idea to specialize on bugs
<towsonu2003> and in the meantime, for some packages, I wonder whether anyone from ubuntu tests the package after sync'ing it -but that's ranting of course :)
<secretlondon> our team structure needs more work - we need a workflow to send bugs to places - some teams don't seem to want bugs (surprise!) and i get messages that non subscribers cannot post to email list if I subscribe them
<towsonu2003> I'd send a proposition email to ubuntu-bugs if I were you. if they (we) get enough emails that propose to re-shape our group structure, I guess something can change?
<secretlondon> no launchpad structure like that needs to be at mountain view
<secretlondon> i'm not sure what is planned there
<secretlondon> cinepaint still has unmet dependencies
<secretlondon> (in edgy)
<secretlondon> bug #65457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[UNMETDEPS]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
<secretlondon> How do we progress this?
<topochan> hello
<topochan> i've found some critical bugs, I've reported but they don't check in launchpad in 5 days
<topochan> hello?
<dholbach> topochan: hello, it's been a weekend in between and there was quite some stuff to get done after edgy release
<dholbach> so please try to stay patient
<topochan> ok, I hope help
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> which bugs numbers were those?
<topochan> one moment
<topochan> Bug #68390
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68390 in xorg "[Edgy] dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fail to detect hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68390
<topochan> i've found the solution, install discover1 package
<dholbach> perhaps you should add that information
<dholbach> xserver-xorg recommends discover1 | discover
<topochan> yeah, but discover is installed not discover1, in dapper the problem don't happen
<dholbach> discover is installed?
<dholbach> it's in universe
<topochan> one moment
<topochan> yeah, discover is not installed
<topochan> but discover1 in clean installation is not installed too
<bddebian> Boo
<trappist> is Ubugtu not telling us about new bug reports?
<pradeep> The last bug was around 13:45 IST
<trappist> the last bug reported to launchpad, or the last bug mentioned by Ubugtu?
* Nafallo ska starta om till ny krna
<pradeep> trappist, on launchpad
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ping?
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ubugtu seems stalled.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: hes acting weird atm in -ops too but i dont think Seveas is around. maybe at work
<dholbach> seb128: good work on the UpstreamDelta page
<seb128> dholbach: thank you ;)
<seb128> dholbach: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351603
<seb128> dholbach: look at the number of dup
<Ubug2> Gnome bug 351603 in time-admin "crash on Time and Date -- adjusting time" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] 
<dholbach> HOLY FUCK
<zul> hmm?
<dholbach> seb128: we should consider turning bug-buddy off :-/
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> dholbach: <bkor> seb128: this weekend we had > 1000 bugreports/day
<dholbach> they should have never unleashed bug-buddy to the masses like that :/
<seb128> <seb128> it was a mistake to push that bug-buddy over xmlrpc before having bugzilla ready fo rit
<seb128>  for it
<seb128> ...
<seb128> <bkor> didn't expect so many bugs already
<seb128> ...
<seb128> <bkor> I thought that would be in 2008 or so
<xerxas> can someone help me on a bug ?
<xerxas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/9994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 9994 in gimp "Opening a file on an SMB share gave an error" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<xerxas> fix released, since a long time , but doesn't work on edgy
<xerxas> debian seem to have gimp-gnomevfs package
<ausimage> Hello, I am experiencing a weird bug with Gnome's Remote Desktop... It is seeming to unset itself... when I come to access the desktop the next day after accessing it is giving me errors...
<ausimage> Which package is this under is Vino or the Remote desktop applet??
<Burgwork> what are you connecting to?
<ausimage> My edgy ubuntu box....
<Burgwork> vino
<ausimage> The first time I tried it could not find it, the next it could not match the password... In Dapper I had no probs
<ausimage> K
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ping?
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-31
<lakin> anyone have tips for tracking down the hard-lockups on my laptop?  They started after I installed edgy.  The only reliable way I can reproduce them is to copy some large file via SFTP w/ Nautilus over my LAN ...
<dsas> if you have a hard lock up of everything, then you should probably blame the kernel I think...maybe dmesg or kern.log has some useful output?
<lakin> dsas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29478/ <- that's syslog, dmesg, and messages in /var/log/  ... none give me any useful information
<dsas> lakin: I don't know what really counts as useful information or not, the log does seem to mention a few network related things though...
<lakin> dsas, I'm leaning towards networking, but how do I test it?  remove the network drivers and wait? .... that's not going to happen cause it renders the laptop useless during that portion of time. :)
<lakin> At this point, I'm leaning towards reverting to dapper ... or compiling a new updated kernel
<dsas> lakin: I don't know...though if the only way you can reproduce the bug is to copy large files over SFTP disabling networking probably will not help find it....
<dsas> lakin: Maybe if you post the bug with what detail you do have, someone more knowledgeable will ask for some more specific details.
<dsas> lakin: If you have plenty of time and know about compiling your own kernel and using git you can try to track down when the bug appeared.
<lakin> I've compiled kernels in the past, but only for my desktop.  And I've never done it for this laptop, so I doubt I'd get all the options right.  Posting a bug report might help...
<lakin> dsas, I'll try over wireless for a bit, see if I can get the same lockup.  If not, then I'll blame the wired module.
* Nafallo ska sova, gnatt
<Nafallo> gnight
<Quash> can anyone maybe help a little with a bug that is getting a lot of support from users who are experiencing it but no acknowledgement from Ubuntu folks, even though it is quite severe?
<Quash> a number of us are trying to hash the bug out but are having difficulty, but willing to try whatever Ubuntu bug folks want us to in trying to nail it down.
<ajmitch> what is the bug number?
<Quash> https://launchpad.net/bugs/67487
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67487 in Ubuntu "Install 6:10 Failure: Black screen at Live Desktop Stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> not assigned to any package, etc
<Quash> back.  Firefox 2 crashed on me... again.
<crimsun> you can work around the installation/black screen issue by switching to a virt term, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use vesa, and restarting gdm
<crimsun> I did that yesterday on a Dell
<Quash> I just mentioned this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67487
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67487 in Ubuntu "Install 6:10 Failure: Black screen at Live Desktop Stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> ...and that's what I just addressed.
<Quash> Do you mean doing ctrl-alt-F1 through F6 at the black screen to get to console?
<crimsun> yes
<Jozo-> sounds usplash bug..
<crimsun> you should at least get a "could not start X server" error before
<Quash> no error.  usplash finishes, blank screen with white cursor in top left for a moment (normal, I believe) and then screen goes blank.
<Jozo-> bug 63558, bug 68643, bug 68683 and so on... (maybe all of them are dupes)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63558 in usplash "Latest usplash leaves my consoles corrupted" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63558
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68643 in usplash "Virtual Consoles don't work after update to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68643
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68683 in usplash "Edgy doesn't let me switch to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68683
<crimsun> if you're not seeing at least the X server error message, you're not experiencing the same error I'm referring to
<Quash>  yes, people aren't typically getting error messages with this bug and ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't work.
<Quash> as a start, I'd like to figure out a workaround to see if that resolves the issue for people.  That will at least give us a clue as to next steps.
<Quash> But, Ubuntu Devs haven't even acknowledged the bug yet, despite a lot of users noting they are experiencing the same thing.
<Quash> Even Googling now will bring up various forum posts, blog postings, etc about this bug.
<crimsun> please be patient. Most of the devs are extremely busy preparing for the dev summit next week.
<Quash> I appreciate this.
<crimsun> (and the remainder of us volunteers are just as strapped for resources)
<crimsun> in any case, you'll see a follow-up on that bug in due time
<Quash> Edgy was just released, though, and many users are experiencing a severe bug which prevents them from loading Ubuntu.  I recognize volunteers can't and shouldn't have to cover all the bases.  It's just a pretty ugly bug.
<crimsun> does removing splash from the kernel command line mitigate it for that boot?
<Quash> what would that line look like if I did that?  I haven't played with boot parameters much.  I can try it.
<Quash> This seems to be something that happens after usplash, though, as the Live Desktop is about to kick in.
<BHSPitLappy> I will PAT someone to fix the laptop LCD bug
<BHSPitLappy> grr
<BHSPitLappy> or pay
<BHSPitLappy> if patting floats your boat, then that's cool
<BHSPitLappy> but really, it's not too cool that ubuntu overheats my laptop if I leave it alone for a few hours
<dholbach> good morning
<robitaille> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey robitaille
* dholbach hugs robitaille
<secretlondon> morning
<dholbach> hey secretlondon
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee!
<secretlondon> hi hobbsee
<ajmitch> hi secretlondon, robitaille
<secretlondon> hi ajmitch!
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach!
<Hobbsee> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> the submitter of a lisp bug has got back to me re: missing packages. To get a sync from debian who do I allocate the bug to?
<secretlondon> is debian contrib = multiverse?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: for edgy?  you cant.
<secretlondon> no for feisty
<Mez> ubuntu-archive = the sync masters
<secretlondon> Mez: thanks
* Hobbsee wonders what debian contrib is
<BHSPitLappy> does anyone know anything about the laptop lcd power bug
<Hobbsee> do packages from debian contrib get automatically synced across?
<Hobbsee> BHSPitLappy: bug #?
* BHSPitLappy appreciates the vague nature of his question
<BHSPitLappy> hold on
<secretlondon> contrib is free packages that depend on non-free ones apparently
<BHSPitLappy> Hobbsee, ok, to name a few... #19410, #30802, #41994, #42274 ...
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ahh.  multiverse then, i guesss
<Hobbsee> bug 19410 bug 30802 bug 41994 bug 42274
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19410 in acpi-support "Laptop backlight does not turn off" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19410
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30802 in gnome-power-manager "Closing the lid does not switch off backlight (Dell Latitude X1)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30802
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41994 in gnome-power-manager "closed Laptop Lid to reliably keep Backlight off" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42274 in xserver-xgl "Screen active when closing lid" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42274
<BHSPitLappy> they all seem to address my issue; I close the lid, the screen power off, BUT seconds later it turns back on (for the screensaver? that's just stupid behavior)
<BHSPitLappy> as a result, I can't leave it closed when I leave.  When I return, the laptop is always burning hot.
<BHSPitLappy> the other day, it had actually auto-shutdown from overheating
<Hobbsee> ouch
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<secretlondon> the laptop team are probably the people to ask
<secretlondon> we still have some of the unmet dependencies bugs open and unfixed
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: indeed.  however, we cant upload to edgy updates, yet, i believe.  we can fix them in feisty though
<secretlondon> ok. it would be nice to fix cinepaint as we've had a few dupes
<Hobbsee> what's the fix?
<secretlondon> 1 sec
<secretlondon> bug #65457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[UNMETDEPS]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
<secretlondon> sync of libgutenprintui1-1 for all except amd64 which needs libopenexr2c2
<secretlondon> I've not checked to see if we can rebuild with another gutenprint lib
<secretlondon> we have libgutenprintui2-1 (5.0.0-2ubuntu2) in egy repos
<secretlondon> it hasn't built either
<Hobbsee> ouch
<secretlondon> it needs some care and attention..
<secretlondon> i think we have updated libs for the three deps - 1 build dep and 2 others
<Hobbsee> that'd definetly need a SRU, i expect
<secretlondon> whats an sru?
<Hobbsee> if we were to fix it for edgy
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: tell secretlondon about sru's and such things please :0
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<ajmitch> approval for something to get into edgy-updates
* secretlondon goes and rtfm
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'ts all newish :P
<Hobbsee> so everyon ehas to
<secretlondon> well it's def a regression as it worked in dapper
<Hobbsee> indeed
<secretlondon> well I guess first step someone needs to see if it will build with a updated lib
<ajmitch> secretlondon: note that that's a proposal, extra comments are at the bottom
<ajmitch> the SRU plan for universe was only drawn up a few hours ago & is being discussed now
<secretlondon> well regardless even for feisty we need to see if it will build with newer libs
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine the cinerama stuff is in universe
<secretlondon> cinepaint is in universe
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: a whole lot of stuff will be synced for feisty anyway - lots of new libs, etc.  probably better to get the merging, etc done first, then work on hte unmet deps
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: so don't try and compile the thing?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: well, you can, but masses of packages are about to change anyway.  so if you fix it first, then everything changes, it may not work  anyway :P
* Hobbsee looks up cinepaint on the merges list
<Hobbsee> nope, i'ts not there
<Hobbsee> but various other libs will change
<secretlondon> I'd love to get it back in edgy if I can
<Hobbsee> then you need the SRU hackery :)
<Hobbsee> which is a black art to me :)
<secretlondon> indeed
<secretlondon> I think it needs some lurving anyway - so I'll have a go
<secretlondon> notes that the amd64 package failed to build in dapper even :(
<secretlondon> and no-one seemed to have noticed
<Hobbsee> quite likely.  there are many packages :P
<secretlondon> there's a few packages like this that need care and attention
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: please take care of them :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I'll try and love all the neglected bits of universe - although i'll need a motu sponsor for some bits ;)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: of course. there are MOTU's around - if i'm around, you can poke me, and i can either do it myself, or poke another MOTU.  or poke Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: likes uploading things
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: It'll be a day or two I suspect. And I won't be able to test the amd64
<ajmitch> secretlondon: that's an awful lot to care for
<ajmitch> you'll probably end up loving about 15000 packages
<secretlondon> ajmitch: I know - I have clear favourites, I just tell them all I'll love them equally
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yeah, of course - we cant upload to feisty yet anyway.
* Fujitsu hides.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: get to it!
* Hobbsee uses her long pointy stick of doom on Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> I've uploaded a few things!
<Hobbsee> so have i.
* Fujitsu attacks Hobbsee with elkbuntu's normal pointy stick of doom.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: have you beat my long list of packages yet?
<Hobbsee> she doesnt have one.
* Fujitsu shudders.
<Fujitsu> No, that's a really long list.
<Hobbsee> hahaa
<Hobbsee> yes
* ajmitch hasn't uploaded much at all
<Fujitsu> You evil evil prolific uploader.
<Hobbsee> i got most of those uploaded before MOTU
* ajmitch needs to retire to let these young kids through
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no you dont
* Fujitsu is the yound kid of MOTU-land.
<Fujitsu> *young
<berzerking>  j ai des petit soucis de perf sur ma carte graphique qui est une ati radeon 9700 pro mobility et je voulais savoire si y avait du monde a qui ca fesait pareille
<berzerking> et salut d abord  ... dsol ... ca fait 2 semaine que je suis dessus et 5 rinstall.
<berzerking> lol
<seb128> berzerking: quel genre de soucis de perf?
<berzerking> seb128: salut ... bh par example des que je joue a un jeu qui demande un minimum de ressource 3D bh ca se met a soter toute les 1 min ...
<berzerking> pas terrible quoi
<berzerking> pourtant j ai mis les drivers pro de ati
<seb128> y a des jeux 3D sous linux? ;)
<berzerking> les libre aussi
<berzerking> et ca donne pareille
<berzerking> mdr
<seb128> avec le driver fglrx la 3D devrait marcher
<berzerking> mais elle marche
<berzerking> mais le probleme c est que ca pedale dans la semoule a un moment
<berzerking> glxgears me donne ca ... : 10264 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2043.875 FPS
<berzerking> et fgl_glxgears me donne ca ... : Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer     1498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 299.600 FPS
<seb128> t'as essay quoi comme jeu qui demander de la 3D?
<berzerking> glest
<seb128> glxinfo ca dit quoi pour "direct rendering"?
<berzerking> ou encore Nexuiz
<berzerking> le direct rending me dis yes
<seb128> ben c'est ptetre simplement les drivers ATI qui sont lent alors
<seb128> les jeux sous linux c'est pas a de toute faon
<berzerking> j ai beryl qui tourne donc je fait un e export DISPLAY=:0 mais quand je demarre sur gnome "classic" c est les memes problemes
<Mez> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<berzerking> oais c est sure mais quand meme .... nexuiz est reputer pour tourner sur des petite config ...
<secretlondon> Mez: This isn't a support channel either..
<seb128> ben en faisant tourner des trucs comme beryl tu cherches les ennuis
<Mez> secretlondon, "pour de l'aide et de la discussion" help and discussion ;)
<berzerking> oais c est sure... mais quand je fait les test je passe direct sous gnome ...
<seb128> Mez: what is wrong about using #ubuntu-bugs?
<berzerking> je tente pas le kernel panic
<Mez> seb128, tbh - I didnt realise it was -bugs ;) i'm just trying to cover my back here
<seb128> :)
<Seveas> sfllaw, pong
<Mez> excuses si je causais n'importe quelle offense
<seb128> berzerking: c'est pas vraiment un bug et je pense pas que grand monde ici sache comment dbugger de l'opengl lent
<seb128> Mez: pas de problme ;)
<berzerking> oais c est sure
<Mez> Cela me manque de parler en franais
* Mez se joint #ubuntu-fr
<dholbach> heya seb128
<seb128> morning dholbach
<dholbach> des jeux 3d sous linux! YAY :)
<seb128> ;)
<berzerking> a tien ... une erreur qu j avais pas encore vu ... :fglX11FreeBuffer: firegl_FreeBuffer() failed! ubuntu
<aizatto> does someone have edgy installed and use evolution, i want to confirm an odd bug
<Mez> whats the bug (I have evo installed)
<aizatto> try copying text to a new mail in evo
<aizatto> copying text from openoffice
<aizatto> on my machine it seems to crash openoffice
* Mez waits 3 years for OOo to boot
<aizatto> lol :P
<Mez> aizatto, indeed, it does crash OOo
<aizatto> thx :) i'll report it
<aizatto> sorry i wasted 3 years of your life waiting for it to open
<ajmitch> I believe that may have been reported already - check the current open bugs against OOo
<aizatto> is it directly oo related or evo?
<ajmitch> OO
<ajmitch> bug 62432
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62432 in openoffice.org "Paste from open office to firefox 2.0 causes crash in open office" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62432
<aizatto> hmmm
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/68396
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68396 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org for edgy-updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<aizatto> fast..
<aizatto> new to this.. :P
<aizatto> thx though :)
<secretlondon> when you download a source package and it automatically adds the patch - is it correct that it doesn't make a debian directory?
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<pepsiman> how can it build without a debian directory?
<Hobbsee> hte original tarball doesnt contain the debian directory
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: this is the first time I have done any of this
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you can have a look at what's in hte .diff.gz - contains the debian changes
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: the stuff in the .orig.tar.gz is the sutff from upstream - so from gnome, or kde, or whatever
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: When I downloaded it I thought it said it applied the contents of .diff.gz
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: when you use apt-get source, it automatically grabs the three files, and unpacks them for you
<Hobbsee> it does - it's apt-get source helping you out
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: but the unpackaged directory doesn't have a debian directory
<Hobbsee> if you download the sourc,e you have to do that bit yourself (dpkg-source -x foo.dsc)
<secretlondon> so where has it put it!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: which is this for?
<secretlondon> this is me jumping in at the deep end and poking cinepaint
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> you're in the cinepaint source dir?
<Hobbsee> ie, it creates a dir called cinepaint-versionnumber, and in that is hte debian dir?
<secretlondon> it makes the dir but without a debian directory
* Hobbsee waits...
<Hobbsee> !info cinerama edgy
<ubotu> Package cinerama does not exist in edgy
<secretlondon> !info cinepaint edgy
<ubotu> cinepaint: motion picture image painting and retouching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1-2 (edgy), package size 1125 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: there's a newer version in debian - that will need to be synced across, assuming it all works
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: and a even newer one upstream
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's there.  /home/sarah/Desktop/cinepaint-0.20-1/debian
<Hobbsee> they certainly wont take a new upstream into edgy updates
* secretlondon wonders why she didn't get a /debian directory
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: of course
<Hobbsee> i'd take a guess at pebkac, maybe
<secretlondon> what's pebkac?
<Hobbsee> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<Hobbsee> type pwd?
<secretlondon> I know it's my problem - you don't have to rude..
<secretlondon> though how I can make a mistake with apt-get source who knows..
<pepsiman> $ type pwd
<pepsiman> pwd is a shell builtin
<secretlondon> and no I'm not giving you my password
<Hobbsee> wasnt meaning to be
<Hobbsee> pwd = current working directory.  you might be thinking of passwd?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'm certainly not asking for your password, trust me.  i have no use for it :P
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: good ;) I don't allow remote logins anyway :P
* secretlondon is just stressing herself.
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<secretlondon> sorry
<Hobbsee> the reason i asked for the output of pwd was to check that you're in the right directory, seeing as you havent done this before :)
<Hobbsee> and it has to be something simple
<Hobbsee> the diff looks fairly sane - i think they'll take that
<secretlondon> doing it with dpkg-source -x made me a debian dir :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<secretlondon> phew!
<Hobbsee> so who knows what the other thing was
* secretlondon thanks Hobbsee for her patience
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: see http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/cinepaint.  i think they'll take those changes
<Hobbsee> :)
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I think one of the changes fixes the amd64 not building bug
<secretlondon> but not our gutenprint one
<Hobbsee> if you want to see what the changes were, grab the .dsc and the .diff.gz from the bottom of that page, dpkg-source -x the new .dsc, then run debdiff cine*.dsc > debdiff.  and then open debdiff in your favorite text editor
<Hobbsee> 31% [2 cinepaint 2389527/7549kB 31%]                     6773B/s 12m44s
<Hobbsee> come on...
<secretlondon> libopenexr2c2a is the updated version of the lib the amd64 needs
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> which is fixed by magic
<Hobbsee> well, which is fixed by a rebuild, due to magic :)
<secretlondon> ;)
* Hobbsee will try to build this on amd64, once it actually downloads.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i dont know of anything that would paste your password in clear text, unless you specifically typed it
<Hobbsee> so i think you're pretty safe :P
<secretlondon> agreed
<Hobbsee> i'm sure they fixed the "password in cleartext" bug in...breezy...i think
* secretlondon gets stressed out over crap
<Hobbsee> right.  now it's building.
<Hobbsee> no, now it's finding deps
<Hobbsee> hurry up, you silly thing!
<Hobbsee> ah
<secretlondon> mine is complaining at debuild -S can't find debhelper.mk
<Hobbsee> install cdbs
<Hobbsee> yep, this will need a merge
* Hobbsee rebuilds it, with the correct dep
* Hobbsee taps her fingers and waits :P
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: okay, that fixed the deps
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> cinepaint
<Hobbsee> Reverse Depends:
<Hobbsee>   exrtools
<Hobbsee>   cinepaint-data
<Hobbsee> oh darn it...
* Hobbsee looks what happened to exrtools.  theoretically, that should have failed to build too
<Hobbsee> oh, that built.
* secretlondon should have started with hello really..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's *still* building
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ping?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: what's the bug number for this?
<secretlondon> 65457
<Hobbsee> interesting.  it built on i386 in dapper
<Hobbsee> bug 65457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[UNMETDEPS]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
* Hobbsee marks the amd64 one as a dupe of that, as they'll all be fixed at once
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's done.  testing for installability
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: excellent :)
<xerxas_> seb128, oops, sorry for duplicates
<seb128> xerxas_: which ones?
<xerxas_> it's not because I'm doing a lot bug triaging and I'm a "power user" that I should not check if bug have already been reported :)
<xerxas_> the evolution-alarm-notify  one
<xerxas_> I'm wasting you're time with stupid stuff :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: this is warped
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: whats up?
<Hobbsee> oh who did *that*
* Hobbsee thumps zul 
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: the ubuntu version number is *not* supposed to be like that :P
<irvin> bug 43961
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43961 in linux "Power down after shutdown does not work..." [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43961
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh no...this is *really* messed up :P
* Hobbsee loosk closer
<Hobbsee> Malone #34728
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34728 in cinepaint "project homepage" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34728
<secretlondon> that should be a 1ubuntu1 not a 1-2?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you got it :)
<zul> Hobbsee, wth?
<Hobbsee> zul: your fix to cinepaint - you've done the version wrong
<zul> ah ok i guess i deserved that then
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee fixes it
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: GOT IT!  darned thing.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: YAY!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: is www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/ up for you?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: right, so cinepaint.debdiff is accessible?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ping?
* Hobbsee kicks dreamhost
<secretlondon> yes
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's not here, but if i copy it to a machine in the US, then copy from the US machine to the webserver (which is also in the US), it'll work.  go figure!
* Hobbsee suspects that that entire package is going to be a nuisance
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: did the libgutenprint fix the amd64 dep too?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: debian did
<Hobbsee> well, fixed the ftbfs on amd64
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: oh cool
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: that debdiff is the changes made from the original ubuntu package - most are from debian, there
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: oh cool - didn't realise you'd synced from debian
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: if they have the fixes, and the fixes are reasonable, then that sounds pretty good to me
<secretlondon> agreed
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i synced it, then added my changes on top of that, and added the old ubuntu changes back in
<Hobbsee> using MOM is so much easier.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> dholbach: yay :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: cinepaint FTBFS in edgy - do i need a full SRU for that, or can you just ack it while they figure out what the process is?
<Hobbsee> the diff is eyeballable (taken from debian, pretty much)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/cinepaint.debdiff
<dholbach> I can't just ACK it, sorry. I think it'd be wrong to ask for comments on the process and keep others on hold and then just ACK another one :/
<Hobbsee> dholbach: bleh.  what do you want to do with it then?
<dholbach> I agree that it's eyeballable
<Hobbsee> dholbach: and for FTBFS only fixes - do you really think they need 5 acks or to wait 7 days?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it's not like regressions are going to be found for building/installing
<dholbach> Could you raise the topic on the list?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: sure i could, but i hate mailing lists :P
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you could :D
<dholbach> no no no :)
<dholbach> you you you! :)
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
* secretlondon hugs Hobbsee for fixing those bugs in cinepaint
<secretlondon> which doesn't currently work in edgy
<Hobbsee> dholbach: done
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it only fixes 4 bugs.  doesnt that mean that secretlondon and i get 4 hugs?  :P
<dholbach> secretlondon, Hobbsee: you do :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee for overcoming her hate of mailing lists
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<secretlondon> bah have to go to college
* secretlondon thanks Hobbsee again for her help and pateince
<secretlondon> patience
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: :) not a problem
<secretlondon> :)
<dicon`> anyone has installed mercury messenger on ubuntu edgy?
<bddebian> Boo
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ubugtu isn't displaying new bugs any more.
<dholbach> too! many! bug! reports!
<pepsiman> where?
<dholbach> desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<seb128> unread bug count to 356 to my launchpad bugs box
<dholbach> 698
<pepsiman> 0
<dholbach> I don't think bug 68695 is a security issue...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68695 in gnome-screensaver "Pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace when the screen is locked kills the X session" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68695
<pepsiman> it's annoying, causes data loss, but doesn't give the attacker access to the computer
<sfllaw> dholbach: You're right.  That's how it's designed to work.
<sfllaw> In fact, killing the screensaver should do the same thing as well.
<pepsiman> dholbach: point the reporter at  Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
<dholbach> pepsiman: ehhh?
<pepsiman> dholbach: in xorg.conf you can disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<dholbach> I don't want to :-)
<pepsiman> the reporter does
<dholbach> not sure :)
<pepsiman> fine, i'll do it
<sfllaw> pepsiman: I think that's a bad default.  C-A-Backspace is good to have.
<pepsiman> sfllaw: yes, but if the reporter doesn't want it, he can disable it
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<towsonu2003> what's that?
<towsonu2003> oh, and, while I typed something here, edgy users -> does your default firefox installation have any ubuntu-related search engines (where engines like google, amazon.com and so on are located)?
<pradeep> pepsiman, if the reporter disables it, it
<pradeep> 's still present in other machines right?
<towsonu2003> I'd like to file a spec if you don't...
<towsonu2003> anyone?
<towsonu2003> if you see my question later on, please email your response to towsonu2003 at gmail dot com, if you can -thanks :)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> sfllaw, for some odd reason the bugbot doesn't get mail from the mailinglist, but if I try to subscribe, it says it's already subscribed
<Seveas> sfllaw, and indeed the last mail arrived around the time you said the reports stopped
<pepsiman> pradeep: yes
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> Seveas: How about unsubscribing and resubscribing.
<sfllaw> Seveas: What's the e-mail address of Ubugtu?
<sfllaw> I will try sending an e-mail there.
<Seveas> sfllaw, the addressworks, the resubscription attempt i was talking about arrived
<sfllaw> Seveas: Any new mail?
<Seveas> just tried the unsub+sub trick
<Seveas> sfllaw, bugmail seems to be flowing in again
<joumetal> ls
<joumetal> sorry
<sfllaw> Seveas: Hurray!
<sfllaw> Seveas: I'm looking forward to seeing Ubugtu saying something.
<Seveas> sfllaw, yeah me too
<Seveas> I can't belive no new bugs are being filed
<ajmitch> it's been so quiet here without him
* zul watches tumbleweeds float by
<sfllaw> Oh, I know!
<Seveas> @reload Bantracker
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sfllaw> Let's see when bug 69562 pops up.
<cge> Could someone in ubuntu-qa please look at the importance of bug #36186. I can understand how it was wishlist at the time but it now makes reportbug not only completely useless but also a source of spam on ubuntu-users.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69562 in Ubuntu "Ubugtu no longer reports bugs in #ubuntu-bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69562
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36186 in reportbug "Trivial and non-trivial enhancements for bugreport" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36186
<Seveas> hmm, ok, bug in bugtracker plugin
<cge> er, s/\./?
<sfllaw> cge: Looking.
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68945 in epiphany-browser (main) "crashes on startup, never shows up" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69039 in totem (main) "H 264 movies are not played properly in PPC dapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69454 in Ubuntu "Edgy: randomly edgy boots whithout ability tu run any app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69476 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql administrator GUI crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69476
<Seveas> woo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69479 in katapult (main) "SRU: katapult" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69494 in kopete (main) "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69521 in oprofile (universe) "[edgy]  oprofile does not start. /usr/bin/opcontrol: 1: arith: syntax error: "NR_CHOSEN - 1"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69535 in xmodmap (main) "Sound volume not controllable with mapped buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69535
<zul> argh make it stop :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69550 in firefox (main) "After upgrading to Edgy, firefox doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69551 in adept (main) "apt-get fails to update to edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69552 in totem (main) "Firefox don't play videos with totem-mozilla plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69553 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - exit code 139" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69554 in installation-report (main) "installation halted by screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69555 in Ubuntu "Backspace fired every 5-10 seconds without pressing any key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69555
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> ok,he's back
<sfllaw> Yay.
<sfllaw> \o/
* sfllaw hugs Seveas.
<sfllaw> cge: We'd have to basically rewrite reportbug to hook into Malone.
<Seveas> sfllaw, for a person in -qa you sure don't know how to file a bug :
<sfllaw> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> (ubugtu has his own lp product: ubuntu-bots)
<sfllaw> That wouldn't pop up in #ubuntu-bugs, woul dit?
<cge> sfllaw: Yes. So why is reportbug in main?
<Seveas> sfllaw, but I won't see it (I no longer read ubuntu-bugs)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69511 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin in edgy lost some functionality" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69557 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta requires autogen in order to create new project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69558 in aptitude (main) "Aptitude don't show recommendeds and suggests packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69558
<sfllaw> Seveas: The point was to make sure a new bug got filed for Ubugtu to pick it up.
<Seveas> sfllaw, btw: there will be some false positives in the new bugs list
<Seveas> ah, right
<Seveas> no need for that, I have logs
<Seveas> so I can see what goes wrong
<sfllaw> Ah, OK.
<sfllaw> Seveas: Do you have a team of people who maintain Ubugtu?
<sfllaw> What happens if you get hit by a bus?
<Seveas> then the code is available via launchpad
<zul> after or before you get hit by a bus
<Seveas> But I don't plan on getting hit by a bus anyway
<Seveas> zul, since months ago
<zul> ah
<sfllaw> Seveas: Well, that's an expression.  But do you want some help maintaining Ubugtu?
<sfllaw> It's a pretty useful bot.
<Seveas> sfllaw, so far I can manage on my own
<Seveas> if people spot problems they file bugs, so problems don't last fordays (hint, hint ;))
<sfllaw> Yeah yeah.
<Seveas> I now have a job without IRC at work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69559 in console-data (main) "Console displays local characters incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69561 in kdebase (main) "Mediamanager in kde 3.5.5 does not honour automount setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69562 in Ubuntu "Ubugtu no longer reports bugs in #ubuntu-bugs" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69562
<Seveas> but lots of beefy servers to play with makes up for that
<sfllaw> Seveas: Congrats!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69387 in apache2 (main) "Default config DocumentRoot points to /var/www/." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69560 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when copying text from Open Office to other applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69556 in Ubuntu "Crashes every ten minutes on new 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69564 in totem (main) "Troubles while play streaming video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69565 in gshare (universe) "gshare-manager always dies on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69565
<pepsiman> yay bugs again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69566 in gnome-system-tools (main) "time-admin crash with some icon set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69567 in f-spot (main) "Let the user decide where to import to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69567
<ajmitch> sfllaw: you're fast
<ajmitch> bug 69567 should have been rejected because the functionality is there already :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69567 in f-spot "Let the user decide where to import to" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69567
<sfllaw> ajmitch: I did a cursury check and couldn't find the preference.
<ajmitch> it should be there
<ajmitch> at least it is on my systems
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Not in Edgy, at least.
<sfllaw> Where would that be?
<ajmitch> should be in the preferences menu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69568 in Ubuntu ""Move to Another Workspace" context menu no longer exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69569 in wine (universe) "Wine selects the wrong font for display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69570 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash crashes when importing OFX file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69570
<ajmitch> I'm not in front of an edgy box right now
<sfllaw> ajmitch: It's not in Edgy.
<ajmitch> screenshot, please
<matsubara> sfllaw: ping
<sfllaw> matsubara: Pong.
<matsubara> sfllaw: could you take a look at bug 69204? I think that one is more like a bug in the Ubuntu automatic crash reporter than in LP
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69204 in launchpad "Large crash reports take too long to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69204
<sfllaw> ajmitch: http://www.law.yi.org/~sfllaw/screenshot.png
<sfllaw> matsubara: Not a bug.  The full report contains a core dump, which is a snapshot of the process's memory.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69571 in Ubuntu "compiz+edgy+i810(video) won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69573 in f-spot (main) "Libraries should be watched for changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69573
<sfllaw> matsubara: It's supposed to take that long.
<matsubara> sfllaw: yes, perhaps the ubuntu tool that does that should warn the user that it'll upload a large file or something like that. Thanks for looking into it.
<sfllaw> matsubara: That would be an appropriate suggestion to pitti.
<sfllaw> matsubara: But that isn't this bug.
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Am I blind, or is it actually not there?
<ajmitch> sfllaw: I thought I saw that get into 0.2.1.. perhaps I'm very wrong & didn't get enough sleep
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Is it already fixed upstream?
<ajmitch> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69572 in xchat (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69574 in gnome-app-install (main) "Gnome App installs crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69574
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Neato.
<sfllaw> ajmitch: I wish I were omniscient.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69575 in xubuntu-meta (main) "GNOME system tools AWOL in GNOME after install of xubuntu-desktop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69575
<ajmitch> sfllaw: I was just commenting earlier that you were fast on incoming bugs :)
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Ubugtu helps with that.
<ajmitch> yes, it does
<seb128> matsubara, sfllaw: apport already warn the user that the crash file is not small and has an option for a stripped version
<seb128> matsubara, sfllaw: what we need is a place where crash files are sent which is not launchpad, then we can triage them from there and move them as proper bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69576 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong alignment and bidi problems in Hebrew system help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69577 in f-spot (main) "Don't edit files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69578 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Sound in Edgy PPC XFCE is barely audible." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69578
<sfllaw> seb128: That may be true, I don't know.  I've never seen an apport window come up.
<sfllaw> seb128: As a QA person, my system is blessed.
<seb128> ah ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69579 in olive (universe) "same as #64848 (but different package)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69581 in subversion (main) "libsvn-javahl no longer installed after updating from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69581
<seb128> sfllaw: run apport-retrace on a crash file
<seb128> or kill -11 prog
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69580 in Ubuntu "root partition mounted twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69201 in coreutils (main) "ls segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69582 in grub (main) "strange menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69583 in kopete (main) "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69584 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME Panel crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69585 in glibc (main) "libc6-dev conflicts with libpthread-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69586 in Ubuntu "Missing swap uuid partition - After upgrading from 6.4 to 6.10 swaps arent mounted automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68944 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Volume mount not visible" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69587 in gnome-nettool (main) "Wireless Network Access Points NOT Listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69495 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[REGRESSION]  quickcam.ko missing" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69588 in util-vserver (universe) "/var/run/vshelper problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69589 in blender (universe) "Please sync blender (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69529 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sound intermittently not working on ThinkPad X60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69590 in scim-anthy (main) "Misspelling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69591 in openoffice.org (main) "Mail Merge Wizard select Address List dificultly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68932 in rhythmbox (main) "Shuffle + repeat + two-track playlist results in buggy behavior" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69269 in gnome-panel (main) "(Edgy) Clock Applet - Calendar appears at very top left of screen when opened first time after log in" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69505 in gnome-nettool (main) "Help file not accessible" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69593 in dbus-python (main) "Invoking DBus method call crashes server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69594 in firefox (main) "Suddenly it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69373 in f-spot (main) "It was importing about 20000 photos from my ntfs hard disk when crached" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69595 in spampd (universe) "spampd install script errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69595
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> how did that just show up as new? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69544 in bash (main) "if you type quickly after you start GNOME Terminal, text is in front of your username" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69597 in gltron (universe) "when set video mode to full-screen, get crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69598 in Ubuntu "bittorrent, only 1 torrent ok ; 2 torrent, error..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69596 in screen (main) ""GNU Screen UTF-8 Character Handling Vulnerabilities"" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69531 in Debian (main) "ImageMagick Font Issues" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69599 in Ubuntu "Sync request - ri-li (2.0.0-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69600 in firefox (main) "Click and drag image crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69600
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-01
<Adri2000> secretlondon: here?
<secretlondon> yes
<Adri2000> your bug report for ri-li is useless ;)
<Adri2000> it will automatically be synced
<secretlondon> ok - it was because someone wrote a spec asking for it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69601 in ubiquity (main) "6.10: Grub crashes during install into root partition (not to MBR)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69601
<Adri2000> yep I saw that, much more useless :p
<secretlondon> do we automatically sync all of unstable?
<Adri2000> s/much/even/
<Adri2000> yep
<secretlondon> I thought debian unstable had many more packages than we have in universe
<Adri2000> I don't know, but I learnt today that there is nothing to do to get a new package from Debian in Ubuntu, it is done during the sync at the beginning of the development cycle
<secretlondon> Adri2000: ah, I'd been told otherwise
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69602 in xfwm4 (main) "Compositor in XFWM4.3.99.1svn+r23334-0ubuntu1 doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69603 in cdrtools (main) "can't burn cd's at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69604 in ubiquity (main) "Failed install of 6.10 to a multi SATA system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69211 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic does not work with Dapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69592 in Ubuntu "Gnome Audio Preference crash when testing sound capture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69592
<ajmitch> secretlondon: also, the archive team don't like it if you assign bugs to them
<secretlondon> ajmitch: sorry. I thought I was supposed to
<ajmitch> due to launchpad splitting the display of assigned/subscribed bugs
<secretlondon> ajmitch: what am I supposed to do then?
<secretlondon> subscribe them?
<ajmitch> if you're filing a sync request (not for something that will get aynced automatically), you subscribe them
<ajmitch> s/aync/sync/
* secretlondon wishes this was all documented somewhere
<ajmitch> it is
<ajmitch> DeveloperResources page
<ajmitch> which is linked from the front page of the wiki
<secretlondon> okay - so i should reject all the bugs I've filed then..
<ajmitch> might be good
<secretlondon> well i've no desire to piss people off
<Burgwork> why just change the assigned to nobody?
<ajmitch> Burgwork: because then there'll be an open bug that someone will have to remember to close
<Burgwork> right
<secretlondon> all rejected - there you go!
<Burgwork> are we talking autosyncs?
<ajmitch> yes
<Burgwork> ah
<ajmitch> it's ok to file sync request to drop ubuntu changes
<secretlondon> I've no idea - at least one wasn't in dapper, and no-one could tell me what was autosynced
<ajmitch> ubuntu ftpmasters trust debian ftpmasters' judgement, and just import
* secretlondon curses the person who told her to assign it to them this morning
<ajmitch> if they didn't, there'd be a horrible mess as we wouldn't get new libraries that existing apps need, etc
<secretlondon> as presumably I get blamed for annoying the great and good
<secretlondon> but I shan't do that again!
<ajmitch> you're not getting blamed for anything
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69605 in beagle (main) "Throbber is too small in Beagle's Search window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69606 in mozilla (universe) "crash with flash plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69607 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "DRI very slow on ATI Radeon 9600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69607
<secretlondon> so is everything from debian unstable synced?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69218 in wesnoth (universe) "[SYNC Request]  wesnoth-sotbe from Debian" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69219 in wesnoth (universe) "[SYNC Request]  wesnoth-tdh from Debian" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69219
<ajmitch> pretty much, unless it's blacklisted
<ajmitch> things like 2.4 kernels, etc are blacklisted for good reasons
<secretlondon> ok - I thought universe was much smaller than debian unstable
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> main+universe is probably larger than debian
<secretlondon> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69196 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when right clicking a flash aplication" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69608 in gproftpd (universe) "gproftpd config file is in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69608
<secretlondon> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69609 in Ubuntu "Live CD boots without screen display on dual head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68951 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Broadcom 43xx requieres modprobe and goes off after some time" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68840 in gaim (main) "Crash after deleting account" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68870 in gdm (main) "Close laptop lid and X resets (power managment set to do nothing. Only in Edgy)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69530 in Ubuntu "Problem with keys (/,?.) on Edgy console with abnt2 keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69611 in vim (main) "jump to last position when reopening file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69612 in firefox (main) "view info crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69498 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:560" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69184 in gedit (main) "gedit error "Could not create a backup file" when trying to save a file in a VFAT partition" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69613 in firefox (main) "if you select some text and copy it then close firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69325 in Ubuntu "Bootable USB Flash Drive version of Kubuntu Edgy LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69614 in avidemux (multiverse) "Include latest available release candidate of avidemux in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69178 in xorg (main) "X doesn't launch with voodoo 3 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69615 in firefox (main) "not showing pages - crashed after some while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69458 in postfix (main) "Postfix fail on init.d start" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69617 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla doesn't work on basically anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69405 in tzdata (main) "Time Zone wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69618 in openoffice.org (main) "Open a document by right clicking, lose menu buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69619 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - out of space?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69536 in sane-frontends (universe) "atp870u SCSI module and Acer Flatbed Scanner: out of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69620 in linux-meta (main) "Issues with sound on intel-hda in Edgy (2.6.17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69322 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Touchpad freezes on Acer Aspire 1500, making X unusable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69621 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ensoniq ES1371 sound card doesn't work after edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69295 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no keyboard sometimes, following dapper -> edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69324 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Hang on Suspend... and shutdown..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69622 in gnome-utils (main) "can't open gnome-system-log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69546 in update-manager (main) "Update to edgy fails due to already removed package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69623 in rhythmbox (main) "'last played' doesn't updated on internet radio stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69623
<towsonu2003> hi
<andresmujica> Hi Towsonu2003
<andresmujica> can you help me testing a bug ?
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/27084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27084 in kdepim "kmail vs. gssapi" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<towsonu2003> andresmujica, sorry -I don't have kde
<andresmujica> uops..
<andresmujica> well no problem
<andresmujica> i'm trying to reproduce the bug. with success !!! in 2 computers.
<andresmujica> but i've got another one and i cannot reproduce it there.
<andresmujica> and i cannot find the difference... :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69156 in libgphoto2 (main) "Missing gphoto value for Kodak EasyShare CD33" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69624 in hal (main) "Brightness fluctuates after Lock-Screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69625 in firefox (main) "Firefox shuts down everytime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69626 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes everytime when quit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69627 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "menubar icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69629 in kopete (main) "Kopete doesn't only lets you insert newlines at the beginning of messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69630 in Ubuntu "AMD Turion 64 X2 won't boot Edgy Eft 64-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69631 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu Edgy font installer not sudo aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69631
<towsonu2003> we really get too many bugs, don't we? :(
<BHSPitLappy> maybe someone could tell ubuntu not to cook my laptop when I leave it alone?
<towsonu2003> lol
<BHSPitLappy> but really
<towsonu2003> doesn't it cook it (heat issue I guess) while you're around?
<BHSPitLappy> it cooks when I close the lid and leave it unattended.
<BHSPitLappy> because it decides to turn power back on to the screen while its closed
<crimsun> BHSPitLappy: have you isolated the kernel patch(es) from upstream?
<BHSPitLappy> and the thing gets dangerously hot
<BHSPitLappy> crimsun, no
<crimsun> [if in fact the kernel is to blame] 
<BHSPitLappy> well, at SOME level the OS needs to understand that when the lid is closed, the screen should power on under NO circumstances
<Burgundavia> it does
<Burgundavia> likely you are having issues with your bios
<towsonu2003> I presume you filed a bug report (not that anyone will be able to fix it right away, but, yea...)
<Burgundavia> have you filed bugs?
<BHSPitLappy> the screensaver and other factors seem to have the right to turn the power back on
<BHSPitLappy> (while closed)
<BHSPitLappy> towsonu2003, there are bug reports that fit with my problem
<Burgundavia> BHSPitLappy: file a new bug
<Burgundavia> it is likely a bios issue
<towsonu2003> screensaver, hmm, what happens when you turn off the screensaver? still cooks? I dunno what else would activate the screen except a video
<BHSPitLappy> funny how it's a bios issue, with a mainstream and widely-owned system
<BHSPitLappy> Burgundavia, if it were a BIOS issue, then why would it take place in Ubuntu but not in XP
<BHSPitLappy> it's really hard to label the BIOS as the culprit, knowing that
<Burgundavia> BHSPitLappy: it is an "ubuntu doesn't understand your bios" issue
<BHSPitLappy> better-stated...
<dholbach> good morning
<towsonu2003> screensaver, hmm, what happens when you turn off the screensaver? still cooks?
<towsonu2003> good morning :)
<BHSPitLappy> towsonu2003, dunno.
<dholbach> hi towsonu2003
<BHSPitLappy> I don't really want to file a bug report until I see how it behaves with edgy
<BHSPitLappy> although, dapper is supposed to be LTS'd
<towsonu2003> I'd try without a screensaver (to test workarounds, for yourself, bc bugs won't get fixed fast...)
<towsonu2003> lts is only for security fixes and really severe bugs
<towsonu2003> it's kinda hard to get devels to backport a fix to dapper unless it's security
<BHSPitLappy> nobody cares how "secure" my hardware's well-being is? ;)
<BHSPitLappy> but yeah, when I have auto-shutdowns due to CPU temperature thresholds, because ubuntu can't keep my screen turned off, that's bad... :(
<towsonu2003> as long as you phrase your arguments in a very "persuasive" way :p
<towsonu2003> oh, if you're getting shutdowns, they will backport the fix
<towsonu2003> system crashes are considered "really severe" bugs
<towsonu2003> disclaimer needed: I'm speaking from experience...
<BHSPitLappy> can you consider it a crash?
<BHSPitLappy> I'm talking about the shutdown feature built-in to the motherboard, that keeps the processor from overheating
<towsonu2003> I'd consider that a crash, and a dangerous one.
<BHSPitLappy> and that's really unsettling when that has to take effect, especially when you're not even there when it happens
<towsonu2003> too many overeatings (or if for some reason laptop forgets to shutdown) and your cpu is toast.
<BHSPitLappy> I don't know precisely how to trigger the "bug" at hand
<BHSPitLappy> and I'm out of warranty...
<towsonu2003> wasn't the trigger: 1-close lid; 2-wait 3-?? 4-cook? or did we start talking about another bug?
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> yeah
<BHSPitLappy> that's as about as narrow a definition as "ubuntu crashes when I use it"
<BHSPitLappy> what happens to bugs like that
<towsonu2003> heheh
<towsonu2003> I dunno...
<towsonu2003> I'd try turning off the screensaver and try
<towsonu2003> if that solves your problem, then you're gonna have a good bug report
<BHSPitLappy> well
<BHSPitLappy> it doesn't even happen immediately
<BHSPitLappy> so I wouldn't know if it helped or not
<BHSPitLappy> it's pretty fickly
<BHSPitLappy> s/fickly/fickle/
<towsonu2003> how often does it occur? evrytime? once a week? and how long does it take to "cook" itself?
<BHSPitLappy> any time I leave it unattended for work, school, sleep, etc
<BHSPitLappy> with the lid closed of course
<BHSPitLappy> when I leave it open, the heat isn't an issue
<towsonu2003> then it's fairly easy to test whether it's the screensaver, or some other software, or the kernel (independent of the software used)
<towsonu2003> disable the screensaver for good from System>Preferences
<towsonu2003> close the lid and watch some tv
<BHSPitLappy> I don't have/watch TV
<towsonu2003> lol
<BHSPitLappy> my desktop is the entertainment fixture in my room :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69632 in gaim (main) "Totem doesn't resize window when choosing zoom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69632
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<BHSPitLappy> towsonu2003, what would I file the bug under, by the way
<BHSPitLappy> I never know
<BHSPitLappy> just the Ubuntu distro itself? or some subset of power management
<towsonu2003> are you on edgy?
<BHSPitLappy> or xscreensaver or etc
<towsonu2003> I forgot
<BHSPitLappy> no
<towsonu2003> dapper right
<BHSPitLappy> I'm gonna upgrade this thing soon
<towsonu2003> I'm sleepy
<towsonu2003> it's gonna go to linux-source-2.6.15
<BHSPitLappy> Sleepy Salamander
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy, when you upgrade and [if]  the problem remains, click on "affects distribution" and file to linux-source-2.6.17 as well.
<towsonu2003> so they'll know edgy is bad as well (figurative speech)
<BHSPitLappy> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69461 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Crash on send to..." [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69461
<dholbach> 1041 extra Open bugs since UWN #19
<towsonu2003> ouch
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<dholbach> 1591 extra "all bugs ever reported" since UWN #19
<dholbach> so we CAN say we put some efforts in there
<Hobbsee> :)
<towsonu2003> I wish you could employ more developers...
<towsonu2003> [I mean that in a good way :) ] 
<Hobbsee> dholbach: were there plans to employ more people at canonical, did you know, speaking of that?
<crimsun> there are still a number of positions listed as being open on the Employment page
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69510 in gzip (main) "gzip unlinks input before closing output, results in data loss" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69532 in update-manager (main) "CD dist-upgrade needs to be able to update itself from the net" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69633 in Ubuntu "ipw2200 firmware error -> GDM shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69633
<dholbach> and I guess that people doing outstanding work and being real good always have a chance
<Hobbsee> dholbach: true.  i've got no hope then :P
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<towsonu2003> think about me.... no hope at all ehueh
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<tortho> can someone help me with trying to get bluetooth work under gnome.. devices can see pc but not connect. pc does not see any devices as far as i know.
<towsonu2003> tortho, you'll need to go either to #ubuntu (chat room) or ubuntuforums.org to ask help
<towsonu2003> ask help = ask for help
<tortho> done that, no help, and i feel a little strange about this bluetooth not working on this laptop... i can see bu googling that people have tryed some things to get it to work, but i can't.. :-(
<dholbach> launchpad.net/support might help too
<dholbach> or try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/TestPlan
<tortho> thanks a lot, will try that test
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69634 in Ubuntu "Cant mount "memory stick" under eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69634
<towsonu2003> is that #69634 udev or kernel now?
<crimsun> likely linux-source-2.6.17
<crimsun> .17 is much more strict regarding usb 2.0 devices than .15
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<crimsun> a common symptom is that usb 2.0 devices that worked via powered hubs in .15 no longer work under .17
<tortho> that #69634 did not work in dapper either..
<towsonu2003> I hate to assign bugs to the kernel...
<tortho> for the last 2 months
<crimsun> are you connecting the phone directly into the motherboard?
<crimsun> (I commented already)
<tortho> connected via usb cable
<tortho> and without hub
<crimsun> ok, and it was cleanly unmounted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68950 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver starts first time but not after" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68950
<towsonu2003> ah it's a duplicate
<crimsun> quite likely
<tortho> crimsun: got a message that it is not mounted.
<crimsun> I presume it uses vfat?
<tortho> yes
<towsonu2003> just fyi bug # 62469 (marked) which seems to have patches
<crimsun> heh, I just pulled up that patch from 17 oct
<towsonu2003> which means? (english problem)
<crimsun> marking fix committed.
<crimsun> http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=commit;h=c0fc0ee06f6c9ab37f53afc62b0d94a700fa7a97
<towsonu2003> great :)
<crimsun> already merged in the current 2.6.19-4.4
<tortho> so that means soon to be included? thanks!
<crimsun> the kernel was already uploaded to feisty
<towsonu2003> in 6 months with the new release of ubuntu
<tortho> ahh :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69635 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo-Writer blocks on importing *this* file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69635
<crimsun> triaged.
<crimsun> 62469, that is.
<Burgundavia> crimsun: can we clone you?
<crimsun> you'll have to ask my clones
<Burgundavia> right
<towsonu2003> bug # 62469 - will a fix go to 2.6.17, or should we close (reject) that one?
<crimsun> I'm investing the Edgy side of it
<crimsun> investigating, even
<crimsun> it's not as simple as generating a git changeset for unusualdevs, since there're additional usb subsystem changes involved
<crimsun> if it doesn't take a tremendous amount of effort, I'll handle the Edgy side (generate a git changeset and send to kernel-team@ )
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<towsonu2003> I'll send a spec to google labs so they clone you asap
<towsonu2003> see you later (I'm really sleepy now)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69636 in openssh (main) "Segmentation fault in ssh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69375 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "easy-fix Mounting luks-filesystems only works once pr. login" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68900 in inkscape (main) "Cannot narrow Inkscape window" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69637 in x-ttcidfont-conf (main) "'fonts.dir' not found in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69638 in nautilus (main) "Remove unmount progress dialog" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69125 in gimp (main) "The program suddently crashed...." [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69030 in xmms-status-plugin (universe) "xmms-status-plugin causes gnome-panel to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69416 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session-properties i cant save any modifications" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69640 in libnet-dbus-perl (main) "Please sync libnet-dbus-perl 0.33.3-1.1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69641 in openoffice.org (main) "Paste from clipboard crashes OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69642 in kdebase (main) "Sun Java does not work out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69642
<Hobbsee> ...and how is that a problem with kde base?
* Mez was wondering the same
* Hobbsee reassigns it
* Mez was about to ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69281 in gnome-panel (main) "panel hangs while opening a network place from the menu" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69451 in gst (main) "NFS shares cannot be unshared" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69451
<cbx33> ping mdz
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69643 in knetworkmanager (main) "no wireless networks after upgrade to 0.1-0ubuntu1 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69644 in dbus-python (main) "Please sync dbus-python 0.71-3 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69645 in dbus-sharp (main) "Please sync dbus-sharp 0.63.git.20060719-4 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69645
<Mez> Hobbsee, actually it does refer to kdebase ;)
<Hobbsee> Mez: ish.
<Mez> it's a bug with konqueror not picking up the path to java... not java not working
<cbx33> is mdz the maintainer of the mythtv stuff?
<Mez> Maintainer: MOTU-Media <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<cbx33> hmm....the mythdvd pacakge says mdz
<Mez> Maintainer: MOTU-Media <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Mez> not for me ;)
<cbx33> not mythtv
<cbx33> mythdvd
<Mez> cbx, I just ran
<Mez> /exec -o apt-cache show mythdvd | grep Maintainer
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> well LP shows something different
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69509 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player uninstallable running default kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69509
<Mez> /exec -o apt-cache show mythdvd | grep Source
<Mez> Source: mythplugins
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/mythplugins/0.20-0.6ubuntu4
<Mez> where are you looking ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69646 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice often corrupts all formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69647 in cli-common (main) "Please sync cli-common 0.4.6 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69648 in synaptic (main) "Misleading "To be installed" list when *unmarking* package with uninstalled dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69651 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Can't rip DVDs in mythdvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69444 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu's Firefox DOM Inspector is incompatible with Ubuntu's Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69652 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "HCI Input stuffs bt keyboard/mouse on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69653 in mono-tools (main) "Please sync mono-tools 1.1.17-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69654 in pyracerz (universe) "Missing dependecy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69655 in castle-combat (universe) "Missing dependecy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69655
<simira> what package is the date and time on the gnome-panel? Part og gnome-panel-applets?
<dholbach> simira: gnome-panel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69656 in scilab (multiverse) "Missing modelica compiler modelicac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69656
<simira> dholbach: no bugs in gnome-panel? Your life's too easy!
<dholbach> not really....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69657 in firefox (main) "Firefox and Java & w/o Java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69658 in scilab (multiverse) "Current version does not contain bugfixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69659 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[newbie]  grub / boot pbm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69660 in nunit2.2 (main) "Please sync nunit2.2 2.2.0-3.1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69661 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server package should allow to set root password during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69662 in lftp (main) "crashed without any apparent reason" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69663 in Ubuntu "firefox "pt" localization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69664 in openoffice.org (main) "document in which calc mistreats a date " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69665 in nautilus (main) "Home folder and desktop are hidden in some browser apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69666 in openoffice.org (main) "ctl-q doesn't close the program if hitted after ctl-w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69667 in synaptic (main) "settings->preferences->apply/OK causes freeze and 100% cpu use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69545 in rhythmbox (main) "Lyrics extension can't contact server" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69508 in ubuntu-meta (main) "File manager preferences located inconsistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69668 in xorg (main) "NVIDIA propietary driver doesn't works with Xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69382 in Ubuntu "Firefox freezes on audio files when right clicking, Save Link As" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69382
<gnomefreak> since when do we take bugs on nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68904 in upstart (main) "upstart causes hang on boot (possible inotify)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69670 in firefox (main) "Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69172 in util-linux (main) "my swap disappeared after upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69671 in libraw1394 (main) "Please sync libraw1394 1.2.1-2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69672 in sqlite (main) "Please sync sqlite 2.8.17-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69273 in udev (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 umounts uuid devices after relogin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69673 in dpkg (main) "Mistake in dpkg-source manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68842 in udev (main) "dapper->edgy upgrade breaks smbfs mounts in /etc/fstab" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69516 in udev (main) "/dev/null: Permission denied" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69674 in Ubuntu "NVIDIA drivers make ttys not to show special characters in Ubuntu Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69675 in firefox (main) "Firefox application's logo in edgy is old one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69676 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs snapshot opens with scratchpad even if filename is provided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69678 in firefox (main) "crash when saving a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69680 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) ""sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" script doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69681 in timidity (universe) "Xaw interface will only work with LANG=C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69683 in firefox (main) "Crash to click a new link " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69684 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install does not install i18n packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69539 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when viewing the xen documentation website" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69685 in network-manager (main) "Please integrate PPTP with network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69687 in firefox (main) "JavaScript Causes Firefox 2.0 to Crash in Ubuntu (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69689 in meld (universe) "Missing dependency on patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69688 in network-manager (main) "Evolution tasks are incompatible to Outlook tasks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69688
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69690 in Ubuntu "There is no file infix-RPN.tex for pst-infixplot in TexLive " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69691 in totem (main) "Totem-gstreamer doesn't play Mpeg-TS-video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69692 in kdepim (main) "Kontact freeze after double-clicking on contact in kaddressbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69693 in Ubuntu "Installing over Mandriva " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69694 in nautilus (main) "Can't search in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69695 in d4x (universe) "d4x 2.5.7.1 in edgy - status icon has solid background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69696 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69697 in libpam-ldap (universe) "libpam-ldap is vulnerable: CVE-2006-5170" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69698 in aircrack-ng (universe) "airodump-ng is unable to set monitor mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69699 in Ubuntu "LiveCD has many startup errors on Powerbook when clock is not set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69700 in bash (main) ".bash_profile never executed for graphical logins." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69701 in tktable (universe) "tktable installs faulty pkgIndex.tcl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69702 in xchat-gnome (main) ""/me"-actions are displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69217 in lvm-common (main) "lvm on cryptsetup with initramfs infinite loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69167 in gnome-games (main) "Mahjongg: highscore list stays empty." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69179 in human-icon-theme (main) "'Question Mark' icon isn't themed, looks out of place" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68880 in Ubuntu "kubuntu edgy starts X but screen stays dark (black)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69705 in kde-guidance (main) "A/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69706 in kde-guidance (main) "A/V is out of Sync on Kaffeine in Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69707 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice hangs forever after choosing Save As Docbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69708 in selinux-policy-default (universe) "does not install properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69709 in network-manager (main) "wrong signal level on Macbook with Atheros chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69710 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 and Flash crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69344 in pioneers (universe) "segfault when moving slider" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69711 in aspell-fr (main) "aspell-fr fails to suggest correct word when 2 accents or more are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69712 in brightside (universe) "Prevent screensaver starting is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69713 in gnome-art (universe) "Can't install or download themes!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69713
<secretlondon> hi
<jjesse> hello secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69715 in uswsusp (universe) "s2disk segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69267 in vim (main) "vim-gnome doesn't open non-ascii filenames by double click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69232 in swi-prolog (universe) "SWI-Prolog.h not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68915 in jokosher (universe) "Crash when fast forwarding in song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69717 in Ubuntu "[acx]  failed to free tx buffers - maybe card too hot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68968 in xorg (main) "Randomly garbled display, secondary screen, dual-head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69718 in powersave (universe) "powersaved should disable bluetooth service before suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69383 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Key can_suspend_to_ram missing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68908 in frozen-bubble (universe) "New version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69719 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69720 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Xubuntu Edgy PPC will not load CDs on G5 single." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69721 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 doesn't respect SVG gradient spreadMethod="pad"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69087 in pmount (main) "does not find devices by label/uuid" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69722 in adept (main) "Adept installer quits unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69724 in mawk (main) "Mawk does not support Posix character classes in expressions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69724
<pradeep> dholbach, which upstream should this bug be filed under? #68695
<dholbach> bug 68695
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68695 in gnome-screensaver "Pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace when the screen is locked kills the X session" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68695
<pradeep> sorry
<dholbach> bugs.gnome.org
<dholbach> it has a gnome-screensaver component
<dholbach> pradeep: not to worry
<dholbach> I removed the 'security' tag
<pradeep> dholbach, why ? :(
<dholbach> as it doesn't give the 'attacker' (who has physical access to your box anyway(!)) a shell
<dholbach> it's annoying, yes, because it kills your session
<pradeep> dholbach, but it does disturb the integrity/access control of the system
<dholbach> but I fail to see where it's a security threat
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69725 in console-setup (main) "Upgrade from dapper to edgy changed Caps_Lock to Shift_Lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69725
<dholbach> the attacker could turn off the box too
<dholbach> but that has nothing to do with security
<pradeep> dholbach, correct me if I'm wrong but a security  vuln need not always result in the attacker getting the shell
<dholbach> pradeep: ok, if you like, add it again - I personally wouldn't consider it a security threat, but maybe keescook or pitti can bring more light and another opinion into the discussion
<pradeep> dholbach, That's ok. I was applying my textbook definition of a vuln. :/
<keescook> pradeep: generally we view "physical access" as having root.  :)  I wouldn't flag it as security, and I bet there could be debate about this being a bug or a feature.  :P
<keescook> pradeep: but always best to be on the safe side, so that's good that you defaulted to marking it that way, since there was question.
<keescook> hm, is there already wiki page that goes over how to build a new package from a debdiff, for people that don't know how to do it?
<pradeep> keescook, thanks :)
<keescook> I showed someone on #ubuntu how to do it, as he was anxious for the vino fix.
<Burgwork> keescook: the best people to ask for that are in #ubuntu-motu
<keescook> Burgwork: good point!  :)
<jjesse> does the packaging guide cover that?
<jjesse> i think it should
<crimsun> not explicitly
<crimsun> it's implied via https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-updating.html
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69727 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69728 in Ubuntu "kubuntu.rss not useable in firefox and thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69266 in imlib2 (main) "Please sync imlib2 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69729 in amule (universe) "aMule exit if I closed search tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69729
<Burgwork> keescook: you're having a bumper day with security announcements, eh?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69730 in kdegraphics (main) "Problem with printing the attached file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69731 in evince (main) "(Edgy) Evince 0.6.1 has bad fonts rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69731
<incinerator> hi folks, I've got a question: In malone, is it possible to delete an association of a bug report with a product?
<incinerator> I've accidentall associated a certain bug report with a second product and would like to make it go away
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69527 in Ubuntu "Supermount?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69732 in qgo (universe) "seqfault on launch in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69733 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Tomboy refuses to load in Xubuntu Edgy PPC." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69734 in ispell (main) "Error when install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69734
<palski> When I know that the bug is fixed in upstream CVS should I change the status to "in progress" or "fix committed" or just leave it be "confirmed"?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69526 in xorg (main) "xorg freezes" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69735 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Danish keymapping for Apple white USB keyboards AWOL in Xubuntu Edgy PPC." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69736 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "install script problem for graphviz-cairo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69736
<keescook> Burgwork: yeah, with the security queue open again, pitti and I have been able to release a bunch of stuff that's been queued up.  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69737 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Startup splash in Xubuntu Edgy PPC extremely pixelated and w green background." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69738 in xjdic (universe) "[PATCH]  Termio bug in xjdic client/standalone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69739 in debian-installer (main) "Wording on Edubuntu LAN card detection screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69741 in gnome-network (universe) "network-admin does not store changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69741
<pradeep> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69740 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed (Ubuntu 6.06)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69742 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Xubuntu Edgy PPC printer setup wizard can't configure Epson printer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69480 in firefox (main) "Crash to login last.fm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69744 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes in dvb-frequency field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69745 in Ubuntu "copy/paste crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69252 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69747 in ubiquity (main) "VGN-S5HP SONY SUB-NOTEBOOK INSTALLATION" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69749 in php5 (main) "pcre header file missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69746 in grub (main) "Default config causes dual-boot problem (fresh install of Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69748 in acpi-support (main) "Why don't bugs get fixed when a solution is provided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69750 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after clicking link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62771 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "X server crashes opening XML file in bluefish" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69751 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Oops: 0002 [#1]  (Process ntpd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69752 in beagle (main) "beagled-helper and beagle run away with CPU and memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69754 in kopete (main) "Edgy:  kopete sending &nbsp; instead of space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69103 in cryptsetup (universe) "Edgy's cryptsetup not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69753 in firefox (main) "Firefox vanishes shortly after opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69490 in module-init-tools (main) "Wifi LED not working on a Compaq nc6210" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69756 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes even though I don't have it open." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68911 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash for unknown reason. " [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69158 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper-utils downgraded from dapper" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69390 in ndiswrapper (main) "my wireless stopped working after edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69102 in texlive-lang (universe) "Error installing texlive-lang-norwegian (fmtutil-sys failed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69758 in vlc (universe) "Crash watching shoutcast TV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69356 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "fails to mount root filesystem on Shuttle SN85g4(v2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69759 in gnome-session (main) "Patch for compositing disable hibernate and suspend from logout dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68859 in Ubuntu "Cannot do 32-bit C compile on 64-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68963 in ltsp (main) "PS/2 Mouse stops working after upgrade to edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69760 in mailman (main) "TypeError: iso-8859-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69761 in livehttpheaders (universe) "LiveHttpHeaders v0.12 incompatible with FireFox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69762 in blender (universe) "blender crashes, then Xorg crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69763 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "VESA driver does not work on MacBook Pro: image distorted, slanted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69764 in lat (universe) "lat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69765 in texlive-base (universe) "Dependency for beamer package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69766 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "adept does not display license agreement when installing sun java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69767 in sbackup (universe) "Time for backup always reverts to "never"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69767
<EmxBA> look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/69768
<EmxBA> *very* strange and is not a duplicate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69769 in pgadmin3 (universe) "crash on "connect"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69046 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel panic at boot time on 64bit generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69046
<secretlondon> EmxBA: I'm getting forbidden on 69768
<secretlondon> i suspect it's been made private or something
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69772 in ubiquity (main) "grubinstaller failed - installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69773 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "via-rhine only allows access to one interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69774 in phpmyadmin (universe) "PMASA-2006-6: XSS vulnerability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69775 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "installation of libgtk2.0-cil should be dependent on libmono-cairo2.0-cil" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69548 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Lock Icon Missing in Tango FF Theme" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69768 in gaim (main) "Unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69776 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "OO.org Writer crashes in Xubuntu Edgy PPC." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69777 in gnome-panel (main) "Menu has no highlighting " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69778 in Ubuntu "[Ubuntu Edgy]  jigdo-lite reports checksum mismatch for latest daily jigdo template" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68847 in gksu (main) "language/locale issue with gksu after updating to edgy" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69779 in Ubuntu "usb storage mounted with wrong permission" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69780 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (universe) "Vmmouse package should be in main instead of universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69781 in acpi (main) "Touchpad works even if switched off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69782 in Ubuntu "cdimage.ubuntu.com directory for edgy only includes dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69783 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "Segfault when enter 1 letter (UTF-8 issue ?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69784 in cupsys (main) "hp laserjet 6l simply doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69785 in tetex-base (main) "Links in /usr/share/doc/tetex-doc/index.html broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69785
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69786 in usplash (main) "Usplash and Virtual Terminals Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69787 in nvclock (universe) "nvclock-gtk crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69788 in gnomeradio (universe) "Minor bug in UI, station list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69789 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-buildpackage fails to build .deb packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69791 in gnomeradio (universe) "cannot import/export list of preset stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69790 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel panic" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69792 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "no sound in any device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69793 in util-linux (main) "swapon refuses with error "Invalid argument"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69794 in Ubuntu "kernel panics at begining of installation on Mini-itx EN15000 m/b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69188 in Ubuntu "ALT key moving windows into right workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69795 in evolution (main) "Copying from a POP account to an IMAP one lose the message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69358 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed without reason" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69369 in freeradius (universe) "Upgrade breaks init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69797 in rails (universe) "The 'script/console' command does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69799 in gnome-system-tools (main) "services-admin reorders acpid startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69800 in sensors-applet (universe) "Please package original icons from source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69801 in xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (multiverse) "Missing modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69804 in ketchup (universe) "ketchup broken in edgy (uses bash-isms)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69805 in xchat (universe) "Every time that someone tells my nickname appear a number (4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69806 in gtkmm2.4 (main) "Gtk::Adjustment ignores initial value in constructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69807 in coreutils (main) "cp crashes when copying large files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69809 in ubiquity (main) "Crash when Formating Drives - PPC Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69810 in Ubuntu "keyboard repeat doesn't work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69811 in Ubuntu "Text base installer does not show last steps of install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69104 in python-central (main) "Problem with some Python packages while upgrading from 6.05 to 6.10." [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69812 in Ubuntu "kpackage removes kde components instead of cupsys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69813 in baghira (universe) "Can't modify the style decoration as normal user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69398 in python-defaults (main) "Python crash during a session, I don't know why." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69815 in Ubuntu "Built-in compact flash reader not working (Dell X1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69816 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I dragged and dropped some text within its window accidentally." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69817 in gaim (main) "Crash when I clicked in Gaim icon in notification area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69818 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu setting default browser doesn't affect gnome/gtk apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69819 in Ubuntu "Shortcut losses the property when moved in the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69820 in update-manager (main) "Edgy - Could not calculate the upgrade (Synaptic)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68709 in easytag (universe) "Russian easytag description is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69821 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while I was attempting to test java installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69822 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while I was attempting to test java installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68631 in mkvmlinuz (main) "mkvmlinuz not present on Edgy install CDs, not most recent version in package repository, required for Pegasos install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69823 in firefox (main) "crash when alt-tabing with synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69203 in dhcp3 (main) "Add erroneous dns server in /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68606 in grass (universe) "Crash on tests DB mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68976 in Ubuntu "System -> Administration -> Disks" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69824 in amarok (main) "Starting up the app with Remotedesktop Client running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69825 in istanbul (universe) "Crash with BadAlloc error when finished recording" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69438 in apticron (universe) "Bashism in /etc/cron.daily/apticron" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69826 in emacs21 (main) "Default font looks horrid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69827 in defoma (main) "'defoma-app update x-ttcidfont-conf' fails leaving kochi X core fonts unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69828 in ubuntu-meta (main) "The default window title font can't display Japanese characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69397 in vnc4 (universe) "Xvnc searches fonts on the wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69829 in denemo (main) "denemo does not react on mouse scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69830 in k3d (universe) "k3d postinst causes problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69830
<dholbach> good morning
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69912 in Ubuntu "Icons in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69913 in gaim (main) "GNOME Document font should be used for conversation text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69425 in kismet (universe) "gpsmap crashing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69914 in hal (main) "Partition name weirdness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69916 in Ubuntu "Server Installation on SPARC with Qlogic ISP not possible due to missing driver." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69925 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Amilo L1310G laptop fan stops at kernel load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69926 in kdepim (main) "Kmail crashes on a very regular basis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69927 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes on import photo function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69928 in Ubuntu "Regression: Dell Latitude C400 does not "wake up"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69929 in Baltix (main) "mounted drive partitions for selected drive should be unmounted automatically before resizing or erasing existing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69930 in dash (main) "popen() C call behaviour changes from bash to dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67863 in Ubuntu "Automounted optical drive contents do not show until reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69931 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when login to gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69932 in totem (main) "totem-thumbnailer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69933 in ubiquity (main) "installer failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69934 in dpkg (main) "Error on depedencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69099 in sgml-data (main) "impossible remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69099
<tomveens> palski: you are doing a fast job with working on Bug #69344: segfault when moving slider
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69344 in libgtk "segfault when moving slider" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69935 in Ubuntu "mozilla and firefox browsers crash if flash installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69936 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69936
<palski> tomveens: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69937 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 installation crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69937
<topochan> #68390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69938 in fluxbox (universe) "Fluxbox background disappears on certain events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69939 in Ubuntu "JFS partition failing to mount 100% of the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69940 in banshee (universe) "Freeze at edgy eft." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69941 in Ubuntu "very slow edgy when no noetwork" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69943 in firefox (main) "www.grapevine.is crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69944 in ubiquity (main) "Grubinstaller failed with 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69945 in Ubuntu "xubuntu should auto detect serial mice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69948 in openldap2.2 (main) "slapd.postinst has problem creating base dn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69952 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebaker as root to burn a CD (IBM ThinkPad T43p)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69949 in Ubuntu "SystemToolsBackends seems to be in busy loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69951 in libc (universe) "iconv manpage is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69953 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Dell 600m not displaying on projector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69954 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash dialog gives confusing dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69955 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69956 in beagle (main) "beagled periodically spins up disk when in laptop mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69957 in tango-icon-theme (main) "No OOo icons when using tango theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69959 in evince (main) "Evince fonts problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69960 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome-sound-recorder deadlocks if capture is muted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69961 in istanbul (universe) "does not work on multi-head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69208 in Ubuntu "Bug #42299 survives on upgrade from Dapper Drake to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69962 in kubuntu-meta (main) "umnet  dependencies  libavahi-compat-libdnssd1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69963 in Ubuntu "edgy security MD5sum mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69963
<ubitux> hi
<ubitux> I need your help to understand a software/hardware problem concerning a sound chipset ; I explained my problem here : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68556 but there is not a real answer
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68556 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[dapper & edgy]  Sound -> Chipset ADI1981B" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69964 in partman-auto (main) "Partman Cannot Partition Raw Image Made by QEMU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69964
<stfl> ubitux: maybe you should ask on #ubuntu
<ubitux> stfl, no the bug is already fix by changing the file ; but I would like the bug fix by default if possible... and maybe understand wtf in the default alsa-base
<stfl> seems difficult to debug...
<ubitux> there is two bugs : the first one is simple ; juste adding a line for my chipset... but the second... maybe by comparing the 2 files : there are a lot of "/sbin/" added ; I don't know if it's the cause, but it's the principal change on both alsa-base
<ubitux> nobody works on the sound support ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69965 in kdebase (main) "After desktop resize, removable media icons go missing (KDE)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69966 in gvrng (universe) "folder contents could not be dislayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69967 in python-pam (main) "python-pam contains NO PYTHON!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69968 in totem (main) ""Play Disk 'X'" doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69970 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed when creating user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69969 in Ubuntu "KDE / Kubuntu does not respond for keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69971 in soundconverter (universe) "Crash when adding a lot of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69972 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy didn't want to close upon request and crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69972
<crimsun> ubitux: what's the problem?
<crimsun> ubitux: you really should not make additions to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. Instead, add them to your own /etc/modprobe.d/foobarwhatever
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69950 in upstart (main) "Strange console output on shutdown" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69973 in console-data (main) "Wrong font in console after fresh install of Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69974 in pure-ftpd (universe) "PureDB authentication disabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69974
<ubitux> crimsun, I don't understand, it concern the sound... alsa :/
<crimsun> ubitux: moreover, it's not an alsa-base issue; if it's a -driver issue, it needs to be addressed in linux-source-2.6.17 and not in alsa-driver (the source package generating the alsa-base binary package)
<crimsun> ubitux: I responded to that bug report
<ubitux> yes but why edit the alsa-base solve the both problem ?
<ubitux> ok
<ubitux> "This is a possible hardware or likely firmware (read: bios) bug." ?
<crimsun> ubitux: it's /not/ alsa-base at fault. If it's driver-related, it needs to be fixed in the proper source package (l-s-2.6.17)
<crimsun> ubitux: unfortunately you'll need to test upstream alsa-driver-1.0.13 to see if it's fully resolved
<crimsun> ubitux: if it fixed, I'll need your ``lspci -vn'' attached to #68556
<crimsun> if it is, rather
<crimsun> ubitux: yes, it's either a hardware bug, a firmware bug, or a driver bug
<ubitux> crimsun, can you explain me what what to do ? I put the default edgy alsa-base (not the modified one so), and run the cmd : "upstream alsa-driver-1.0.13" ?
<crimsun> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<ubitux> I've got them already
<crimsun> wget ftp://ftp.alsa-kernel.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> ftp.alsa-project.org
<ubitux> I have to restore the old default edgy alsa-base I suppose ?
<crimsun> untar it, then: ./configure --with-debug=full --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make
<crimsun> yes, remove the line you added to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ubitux> do I keep the rest ?
<ubitux> it's the old dapper alsa-base
<crimsun> if you wish
<crimsun> it's the parameter that really matters, not the rest of the file
<ubitux> okay, for the first bug so...
<crimsun> after make completes, then invoke make install-modules
<crimsun> (not make install)
<ubitux> I have to shutdown and boot my computer too
<ubitux> :p
<crimsun> no you don't
<ubitux> O_o
<ubitux> but...
<ubitux> okay...
<ubitux> I have to stop alsa service no ?
<crimsun> sudo depmod -e && sudo kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}'|sort -r) && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ubitux> wow
<ubitux> making in progress
<ubitux> i'll do it after
<crimsun> let's migrate to #alsa
<ubitux> ok so : alsa-base modified, alsa-driver compiled and latest command launched but i've got "FATAL: Module snd_timer is in use."
<crimsun> sudo kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*)
<crimsun> make sure your CWD is not /dev/snd or /proc/asound
<ubitux> crimsun, kill -> killall no ?
<crimsun> please use the command verbatim
<ubitux> Oo
<ubitux> sudo verbatim $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) ?
<ubitux> ??
<crimsun> no, verbatim meaning precisely as I typed it above
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69975 in gnome-power-manager (main) "can't change screen brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69975
<ubitux> crimsun, oh sorry
<ubitux> I've got : "Usage: ..."
<crimsun> seriously, let's move to #alsa
<ubitux> okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69976 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Cannot open torrent file from file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69976
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69977 in control-center (main) "Unable to login after gnome-theme-manager crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69979 in Ubuntu "Screen goes blank during boot of install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69979
<nils_> gnome-theme-manager crashed my user... help anyone?
<nils_> need to restore theme settings...without logging in through GDM
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67722 in gthumb (main) "Remember sort order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67722
<crimsun> bug 68556
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68556 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[dapper & edgy]  Sound -> Chipset ADI1981B" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69005 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Suspend To Ram doesn't work with Sony Vaio TX2" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69983 in gnome-panel (main) "list of known applications in run dialog reacts really weird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69984 in Ubuntu "No PCM channel after DXS support fixed for snd_via82xx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69985 in gaim (main) "Gram randomly crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69986 in contact-lookup-applet (main) "The applet only shows one mobile number and e-mail address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69987 in firefox (main) "after normally use and close , firefox crash!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69987
<awbassett> hello all. I've been trying to help triage bugs in my free time. If someone says 'this has been fixed in next release' is that a bug OK to close?
<ash211> which bug are you talking about?
<awbassett> 46085
<awbassett> and i think another one is a dupe
<ash211> bug 46085
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46085 in openafs "Error seting up AFS cell on Breezy Badger" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46085
<ash211> yes, that's good to close
<awbassett> I also think Bug #52792 is a dupe. I had a problem like this and it has been fixed in edgy. My previous one I opened is Bug #41821
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52792 in openafs "module list not updated when openafs-module-<kvers>-<abi> is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52792
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41821 in debhelper "module-assistant doesn't auto insert openafs module after building" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41821
<ash211> it's also good to close because the original reporter says its fixed, and he's the only one who had the bug
<awbassett> k
<ash211> that was about 46085
<awbassett> ash211, when I close it, do I just say fix committed for these instances?
<ash211> yes
<ash211> wait, fix released
<awbassett> ok
<ash211> rejected means it doesn't apply
<ash211> fix committed means its in a VCS somewhere (CVS, SVN, GIT etc)
<ash211> fix released means its in the repos and updating will get the bug fix
<ash211> i think that's in a wiki page somewhere
<ash211> it does look like 52792 is a dup of 41821
<awbassett> ah ok, thanks. I'll take a look for that
<awbassett> I was the filer of 41821
<awbassett> so that's why it caught my eye :)
<ash211> haha
<ash211> you might leave a message asking if it's fixed for allee too
<ash211> that's for 52792
<awbassett> yeah
<awbassett> done
<ash211> yay!
<awbassett> woohoo closed 1, 'needs info' another
<awbassett> I'm hoping to try and take over the openafs packages someday :)
<ash211> one by one we'll get through these bugs
<ash211> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ash211> that's close to what I was looking for, but not quite
<ash211> give me a sec
<ash211> here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<ash211> down at the bottom
<awbassett> thx
* Mez -> bed
<Jozo-> Ah, Is it ok set fix committed status if upstream (or debian) has fixed bug..
<Jozo-> s/../?/
<ash211> if it's made it back to our repos, I'd say that would be fine
<ash211> wait, that's for fix released
<ash211> yeah, i'd say so
<ash211> which bug is it?
<Hobbsee> Jozo-: fix committed is for someone who's uploaded a fix to the ubuntu repos, but it hasnt built/been published yet
<Jozo-> for example bug 69438
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69438 in apticron "Bashism in /etc/cron.daily/apticron" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69438
<Hobbsee> actually, yeah.  fix committed also is used when upstream or debian has fixed the bug in svn or whatever, that's right
<Jozo-> Hobbsee: ok. Then I never use fix committed :)
<Hobbsee> Jozo-: well, you do if the bug is fixed upstream.  but we can just take upstream's fix, too, which is more effective
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69989 in wlassistant (main) "Can't connect while iwconfig+dhclient can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69989
<Hobbsee> yay for useless bug reports.
<Hobbsee> then again, i'm not sure if wlassistant actually works for anyone
<ash211> not for me entirely
<ash211> i need dhclient too
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee uses wpa
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69990 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu hangs at 94% installation process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69990
<ash211> Hobbsee: can you help me figure out what package bug 43295 belongs to?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43295 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu does not know about i9300 media buttons" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43295
<Hobbsee> ash211: kmilo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69991 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu installs XFCE without any taskbar, component" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69992 in sound-juicer (main) "Freezes trying to burn mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69992
<ash211> what sort of stuff belongs in kmilo?
<Hobbsee> ash211: 69991 is to xubuntu-meta
<Hobbsee> ash211: keyboard shortcuts
<Hobbsee> ash211: if you want to send me an email ( hobbsee@kubuntu.org ) with that bug # in it, i'll try to remember to look at it.  or subscribe me to the bug
<ash211> kmilo is for just kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> subscribing is probably simpler
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> gnome has some other thing which is completely separate
<ash211> do you use kde or gnome?
<Hobbsee> ash211: kde all the way :)
<ash211> me too :)
<Hobbsee> ash211: look @ the email address :P
<ash211> ah, true!
<Hobbsee> mind you, i do have hobbsee@ubuntu.com too :P
<Hobbsee> so it can be confusing
* Hobbsee runs off
<Hobbsee> bye!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69994 in dovecot (main) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69997 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice becomes unstable with PNG images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69998 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice does not find newly added printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69999 in ubiquity (main) "Couldn't install Grub on my system so ubuntu install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70000 in rhythmbox (main) "error in podcast wont go away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70001 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Active Bookmarks and Hostory icons bad placed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70002 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Disabling IRQ #4 (serial related)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70003 in firefox (main) "firefox 2 crash with bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70003
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70005 in Ubuntu "segfault on apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70006 in gnumail (universe) "Installing GnuMail doesn't add it to the Applicaitons menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70007 in gnumail (universe) "Password fields appear blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70008 in Ubuntu "USB Memory Stick is remounted every 10 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70008
<jordan> I don't know if I would really call this a bug, but it seems that A LOT of people did not know that using dist-upgrade to upgrade to Edgy was not recommended ( despite the warnings ) and there should be more warnings for fiesty
<jordan> In fact, it may be a large factor in the torrent of problems people are having with Edgy.
<jordan> *having problems
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70009 in update-manager (main) "updating from dapper to edgy produce error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70009
<crimsun> it has worked fine for me on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> It's a known issue for Xubuntu.
<ash211> what package do hibernation/sleep related issues go?
<ash211> (bug 44268)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44268 in Ubuntu "can't wake up from sleep" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44268
<crimsun> leave it unassigned until it's determined whether fglrx is to blame.
<ash211> ok then, just marking needs info
<ash211> thx
<Jozo-> bug 69324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69324 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Hang on Suspend... and shutdown..." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69324
<Jozo-> bug
<Jozo-> bug 68816
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68816 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[edgy]  crash during shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68816
<Jozo-> and there is more...
<ash211> which one to you want to duplicate the others to?
<ash211> s/to/do/
<Jozo-> Don't know.. I keep my hands off those fglrx issues.
<ash211> we need an ati team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70011 in Ubuntu "Openoffice close drag and drop image from image toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70012 in Ubuntu "Loading up the Edgy Disk in windows show wrong version number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70012
<Jozo-> yet another duplicate... huoh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70013 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "time-admin crashes consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70014 in spiftacity (universe) "crashes when launched with 'spiftacity --replace' from terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70015 in kismet (universe) "kismet description incorrect - does 802.11abg not just b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70015
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70016 in Ubuntu "Forced System Shutdown when system is locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70016
<sgorilla80> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<sgorilla80> im building a kernel module and its messing up
<sgorilla80> i have the headers installed
<secretlondon> sgorilla80: this isn't a support channel - it's where the bug traigers hang out
<secretlondon> #ubuntu is the official support channel - you may have more luck there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70017 in Ubuntu "Time problems in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70017
<towsonu2003> hi
<dholbach> hey towsonu2003
<dholbach> towsonu2003: we're past 70000 bugs now
<towsonu2003> and I still say "ouch" :)
<towsonu2003> ~18000 open. so not so bad :PpP
<towsonu2003> I'll assign a couple of Ubuntu bugs to packages and make their devels crazy ;)
<secretlondon> ;)
<secretlondon> towsonu2003: I think I've caught most of the obvious ones that need allocating to a package
<secretlondon> of the ones that came in today anyway
* secretlondon notes that you don't get karma for allocating bugs to packages
<towsonu2003> secretlondon, what will I do know??? ;)
<towsonu2003> oh, I'm not doing it for karma.
<secretlondon> towsonu2003: Oh noes!
<secretlondon> me neither
<towsonu2003> it seems they get fixed faster when they are assigned to some package
<secretlondon> it was just an observation that if I spent all day doing that my launchpad karam list looks like i haven't be on today
<secretlondon> towsonu2003: totally. bugs allocated to ubuntu get ignored
<towsonu2003> specs and support increases karma a lot...
<secretlondon> but bugs alloctated to packages that were autosynced and untouched get ignored too
<towsonu2003> yes, unfortunately
<secretlondon> as no-one is watching them
* secretlondon found loads of lisp bugs the other day - all uncommented on as no-one cared
<dholbach> KARMA!
<towsonu2003> I guess those could be sent upstream bc no one from ubuntu will fix them
<dholbach> secretlondon: you should found the lisp team then :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70018 in firefox (main) "Crashed downloading a pdf with "save link as..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70018
<secretlondon> dholbach: but I can't code in it..
<secretlondon> I'd rather adopt some obscure networking packages anyway
<dholbach> that sounds cool
* secretlondon actually made her first ever patch on jigdo, and second on swscanner
<towsonu2003> that's nice :) I'm jealous
<secretlondon> towsonu2003: they were english style bugs - copyediting programs ;)
<dholbach> we should have more teams around stuff, that's why I plug them everywhere
<dholbach> starting a team and doing just the organisation is a good thing already :-)
<secretlondon> dholbach: it would be nice to be able to be able to forward bugs to people who want them
<dholbach> yeah, that too
<dholbach> we should also try to keep Bugs/Teams and Teams on the wiki accurate
<secretlondon> I'd happily do english language bugs - as in programs that have asociate rather than associate
<BHSPitLappy> I hate the smell of burning plastic (my laptop)
<dholbach> I think I'll make an effort later today to add some of the more obvious
* dholbach high-fives secretlondon
<secretlondon> dholbach: there should be an easier way of finding teams from random people who have lp accounts
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70019 in soundconverter (universe) "When adding soundconverter, the logo is not added to the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70020 in Ubuntu "Laptop brightness keys not functioning in Dapper Drake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70020
<dholbach> secretlondon: yeah, the problem is that we have 29437629467246 people in there and 2469724967429624 teams and it's really hard to find ones way around
<secretlondon> eg I was looking for the laptop team and it was hard to find among people who have launchpad names with laptop in
<secretlondon> dholbach: teams need to be flagged up and you should be able to search for just teams
<dholbach> you can do that already
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=laptop&searchfor=teamsonly
<dholbach> but still: "There are currently 720117 people and 650 teams registered in Launchpad."
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy, still? did you file a bug yet?
<dholbach> secretlondon: maybe I'll subscribe the bugsquad to some hindering launchpad bugs today so we'll all know what's going on
<BHSPitLappy> towsonu2003, not yet
<secretlondon> dholbach: but normal workflow is bug assigned to: search which doesn't split them up
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy, I'd file one. it might get some attention as it's kinda weird of a problem
<dholbach> secretlondon: right
<secretlondon> it picks up the strong in email or in name
<secretlondon> string
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70021 in soundconverter (universe) "The progress bar does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70021
<BHSPitLappy> towsonu2003, I can't recreate it intentionally.
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy, that's okay I guess... as long as you can give as much dtail as possible along with system information.
<secretlondon> hmm - I can't get sound converter to do anything at all here..
<dholbach> secretlondon: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs?field.tag=search
<towsonu2003> [bug # 69963]  what do you do when you get md5sum mismatches?
<secretlondon> think thats update manager bug -but not sure
<dholbach> bug 69963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69963 in Ubuntu "edgy security MD5sum mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69963
<secretlondon> dholbach: think there will be more filed under malone too
<dholbach> secretlondon: I already assigned the tag 'search' to some of them
<crimsun> that doesn't seem like a Ubuntu bug
<crimsun> I can't reproduce it here
<dholbach> no, I doubt it too
<dholbach> it must be some mirror having hiccoughs
<crimsun> proxy or something
<towsonu2003> oh yes, mirrors
<towsonu2003> spoke early, doesn't use mirrors that bug
<towsonu2003> I'll just ask him/her to try again
<towsonu2003> thanks for the input
<secretlondon> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=search&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<secretlondon> 74 of search bugs against malone..
<dholbach> i looked at launchpad bugs, because it's where the 'team' stuff happens
<secretlondon> dholbach: okay. I'm not sure which bit of launchpad does what
<dholbach> me neither ;-)   I just knew that the team selector was used in other places as well :)
<dholbach> just mailed the list about subscribing to launchpad bugs
<dholbach> I guess that's going to be the first wave of people leaving the bugsquad team in LP :)
<dholbach> (even if they get little bug mails from that)
<secretlondon> ;)
<dholbach> "There are 212 direct members of the "Ubuntu BugSquad" team"
<dholbach> NICE
<jsgotangco> w-o-w
<Burgundavia> dholbach: do you get any rigths for being part of teh bugsquad?
<secretlondon> no
<secretlondon> qa team gets to set priority
<Burgundavia> right
<secretlondon> bugsquad is open access
<Burgundavia> 211 :)
<secretlondon> .desktop files are where menu icons come from?
<Burgundavia> entries
<Burgundavia> icons are in /usr/share/pixmaps/ (I think)
<secretlondon> we have a missing icon problem - an entry that doesn't have an icon, but one is in the package
<secretlondon> I suspect it's because the desktop file was removed according to the changelog
<Burgundavia> where is the icon installed?
<secretlondon> /usr/share/soundconverter
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> does the .desktop have an absolute path to the icon?
<secretlondon> I think the maintainer removed the .desktop file
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> because debian is being slow, as per usual
<secretlondon> the changelog says because upstream provided one, but I can't find it in the package..
<secretlondon> I suspect this is the problem
<Burgundavia> debian needs to drop its custom menu stuff and require .desktop files
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67841 in kpowersave (universe) "Cannot prevent DHCP from overwriting resolv.conf (DNS servers)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67841
<dholbach> Burgundavia: bugsquad hater!
<towsonu2003> ok, I think I started to like ubugtu -I didn't understand its function bf :)
<dholbach> :)
* dholbach hugs Ubugtu
* Ubugtu gives dholbach a big hug
<secretlondon> aw!
<Burgundavia> dholbach: no, merely too busy
<Burgundavia> dholbach: plus if you turn on bug mail, my inbox is going to be even more useless
<nixternal> i love bugmail!
* secretlondon is snowed under with email ;)
<dholbach> Burgundavia: I'd do that very very moderately
<dholbach> but anyway
<nixternal> i get a couple hundred boogs a day in my inbox ;)
<Burgundavia> right now I am trying to slow down the flow
<nixternal> they keep me busy at school ;)
<secretlondon> I wish I could work out how to filter it in evolution though - it all ends up in inbox
<nixternal> KMail + filters == omg love and ponies
<dholbach> subscription is hard to filter :-/
<nixternal> yes it is, very hard
<dholbach> or no... hang on
<nixternal> i would say a good 75% make it in the filters though
<dholbach> we could use ubuntu-bugsquad@ as the team's mail address
<dholbach> that'd help
<nixternal> it would be nice if the email was <bug#>_<package>
<nixternal> for the header
<nixternal> or subject rather
* towsonu2003 hugs ubotu 
* towsonu2003 hugs Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu gives towsonu2003 a sloppy wet kiss
<dholbach> well let's first see how people like the idea
<towsonu2003> oh wow :)
* secretlondon hugs Ubugtu.
* Ubugtu gives secretlondon a big hug
<secretlondon> silly :)
<towsonu2003> yep hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69275 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Macintosh: Apple Wireless Keyboard doesn't work in Ubuntu 6.06, worked in Ubuntu 5.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70023 in evince (main) "Cannot print multiple copies of PDF files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70023
<secretlondon> hi hobbsee
<towsonu2003> question: is udev what's automounting our usb devices and so on upon connection? reference: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/68851
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68851 in udev "Edgy Eft and USB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68924 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Inability to rename Mp3 player in Ubuntu..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68934 in gnome-print (main) "Printing PDF Documents With Transparency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69271 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu partitioning procedure (during installation) damages the Acer Recovery Partition with MSWin" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70024 in firefox (main) "Crash in Firefox when printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70024
* towsonu2003 hugs everyone
<towsonu2003> gotta go
<towsonu2003> my eyes are huring
<towsonu2003> see u :)
<secretlondon> bye
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon :)
<dholbach> bye secretlondon
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach :)
* Hobbsee can do dev stuff now!  yay!!!
<secretlondon> dholbach: that "bye" was @towsonu
* secretlondon congratulates Hobbsee
<dholbach> secretlondon: ah!
<dholbach> Hobbsee: eh?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i didnt want to create a feisty pbuilder until i had a new machine :)_
<dholbach> yay! new machines! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68851 in udev (main) "USB devices don't get automounted on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68871 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Dell L500r will not completely shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68871
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee and secretlondon
<dholbach> hey slomo
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Hobbsee> dholbach: indeed  :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: so of course, kubuntu++
<dholbach> ... of course :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it being one of my machines, instead of one of dad's
* secretlondon hugs dholbach back.
<slomo> hi dholbach :)
<crimsun> git status
<crimsun> sorry
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<Burgundavia> crimsun: I'm still here :)
<crimsun> bug 36788
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36788 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Sound disabled when connecting/disconnecting headphones" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69432 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Unplug the AC adaptor with full battery charge causes a critical power warning popup and then suspend the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69432
<crimsun> excellent, killed 6 alsa-utils bugs.
<Burgundavia> crimsun: you rock
* secretlondon gives crimsun a massive hug, even though it's not hug day.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70026 in evolution (main) "Can't browse LDAP directory, yet autocompletion works fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70027 in kdesdk (main) "Replace Umbrello 1.5.5 with 1.5.51 in kdesdk package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70027
<crimsun> bug 26283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26283 in alsa-driver "snd_seq is not loaded -> No /dev/snd/seq" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/26283
<crimsun> bug 41724
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41724 in alsa-utils "Default ALSA device not set to hw:0,0" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41724
<crimsun> bug 44691
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44691 in alsa-driver "USB headset (with internal soundcard) doesn't work" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44691
<crimsun> bug 51357
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51357 in alsa-driver "HDA intel sound is 'scratchy'" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70029 in gnome-app-install (main) "gstreamer plugins should pull in -multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70029
<crimsun> there, 5 bugs down in alsa-driver
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70030 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes while trying to save a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70030
<secretlondon> morning sev128
<secretlondon> seb128
<seb128> hi secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70031 in openoffice.org (main) "In Xubuntu OpenOffice.org titlebar display corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70032 in libnotify (main) "Possible crash in dynamically loaded modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70033 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager does NOT download nor install softwares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70033
<secretlondon> I wonder whether you should need special perms to set the security vulnerabilty flag.
<secretlondon> It seems to be mostly set in error
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70034 in firefox (main) "opening gmail account crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70034
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: security bugs want ot be found and processed quickly  - it's easy enough to unset, i believe
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: true. i've just unset one now
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee looks forward to bugfixing again
* Hobbsee contemplates installing feisty now
* secretlondon presumes feistyis just edgy atm
<secretlondon> Our firefox bugs are really low quality. They all seem to consist of "it crashed" when I was doing something random
<seb128> Needs Info them then
<secretlondon> I ma doing
<seb128> nice ;)
* dholbach hugs secretlondon
<dholbach> FEISTY!
<secretlondon> I think having to install a new repo to get dbgsym packages may be too hard for some users
<dholbach> works nicely for me... still :)
<seb128> secretlondon: firefox-dbg is available from the standard archive
<secretlondon> seb128: oh - i was following our instructions - i don't have a working edgy box
<seb128> ok
<seb128> -dbg are available for some packages
<seb128> -dbgsym are built for everything now
<secretlondon> ok. I thought that everything involved pitti's repo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70035 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System Crash when doing nothing for ca 10 min" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70036 in evolution (main) "Why it is not possible to transform an e-mail into a calender item?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70037 in hal (main) "HAL does not recognize Cowon iAudio U2 mp3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70037
<seb128> secretlondon: if you don't know what packages have a -dbg better to point to the dbgsym
<secretlondon> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70038 in mule-ucs (universe) "[edgy]  cannot read/write utf-8 files (emacs & xemacs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70039 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker crashes after creating iso image of DVD (copy DVD tool)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70040 in udev (main) "DVD/CD RW mistakingly being assigned to /dev/dvdrw /dev/cdrw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70041 in fontconfig (main) "Some chinese character antialiased, some not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70042 in pbbuttonsd (main) "laptop fails to remain suspended" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70043 in scite (universe) "With Edgy, SciTE does'nt run properly a process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70044 in cohoba (universe) "Contact labels with unicode characters show up escaped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70044
<palski> I cannot find any good tutorial about to who you should assign a bug? Is it best to leave bugs unassigned?
<secretlondon> yes generally. developers tend to assign themselves to bugs
<secretlondon> assign = going to fix
<palski> ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70046 in control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon won't start, crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70047 in kwlan (universe) "As of 2006-11-03 the package in Ubuntu is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70048 in python-defaults (main) "Python-crash while using Deluge-Torrent-Client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70049 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "upgrade to edgy breaks lvm swap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70050 in tvtime (universe) "Distorted sound when watching channel with SECAM standard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70051 in epiphany-browser (main) "amd64 (edgy): save image as... crashes browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70052 in firefox (main) "opening a popup crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70045 in bzr (main) "bzr commit complains about check_signatures/create_signatures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70045
<tarheelcoxn> I say. the sunrise here looks positively edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70053 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70054 in xorg (main) "Since Edgy upgrade X crashes intermittently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70055 in gcompris (main) "Gcompris will not start after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70055
<jonh_wendell> any firefox guy here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70056 in kdebase (main) "no icons of running KDE-apps in gnome-panel when using kwin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70056
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: who can i talk about a bug in firefox?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70057 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-plugin does not set up equivalents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70058 in update-manager (main) "Dist-upgrader must send "inhibit-sleep" signal to power-manager" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70059 in module-assistant (universe) "in module-assistant name of fglrx-kernel-src should be fglrx-kernel-source in compliant.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70059
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: who can i talk about a bug in firefox?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70060 in firefox (main) "Close without any cause" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70061 in openoffice.org (main) "Sigsegv when starting on edgy x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70063 in trashapplet (main) "OAFIID:GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70063
<Trewas> hmm, don't us mere mortals have permission to close own our bugs in launchpad?
<secretlondon> yes - you set to rejected
<secretlondon> bugsquad members don't get any extra perms anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70064 in hotkey-setup (main) "Acer TravelMate 290: Fn + F5 (CRT/LCD) cause crash-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70065 in ttf-arphic-bkai00mp (main) "Upgrade from 5.10 - Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-arphic-bkai00mp_2.10-6.1_all.deb'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70066 in evolution (main) "Attachments of tasks stored in an exchange server are not saved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70066
<Trewas> ehm, took some time to find those options... I thought that clicking the "affects" field shows all bugs in that package or something :)
<secretlondon> Trewas: I agree
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70068 in cmake (universe) "FindRuby.cmake points to wrong path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70068
<secretlondon> showing all bugs against a package is actually on the left somewhere
<Adri2000> "Bugs"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69301 in usplash (main) "Bootsplash is monochrome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70069 in meta-kde (main) "Edgy - Must end session before shutdown (Regression from Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70069
* secretlondon nods at Adri2000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70070 in subversion (main) "package unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70071 in usplash "Startup screen shows grey and animation does not show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70072 in scorched3d (universe) "Crash on tutorial" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69400 in usplash (main) "No Boot Splash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70073 in xorg (main) "X crashes on brightness change on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70073
<palski> is there some difference between -dbg an -dbgsym?
* secretlondon is away: I should really go out and do stuff
<dholbach> palski: the -dbgsym packages are automatically generated and we will have full coverage with feisty
<dholbach> palski: the -dbg packages are generated by some packages manually
<palski> ah, ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70075 in Ubuntu "mouse issue screensaver + rdesktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70075
<seb128> secretlondon: FYI tashapplet is shippy with gnome-applets since hoary
<seb128> shipped
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70076 in pitivi (universe) "'pitivi' received an X Window System error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70077 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Random hangups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70077
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70079 in qgo (universe) "Installing qgo does not create Applications->Games entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70079
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: What do you mean?  Maybe you could give me more information about your Firefox bug?
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: not mine; bug 68663
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68663 in firefox "[Edgy]  Incompatible with Google Toolbar." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68663
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: i've rejected it, but i guess i made a mistake
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: I think rejecting it was fine, looking at the comments in the bug.
<sfllaw> There is little that we can do at this point.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: maybe for edgy-updates?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70082 in gedit (main) "xorg crashes while opening text file in gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70082
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: Oh, but it looks like that might not be easy to fix.
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: do you think? i guess it must be just a mistake in build-number, or build-type... when i type about: in firefox it shows me 00000 in some place...
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> OK, well, you can Confirm it and ping iwj about it.
<sfllaw> Other extensions seem to work, so I'm not too concerned.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68926 in kdebase (main) "Second Kicker panel configuration impossible (until external kickerrc save)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68926
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: did you confirm it on your machine?
<sfllaw> Someone patched the Google Toolbar package.
<sfllaw> See http://www.vryhofresearch.com/software.htm
<sfllaw> "  The Google toolbar you can download from toolbar.google.com will not install in Firefox 2.0 under Ubuntu 6.10 (any flavor).  This package has a patched install.rdf that targets linux-gnu_x86-gcc3 rather than just Linux.  If you want Google toolbar on Edgy, this will do the trick."
<zMott> where would I report a major bug in ubuntu networking
<sfllaw> zMott: In the package that would be responsible for the bug.
<sfllaw> zMott: There is no overall "networking" meta-package.
<zMott> ?
<zMott> ok
<sfllaw> zMott: Perhaps you could describe the issue?
<zMott> well, I thinks its either two things
<zMott> one: the drive for the nic card
<zMott> or
<zMott> Dhcp
<zMott> downloading a 800meg file
<zMott> got it to stall
<zMott> going threw linksys
<zMott> and removing the linksys router
<zMott> direct to cablemodem
<zMott> something is not right
<sfllaw> I'm sorry, I don't exactly understand.
<sfllaw> Are you saying that you can't completely download an 800 MB file?
<zMott> yes
<sfllaw> Even though you go directly through your cablemodem?
<zMott> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70083 in arts (main) "aRTS uses 100% CPU and freezes whole computer on KDE startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70083
<sfllaw> What kind of ethernet card do you have?  Which driver do you use?
<zMott> this is what I think, its a driver issue
<zMott> what command lspci
<sfllaw> `lspci` should be the right command for finding which card you have.  Look for Ethernet.
<sfllaw> For the driver, you need to look at `dmesg` output.
<zMott> card is Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<zMott> 03:05.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<zMott> and dmesg
<zMott> see allot of apic error on cpu0 40(40)
<zMott> which part for the driver
<sfllaw> Look for "sk98lin"
<zMott> not seeing this on my laptop
<zMott> [17179594.732000]  sky2 eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none
<zMott> saw that
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<zMott> [17179593.064000]  sky2 eth1: enabling interface
<zMott> [17179592.760000]  sky2 v1.6.1 addr 0xc0100000 irq 50 Yukon-FE (0xb7) rev 1
<zMott> what that it ??
<sfllaw> I see.  You're using the sky2 driver.
<zMott> I guess
<sfllaw> zMott: I'm reading that the sky2 driver is not so great.
<zMott> uh
<sfllaw> zMott: You can file a bug under the linux-source-2.6.17 package.
<sfllaw> You should describe your hardware, the fact that you're using the sky2 driver, and what you see.
<zMott> , would this sky2 driver be used in kubuntu
<sfllaw> Is it random disconnects?  Or just hangs?
<zMott> hangs
<zMott> and then, pinging out goes no where
<sfllaw> Is it the machine that hangs?
<sfllaw> Oh, OK.
<zMott> I can't even ping the linksys
<sfllaw> When the network goes away, you'll probably want to grab the dmesg output.
<sfllaw> I bet it's disconnected then.
<sfllaw> You may wish to try unloading the sky2 driver and using the sk98lin one.
<zMott> the only way to fix it is reboot
<sfllaw> Right.
<sfllaw> Yeah, that looks very much like a driver bug.
<zMott> newbie, how
<zMott> to use the better driver
<zMott> is there a options to select
<dholbach> 70k bugs! woohoo!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70085 in Ubuntu "No way to keep fall-back kernel option in menu.lst for RAID1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70085
<zMott> sfllaw:how does one use the sk98lin drive instead of sky2 driver
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70084 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Broken hungarian charset support." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70084
<zMott> sfllaw: are you there?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70086 in ubiquity (main) "Ich kann Ubuntu nicht auf meinem Mac Mini G4 installieren." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69044 in usplash (main) "Splash Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70087 in kdebase (main) "searching in khelpcenter is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70089 in Ubuntu "Confirm immediately after sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70089
<sfllaw> dholbach: Wait, that's a bad thing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70088 in ubiquity (main) "should tell that CD will be ejected automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70090 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-panel-screenshot print button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70090
<palski> sfllaw: it's not a bad thing if you love bugs ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70092 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "X won't start after "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70093 in gossip (universe) "Cannot choose account through which to communicate with a contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70094 in manpages (main) "The hier(7) man page is incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70095 in adept (main) "adept-installer and adept-manager should be one application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70095
<zMott> sfllaw: how do i switch drivers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70096 in gimp (main) "the gimp will not let me select my printer it is not listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70097 in nautilus (main) "Slow file transfert with mounted disks (fat32 or ntfs-3g etc..)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69542 in update-manager (main) "Update manager fails to notice corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/available" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70098 in cdrtools (main) "mkisofs doesn't properly convert lower case filenames to upper case" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70099 in kopete (main) "Save Password doesn't Save passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70100 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft CD upgrade error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70101 in firefox (main) "Crash playing MP3 with totem plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70102 in kde-guidance (main) "Problems w/ Laptop always suspending" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70103 in evolution (main) "Deadlock trying to move a recurring event in the calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70104 in lvm2 (main) "clvm fails to install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70105 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Missing dependency: desktop-file-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70106 in Ubuntu "Clicking panel icon for evolution produces error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70107 in Ubuntu "after install os,boot can't find /sbin/init" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70108 in netbase (main) "After an ifup ath0 the system runs very sluggish." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70109 in Ubuntu "Headphone jack doesn't work on HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69436 in firefox (main) "inconsistent OS_TARGET with mozilla's build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70110 in qt-x11-free (main) "Qt3 Default theme/colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70111 in Ubuntu "kernel problems attaching ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70112 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse doesn't use Gnome Proxy Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70113 in glib-java (universe) "Current version of libglib-java in edgy is incompatible to the other packages of the java-gnome project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70115 in pouetchess (universe) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70116 in firefox (main) "wrong 'Window Menu' icon " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70117 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx Driver has serious bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70118 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx Driver has serious bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70119 in cscope (universe) "Cscope randomly crashes with vim." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70121 in acpi-support (main) "Screen off after resume on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70120 in rt2500 (universe) "RaConfig obsolete - replaced by RutilT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70122 in coreutils (main) "mv doesn't check for file system size limit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70123 in Ubuntu "error actualizacin sistema" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70124 in jabber (universe) "jabber server doesn't logout user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70125 in sbackup (universe) "Cannot save settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70127 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "tb closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70129 in gaim (main) "Usability problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70130 in ubiquity (main) "Can't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70131 in mozilla (universe) "Sending crash reports causes xserver to crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70132 in geany (universe) "Geany crash after the execution of a program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70133 in mozilla (universe) "xserver crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68867 in pkgsel (main) "System freeze up during edgy installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68927 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy: Suspend to RAM doesn't resume on Toshiba Tecra M3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69340 in acpi (main) "Edgy suspend/hibernate fail (regression worked in Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70135 in eclipse-nls-sdk (multiverse) "I get almost no translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70136 in gnome-power-manager (main) "at 98% battery charge it says I have 2 minutes left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69227 in acpi (main) "Suspend resume fails on FS Amilo m7440" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69227
<dan-erik> https://launchpad.net/bugs/69977     <-- cause of bug identified
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69977 in control-center "Unable to login after gnome-theme-manager crash " [Medium,Needs info] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68923 in Ubuntu "suspend-to-ram results in video problems every few cycles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70137 in global (universe) "The package for global (4.8.6-2) is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70137
<mvo> hey ubuntu_demon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70138 in mozilla (universe) "Cedega Video Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70139 in heartbeat (main) "cl_status does not work due to incorrect permissions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70140 in mozilla (universe) "Cedega Video Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70142 in Ubuntu "resume from suspend to ram only works first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70143 in nautilus (main) "List view broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70143
<ubuntu_demon> hey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70144 in ipython (universe) "Loading of ipy_user_conf failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69500 in totem (main) "Fit Window to Movie options do nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70145 in seahorse (universe) "Nautilus integration with seahorse results in crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70146 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Problem with LDAPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70147 in sound-juicer (main) "Fails to handle a ":" in Title and Artist field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70148 in linux-meta (main) "No speedstep with Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70150 in linux-meta (main) "Can't use installed k7 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70151 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "udev from Ubuntu-6.10 fails on purely SCSI based systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70152 in Ubuntu "Openoffice Calc crashes in Edgy under gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70153 in kde-systemsettings (main) "System Settings crashes when trying to open printer dialouge the first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70153
<Kaleo> hi guys
<Kaleo> and girls
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70154 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent corrupts files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70155 in Ubuntu "wrong widget in keyboard->layouts control panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70156 in pppoeconf (main) "DNS number changes to 10.0.0.138 after some time of pon dsl-provider and Firefox stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70157 in xorg-server (main) "X comes up in 800x600 for matrox G450 dual head card." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70157
<sand0kan> good evening
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70158 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic does not see my wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70159 in firefox (main) "I'm a newbie - not sure what I'm doing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70160 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70161 in edgy-session-splashes (main) "CAPS LOCK message doesn't change " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70161
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70163 in xemacs21 (universe) "xemacs crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70167 in labplot (universe) "Labplot is unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70165 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Palm/Treo Not Talking to Kernel (2.6.17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70166 in meta-kde (main) "ACPI Broken on Sony Vaio - System Unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70169 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Dapper --> Edgy upgrade doesn't install proper l-r-m package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70168 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Progress bar does not render on i810 and i815 video cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70170 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70171 in base-files (main) "nsswitch.conf is not avahi ready in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70171
<DarkMageZ> if someone opens a bug complaining about another bug not being fixed (even tho a patch is provided in the original which works for them) . should i reject or mark as dupe?
<Hobbsee> tell them that we cant upload yet, then poke someone to upload it in a couple of weeks
<Hobbsee> i dont thinjk you can mark it as a dupe, per se
<DarkMageZ> the patch was provided 16-11-2005
<Burgwork> DarkMageZ: mark as a dup
<Burgwork> and sternly warn the new bug opener
<Burgwork> nicely, like
<DarkMageZ> k, i'll get them to confirm it still happens in edgy & if the patch still applies cleanly & works as well :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70172 in update-manager (main) "can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70173 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot increased file size in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69491 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes after closing conversation window" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70174 in ffmpeg (universe) "Edgy's ffmpeg is too old to play certain h.264 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70174
<crimsun> bug 18272
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 18272 in alsa-utils "amixer beeps on argv[]  processing errors." [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/18272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70175 in Ubuntu "SD/MMC card reader worked in Dapper, but not Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69512 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Fglrx driver installation does not modify Xorg configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70176 in stars (multiverse) "unexpected crash while closing 2nd window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69024 in ltsp (main) "On some thin clients, screen is garbled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69074 in ltsp (main) "sound in gcompris not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70177 in mldonkey (universe) "E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69175 in dhcp3 (main) "edgy AMD64 dhcp busted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70178 in rails (universe) "Isn't recognized by RadRails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70179 in soundconverter (universe) "Converting an mp3 to ogg results in a zero-sized file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70180 in dhcdbd (main) "exit hook script may exit and prevent further scripts from executing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70181 in Ubuntu "Packages in ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso are corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69415 in bittorrent (main) "Fails to download multiple torrents, reports that "port" is already in use." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69293 in Ubuntu "Names of wireless nets" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69474 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No boot with acer AspireE360 flashed to Foxconn's 6150K8MA" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70182 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control crashes upon exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70183 in lftp (main) "tab expansion after "rm " produces segmentation fault and halts system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69299 in kdepim (main) "[kmail]  Allow External Resources From <site>" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69299
<pradeep> How do I triage all the bugs which say there is a new version of software available upstream?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70184 in meta-kde (main) "Kde and kde applications make X crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70185 in firefox (main) "Crashed while saving image from web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70186 in Ubuntu "{Edgy]  No  sound without lots of tweaking." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70187 in file-roller (main) "File Roller can't view or extract deb files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70187
<towsonu2003> Does this looks like a new QA fault to anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1711968&postcount=6 Did anyone had problems with an edgy kernel upgrade breaking X?
<towsonu2003> may be this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67182 in update-manager "update-manager nvidia" [Undecided,Fix released] 
* towsonu2003 hugs Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu humps towsonu2003
* towsonu2003 lol
<irvin> haha, bot with an attitude
<secretlondon> morning
<Burgundavia> morning secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70188 in nautilus (main) "Small foot in corner of window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70188
<nixternal> lol
<crimsun> better than a big K in the corner, eh?
<nixternal> omg i hope your pony bites you
<secretlondon> oooh!
<crimsun> doesn't matter, I have an Xfce mice in the corner.
<crimsun> wow, grammar shot.
<crimsun> Xfce mouse, even
<nixternal> lol
<secretlondon> my xfce mouse is in the middle
<nixternal> mine is in the trap where it belongs ;)
* secretlondon looks for the cheese.
<nixternal> environmental trap
<crimsun> too bad I just unearthed an xrandr bug in xfdesktop, sigh
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> just make sure you leave KDE alone..i know you non-Ks try to sabotage all the time
* secretlondon sighs
<nixternal> i must say..i have tweaked my gnome box a little..and i quite like it
<crimsun> I have K 6.10 running on another machine
<secretlondon> i have the libraries installed but prefer gnome
<nixternal> Xfce still needs to go on my laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70189 in evince (main) "odd- / even- / duplex-printing not working in evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70189
<secretlondon> there seems to be millions of evince printing bugs
<sfllaw> secretlondon: Yeah, printing under GNU/Linux is still suboptimal.
<sfllaw> The secret is to have a true PostScript printer.
<towsonu2003> frustrating...
<Burgundavia> not buying the one printer HP doesn't support under LInux is also a good solution
<Burgundavia> we did that at work
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: what are you still doing up?
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Uhm, not sleeping?
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: naughty
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: I just got back from St-Viateur Bagel.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70190 in xfonts-base (main) "Bogus warning message -  /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70191 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70192 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10: Could not install 'python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70192
<towsonu2003> hehheh we're getting gnewsense bugs too ;)
<towsonu2003> referring to bug 70191
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70191 in ubiquity "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70114 in update-manager (main) "distribution updates greyed out in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70193 in Ubuntu "umm i've got all codecs installed including windows yet it still says no gstreamer found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70194 in firefox (main) "Bookmark icon broken in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70194
<sfllaw> towsonu2003: They should have kept the old name.  It was much cleverer.
<towsonu2003> old name? what was it?
<towsonu2003> sfllaw, old name? what was it?
<towsonu2003> (sorry for repeat, I forgot to put in the nick ehueh)
<secretlondon> gnu-buntu or something?
<sfllaw> towsonu2003: GNUisance.
<towsonu2003> :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70195 in update-manager (main) "Problem upgrading. Error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70195
<sfllaw> Eep!  LiveJournal has disappeared.
<sfllaw> How am I going to stay awake now?
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: it is almost 4am there, go to sleep
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: I can't.  I'll miss my flight.
<sfllaw> I have to take a cab at 5:30.
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> boingboing?
<sfllaw> I'm bad at waking up before the light.
<sfllaw> UDSMountainView.
<secretlondon> lj is having maintenance i think
<sfllaw> But I've already watched the apple cannon video a million times.
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> I am bad at that as well
<Burgundavia> so I usually stay awake
<Burgundavia> bug triage?
<sfllaw> :)
<sfllaw> I wonder if those bagels have cooled off yet?
<sfllaw> I have to smuggle them into the States.
<secretlondon> so gnewcence is what was announced as Ubuntu-libre?
<secretlondon> wikipedia has an article on Ubuntu-libre which presumably needs updating
<towsonu2003> Hmm, I think we are getting a new "update broke my X" issue for edgy this time... bu 70195 and bug 67182 (sorry for noise)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67182 in update-manager "Package nvidia-glx has broken dep on nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67182
<secretlondon> arrgh
<towsonu2003> bug 70195 I meant
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70195 in update-manager "Problem upgrading. Error." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70195
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: yes, yes it is
<towsonu2003> we're gonna get digged and slashdotted ehueheuh
<secretlondon> Corey:I'll rename the page
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: go
<secretlondon> gNewSense is correct capitalisation?
<towsonu2003> secretlondon, yep
<secretlondon> arrgh - we already have one..
<secretlondon> redirected - wishes people would check this stuff before making anew article
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: welcome to Wikipedia
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, I think you already knew that :)
<secretlondon> burgundavia: you don't say ;)
<Burgundavia> does the gNewSense article talk about gnubuntu, etc.?
<Burgundavia> ie, the naming and history?
<secretlondon> no
<Burgundavia> hmm
<secretlondon> and they've changed every mention of linux to gnu/linux breakinga ll the links
<Burgundavia> grumble
<secretlondon> "gNewsense is a GNU/Linux distributution, and not a Linux distribution, since it is entirely free software."
<Burgundavia> nuked that
<secretlondon> but they've also made the link to ubuntu be Ubuntu (gnu/linux distro) rather than linux distro which is slightly confused
<Burgundavia> fixing that
<Burgundavia> hmm, not logged in
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69448 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "softlockup on cpu#0 at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69448
<crimsun> I must not be idling in here enough if I don't remember the original bug for 69448, which is a dupe
<towsonu2003> I hate to assign Ubuntu bugs to packages that later turn out to be dupes :(
<sfllaw> Yeah, that sucks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69022 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PCI & hda_intel errors during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69292 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "battery time gets shorter and shorter in just 3 days" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69379 in xorg (main) "Move pointer with keyboard "moves" the screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69379
<towsonu2003> oh, if Ubugtu will list all the bugs I assign to packages, we're doomed :)
<towsonu2003> ps. nope, can't find the dupe...
<towsonu2003> aie aie aie, if pepsiman will bump into bug 70195...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70195 in update-manager "Package nvidia-glx has broken dep on nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70195
* towsonu2003 hugs Ubugtu again
* Ubugtu gives towsonu2003 a big hug
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: got the link in [[Ubuntu] ]  which referred to ubuntu-libre
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> playing with the main Ubuntu article now
<secretlondon> ah i'm just svaing
<secretlondon> savung
<secretlondon> bah
* secretlondon drinks more coffee
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: did wikipedia just change its table format?
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: I don't know
<Burgundavia> seems different
<secretlondon> I go through flurries of activity - I'm not as addicted to it as I once was
<Burgundavia> I am far more addicted to Ubuntu now
<secretlondon> me too
<Burgundavia> can you take a look at the releases section on [[ubuntu] ]  now?
<secretlondon> response needs updating as I believe we won the 2006 UK linux world expo award too
<Burgundavia> I was thinking of nuking that entire sectin
<Burgundavia> or merging it into the first bit
<secretlondon> I think it does need the distrowatch bit
<Burgundavia> a comprehensive history section should be written, including repsonse
<Burgundavia> however 1am is not a good time to start that
<secretlondon> indeed
<secretlondon> i'm still trying to get [[Ubuntu] ]  to load
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70196 in mesa-utils (main) "glxgears crash after last upgrade today !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70196
<BHSPitMonkey> uh oh
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: at some point, Ubuntu is going to have to move to [[Ubuntu] ] 
<BHSPitMonkey> are there really problems with recent upgrades?
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: indeed
<Burgundavia> last discussion was in 2005
<secretlondon> I think they've given each release its' own article which I'm not sure about
<secretlondon> I'm not sure I could get more than a stub out of [[Edgy Eft] ] 
<Burgundavia> I already nuked the 6.06 one
<Burgundavia> is there a 6.10 one I need to redirect?
<secretlondon> I'll look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63360 in Ubuntu "Incorrect permissions for home directories" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63360
<secretlondon> it's linked to here - Talk:Ubuntu (Linux distribution)/temp but not been started
<Burgundavia> secretlondon: nope
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> that was twixnors rewrite, which I mostly just nuked
<Burgundavia> ok, that is annoying
<Burgundavia> I hate the new "Firefox blah" stuff, cause it leaks through to ephy
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodafone_Mobile_Connect_3G/GPRS_in_Ubuntu_Linux
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: that belongs on the forums, or on the *buntu wiki not on wikiopedia
<Burgundavia> yep
<damageDOne> Hey guys! I'm having a strange problem with sound that has occurred since upgrading to Dapper.
<crimsun> I swear I can't get any sleep thanks to these nick highlights.
<secretlondon> damageDOne: the best place is probably to submit a support ticket
<crimsun> damageDOne: please describe.
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: does ubuntu calender still exist? It seems like a really strange sentence. I don't think may people equate Ubuntu with soft porn..
<Burgundavia> I think so, but it can be buried
<BHSPitLappy> I can't believe it. I'm actually in disbelief.
<Burgundavia> as that is ancient history
<BHSPitLappy> Opening a OGG with Totem actually caused my entire GNOME/X session to hang.
<BHSPitLappy> W. O. W.
<crimsun> using the term ogg there doesn't really say much.
<damageDOne> crimsun: I get static/interference that occurs regularly while sound is playing like this: static.....static.....static..... etc. The problem happens for just about everything mp3s, games, etc. However, it doesn't affect sound in firefox, quake and one ogg file.
<crimsun> is it ogg speex? ogg vorbis? ogg flac? ogg <something else>?
<BHSPitLappy> Uhh, gee, as if I could tell you now.
<BHSPitLappy> The system is rebooting.
<damageDOne> crimsun: ogg vorbis. But apart from this one I downloaded the other day, all ogg files have the same problem.
<crimsun> damageDOne: join me in #ubuntu, please.
<crimsun> damageDOne: the ogg comment was directed to BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> And when I said it only hung my GNOME/X session, I lied. It hung the ENTIRE system.
<crimsun> at least it didn't explod.
<crimsun> +e
<BHSPitLappy> I'm going to pretend/hope it was a one-time thing, somehow related to my upgrading the nvidia-glx package a little while ago.
<BHSPitLappy> Nope. Not even.
<crimsun> well, as soon as you mentioned nvidia-glx...
<BHSPitLappy> Definitely not a one-time fluke.
<BHSPitLappy> Took long enough for him to lag out...
<BHSPitLappy> I've noticed that when something goes wrong for me in linux, it goes wrong HARD.
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metatag_Co_Ltd
<secretlondon> Burgundavia: just an advert I reckon. they are nothing 'official' to do with canonical are they? just support marketplace?
<secretlondon> terrible web 2.0 name ;)
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/marketplace/africa
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70197 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend aborted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70197
<BHSPitLappy> crimsun, interestingly enough, the ogg is Theora, and -IT- alone induces the hang.
<BHSPitLappy> other videos do fine
<crimsun> reproducible in mplayer, gxine, or vlc?
<BHSPitLappy> mplayer plays the file, though I get an error dialog saying Cannot open codec.
<BHSPitLappy> Could not open codec.
<BHSPitLappy> VLC also succeeds
<BHSPitLappy> and... and now Totem plays it.
<BHSPitLappy> this is as confusing as it is irritating.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70198 in last-exit (universe) "Crash when marking song as hated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70199 in Ubuntu "gksu "update-manager -c" fails to recognise third party repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70199
<secretlondon> looks like gNewSense is i386 only
<Burgundavia> well, to give you all that freedom they needed to take something away :)
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, that was called functionality
<secretlondon> and only live cd too
<secretlondon> it's now got a pretty OS box
<Burgundavia> except if you have madwifi
<secretlondon> well the new zd1211 wifi driver in the kernel is crap, which is why I'm still in dapper..
<Burgundavia> oh?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70200 in gnome-applets (main) "[Edgy]  GNOME's volume mixer applet doesn't properly unmute the correct element(s) in a default perspective." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70200
<Burgundavia> I wish atheros would get their act together and work on kernel inclusion
<elmargol> bug 56090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56090 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Regression: Webcams using pwc driver produce all-grey images" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70201 in kdemultimedia (main) "Kmix doesn't properly unmute the correct element(s) in a default perspective." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70201
<crimsun> yay.
<crimsun> (bug#70186 done properly)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70202 in kdemultimedia (main) "[Edgy]  (Un-)Pugging a USB Headset results in inaudible audio." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70203 in wpasupplicant (main) "docu missing for ifupdown script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70204 in kdemultimedia (main) "[Edgy]   Linux 2.6.17 insists on enumerating devices that are disabled in BIOS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70205 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed when i clicked "storage"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70206 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy]   Linux 2.6.17 insists on enumerating devices that are disabled in BIOS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70207 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when delete a bullet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70208 in firefox (main) "High cpu use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70209 in beagle (main) "Anacron reports beagle-crawl-system exited with return code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70210 in disc-cover (universe) "[edgy]  wrong dependencies when installing disc-cover with texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70210
<secretlondon> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey secretlondon :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70211 in openoffice.org (main) "OOwriter crashes, when importing images over clipboard (Edgy, KDE)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70211
<secretlondon> eew we have a package that only build on amd64 in dapper, and ftbfs totally in edgy..
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: which one?
<secretlondon> disc-cover
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70212 in ubiquity (main) "Dapper Live CD installer crashing everytime I attempt to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70212
<secretlondon> see bug #70210
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70210 in disc-cover "[edgy]  wrong dependencies when installing disc-cover with texlive" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70210
<secretlondon> for my investigations
<secretlondon> hmm but the bug says its under edgy, but lp says last built in dapper..
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: failed to build, or failed to install?
<secretlondon> lp says ftb
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: where?
<secretlondon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/disc-cover/1.5.4-3
<secretlondon> builds of disc-cover: dapper amd64
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yep.  and?
<secretlondon> it doesn't mention the other releases and architectures?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's probably amd64 only, and i dont believe they rebuild the archives between releases
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i thought they did.  but clearly they havent there
<secretlondon> no builds at all actually, for edgy
<secretlondon> but then lp is saying no builds at all in dapper too *grr*
<secretlondon>  dapper ia64 Release: Removed version 1.5.4-3 in component universe and section utils on 2005-12-21 22:49:10 GMT and superseded on 2006-02-03 23:24:29 GMT by amd64 build of disc-cover 1.5.4-3 in ubuntu dapper RELEASE
* secretlondon is confused
<Hobbsee> um, okay?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70213 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Status icon doesn't support transparency." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70213
<Hobbsee> you know what?  it seems to work here in edgy
<secretlondon> ok. my launchpad foo is failing me
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> so's mine
* Hobbsee blames launchpad
* secretlondon nods.
<Hobbsee> i mean, the binaries are there, even for feisty, according to LP.  apparently it didnt rebuild.
<Hobbsee> or it didnt show that it did
<secretlondon> yeah - I just don't understand why it replaced all the versions with an amd64 version, or says it did
<Hobbsee> me neither
<Hobbsee> but clearly there are i386 binaries, as i can install them :P
<secretlondon> ok - blame launchpad!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70214 in bzflag (universe) "registered callsign/password causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70215 in cohoba (universe) "Audio of Google Talk does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70216 in meta-kde (main) "Multimedia keys not working on old profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70217 in kdebase (main) "KubuntuKDEMedia changes: wrong desktop icons of removable devices plugged before login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70218 in banshee (universe) "Synchronizing Ipod Crashes Banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70218
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: why havent you fixed all of the bugs yet?
<Hobbsee> :P
<secretlondon> because we get more all the time ;)
<Hobbsee> fix faster!
* secretlondon nods.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70219 in jokosher (universe) "Crashes when stopping playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70220 in update-manager (main) "update-manager Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70220
<secretlondon> if a bug is fixed in debian (eg bug #67410) do we need to do anything?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67410 in psycopg "psycopg2 has missing dependency (python-egenix-mxdatetime)" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70221 in nautilus (main) "erratic copying from search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70221
<geser> secretlondon: the new package should be synced automagically from debian once feisty is unfrozen
<secretlondon> do motu/sru's go to a mailing list first?
<secretlondon> I was thinking about edgy as the package doesn't work in edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70222 in ubiquity (main) "there was some problems at the end of installation process, installer wasn't be able to install grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70222
<geser> for edgy you need a approval from motu sru
<secretlondon> yes
<geser> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU for the process
<secretlondon> yes I am looking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70223 in totem (main) "Internal data flow error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70224 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox doesn't succeed in changeing filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70224
<secretlondon> geser: what I don't understand is how to contact the motu-sru
<secretlondon> do I just subscribe them to the bug?
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'd guess so.  i think it's only just been decided
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69297 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed on startup" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70225 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Version conflict between fglrx kernel module and Xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70225
<secretlondon> well i've subscribed them and i'll see how it goes;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68808 in meta-kde (main) "slow kdm/kde startup since upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70226 in armagetron (universe) "Armagetron closes when opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70226
* secretlondon goes round subscribing motu uncommon languages team to uncommon lnagugaes bugs
* Hobbsee fights with pbuilder
* secretlondon waits for the motu uncommon languages team to start screaming. You thought it was just Erlang! ha ha ha
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'm losing :(
<secretlondon> :(
<Hobbsee> what the.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70227 in lxdoom (universe) "installing lxdoom from Add/Remove doesn't install dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69352 in kdemultimedia (main) "KMix ignores global shortcuts in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70228 in Ubuntu "GUI apps fail silently; no error dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70229 in nautilus (main) "Search result window in nautilus doesn't show found files' location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70230 in nautilus (main) "Search result window in nautilus doesn't permit opening a file's directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70231 in bash (main) "disabled by default net redirections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70232 in firefox (main) "Error opening preferences dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70233 in k3b (main) "dapper: k3b wants a dvd disk and not a cd disk as it should" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70234 in totem (main) "videos are re-thumbnailed when watching with totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70235 in Ubuntu "6.06.1 upgrade of nvidia restricted modules fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70236 in gcj-4.1 (universe) "azureus fails to decode Chinese using gij-wrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70237 in Ubuntu "Computer don't turn off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70237
<secretlondon> apparently motu sru requests need their own bug - i certainly didn't see that as obvious
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69129 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet says "not connected" while it's connected [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70238 in wxmaxima (universe) "TAB key doesn't change focus in some dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70239 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Edgy]  gnome-power-manager power information does not show third or fourth battery details" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70240 in Ubuntu "Kde error message on kubuntu: "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69018 in xorg (main) "Edgy Final: BenQ FP91+ no longer recognized" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70241 in deskbar-applet (main) "Smart bookmarks are counted as regular bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70242 in gksu (main) "after large date changes, gksu fails silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70242
<secretlondon> http://www.respectsakura.org/2006/11/04/my-two-word-review-of-ubuntu-linux/
<secretlondon> complains a bug we haven't fixed destroyed his laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70243 in cupsys (main) "Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70244 in cupsys (main) "grub fails upgrade to edgy from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70245 in gnomesword (universe) "libsword5c2a package required to install gnomesword is not in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70246 in eclipse-nls-sdk (multiverse) "It doesn't ask for the workspace pach" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70247 in powernowd (main) "Thinkpad X60 bad battery life under 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70248 in firefox (main) "Can't really say. Firefox just crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70249 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "fault with apt-get distr-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70251 in r-base (universe) "the R package depends of GCC 3.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69249 in acpi (main) "Panasonic CF-Y4 acpi doesn't work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70253 in mono (main) "OpenFileDialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70252 in Ubuntu "wishlist: photoshop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70254 in screem (main) "php script syntax highliting is broke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70254
<secretlondon> bug #70252 - they changed what they wanted!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70252 in Ubuntu "wishlist: photoshop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70252
<ash211> does anybody know where xorg.conf autodetection issues go?
<ash211> bug 42062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42062 in xorg-server "Dapper-Live-CD ignores selection of 16 bit color" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70255 in firefox (main) "(Edgy) Backspace (previous) in firefox does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68997 in kdeutils (main) "kwalletmanager icon not in system tray, unstartable from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70256 in firefox (main) "View Bookmark properties crashes browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70258 in f-spot (main) "crach halfway importing 2088 images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70260 in Ubuntu "PC105 keyboard: letter P don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70260
<secretlondon> fabulous bugs today ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70262 in update-notifier (main) "inconsistent user experience--orange button doesn't feel like a button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70263 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "nvidia-glx update not requiring restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70264 in kdegames (main) "knetwalk does not have a .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70265 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Not fixed configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70266 in tightvnc (universe) "VNC Password Rejected After Reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70267 in openoffice.org (main) "Italian Hyphenation dictionaries missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70268 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.04 has a broken DicOOo " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70269 in gok (main) "gok not starting with vnc, but starting with nx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70270 in banshee (universe) "Banshee will not go past the splash screen on edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70271 in kdelibs (main) "kcmshell 'fileshare' help text unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70273 in streamripper (universe) "Don't like "" in track names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70275 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes when I open a certain directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70277 in banshee (universe) "Unable to import certain OGG Tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70277
<pygi> hello bugs team ^_^
<pygi> I have a request if possible :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70278 in imlib2 (main) "broken library causing photos in digikam to not show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70279 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes whenever I go to youtube.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69164 in mono (main) "mono crash while surfing with firefox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70280 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel crashed overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70282 in amarok (main) "Amarokcollectionscanner crashes during initial music search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70281 in Ubuntu "no cpu frequency scaling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70284 in hardinfo (universe) "Ran program Hardinfo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70285 in Ubuntu "flash card insertion used to trigger the command for "import digital photos..." but doesn't anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70286 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70286
* Mez -> food
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70287 in firefox (main) "Crash in http://www.banesto.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70288 in firefox (main) "Crash when cliicking on opening all bookmarks simultaneously" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62671 in lvm2 (main) "clvm not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68887 in mixxx (universe) "Crashed when idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70290 in grub (main) "update-grub automatically adds 'quiet splash' to defoptions in menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70291 in kdelibs (main) "Properties of a folder are confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70292 in Ubuntu "edgy auto upgrade problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70293 in gnome-power-manager (main) "shutdown after plugging in AC  with "critical battery"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70295 in kopete (main) "links to html and manual configuration webcam Philips PCVC740K " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70296 in wesnoth (universe) "Can't join official multiplayer games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63452 in Baltix (universe) "Please backport brasero CD burning tool from Ubuntu Edgy" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63452
<ubitux> hi
<ubitux> I would like to ask about a bug with amsn ; but it doesn't touch others linux
<ubitux> I installed the package msttcorefonts, but arial, verdana and others don't appear in amsn...
<ubitux> I haven't this problem previously
<ubitux> (with dapper)
<ubitux> maybe it's a problem with TCL/TK and the Xorg.conf
<ubitux> I tried "sudo mkfontdir -o fonts.dir ; sudo mkfontscale -o fonts.scale ; sudo fc-cache -fv" in the "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" directory but it doesn't change anything
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70298 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "zd1211rw module doesn't load, symbol not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70299 in firefox (main) "Font in firefox is bold since upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70299
<Jozo-> I wonder why someone change status of duplicated bug to rejected...
<secretlondon> Jozo- they are not supposed to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70301 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Navigation buttons not aligned in the Human Theme ver. 0.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70302 in ghc6 (universe) "no ghci in edgy (regression vs dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70303 in initramfs-tools (main) "Problem with initramfs-tools after upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70304 in Ubuntu "Freezing during boot of old Dapper installation/Edgy Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70305 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "% in the graphics are bad shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70306 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70307 in ubiquity (main) "new bug report (during installation with 6.06 live cd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70308 in rosegarden (universe) "new upstream version 1.4.0 available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70308
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70314 in Ubuntu "Monitor and Display module won't load correctly in Hungarian install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70315 in glibc (main) "/etc/ld.so.conf and /etc/ld.so.conf.d/* mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70316 in gedit (main) "Using F5 as Hotkey in the Date/Time Plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70317 in console-data (main) "constant kernel errors about unknown multimedia keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70318 in Ubuntu "When i insert a dvd disk ubuntu show me a disc named cdrom0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70319 in language-support-ja (main) "fails to depend on packages necessary to read japanese pdfs (xpdf-japanese)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70320 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2-etpan-privacy (universe) ""undefined symbol: plugin_version" on load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70321 in Ubuntu "self compiled wine-0.9.24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70322 in kdelibs (main) "View mode is quickly forgotten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70323 in ffmpeg2theora (universe) "seg fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70324 in Ubuntu "dvb-t not work (module mt352 fails)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70326 in Ubuntu "evolution-alarm-notify-bugreport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70327 in openafs (universe) "Openafs-client kernel modules will not build on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70325 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Crashes Edgy" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70328 in firefox (main) "it crashed all of a sudden. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70329 in samba (main) "Samba and Edgy Eft -> not multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70330 in firefox (main) "Bug report tool is not letting me add comment / attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70333 in Ubuntu "C-Media CM8738-MC6: Microphone didn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70333
<towsonu2003> hi
<towsonu2003> can anyone have a look at bug 70293 , it is bugging me and I cannot reproduce it all the time. it happened only twice in the last few weeks... weird bug... grrr...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70293 in gnome-power-manager "shutdown after plugging in AC  with "critical battery"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70293
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw!
<dsas> hmm, if firefox crashed "when loading a webpage with several flash objects", I assume it's ok to reject the bug?
<Burgundavia> dsas: likely a flash bug
<dsas> Burgundavia: I thought as much, wasn't sure if the assumption was ok to go with though...
<Burgundavia> dsas: can you duplicate the crash without flash loaded?
<dsas> Burgundavia: I can ask...The reporter says he's "new to linux", does anyone know how to unload flash?
<Burgundavia> remove .so
<dsas> Burgundavia: Do you know where the .so is? I don't have flash myself...
<Burgundavia> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70346 in jokosher (universe) "Close button on the About Dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70346
<dsas> Burgundavia: Cool, thanks.
<theCore> dsas, it is also possible the .so file is in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<theCore> which is very likely, if is he's new to linux
<Burgundavia> less likely, but possible
<theCore> well, this is the place where Firefox and Adobe flash installer install it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70367 in imlib (universe) "imlib1 does not correctly handle 32-bit visuals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70368 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy can block 'x-session-manager', preventing new X processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70369 in realtime-lsm (universe) "[PATCH]  Fix compile error in realtime-lsm-source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70370 in libvisual-plugins (universe) "installing fails to add extra visualizations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64639 in python2.4 (main) "Python buffer overflow" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70371 in apport (main) "XMMS crashes after 20 minutes of playing music." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70372 in Ubuntu "Xmms crashes after about 20 minutes of playtime." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70373 in python-defaults (main) "Crash in Oboe 2.0 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70374 in xchat-gnome (main) "Xchat crashes when I try to connect to server." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70375 in powernowd (main) "uninstalling powernowd doesn't do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70377 in Ubuntu "Poor instructions for configuring gnome dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70378 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "xinerama does not work for me ( may be the window manager) mergedfb does not work for me." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70379 in Ubuntu "xinerama does not support dri, metacity does not work well with xinerama,etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70380 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Partitions on external hd are mounted twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70381 in Ubuntu "General protection fault with cache_alloc_refill" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70382 in update-manager (main) "x11-common update breaks because of xli files in /usr/X11R6/bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70384 in lighttpd (universe) "LightTPD FastCGI uses wrong PHP version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70383 in smssend (universe) "smssend core dumps on running "-update"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70385 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "macbook sleep (suspend to ram)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69455 in oprofile (universe) "unable to set any event neither on amd64 nor i686 (Pentium M)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70386 in gcolor2 (universe) "doesn't have a desktop entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70387 in usplash (main) "tty1 littered with debug info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70387
<towsonu2003> nice to see my own bug reported by Ubugtu :p (70386) -but sad to know it wont get fixed... oh well...
<crimsun> eh?
<towsonu2003> it's a somewhat obsolete package and the bug is basically an extremely low priority, so no one would be interested in it -> that's what I meant. bug in question was bug 70386 -no pun (?) intended
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70386 in gcolor2 "doesn't have a desktop entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70386
<crimsun> actually those are the easiest to fix if there's an existing .desktop file
<crimsun> granted it's not critical enough to warrant *-updates, but it's certainly feasible for feisty
<towsonu2003> that's the hope :)
<crimsun> phil bull has done quite a few such fixes for universe
<towsonu2003> uhm, if it's not gonna be rude, while you're around,  could you check if there is anything (output, files) I can attach a bug of my own?
<towsonu2003> it's bug 70293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70293 in gnome-power-manager "shutdown after plugging in AC  with "critical battery"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70293
<crimsun> looks fine wrt attachments
<towsonu2003> I kinda attached everything I could find, but it would be nice to have everything ready bf someone triaged it
<crimsun> power management isn't my area
<towsonu2003> okay, that's good enough for me :) thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70388 in alexandria (universe) "Crash when adding book manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70388
<towsonu2003> gotta go.. see you :) [thanks for the help crimsun] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70389 in gaim (main) "Crashing after starting after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70390 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Broken include/asm symlink to "asm-" in kernel headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70392 in gnome-power-manager (main) "When I use non english language g-p-m show wrong icon for full-batery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70393 in Ubuntu "Powershot does not work since upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70391 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Edgy: the free ati driver does not support the ATi Mobility Radeon X1300 - vesa used as fallback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70394 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Support of file move operations would be nice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70395 in firefox (main) "Crashed on first boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70396 in Ubuntu "No mouse on Boot after long off time...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70397 in kdepim (main) "Misleading error message with failed SMTP auth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70399 in revelation (universe) "revelation: could not import gnome.applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70400 in kubuntu-meta (main) "digikam viewer shows black photos in kde 355" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70401 in xmule (universe) "Does not connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70402 in deskbar-applet (main) "Search on wikipedia opens firefox. When you close firefox you cannot launch it again. It keeps saying Firefox is already running." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70403 in Ubuntu "Strange loss of colors in text-mode terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70404 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when using the Back button on Bibble Labs site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68888 in mdadm (main) "Edgy hangs for ~7 minutes during boot (logs included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70405 in digikam (universe) "Image editor shows black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69395 in amarok (main) "Slow collection scan only completes 44% and crashes after white screening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70406 in dvipng (universe) "Latin 1 character in banner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70407 in python-support (main) "no 3rd party packages can be imported, /var/lib/python-support/python2.4 empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70408 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70410 in firefox (main) "crash when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70411 in firefox (main) "firefox froze when dragging bookmark icon to toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70409 in libgphoto2 (main) ""Could not claim IO device": Fuji F30, Edgy, *Fix included*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70412 in firefox (main) "Firefox in ubuntu 6.10 Edgy does not play video streams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70413 in rhythmbox (main) "column resizing behavior is not predictable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70414 in realplayer (multiverse) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70415 in firefox (main) "Crash with Edgy 64 bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70417 in kdebase (main) ""safely remove" isnt safe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70418 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "HP DV4285EA (x700 Mobility) - Change between xorg to text console and wireless and mute lights don't work when enabled. (Kubuntu)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70419 in metacity (main) "Wish: Improve drag&drop: raise window on mouseup & drag&drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70420 in python2.4 (main) "crash while loading Anwendungen-"Hinzufuegen/Entfernen" dialoge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70421 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.04 writer in edgy crashes almost always when clicking on images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70422 in cddb.bundle (universe) "[Feisty] [Merge]  cddb.bundle 0.2-2.2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70423 in bittorrent (main) "When I launch, bittorrent asks for a meta file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70424 in knights (universe) "crashes when trying to perform castle (king/rook exchange)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70425 in gutenprint (main) "Default driver for Samsung ML-1750 is not "perfect"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70425
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70426 in beagle (main) "process beagled-helper eats up all RAM in under a minute." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70427 in gnustep-dl2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gnustep-dl2 (0.10.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70428 in evince (main) "Certain PDFs caused huge memory usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70429 in kdebase (main) "config uses 'kview' which is not installed by default." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70430 in tetex-bin (main) "Kile-Tetex Bundle at Installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68850 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ralink wifi driver can't scan networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70431 in gnustep-netclasses (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gnustep-netclasses  (0.0.20040112.dfsg-0.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70432 in xorg (main) "Buttons/Buttonmapping not automatically added to xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70433 in grouch.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync grouch.app (0.0.20061002-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70434 in Ubuntu "(Kernel)Update prohibits mounting audio-CD on Kubuntu [workaround inside] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70435 in Ubuntu "Openoffice crashes pasting into Java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70436 in lusernet.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync lusernet.app (0.4.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70438 in pantomime1.2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync pantomime1.2 (1.2.0~pre2.dfsg-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70439 in evolution (main) "Emacs keybindings not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70440 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "[WISHLIST]  More comprehensive firmwares for USB DVB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70441 in ubiquity (main) "when installing ubuntu 6.10 i got 'installer crashed' message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70442 in belpic (universe) "/var/run/openct/status: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70444 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 & Dell Latitude D620:  Desktop install fails (X server)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70443 in kino (main) "segfault trying to open a (kino) smil file" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70445 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 & Dell Latitude D620:  Alternate install fails (I/O error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70446 in Ubuntu "Logitech, Inc. Internet Keyboard listed as Generic 105-key (Intl) PC in prefs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70447 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kde-systemsettings cannot cope with UUID= entries in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70448 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 & Dell Latitude D620:  freezes accesing disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70449 in devede (multiverse) "when installed from 'Add/remove programs' missing dep vcdimager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70450 in mono (main) "mono crashes in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70451 in kpowersave (universe) "screen does not unblack properly after lid open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70452 in gcompris (main) "gcompris segfaults when started in xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70453 in hal (main) "volume.label should be preferred as the desired_mount_point for iPods" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70454 in Ubuntu "Not an option to hide or disable the "Hibernate computer" button in the logout screen of KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70455 in belpic (universe) "dependencies seem incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70456 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashes, if I try to rename a bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70457 in adept (main) "Kubuntu ships with Ubuntu sources only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70458 in ktorrent (main) ""Country" column in infowidget plugin always shows NA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70459 in evolution (main) "Fine tune calendar publishing frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70460 in evolution (main) "Caldav support missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70461 in multisync (universe) "Multisync does always use default Adressbook and ignores changed setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70462 in multisync (universe) "Entries with picture will end up not being synchronized completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70464 in bug-buddy (main) "Please disable bug-buddy crash notifications!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70464
<pygi> sfllaw, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70465 in curl (main) "bzflag crashes with curl release 7.15.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70465
<secretlondon> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70466 in mldonkey (universe) "DNS resolution does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70467 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Occationally failure to write CD-R requires reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70468 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Error message jackd can't open alsa sequencer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70471 in denemo (main) "Printing doesn't work if xpdf binary isn't installed - denemo should use evince or depend on xpdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70472 in apmd (main) "Power Switch will no longer soft power off..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70473 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes whithout clear reason/action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70474 in apmd (main) "Poweroff kinda powers off..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70475 in gftp (main) "crash after uploading a file with ssh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70478 in Ubuntu "MighyMouse Side scrolling doesn't work..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70479 in rhythmbox (main) "Firefox/flash fights over audio device with other apps (and finally looses)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70480 in noteedit (universe) "Printing doesn't work if abcm2ps binary isn't installed - noteedit should depend or at least recommend on abcm2ps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70481 in kdebase (main) "Pressing cancel or 'end current session' will both close the session and will give a crash (only when logout options are disabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70482 in qvamps (universe) "Crash when trying to copy DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70482
<jrib> what's the right thing to do with bugs related to things like flash not having sound?  Reject since we can't really fix it?
<secretlondon> work out which flash I guess - it'll be a dupe anyway if its flash 7
<secretlondon> thats a long standing bug
<jrib> yeah I asked him to try the beta since it uses alsa
<jrib> But I found the similar bugs all got rejected before
<secretlondon> I'd dupe them personally. yes we can't fix stuff in close source things but it keeps them all together
<jrib> alright, should I dupe now or leave it needinfo until he responds?
<secretlondon> i'd dupe it - we know it'll be the flash 7 no sound issue
<jrib> k thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70483 in openntpd (universe) "default/sample configuration missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69148 in apt (main) "'apt-get install somepackage' tells me I have packages to autoremove." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70484 in uim (universe) "uim_anthy doesn't come in the package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70485 in dvd+rw-tools (main) ":-[ SYNCHRONOUS FLUSH CACHE failed with SK=8h/ASC=00h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70486 in uim (universe) "Different mount points for usb devices at each boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70488 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy: Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70489 in gparted (main) "Reovable media gets mounted halfway through format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70490 in Ubuntu "Some System>Administration> menu entries no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70491 in scilab (multiverse) "scilab won't install on edgy x64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70491
* Mez -> work
* pygi bugs sfllaw once again :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70492 in scilab (multiverse) "Scilab editor only works with tk8.4-dev installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70493 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70494 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  hotkey + snd-hda-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70495 in rpy (universe) "python-rpy doesn't follow debian python policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70496 in Ubuntu "installation on reiserfs fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70497 in nvu (universe) "crash when selecting page setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70497
<sfllaw> pygi: Hello.
<sfllaw> I've got about five minutes before I have to run off.
<sfllaw> Do you have any bugs for me to look at?
<secretlondon> sfllaw: theres nothing special that i know of
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70498 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when loading the new yahoo mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69396 in Ubuntu (main) "Repository edgy-commercial seems empty (Opera,... not available)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70501 in slune (universe) "Slune crashes almost instantly with Soya unknown GL error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70502 in Ubuntu "Battery consumption running rampant ...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70502
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-29
<ubotu> New bug: #158175 in update-manager (main) "Spelling mistake in error message" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158175
<ubotu> New bug: #158176 in ubuntu "Computer freeze when machine boot up with 8180L wireless plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158176
<andresmujica> anyone knows if there's some place with virtualbox images? besides vmwares images at  http://isv-image.ubuntu.com /vmware/   ???
<ubotu> New bug: #158177 in ubuntu "Evince presentations start in a window if evince is fullscreen and compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158177
<ubotu> New bug: #158178 in at (main) "Cannot install at_3.1.10ubuntu4_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158178
<ubotu> New bug: #158179 in at (main) "Cannot install at_3.1.10ubuntu4_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158179
<ubotu> New bug: #158180 in linux-meta (main) "RFE: Make the Restricted Drivers Manager more robust" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158180
<ubotu> New bug: #158183 in klogic (universe) "Please sync klogic 1.63-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158183
<ubotu> New bug: #158184 in ubuntu "upgrading from clean install of 7.04 to 7.10 = openoffice.org-core: dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158184
<ubotu> New bug: #158185 in brasero (universe) "brasero+gstreamer bug concerning gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158185
<ubotu> New bug: #158186 in update-manager (main) "upgrades can t be finished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158186
<ubotu> New bug: #158187 in uclibc-toolchain (universe) "can't install due to dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158187
<ubotu> New bug: #158188 in iptraf (main) "iptraf no atheros support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158188
<ubotu> New bug: #158189 in ubuntu "Your system could be in an unusable state (Upgrade to Gutsy Failed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158189
<ubotu> New bug: #158190 in totem (main) "Totem-xine subtitle lag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158190
<ubotu> New bug: #158191 in ubuntu "[gutsy] randomly takes me back to the login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158191
<ubotu> New bug: #158192 in apport (main) "failed to install fonts during cdromupgrade Feisty to Gutsy, no option to retry (dup-of: 155463)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158192
<ubotu> New bug: #158193 in update-manager (main) "Update manager error on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158193
<ubotu> New bug: #158195 in gnome-panel (main) "4 DVD atapi-drives are attached, but only 3 drive are shown when viewing on "my computer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158195
<ubotu> New bug: #158196 in maxima (universe) "Maxima cannot find documentation for describe()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158196
<andresmujica> how should be marked a bug if its a feature request?  as invalid?
<persia> andresmujica: In most cases, it should be marked wishlist.  If the report is clear, and it requires a lot of work, it may be better to point at spec creation (especially for feature requests against "Ubuntu").
<ubotu> New bug: #158197 in bind9 (main) "bind9 does not support gssapi updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158197
<andresmujica> ok, if i'm not allowaed to put as wishlist how can i mark it? or should i leave it like that? (it's already sugggested to make an spec)
<persia> andresmujica: If you're not allowed to set Importance, then it's probably already triaged.  Which bug?
<andresmujica> yeap it was already triaged but wasn't marked as a wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/63757
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63757 in ubuntu "Add QoS for networking" [Undecided,New]
<persia> andresmujica: I've set it wishlist.  There's a bit more needs doing: it needs a package and a status.  To determine the package, I suggest you look at the proposed solution - `dpkg -S $(which tc)` should give you a package name.  To determine a status, you'll want to try to determine if you can also see the issue, and perhaps set to confirmed.
<ubotu> New bug: #158198 in gnome-keyring (main) "passwords / encryption keys removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158198
<andresmujica> hmm ok , that would be goo.
<ubotu> New bug: #154828 in gxine "gxine freeze and crash after launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154828
<andresmujica> so many bugs, too few people..
<andresmujica> i'm gonna walk out with my dog...
<andresmujica> see you later!!!
<bluefoxicy> persia: what do I do with the script I wrote yesterday
<bluefoxicy> it profiles memory usage >_>
<persia> bluefoxicy: ENOCONTEXT
<bluefoxicy> persia: I was teasing firefox trying to figure out why its VMA space is so freaking huge but its memory usage is comparatively tiny
<bluefoxicy> persia:  http://rafb.net/p/ORSts774.html
<persia> bluefoxicy: Ah.  And you wrote a script that presented some results, and would like to have a firefox developer look at the output?
<bluefoxicy> Tells you how much memory gets used by writable, read-only, executable, and zero-permissions (WTF?!) mappings.
<bluefoxicy> persia:  no, well maybe.  More I'm not sure if anyone wants it for checking out why-the-%@#*&-does-this-app-leak-memory bugs in general.
<bluefoxicy> If I don't ask, it's going to rot on my hard drive.
<persia> bluefoxicy: That's a more interesting question.  Most people seem to put useful scripts online, and send email to a discussion list.
<persia> bluefoxicy: For the firefox issue, if you found an interesting result that could be a bug, you'd want to file a bug.
<bluefoxicy> persia:  most interesting result I found is what looks like 100 megs of non-permissioned anonymous mappings ;|
 * bluefoxicy modifies the script to output the range the mappings fall in so they can be identified in /proc/pid/maps
<ubotu> New bug: #158200 in deluge-torrent (universe) "When open some torrent file, deluge crash with 'invalid bencoding'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158200
<ubotu> New bug: #158201 in evolution (main) ""calender won't work says it is read only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158201
<ubotu> New bug: #158202 in pcmcia-cs (universe) "Ubuntu installer crashes to a blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158202
<ubotu> New bug: #158203 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "Should be installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158203
<ubotu> New bug: #158204 in ubuntu "KPDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158204
<ubotu> New bug: #158208 in synaptic (main) "Failure message in terminal while working in Synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158208
<ubotu> New bug: #158209 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Ring switcher behavior when used once then keys are released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158209
<ubotu> New bug: #158210 in nautilus (main) "nautilus navigation bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158210
<ubotu> New bug: #158211 in ubuntu "Open office printing failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158211
<ubotu> New bug: #158212 in ubuntu "PHP crashes while trying to run sql script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158212
<ubotu> New bug: #158213 in ubuntu "Failed to play DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158213
<ubotu> New bug: #158215 in gnome-panel (main) "Screen does not display properly after boot up\" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158215
<ubotu> New bug: #158216 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany dependancy of Firefox on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158216
<charIie> does anyone know possibly how to fix an issue with popping sounds
<ubotu> New bug: #158217 in ubuntu "eth0 text in /etc/network/interfaces file reversed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158217
<charIie> the popping sound is about 10 pops in a row and occurs quite frequently
<charIie> began with feisty
<charIie> and now im using gutsy
<persia> charIie: Depends on the cause, and the source.  Is it part of the audio signal, or generated by the hardware?
<charIie> it is not the hardware because  my mp3 player and windows have no problems
<charIie> also if i turn the volume up louder i get a consistent fuzzy sound
<charIie> i have a Santa Cruz sound card and use ALSA
<charIie> the speakers are logitech 5.1
<persia> charIie: Is the popping related to running any specific applications?
<charIie> no it is not related to any specific application
<charIie> possibly pidgin
<charIie> but i remember hearing it without pidgin running
<persia> charIie: I'd recommend looking through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=sound+popping&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package= and seeing if anyone else
<charIie> persia: also another problem i've been having is with compiz-fusion but i believe there is a bug already sent in about it
<persia> charIie: Which bug?
<charIie> alright i will check it out thanks
<charIie> not sure exactly i just remember seeing it
<charIie> but everything slows to a grinding halt
<persia> Ah.  Perhaps your hardware isn't accelerating properly.  You might try turning off the desktop effects until the bug is resolved.  I would recommend finding the bug and subscribing, so you can see if anyone has a better workaround, and any progesss made by the developers.
<charIie> yeah i have been using gnome without any graphics
<charIie> k
<charIie> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #158218 in rhythmbox (main) "receive error that this file contains no playable streams when trying to play music in rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158218
<ubotu> New bug: #158219 in yarssr (universe) "Please sync yarssr 0.2.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158219
<ubotu> New bug: #158220 in ubuntu "CRASHES ALL THE TIME!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158220
<ubotu> New bug: #158222 in octplot (universe) "Please sync octplot 0.3.9-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158222
<ubotu> New bug: #158207 in ubuntu "openssh-server package missing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158207
<ubotu> New bug: #158245 in gdm (main) "multiseat gdm won't switch users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158245
<ubotu> New bug: #158246 in evince (main) "[gutsy] [regression] evince unable to print on Brother laserprinter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158246
<ubotu> New bug: #158247 in ubuntu "System Crash in Hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158247
<ubotu> New bug: #158248 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus gives error "too many files open" when copying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158248
<ubotu> New bug: #158249 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gcad3d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158249
<ubotu> New bug: #158250 in gdm (main) "user logs out in multiseat makes other seat lockup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158250
<ubotu> New bug: #158252 in dspam (universe) "dspam won't start:  /var/run/dspam missing in tmpfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158252
<ubotu> New bug: #158253 in sympa (universe) "Sympa won't start : /var/run/sympa missing in tmpfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158253
<ubotu> New bug: #158062 in ubuntu "dhcp periodicall effectively empties /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158062
<ubotu> New bug: #158254 in ubuntu "connection problem with kppp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158254
<ubotu> New bug: #158255 in ubuntu "Dolphin: very slow with files operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158255
<ubotu> New bug: #158257 in ubuntu "the workspace switcher display ever only two desk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158257
<khermansen> anyone know how to fix this show-stopper?
<khermansen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/158258
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158258 in dpkg "dpkg core dump on too many dependencies resolution" [Undecided,New]
<khermansen> happening on upgrade from feisty->gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #158258 in dpkg (main) "dpkg core dump on too many dependencies resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158258
<persia> khermansen: I'm not sure how you got to that state, but you can usually force things by calling aptitude dist-upgrade to track everything.  You can also try running dpkg --configure for each of the many applications untiul you find a few that work.  I'd start with the libraries.
<khermansen> persia, i tried dist-upgrade but that dies due to dpkg telling to configure
<khermansen> if i delete some of the package.post* scripts, they install fine
<khermansen> and dpkg does not complain
<persia> khermansen: Hrm.  Something must have been configure-pending prior to the upgrade.  I'll still recommend trying to manually configure things.
<khermansen> it is really fscked though
<khermansen> persia, what is the proepr procedure?
<khermansen> proper
<persia> Which package.postinst needed to be deleted?  Ming you, not running postinst can cause all sorts of issues.
<khermansen> the first one in the list was dash
<khermansen> i deleted it, and now there is another one
<khermansen> it is an infinite loop
<khermansen> doesnt matter if i delete the next package either
<persia> Ah.  Yes.  Deleting those scripts will break your system.  If you've installed some after deleting the scripts, I really don't know how you might recover.
<khermansen> i got to this state by do-release-upgrade, which failed
<khermansen> then i manually ran dist-upgrade
<khermansen> editing sources.list first
<persia> How did do-release-upgrade fail?
<khermansen> persia, thats ridiculous
<khermansen> persia, it didnt like mediabuntu repos
<khermansen> which i never use, but this user had installed
<persia> Hmmm...  There might be an issue with do-release-upgrade.  Still, it shouldn't leave anything in a half-installed state.
<khermansen> yeah, i dond think it got to even upgrading
<khermansen> it modified the sources.list and then failed
<khermansen> didnt get very far
<khermansen> maybe i am mistaken
<khermansen> persia, does it drop a log somewhere?
<persia> khermansen: Well, there's /var/log/dpkg.log, but I'm not sure if the contents will be ideal.
<khermansen> persia, dpkg log is very revealing
<persia> khermansen: That's good news.  The contents were always unhelpful to me :)
<khermansen> a lot of stuff was half-installed prior to upgrading
<khermansen> and half-configured
<persia> Also, I'd suggest that you try to restore the *.postinst files that were deleted.  They should be run.
<khermansen> does this mean just that there was an option that required input and none was given?
<persia> Ah.  If lots of stuff was half-installed or half-configured, then that's the cause.
<khermansen> persia, how would i do that?
<khermansen> persia, and how to recover?
<persia> khermansen: If you know what you deleted (history might help), you can get individual files with `aptitude download packagename`, `dpkg -c packagename directoryname` and diggging around in directoryname.
<khermansen> oh boy...
<khermansen> yes i have been down that road before
<khermansen> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #158259 in ubuntu "wide windows have messed up window decoration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158259
<ubotu> New bug: #158260 in ubuntu "computer shuts down when I press the down key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158260
<khermansen> i think all i did was dash
<khermansen> so i can just reinstall after i get everything else done
<persia> I'd suggest resetting the repositories to the previous release, and fighting with dpkg --configure -a to get the system into a sane state prior to trying the upgrade.
<persia> Right.  Are you sure it wouldn't be easier to just back up the data and reinstall?  This system sounds like it was broken before you got to it.
<khermansen> persia, btw i am a boston native :-)  wish i could make it to UDS, but I moved to san francisco
<khermansen> persia, it is my father's
<khermansen> i am doing this remote :-)
<persia> Hrm.  That makes it tricky.  I'd stick with trying to get it back to feisty, making it sane, and then trying an upgrade.
<khermansen> persia, problem is apt will prefer the higher versions pof software that were just installed
<khermansen> no?
<khermansen> and dpkg is still fskced
<persia> khermansen: RIght.  Umm.  You could get the list of installed software (dpkg -l), and download all the feisty versions, and install them.  I'd script that, as it would be exceedingly painful manually.
<khermansen> that sucks
<khermansen> i might as well just to get-selections
<khermansen> and then reimport them
<ubotu> New bug: #158262 in tpb (universe) "Cannot run tpb as normal user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158262
<persia> khermansen: That works as well, for getting the list, but you still need to reinstall the feisty versions.  Perhaps something like for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -fi) do aptitude reinstall $i; done ?
<gnomefreak> khermansen: do you have all repos enabled?
<khermansen> persia, dude i cant use aptitude until dpkg is fixed
<khermansen> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> persia: what was the fixed dpkg version do you remember?
<persia> khermansen: Ah right.  I'm brainless today.
<khermansen> :-)
<gnomefreak> khermansen: what version do you have?
<khermansen> gnomefreak, of dpkg
<khermansen> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<khermansen> 1.14.5ubuntu12
<gnomefreak> !info dpkg gutsy
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.5ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 2123 kB, installed size 6712 kB
<persia> gnomefreak: It's not actually dpkg that's broken.  The machine had lots of half-installed and half-configured stuff, and tried to dist-upgrade.  Now it's trapped in dpkg --configure -a hell.
<khermansen> persia, yes hell is right!
<persia> !info dpkg feisty
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.24ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 1901 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #158263 in smb4k (universe) "smb4k crash when closing the application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158263
<gnomefreak> persia: that happened late in gutsy cycle dpkg was coredumping from what his bug says he is core dumping
 * persia somehow magically never hit that bug
<gnomefreak> khermansen: please use packages.ubuntu.com and install latest dpkg version for gutsy (the version above)
<gnomefreak> persia: i got hit with it during reinstall
<persia> gnomefreak: Was your output like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/158258/comments/1 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158258 in dpkg "dpkg core dump on too many dependencies resolution" [Undecided,New]
<khermansen> gnomefreak, err sucks!
<gnomefreak> khermansen: after that please run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure everything is good, you may have to run --configure -a
<khermansen> so it is a dpkg bug
<khermansen> ok
<khermansen> i can manually upgrade that
<persia> bug 138887
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138887 in dpkg "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138887
<gnomefreak> persia: that is odd error. but i willing to guess that new dpkg fixes it but looks like dpkg isnt setting anything up (every package errors)
<gnomefreak> its not the package if all do it
<persia> bug 137191
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137191 in dpkg "package update-manager 1:0.69 failed to install/upgrade: failed to fstat previous diversions file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137191
<persia> Hmm.  Those are the only two officially closed bugs I can find.  We'll see :)
<gnomefreak> i have never seen dpkg crash due to too many errror
<persia> gnomefreak: Yeah.  This looks like a new bug
<ubotu> New bug: #158264 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc can't write flat xml." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158264
<ubotu> New bug: #158265 in firefox (main) "mozilla freezes after ugrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158265
<gnomefreak> khermansen: do you have a log in /var/crash/?
<khermansen> gnomefreak, there are some files there, yes
<gnomefreak> khermansen: also attaching /var/log/dist-upgrade/3 files to bug is also a great idea so we can find root cause.
<gnomefreak> khermansen: not just any files dpkg crash log
<khermansen> gnomefreak, there is no dpkg crash log :-(
<gnomefreak> persia: where is there a good guide to using quilt?
<gnomefreak> khermansen: ok continue but if dpkg version doesnt fix it attach the 3 files in /var/log/dist-upgrad
<gnomefreak> e
 * gnomefreak cant get quilt to see patch added to debian/patches and debian/patches/series
<ubotu> New bug: #158267 in meta-kde (main) "kde crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158267
<khermansen> gnomefreak, dude i cant install dpkg cuz libc6 is broken
<khermansen> gnomefreak, im just gonna replace the binary from the package
<gnomefreak> khermansen: what does sudo dpkg --configure libc6 give you
<ubotu> New bug: #158268 in gnome-screensaver (main) "partial translation lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158268
<ubotu> New bug: #158269 in ubuntu "Installing gutsy with UTC time ON crashes the OS in the first 5 minutes of use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158269
<khermansen> gnomefreak, package libc6 is not ready for configuration
<khermansen> half-installed
<gnomefreak> khermansen: im guessing you didnt use update-manager like the docs tell you to?
<khermansen> gnomefreak, hwo would i do that without a gui chief?
<gnomefreak> khermansen: i didnt see you say anything about not having one
<khermansen> :-)
<khermansen> upgrades should not be dependent on a GUI, and if they are, something is fscked
<gnomefreak> khermansen: they arnt but update-manager takes care to install packages in order and has some flags for unofficial packages like nvidia installed from envy and beryl/compiz unofficial (when it was) and fixes most common issues where we cant have apt do that
<khermansen> gnomefreak, thats unfortunate
<khermansen> it should be handled on something more low-level
<gnomefreak> update-manager is more for the new users to linux/ubuntu not so much for server installs
<gnomefreak> server installs dont have the packages or package depends that the desktop install has
<khermansen> gnomefreak, either way, my upgrade did not go well
<khermansen> gnomefreak, and thats ridiculous!
<khermansen> what i need right now is an apt/dpkg ninja
<gnomefreak> khermansen: depends on  your system what packages you have and so on. not all systems will upgrade perfectly
<khermansen> someone who has done this a hundred times
<gnomefreak> khermansen: hes sleeping
<khermansen> which one?
 * gnomefreak fixed systems all day long
<khermansen> gnomefreak, im no linux slouch'
<khermansen> but i am still not an expert on apt/dpkg
<ubotu> New bug: #158270 in gimp (main) "Gimp draws circles under cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158270
<gnomefreak> there are a few ways to try and fix this easiest first
<gnomefreak> khermansen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if it fails sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> khermansen: why dont you have GUI?
<khermansen> gnomefreak, dude again, dpkg is broken
<gnomefreak> khermansen: run the commands
 * gnomefreak sees GUI apps in your error
<khermansen> gnomefreak, i dont have gui because it is a remote ssh connection, i could forward X, but it is not the point
<khermansen> the point is i shouldnt have to use gui
<khermansen> like if this was a server, i would be pissed
<gnomefreak> khermansen: ok let me know what apt-get -f install output if dist-upgrade doesnt download  packages
<khermansen> gnomefreak, i cant now, my father shut down the machine and is going to bed
<gnomefreak> ok
<khermansen> best solution for me is just to have him reinstall base from get-selections
<khermansen> not worth trying to fix...
<khermansen> thanks anyways
<gnomefreak> khermansen: if that doesnt work you need to read or post the /var/log/dist-upgrade files as they will tells us where it fails and what failed but i still think installing updated dpkg will work
<khermansen> i alredy dide
<khermansen> gnomefreak, dude updating dpkg failed due to broken libc6
<gnomefreak> khermansen: again its fixible
<khermansen> gnomefreak, everything is fixable if you have the time
<khermansen> unfortunately my time is worth too much
<gnomefreak> khermansen: dont need a bunch of time need full errors
<gnomefreak> and your post doesnt have the files needed to diagnose the issue properly and quickly
<khermansen> gnomefreak, which files?
<gnomefreak> khermansen: the 3 files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<khermansen> i already added them dude
<khermansen> check again
<gnomefreak> khermansen: i dont see them on the bug
<khermansen> hit refresh :-)
<gnomefreak> was on the comment persia gave me
<khermansen> gnomefreak, well anywasy, thanks for trying
<gnomefreak> seems to be caused by the packages in the backports repo
<gnomefreak> update dist-upgrade after commenting them out should work
<gnomefreak> 2007-10-29 03:49:36,136 ERROR IOError in cache.commit(): 'Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gutenprint/gimp-print_5.0.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<gnomefreak> '. Retrying (currentTry: 0)
<gnomefreak> that looks like the start of the failure
<ubotu> New bug: #158273 in ubuntu "The i386 live-cd doesn't boot on 64 bits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158273
<ubotu> New bug: #158274 in gnome-panel (main) "the workpages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158274
<ubotu> New bug: #158275 in update-manager (main) "Update manager from feisty to gutsy crashed - kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158275
<ubotu> New bug: #158284 in ubuntu "CUPS printing problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158284
<ubotu> New bug: #158287 in totem (main) "close window button does not work while volume adjust bar is open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158287
<ubotu> New bug: #158288 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "Node hangs at clvm when joining cluster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158288
<ubotu> New bug: #158289 in command-not-found (main) "Typing .. gives: Command '..' is available in the following places" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158289
<ubotu> New bug: #158290 in totem (main) "Totem: Could not write to resouce" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158290
<ubotu> New bug: #158291 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet can't print all or selected pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158291
<ubotu> New bug: #158292 in xrandr (main) "Bottom task bar moves up an inch when I connect to external video/projector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158292
<ubotu> New bug: #158293 in ubuntu "problème de graphisme sur l' écran " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158293
<ubotu> New bug: #158294 in ubuntu "[gutsy/amd64] kernel won't boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158294
<ubotu> New bug: #158295 in ubuntu "NFS client support isn't installed in Ubuntu 7.10 i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158295
<ubotu> New bug: #158299 in ubuntu "network control panel, hosts tab problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158299
<ubotu> New bug: #158300 in libvncserver (main) "no screen updates when using desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158300
<alfredio_> Hi all, I'd like to report a small bug (or whishlist) in the {"",x,k}ubuntu splash screen program, during shutdown
<alfredio_> can I start? is anyone listening?
<jeromeg> alfredio_: could you please use LP, it's the purpose of this website ?
<jeromeg> no "?" sorry
<alfredio_> ok, it's so a small bug that it would be quicker to tell it here rather than creating a new account and so on...
<alfredio_> btw, it's writing "now you can turn off your computer" if hardware does not support apm (advanced power management) or later
<ubotu> New bug: #158301 in firefox (main) "Firefox CPU over use & freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158301
<jeromeg> alfredio_: but if someone needs to contact you later, how will he do that ?
<jeromeg> alfredio_: LP is not here to bother you :)
 * persia also wonders how the software is supposed to turn off a computer that supports neither apm nor acpi
<alfredio_> I do agree, you are right for medium/large size bugs
<alfredio_> but this one is not actually a bug
<alfredio_> and LP is overshooting on it :-)
<alfredio_> btw, I'm creating my account :-)
<jeromeg> alfredio_: good
 * Hobbsee suspects that it's not an easy bug to fix.
<ubotu> New bug: #158302 in ubuntu "Adept Manager-Crash: KQemu-source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158302
<persia> Hobbsee: You'd need a special USB robot to go find the power button :)
<jeromeg> alfredio_: devs are very busy, by reporting the bug, you get more chances to see it fixed one day.
<alfredio_> yes, you convinced me, it's better to leave some "official" traces of it :-)
<jeromeg> good
<alfredio_> no special USB robot, if hardware does not have USB :-) (what about a serial one? :-))
<alfredio_> can you kindly help me identifying the boot splash package? thank you...
<persia> alfredio_: That also works :)  Hard to fit on the CD though :(
<jeromeg> alfredio_: usplash ?
<alfredio_> thank you very much (not so expert in ubuntu packaging :-))
<jeromeg> np
<alfredio_> done #158310, thank you all for the support, see you soon!
<ubotu> New bug: #158304 in xorg (main) "Xorg sporadically requires long keypresses in order to register typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158304
<ubotu> New bug: #158305 in gnome-app-install (main) "text of install-codec dialog is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158305
<ubotu> New bug: #158307 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc print prewiev / printing multiple sheets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158307
<ubotu> New bug: #158308 in yelp (main) "Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 blocked with following error message:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158308
<ubotu> New bug: #158309 in ubuntu "[gutsy] ntfs usb hdd not mounted in kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158309
<ubotu> New bug: #158310 in usplash (main) "Write "Now you can turn off your computer" if hardware does not support apm or acpi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158310
<ubotu> New bug: #158311 in ubuntu "nattessz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158311
<zul>  /win 13
<ubotu> New bug: #158314 in evolution (main) "Address Book Search applet does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158314
<ubotu> New bug: #158313 in kdepim (main) "Email Address with é parsing error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158313
<ubotu> New bug: #145060 in exaile "No stars displayed under rating" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145060
<ubotu> New bug: #158315 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Problem with nvidia-settings, nvidia driver and the "Scrren and Graphics" assistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158315
<ubotu> New bug: #158317 in compiz (main) "Random screen flicker on Dell Inspiron 9400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158317
<ubotu> New bug: #158318 in sauerbraten (multiverse) "please sync version  0.0.20070819.dfsg-1 from unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158318
<ubotu> New bug: #158319 in sauerbraten-data (multiverse) "please sync version 0.0.20070819.dfsg-1 from unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158319
<ubotu> New bug: #158316 in ubuntu "hibernate lock up (Non Resuming)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158316
<ubotu> New bug: #158320 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] slow to detect/unable to connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158320
<ubotu> New bug: #158323 in network-manager (main) "Ultra60 SPARC Ethernet issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158323
<ubotu> New bug: #158325 in openoffice.org (main) "Norwegian spell check  missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158325
<ubotu> New bug: #158327 in totem (main) "did not receive the proper Flash player,so it will not work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158327
<ubotu> New bug: #158329 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Screen resolution is reset after every login (Xubuntu in VirtualBox)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158329
<ubotu> New bug: #158330 in kwirelessmonitor (universe) "UBUNTU 7.1 wireless - OK!  KUBUNTU 7.1 wireless not..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158330
<ubotu> New bug: #158334 in evince (main) "Evince segfaults trying to open the pdf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158334
<ubotu> New bug: #158335 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "Hidden dependency on lastfmsubmitd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158335
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #158340 in evolution (main) "Cannot configure Evolution to get emails from /var/mail/My_User" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158340
 * DShepherd runs and hides
<ubotu> New bug: #158339 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (universe) "xorg is configured to use vmmouse but vmmouse is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158339
<ubotu> New bug: #158343 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Screen dims and brightens randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158343
<ubotu> New bug: #158345 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Access denied to the keyring when opening Gnome Keyring Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158345
<ubotu> New bug: #158349 in ubuntu "ld.so.conf.d file(s) needs .conf extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158349
<ubotu> New bug: #158348 in ubuntu "America/Havana non-DST info wrong for 2007" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158348
<ubotu> New bug: #158358 in ubuntu "laptop goes back to summer time after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158358
<ubotu> New bug: #158359 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] Writer: inconsistent italic/normal font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158359
<ubotu> New bug: #158360 in ubuntu "No warning to users about open apps on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158360
<ubotu> New bug: #158362 in openoffice.org (main) "Error while saving in OpenOffice 2.3 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158362
<ubotu> New bug: #158371 in ubufox (main) "Wrong password when adding plugin via Ubufox results in failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158371
<ubotu> New bug: #158373 in openoffice.org (main) "[OO] openoffice can not open a file from a smb share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158373
<ubotu> New bug: #158370 in evince (main) "[evince] close when load a signed document" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158370
<ubotu> New bug: #158375 in mnogosearch (universe) "mnogosearch configure error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158375
<ubotu> New bug: #158369 in ubuntu "Ubuntu has no "Welcome Tour" video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158369
<ubotu> New bug: #158376 in compiz (main) "compiz blur plugin doesn't blur correctly all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158376
<ubotu> New bug: #158378 in ubuntu "screen freezes, Gutsy.. hangs!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158378
<ubotu> New bug: #158380 in kdepim (main) "Korganizer should hide duplicates from multiple calendars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158380
<ubotu> New bug: #158379 in kdepim (main) "kmail: "unable to perform list operation"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158379
<ubotu> New bug: #158382 in compiz (main) "fglrx >= 8.42 now support AIGLX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158382
<ubotu> New bug: #158383 in kommando (universe) "kommando shortcuts sometimes stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158383
<ubotu> New bug: #158385 in vim (main) "addons path wrong in debian.vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158385
<ubotu> New bug: #158388 in gnome-panel (main) "applets changes position on the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158388
<ubotu> New bug: #158389 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox won't recognize a blank CD in my drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158389
<ubotu> New bug: #158390 in gpgp (universe) "GnomePGP don't work in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158390
<ubotu> New bug: #158391 in openoffice.org (main) "input field change crashes openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158391
<ubotu> New bug: #158392 in gnome-themes (main) "a ubuntu thame with dark background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158392
<ubotu> New bug: #158393 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes trying to load." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158393
<ubotu> New bug: #158395 in yelp (main) "Synaptic is generating a fail message" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158395
<stevecrozz> There seems to be an evolution-exchange issue that's been overlooked, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/10669, is there any way to get this some more attention since it seems to have had a very recent resurgence?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10669 in evolution-exchange "Filters are not applied to new mail on Exchange" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DShepherd> hey.... i really want to help out with bugs.. cause there's some gutsy bugs that are just annoying me
<DShepherd> can anyone be a guide?
<ubotu> New bug: #158396 in kdepim (main) "Korganizer - exchange plugin doesn't work without editable ics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158396
<ubotu> New bug: #158399 in system-config-samba (universe) "samba configuration applet does not cover user configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158399
<ubotu> New bug: #158400 in pidgin (main) "[CVE-2007-4999] pidgin HTML Processing Denial of Service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158400
<ubotu> New bug: #158401 in ubuntu "Intlclock does not take keyboard focus." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158401
<ubotu> New bug: #158403 in gnome-games (main) "Minor/Major lines indistinguishable in gnome-sudoku" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158403
<ubotu> New bug: #158406 in cups-pdf (main) "CUPS-PDF folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158406
<ubotu> New bug: #158407 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity causes MBR problems; fails to install grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158407
<ubotu> New bug: #158408 in alltray (universe) "Program minimized with alltray does not come back into view." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158408
<ubotu> New bug: #158405 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "cannot use gnome-system-monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158405
<ubotu> New bug: #158409 in ubuntu "Resume fails on Gutsy for Sony vaio SZ2XP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158409
<ubotu> New bug: #158410 in eog (main) "Fullscreen flickers badly in EOG." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158410
<ubotu> New bug: #158412 in synaptic (main) "files list file for package `gnome-accessibility-themes' is missing final newline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158412
<ubotu> New bug: #158411 in ubuntu "Printing from gnome-apps fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158411
<ubotu> New bug: #158413 in ubuntu "unsafe erased file on dual system vista ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158413
<bgsneeze> Hello, I upgraded from7.04 to 7.10 and now my samba server will not join My windows 2000 AD domain, I have not changed any settings in my config files. Is this a known problem with 7.10 or samba. Are there any work arounds?
<ubotu> New bug: #158414 in wesnoth (universe) "denial of service in wesnoth client and server prior 1.2.7 release" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158414
<ubotu> New bug: #158416 in ubuntu "no sound on my laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158416
<ubotu> New bug: #158418 in ubuntu "volume invissible desktop icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158418
<ubotu> New bug: #158419 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes when file/directory is not present" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158419
<ubotu> New bug: #158420 in xchat (universe) "xchat will not show new text " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158420
<ubotu> New bug: #158423 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Crash when loading inside window.onload in 0-sized embed tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158423
<ubotu> New bug: #158424 in evince (main) "Ctrl-O, not Alt-F4, should open document in evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158424
<ubotu> New bug: #158421 in meta-kde (main) "randr screen rotation in gutsy release under KDE only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158421
<ubotu> New bug: #158425 in ubuntu "failed to initialize HAL!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158425
<ubotu> New bug: #158427 in update-manager (main) "Most menu items a preceded by generic labels "_: Entries in K-menu..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158427
<ubotu> New bug: #158426 in evolution (main) "When dpi is smaller than 96, font in Calendar too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158426
<DShepherd> when is the next hug day?
<ubotu> New bug: #158428 in ubuntu "LOW Graphics mode is a MASSIVE FAILURE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158428
<ubotu> New bug: #158430 in acpi-support (main) "Thinkpad volume control on seroids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158430
<ubotu> New bug: #158432 in abiword (main) "AbiWord displays opened file then immediately crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158432
<ubotu> New bug: #158431 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup throws traceback output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158431
<ubotu> New bug: #158433 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager connect button disabled w/stored key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158433
<ubotu> New bug: #158434 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "fabicell unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158434
<ubotu> New bug: #158436 in ubuntu "[gutsy] key release events get lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158436
<ubotu> New bug: #158437 in ubuntu "gksudo nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158437
<ubotu> New bug: #158439 in ubuntu "Greek Polytonic keyboard doesn't work!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158439
<ubotu> New bug: #158438 in gnome-games (main) "gnect crashed with SIGSEGV (crash if first move is in the middle) (dup-of: 146411)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158438
<ubotu> New bug: #158441 in ubuntu "Printer won't work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158441
<ubotu> New bug: #158442 in ubuntu "Kernel update to 2.6.20-16, won't boot now (grub)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158442
<ubotu> New bug: #158445 in language-pack-gnome-fr-base (main) "nautilus preferences french translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158445
<ubotu> New bug: #158446 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158446
<ubotu> New bug: #158162 in rosetta "translations mixed up, wrong languages for kde-guidance  (dup-of: 133315)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158162
<ubotu> New bug: #158447 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] btpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158447
<ubotu> New bug: #158448 in gnome-panel (main) "hiding/unhiding gnome-panel with left button causes whole screen shudder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158448
<ubotu> New bug: #158449 in cyrus-imapd (universe) "sieve does not move emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158449
<ubotu> New bug: #158296 in ubuntu "Computer does not react after switching from X to console and at the shut down (sometimes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158296
<ubotu> New bug: #158451 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] shorten" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158451
<ubotu> New bug: #158452 in tracker (main) "minor UI error: tracker-preferences spelling error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158452
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for your work on bug 156085!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156085 in qemu "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156085
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: two notes however: 1. you do not need to nominate it for hardy (it's the development version)
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: 2. You should not set it to "Fix committed" (which means that it's e.g. in gutsy-proposed). A patch attached to the bug is not fix committed.
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: Okay... the SRU wiki page isn't exactly clear on that but I did wonder since there was no option to nominate on the other patch I posted today.
<crimsun_> "Fix committed" implies that there's an existing fix that has already been applied /somewhere/
<crimsun_> the presence of a patch is necessary but not sufficient
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh.... I do wish the various instructions were brought together in a wimple workflow diagram! I'm currently modelling the complete workflow in Dia so I have it clear :)
<IntuitiveNipple> So I set them back to 'In Progress' ?
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: great idea! Please make it available then. See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: I'm just documenting all the various patch systems and their commands... You heard of nightmares...? !
<blueyed> crimsun_: so even if you make a custom made .deb available on your webspace/ppa - it would be "Fix committed" (for Ubuntu)?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, just updated bug #124336 as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124336 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124336
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh.. you can't undo nominations, grrr
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: That's a good question because for 124336 I provided a deb for people to test
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: it's not in progress anymore, if you've attached the (final) patch. Also, you should de-assign yourself and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors/ubuntu-main-sponsors (the latter has been done)
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: I subscribed ubuntu-sru as per the Wiki
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: I kept it assigned to me in case more needed doing until more confirmations the fix works came in.
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: What status should it be at then?
<blueyed> Yes, they will accept your nomination for gutsy (or reject it).
<blueyed> It should be Confirmed and de-assigned (else nobody will pick it up probably)
<IntuitiveNipple> So it sort-of goes back a step, in the Status list? ok
<blueyed> yes. I'm not really sure myself - but that's how I understand it.
<molnitza> It seems, that in Ubuntu 7.10 is a bug with the module from serialmonkey for wlan cars with rt2500 chipset
<blueyed> You may want to add a "patch" tag.
<molnitza> *cards
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: So I should subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors as well as ubuntu-sru when it applies to release and development ?
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: yes. Non-security fixes have to be uploaded to the development version first.
<blueyed> molnitza: bug 144448 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144448 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "rt2500usb module not working with asus wl-167g wifi stick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144448
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I'd best ensure I've subscribed u-m-s to all the fixes I'm publishing
<molnitza> wait
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: depends on the package.
<blueyed> if it's in universe, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors instead.
 * IntuitiveNipple feels his brain turning to mush
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: there are just two teams for main and universe sponsors.. :)
<molnitza> blueyed: Yes, but not with the usb stick... i have the pci version
<ubotu> New bug: #158458 in gnome-panel (main) "minor UI: notification area doesn't properly clean rendering up after tooltips cover it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158458
<ubotu> New bug: #158459 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "installing sun-java6 doesn't change all related links in /etc/alternatives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158459
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, so that's universe so ubuntu-universe-sponsors ?
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> I tell you, it's so much easier working on the kernel!
<blueyed> molnitza: but the bug may be the same..
<ubotu> New bug: #158453 in compiz (main) "System bell causes blur to lose acceleration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158453
<ubotu> New bug: #158454 in gnome-ppp (universe) "gnome-ppp does not minimise on connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158454
<ubotu> New bug: #158457 in eclipse (universe) "Warn Eclipse users if they aren't running a supported platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158457
<IntuitiveNipple> I've wasted hours trying to get clarification on the various packaging hoops for fixing bugs. It only took me 5 minutes to prepare the bug fixes themselves!
<blueyed> molnitza: can you take a look at the mentioned bug 147811 there.. is it a duplicate?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147811 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubuntu 7.10 Wireless Interface WEP password login problem with Asus WL-167G Usb Wlan Adapter" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147811
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: yes, it's difficult in the beginning, but you get used to it with a little training.. :)
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: you may just have attached a patch and wait for someone to package it..
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: A simple pictorial workflow would do wonders. I'm using mine as a blueprint to write a packaging-management-system that will automate the processes for me, and save me forgetting the intricacies each time!
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: Well, I never like leaving a job half-done
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: I see. In the end it's quite simple, if you use tools like "debuild", "dch", "pbuilder" (needs setup), ... the more you package, the more you learn about it.
<IntuitiveNipple> I have pbuilders for all the releases and arches
<IntuitiveNipple> The thing is I'll only be doing packaging to complete bug-fixes, my main focus is the kernel
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: Great! I'm just reading about it on you LP overview.
<ubotu> New bug: #158444 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel panic on boot after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158444
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: If you want to review/critique the Dia workflow it's at http://intuitivenipple.net/dev/ubuntu/
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: Unfortunately the Dia SVG export isn't very good
<ubotu> New bug: #158443 in evolution (main) "Remove the line around the statusbar when Sending/Receiving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158443
<ubotu> New bug: #158461 in ubuntu "Eclipse documentation not installed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158461
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: looks good! (I've never had a package with quilt and would use just dpatch-edit-patch PATCHNAME.
<blueyed> I've opened it with dia - and noticed that there are no associations to automatically open it in FF and Konqueror.
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: I guess I'd need to set a mime-type on my server... I wonder what they use
<IntuitiveNipple> I added one the other day for .debs so they didn't get passed over as text/plain !
<blueyed> yes, it's text/plain currently. application/x-dia-diagram would be it.
<IntuitiveNipple> sorted
<ubotu> New bug: #158462 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse features not configured properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158462
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: you may want to add "what-patch" to the "Which patch system?" question.. it's in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<IntuitiveNipple> Are they breeding!?
<blueyed> What do you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> patching systems... seems like I find a new one every day :)
<blueyed> Works in FF, but not Konqueror. But it does not work with a local file in KDE/Konqueror neither, but Nautilus/Gnome.
<blueyed> what-patch knows about: cdbs, quilt, dbs, dpatch and "diff splash".. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #158463 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Profiles don't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158463
<ubotu> New bug: #158464 in fluidsynth (universe) "FALSE WARNING->fluidsynth: warning: ALSA sequencer buffer overrun, lost evnts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158464
<IntuitiveNipple> I see now... I just grabbed the source of u-d-t. I'll use that in my PMS as one of the call-outs
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm debating whether to write it as a plug-in to Eclipse, or a stand-alone glade+python app
<ubotu> New bug: #158466 in ubuntu "OpenOffice 2.3 freeze with actions in calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158466
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: I would prefer the latter, the dependency bar seems lower.
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: It's a dilema... I use Eclipse for all my projects, the git plug-in is coming along nicely, my integrated out-of-tree build is in there, and I was looking at writing a baxaar plug-in too. This would round it off nicely
<IntuitiveNipple> s/baxaar/bazaar/
<ubotu> New bug: #158460 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22-14.46 in alternate/live oopses with ST340823A hard drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158460
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, I can't really help you with this. I've neither used glade+python nor the eclipse plugin framework yet. But if you do all your stuff with Eclipse...
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah. The dilema is, how re-usable is it if it's on Eclipse. I might be able to do a framework that is python, and then have it called into from either the Java plug-in (which uses SWT for its GUI) or else python-glade for a Gnomish GUI
<IntuitiveNipple> The PMs itself will be a set of rules and decisions that run back-end scripts with defined return values that the PMS will use to follow the work-flow, so it should be possible to do that.
<ubotu> New bug: #158468 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] openoffice writer crashes when selecting a graphic in a document imported from Word." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158468
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: sounds interesting, but I'm not really sure, if an automated tool can handle that much really for you..
<blueyed> but somehow it's like foo-edit-patch, which is also already a great help.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've designed/written similar stuff before: rules-based framework & engine. I'm currently developing another one for automating QA testing for Hardy so I can probably kill 2 birds with 1 stone, as the saying goes.
<ubotu> New bug: #158470 in ubuntu "cannot open openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158470
<ubotu> New bug: #158472 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after file upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158472
<ubotu> New bug: #158473 in firefox (main) "firefox freeze " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158473
<ubotu> New bug: #158478 in ubuntu "dvd cd usb not automounting - Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158478
<ubotu> New bug: #158479 in gdebi (main) "GDebi can't handle paths which include spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158479
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: automatic desktop testing?
<ubotu> New bug: #158481 in network-manager (main) "IPv6 causes wireless to disconnect/reconnect often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158481
<blueyed> see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-automated-tests
<IntuitiveNipple> blueyed: I'm focused on all hardware testing, laptop, desktop and server ... been in discussions with Henrik for a while. Lars is doing the desktop-testing and Leann doing kernel QA.
<IntuitiveNipple> The intention being to have a framework that automates as much of the QA as early as possible in the development and build processes, so developers can get on with applying their brains to the difficult problems
<blueyed> This is really awesome! Really great stuff, and I'm looking forward to see it being used/useful.
<ubotu> New bug: #158482 in ubuntu "Wrong Live CD resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158482
<ubotu> New bug: #158483 in evince (main) "evince mishandles duplex printing of multiple copies of PDFs with an odd number of pages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158483
<ubotu> New bug: #158484 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Suspend locks dvb-t output on  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158484
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying to get my head around security-updates. Are you familiar with that process?
<blueyed> IntuitiveNipple: do you mean StableReleaseUpdates in general / the process?
<blueyed> oh, no.
<blueyed> -updates vs. -security, right?
<blueyed> I'm not familar with it. Just created a debdiff/checked where it was needed once and then Kees uploaded it.
<ubotu> New bug: #158486 in ubuntu "Nautilus - ntfs to fat32 file transfer completes successfully, but files are gone after restart." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158486
<IntuitiveNipple> I was just trying to work out when security is involved in my workflow. It looks like only for 'current' or 'backports' but not 'development' (since development will be expected tp apply patches up until it becomes 'release' anyhow)
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm tracking the nuances like, LTS releases only get security updates but others get backports sometimes. current-release (even an LTS) gets -proposed as far as I can tell
<blueyed> yes, for "current" and "supported". "backports" is another thing: there packages from development/later get uploaded to the according -backports repos.
<IntuitiveNipple> I think I'll take a break from it my head is in a spin :)
<blueyed> LTS can also have backports AFAIK. -proposed is staging/testing for -updates. For -security there's no testing/staging.
<IntuitiveNipple> In a week or so when everyone's back from Boston I'll ask for some volunteers to critique the workflow.
<blueyed> I don't that you need to consider this in your workflow, except for versions and upload targets in the changelog.
<IntuitiveNipple> of course, I was creating two tracks when it is actually -proposed to -updates... doh!
<IntuitiveNipple> This is the most important part because it is the bit that impacts other people, if the wrong ppl are subscribed (as I did earlier), or the wrong status set, etc
<ubotu> New bug: #158487 in system-config-printer (main) "A way to delete finished jobs needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158487
<IntuitiveNipple> right, I'm off. Thanks for your help :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-30
<ubotu> New bug: #158489 in pulseaudio (main) "Java crashed when running under padsp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158489
<ubotu> New bug: #158490 in ubuntu "Pentium D Install Shows Single Core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158490
<ubotu> New bug: #158491 in gnome-panel (main) "Icons are the sames in all the workareas when changes this" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158491
<ubotu> New bug: #158493 in tulip (universe) "Tulip Graph Visualizer/libqtsql undefined symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158493
<ubotu> New bug: #158495 in upgrade-system (universe) "cannot calculate upgrade (or similar message)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158495
<ubotu> New bug: #158496 in udev (main) "udevd is out of control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158496
<ubotu> New bug: #158497 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier does not hide after update when less-than-critical updates not applied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158497
<catterly> So, OpenOffice Writer seems to think "finitude" is not an English word. Do I file a bug report or is there a better way to go about fixing this?
<blueyed> catterly: http://dict.leo.org/?search=finitude does not know it, too.
<blueyed> ok, found it here: http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/finitude.html
<catterly> yeah I checked here: http://www.answers.com/finitude
<blueyed> I don't know what check spelling OOo uses (maybe aspell or something?) Filing a bug is probably the best..
<ubotu> New bug: #158504 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel hangs after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158504
<ubotu> New bug: #158502 in evince (main) "evince freezes when using firefox, mozplugger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158502
<ubotu> New bug: #158503 in ubuntu "External monitor doesn't work after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158503
<DShepherd> hi
<DShepherd> i wanna help triaging some bugs.. the bug list is getting way way too big.. plus i have some bugs of my own that I need some attention
<DShepherd> anyone want to mentor me while i hit at them?
<Burgundavia> which kind of bugs are you looking at?
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, well i could start with my own ones..
<DShepherd> let me see if i can get the bug number
<DShepherd> bug 153005
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153005 in gnome-power-manager "Backlight resets to full intensity after few minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153005
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, i am not sure, but there might be duplicates of that bug too
 * DShepherd pokes Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> DShepherd: hmm, have you contacted upstream?
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, no, how do i do that?
<Burgundavia> upstream is gnome-power-manager
<Burgundavia> the developer for that is Richard Hughes
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, oh ok.
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, how did you find that out?
<Burgundavia> from my brain
<DShepherd> hehe
<Burgundavia> the best way to learn these thing is to ask people
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, how can i get intouch with him then?
<DShepherd> mail? irc? jabber?
<Burgundavia> yep, one of those ways
<Burgundavia> the next thing you need to figure out si where to contact people
<Burgundavia> upstream version control is a good way
<Burgundavia> as is askign people
<Burgundavia> in this case, you need #gnome-hackers on gimpnet
<DShepherd> ok
<DShepherd> what's his irc handle?
<Burgundavia> that I am not certain
<ubotu> New bug: #158528 in ubuntu "AccessX : mouse keys forget state on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158528
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, hehe. i feel like I am looking for a pin in a hay stack
<Burgundavia> there is a lot of information that a lot of us simply take for granted
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, well I am in gnome-hackers asking..
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, hope i can get a response soon..
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, in the meantime.. let me jump another bug
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, here's another that needs to come out of the state new, I think :-) bug 157311
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157311 in gpaint "Gpaint effects don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157311
<Burgundavia> have you verified teh bug?
<Burgundavia> right, that should be set to Confirmed and forwarded upstream
<DShepherd> ok.. come back!!
<DShepherd> anyone else care to be a guide?
<crimsun_> blueyed: essentially, yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #158538 in ubuntu "system slow. system log filled with messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158538
<ubotu> New bug: #158539 in ubuntu "HALD failed to initialize!, Gusty " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158539
<ubotu> New bug: #158540 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc displays big red line through row when column is hidden" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158540
<ubotu> New bug: #158542 in ubuntu "not so random lockups on AMDx64 / clean install 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158542
<ubotu> New bug: #158544 in deskbar-applet (main) "feature request: bring back menu option from 2.19.6.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158544
<ubotu> New bug: #158546 in vips7.10 (universe) "PCTV Studio/Rave no sound out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158546
<ubotu> New bug: #158548 in network-manager (main) "cant create a wireless network with a '-' in the name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158548
<ubotu> New bug: #158549 in ubuntu "Pinnacle PCTV  Studio/Rave no sound out in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158549
<JohnPhys> Does anyone else get a "Page not found" error from launchpad when accessing  https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ ?
<gnomefreak> JohnPhys: yes
<gnomefreak> JohnPhys: ubuntu-qa isnt a person
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=ubuntu-qa&searchfor=teamsonly
<gnomefreak> try one of those
<ubotu> New bug: #158550 in resilience-theme (universe) "Crashes OOo and FireFox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158550
<ubotu> New bug: #158551 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx-legacy wrongly removed after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158551
<JohnPhys> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #158553 in gnome-panel (main) "sound applet crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158553
<ubotu> New bug: #158554 in totem (main) "totem doesnt play videos, just shows colored lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158554
<ubotu> New bug: #158555 in ubuntu "dvd sony dru 810a does not respond" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158555
<ubotu> New bug: #158556 in ubuntu "Wireless overheats if Ubuntu left at login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158556
<ubotu> New bug: #158558 in ubuntu "dvd sony dru 810a does not respond 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158558
<ubotu> New bug: #158559 in ubuntu "don't recognize all fn keys on compal (gusty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158559
<ubotu> New bug: #158560 in ubuntu "partition uuids and grub ids garbled in menu.lst during upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158560
<ubotu> New bug: #158561 in ubuntu "Partition Disks - disk.c:1435 in function _disk_raw_insert_after() failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158561
<ubotu> New bug: #158563 in ubuntu "All changes made lost after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158563
<ubotu> New bug: #158564 in metacity (main) "Clicking mouse does not always give clicked window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158564
<ubotu> New bug: #158565 in avifile (universe) "aviplayer exits on unnecessary assert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158565
<ubotu> New bug: #158566 in ubuntu "After a fresh Install of Ubuntu 7.10 with ether the i386 Desktop CD or the i386 Alternate Install CD to my HP-Laptop DV9225us. (I tried both)  get a black screen on first boot any every boot after. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158566
<ubotu> New bug: #158567 in ubuntu "java applet is not seen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158567
<ubotu> New bug: #158568 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "triple boot system breaks XP "cannot find hal.dll"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158568
<ubotu> New bug: #158569 in gnome-games (main) "Gnometris 2.20.0.1 responds slowly to keystrokes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158569
<ubotu> New bug: #158571 in kdenetwork (main) "krdc full screen not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158571
<ubotu> New bug: #158572 in gnome-applets (main) "Tracker desktop search can't search for exact phrase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158572
<ubotu> New bug: #158573 in xmms-alarm (universe) "Race condition prevents working completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158573
<ubotu> New bug: #158577 in alsa-driver (main) "[Gutsy] ALSA does not produce any sound after resume from s2disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158577
<ubotu> New bug: #158578 in ubuntu "[7.10 Italian] Post-it notes applet stops gnome-sessions-daemon from starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158578
<ubotu> New bug: #158579 in ubuntu "screen blanks, wheel spins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158579
<warp10> Hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #158582 in ifupdown (main) "ifup will fail if IPv6 has been compiled in the kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158582
<ubotu> New bug: #158583 in ubuntu "abortion fail for linux installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158583
<ubotu> New bug: #158586 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu feisty->gusty alternate cdrom update crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158586
<ubotu> New bug: #158592 in ubuntu "Desktop effects could not be enabled on encrypted system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158592
<ubotu> New bug: #158589 in ubuntu "package liblocale-gettext-perl 1.05-1build1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158589
<ubotu> New bug: #158590 in gstreamer (universe) "[Gutsy] Erratic volume control behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158590
<ubotu> New bug: #158591 in totem (main) "allow "send to trash" from the playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158591
<ubotu> New bug: #158587 in ubuntu "All my floppies are read-only on 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158587
<ubotu> New bug: #158594 in dia (main) "limit dia to one instance when opening files form nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158594
<ubotu> New bug: #158597 in openmpi (universe) "libibverbs help-mpi-btl-base.txt misplaced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158597
<ubotu> New bug: #158593 in ubuntu "Java take more cpu and memory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158593
<ubotu> New bug: #158598 in ubuntu "Bittorrent causes internet connection to die" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158598
<ubotu> New bug: #158599 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.8-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158599
<ubotu> New bug: #158600 in firefox (main) "100% cpu usage when editing a text area in phpBB forums" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158600
<ubotu> New bug: #158601 in firefox (main) "Pressing space over a firefox extension doesn't select it immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158601
<ubotu> New bug: #158602 in ubuntu "login sound stutters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158602
<ubotu> New bug: #158603 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver unlock dialog shows desktop content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158603
<ubotu> New bug: #158604 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158604
<ubotu> New bug: #158605 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] juce" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158605
<ubotu> New bug: #158606 in exaile (universe) "exaile playlists doesnt work after moving column headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158606
<ubotu> New bug: #158608 in exaile (universe) "exaile sorting works only in some columns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158608
<ubotu> New bug: #158607 in apbs (universe) "stuck in the old version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158607
<ubotu> New bug: #158609 in openoffice.org (main) ""Export as PDF" crashes openoffice writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158609
<ubotu> New bug: #158628 in kdegraphics (main) "Cannot create folder in Kooka gallery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158628
<ubotu> New bug: #158629 in ubuntu "gutsy openoffice.org 2.3 spell checker does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158629
<ubotu> New bug: #158630 in debconf (main) "debconf's gnome frontend has troubles rendering UTF-8 characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158630
<ubotu> New bug: #158631 in ubuntu "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.14-generic needed but not there nor documented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158631
<ubotu> New bug: #158632 in kdepim (main) "kontact enterprise branch crash more frequently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158632
<ubotu> New bug: #158633 in ubuntu "No "at" sign with Kubuntu 7.10 GB/Internl kbd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158633
<ubotu> New bug: #158634 in hotkeys (universe) "Fn F5 Does not Switch off Wifi in Gutsy - Thinkpad T40 Regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158634
<ubotu> New bug: #158636 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) ""vt: argh, driver_data is NULL"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158636
<ubotu> New bug: #158637 in avr-libc (universe) "crtm324p.o missing from package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158637
<ubotu> New bug: #158639 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes while playing back mp3 files [gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158639
<ubotu> New bug: #158640 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dbdesigner" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158640
<ubotu> New bug: #158641 in ubuntu "Gutsy Brother DCP 115 printer Woes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158641
<ubotu> New bug: #158638 in gnome-terminal (main) "In terminal stiking "t" pastes contents of clipboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158638
<ubotu> New bug: #158643 in language-pack-gnome-pl (main) "typo in gnome context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158643
<ubotu> New bug: #158644 in ubuntu "Keyboard stops working entirely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158644
<ubotu> New bug: #158645 in php-suhosin (universe) "configured POST variable limit exceeded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158645
<ubotu> New bug: #158642 in ubuntu "Laptop bright problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158642
<ubotu> New bug: #158653 in ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade deinstalled ntp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158653
<ubotu> New bug: #158654 in ubuntu "F Spot occasionally 'freezes' entire PC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158654
<ubotu> New bug: #158656 in ubuntu "Toshiba R15-S822 Hard Lockup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158656
<ubotu> New bug: #158658 in vim (main) "[gutsy] scrolling text in gvim takes 99% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158658
<ubotu> New bug: #158659 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu 64 7.10  firefox 2.0.0.8 crashes when hitting the "new mail" or "reply to mail" buttons in MS Outlook Webmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158659
<ubotu> New bug: #158660 in hal (main) "acer TM6292 mic jack doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158660
<ubotu> New bug: #158662 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compizconfig-settings-manager causes hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158662
<ubotu> New bug: #158663 in ubuntu "Resizing windows should snap to desktop panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158663
<pedro_> morning ogra!
<ogra> hey hey
<ubotu> New bug: #158664 in ubuntu "Gutsy keeps setting the time +1h with every reboot " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158664
<ubotu> New bug: #158665 in tracker (main) "tracker does not use PDF metadata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158665
<ubotu> New bug: #158667 in lintian (main) "Please merge lintian (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158667
<ubotu> New bug: #158669 in billard-gl (universe) "Please sync billard-gl 1.75-9.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158669
<ubotu> New bug: #158670 in quodlibet (universe) "Quod Libet uses wrong playback device in Sound Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158670
 * norsetto -> dodo
<ubotu> New bug: #158673 in gcc-4.2 (main) "cannot link against libgfortran2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158673
<ubotu> New bug: #158687 in gnome-network (universe) "No "no encyption" option in Gnome Network Manager for Intel Wirless Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158687
<ubotu> New bug: #149127 in xen-3.0 "Guest root can escape to domain 0 through grub.conf and pygrub" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149127
<ubotu> New bug: #158688 in pyinotify (universe) "Merge with version 0.7.1-1  from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158688
<ubotu> New bug: #158689 in ubuntu "RealPlayer Help link not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158689
<ubotu> New bug: #158691 in rhythmbox (main) "Sectores en negro al repintar la ventana" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158691
<ubotu> New bug: #158693 in ubuntu "upgrade to 7.10 gusty has destabalised os " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158693
<ubotu> New bug: #158694 in gnome-panel (main) "system locks up upon shuting down using GUI " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158694
<ubotu> New bug: #158695 in linux-meta (main) "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card looses wirless extensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158695
<ubotu> New bug: #158698 in hwdb-client (main) "Ubuntu Device Database Collection does not proceed past soundcard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158698
<ubotu> New bug: #158699 in ubuntu "Vmware tools install fails in Ubuntu 7.10, does not respond" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158699
<ubotu> New bug: #158706 in gnunet-gtk (universe) "gnunet-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158706
<ubotu> New bug: #158707 in system-config-printer (main) "canon pixma mp170 not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158707
<ubotu> New bug: #158709 in xorg-server (main) "[gutsy] x picks "i810" on my macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158709
<ubotu> New bug: #158711 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Writer drawing snap has a vertical offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158711
<ubotu> New bug: #158712 in sysstat (universe) "cant deal with change of month" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158712
<ubotu> New bug: #158713 in rapidsvn (universe) "enhancement: double click on txt files should open editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158713
<ubotu> New bug: #158716 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice FontWork display problem when switching shapes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158716
<ubotu> New bug: #158717 in vlc (universe) "vlc blu ray HD support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158717
<ubotu> New bug: #158719 in evince (main) "evince crashes when I try to print a document (to a printer or a file one)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158719
<ubotu> New bug: #158720 in gnome-panel (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158720
<ubotu> New bug: #158721 in ubuntu "fail to load tarantella java applet into system tray while compiz is running." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158721
<ubotu> New bug: #158722 in ubuntu "Computer screen flick when i use mplayer, Zsnes, Vlc and Gameboy Advance in Kubuntu 7.10. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158722
<greg_> Has there been a resolution to the gnome-settings daemon bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #158730 in ubuntu "random freezing and emitting weird sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158730
<ubotu> New bug: #158731 in nautilus (main) "Cannot search .c source files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158731
<ubotu> New bug: #158729 in quilt (main) "man page contains "make" output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158729
<ubotu> New bug: #158733 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_context_get_cancellation()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158733
<ubotu> New bug: #158735 in ltsp (main) "USE_XFS parameter prevents X from starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158735
<ubotu> New bug: #158739 in alsa-driver (main) "On Power G5, two simultaneously running media apps freeze the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158739
<ubotu> New bug: #158737 in gnome-panel (main) "Switcher WIndow-Drag doesn't after changing System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158737
<ubotu> New bug: #158738 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash plugin install fails due to md5sum mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158738
<ubotu> New bug: #158740 in libapache-mod-auth-kerb (universe) "Problem with post-installation script " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158740
<ubotu> New bug: #158742 in evolution (main) "Evolution message rules don't work on incoming emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158742
<ubotu> New bug: #158745 in meta-kde (main) "after upgrade to gutsy most entries in kmenu begin "entries in kmenu"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158745
<ubotu> New bug: #158747 in cfv (universe) "cfv returns Deprecation Warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158747
<ubotu> New bug: #158748 in ps3pf-utils (main) "ps3-kboot postinst fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158748
<ubotu> New bug: #158749 in openoffice.org (main) "in writer: table popup menu has some bugs in button highlighting and moving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158749
<ubotu> New bug: #158750 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] RTSynth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158750
<ubotu> New bug: #158751 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org Document Converter dialog box display problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158751
<ubotu> New bug: #158753 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] clavier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158753
<ubotu> New bug: #158754 in vegastrike-data (universe) "Ships spawn directly in front of the player in vegastrike" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158754
<ubotu> New bug: #158755 in ubuntu "After Gnome Logout, Can't Log Back in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158755
<ubotu> New bug: #151017 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151017
<ubotu> New bug: #158757 in kdegraphics (main) "Kpdf: print multiple pages per sheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158757
<ubotu> New bug: #158758 in ubuntu "Very Low sound on a Toshiba Satellite A100-583 Multi Media Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158758
<ubotu> New bug: #158759 in ubuntu-meta (main) "tty console has colours too dark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158759
<ubotu> New bug: #158760 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany does not load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158760
<ubotu> New bug: #158761 in ubuntu "[gutsy] x sometimes crashes on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158761
<ubotu> New bug: #158762 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Bootsplash is flattened on panoramic screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158762
<ubotu> New bug: #158765 in ubuntu "Gutsy comments out all entries in sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158765
<ubotu> New bug: #158766 in ubuntu-meta (main) "tty console resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158766
<ubotu> New bug: #158767 in ubuntu "Packaging request: gtk-g-rays2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158767
<ubotu> New bug: #158770 in ubuntu "kvpnc missing authentication method" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158770
<ubotu> New bug: #158771 in ubuntu "Gutsy Usability of the NetworkSettings dialog " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158771
<ubotu> New bug: #158772 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf doesn't show pdf on samba shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158772
<ubotu> New bug: #158776 in kdegraphics (main) "openoffice euro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158776
<ubotu> New bug: #158775 in ubuntu "2.6.22-14 stock kernel hangs at boot time.  But 2.6.20-15 doesn't!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158775
<ubotu> New bug: #158777 in ubuntu "VTs running getty don't respawn after logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158777
<ubotu> New bug: #158782 in gpsbabel (universe) "Gutsy-backport request: gpsbabel 1.3.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158782
<sharkp> Hi
<sharkp> maybe I've found a bug
<sharkp> I've a laptop with two sata hd
<ubotu> New bug: #158784 in cowbell (universe) "Typo in the translation makes cowbell writing wrong titles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158784
<sharkp> but there is a problem, I can't see the two hd
<sharkp> I think there's a problem between sata controller and kernel
<Pici> sharkp: Have you looked for any other bugs for your sata controller?
<isforinsects_> Is there a reason for an intermittant error in apt-getting speex-docs that I am not aware of?
<ubotu> New bug: #148563 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148563
<ubotu> New bug: #158786 in totem (main) "Persistent volume slider through desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158786
<ubotu> New bug: #148998 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148998
<ubotu> New bug: #149158 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_notify()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149158
<ubotu> New bug: #158769 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158769
<isforinsects_> Is there a reason for an intermittent error in apt-getting speex-docs that I am not aware of?  I got a strange error at the end of a list of package installs.  I removed speex-doc and reinstalled it and I got it again.  A third time I did not.  Worth researching?
<ubotu> New bug: #158799 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc -O2 generates wrong code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158799
<knoeki> I think I have found a bug
<knoeki> and no-one seems to know what is causing it...
<knoeki> 2 ( big ) lines copy/pasted with the description of the bug:
<ubotu> New bug: #158802 in kdebase (main) "icons stay under the kicker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158802
<ubotu> New bug: #158803 in network-manager-applet (main) "NetworkManager causes kernel NULL dereference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158803
<knoeki> <knoeki> okay, tricky one here. I googled and RTFM. Right, so I recently acquired a laptop (( 2GHz P4, 512MB RAM, NVidia GeForce 4 Go )), and installed the CD of Kubuntu 7.04 I had laying around. But, since 7.10 came out, and I prefer Gnome over KDE, I burned Ubuntu 7.10. Now, it installs fine, then reboots, after which I log in. This is when I get asked for updates and restricted drivers (( which worked fine on 7.04 )). Now, after
<ubotu> New bug: #158804 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Calc Charts: 32767 Row Limit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158804
<knoeki> this I reboot.
<knoeki> <knoeki>  the splash-screen shows up, but as soon as it's done, I just get a blank screen, backlight dims too. I then have to switch into a VT, log in, delete a temp file for xorg, then start xorg again, dropping me into the Gui. but, after this, I can not access any VT, nor can I hybernate, shutdown, or whatever (( which I could in 7.04 ))
<knoeki> I know this isn't for help. but since this is the bugs channel, this seemed the best place to state it.
<ubotu> New bug: #158805 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "unable to disable IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158805
<ubotu> New bug: #158808 in tracker (main) "tracker recognises fortran .mod files as music .mod files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158808
<ubotu> New bug: #158809 in ubuntu "ubuntu messed up my computer" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158809
<ubotu> New bug: #158810 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Evolution folder tree is not always redrawn when using fglrx and Xgl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158810
<ubotu> New bug: #158814 in evince (main) "Selected parts of a document in Evince show weird chars, whereas not-selected do not." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158814
<ubotu> New bug: #158807 in ubuntu "ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158807
<ubotu> New bug: #158816 in autofs (main) "auto.smb acts weird when smbfs is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158816
<ubotu> New bug: #158828 in ubuntu "Too bootsplash resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158828
<ubotu> New bug: #158817 in evolution (main) "Exchange refreshing folder error" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158817
<ubotu> New bug: #158825 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "virtualbox freeze with rt kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158825
<ubotu> New bug: #158826 in ubuntu "international Clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158826
<ubotu> New bug: #158827 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] DownloadHelper (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158827
<ubotu> New bug: #158818 in amarok (main) "Amarok smart playlist using "Label" criteria badly broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158818
<ubotu> New bug: #158821 in ubuntu "Boot hangs up on process (si3054 cannot initialize EXTMID=0000) in clean install of gutsy on toshiba laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158821
<ubotu> New bug: #158829 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] DownThemAll (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158829
<ubotu> New bug: #158830 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Duplicate Tab (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158830
<ubotu> New bug: #158832 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kubuntu/Ubuntu Gutsy LiveCD crash while booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158832
<ubotu> New bug: #158833 in ubuntu "Bluetooth manager in Gnome can't connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158833
<ubotu> New bug: #158835 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Foxmarks (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158835
<ubotu> New bug: #158837 in ubuntu "CUPS printing on HP Color Laser Jet 4500 not printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158837
<ubotu> New bug: #158839 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Linky (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158839
<ubotu> New bug: #158840 in totem (main) "Totem starts maximized and without window borders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158840
<ubotu> New bug: #158842 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Nuke Anything Enhanced (Firefox extension)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158842
<ubotu> New bug: #154428 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154428
<ubotu> New bug: #158768 in gnome-panel (main) "werthyj" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158768
<ubotu> New bug: #158844 in ubuntu "uploaded version 7.10. now I get a blue screen after I put in my name and password and nothingelse happens." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158844
<ubotu> New bug: #158845 in empathy (universe) "Personal information (avatar and alias) cannot be set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158845
<ubotu> New bug: #158849 in util-linux (main) "64-bit hwclock does not work on a HP Pavilion dv6258se unless noapic parameter is given or 32-bit hwclock is used instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158849
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #158850 in ubuntu "fsck hangs at a random percentage on a hp pavilion dv6258se unless noapic is given" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158850
<ubotu> New bug: #158851 in amsn (universe) "amsn crash when changing skin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158851
<ubotu> New bug: #158854 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dbp - David's Batch Processor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158854
<ubotu> New bug: #158855 in compiz (main) "[compiz] Strg+Esc Shortkey doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158855
<ubotu> New bug: #158856 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "kubuntu : gnome librairies maybe not needed anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158856
<ubotu> New bug: #158857 in network-manager (main) "Wish: should support PPP dial-on-demand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158857
<ubotu> New bug: #158858 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "Booting with the virtualbox kernel module disturbs the wireless lan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158858
<ubotu> New bug: #158859 in nagios-plugins (universe) "Merge nagios-plugins 1.4.8-2.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158859
<ubotu> New bug: #158861 in nfs-utils (main) "lockd silently dies (goes defunct)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158861
<ubotu> New bug: #158862 in ubuntu "gtk-gnutella freeze gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158862
<ubotu> New bug: #158863 in ubuntu "Update Manager when upgrading to 7.10 ends with "error during update"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158863
<ubotu> New bug: #158864 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "kubuntu gutsy : network-manager-vpnc crashes network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158864
<ubotu> New bug: #158865 in evince (main) "evince forms, all checkboxes get checked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158865
<ubotu> New bug: #158868 in rhythmbox (main) "unconfigured Last.fm pops confusing error on play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158868
<ubotu> New bug: #158869 in ubuntu "Genius KB29E USB keyboard multimedia keys not supported." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158869
<ubotu> New bug: #158866 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox textfield and buttons dont look good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158866
<ubotu> New bug: #158867 in ubuntu "Too few packages in repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158867
<ubotu> New bug: #158870 in rhythmbox (main) "Pause doesn't release sound interface for use by other apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158870
<ubotu> New bug: #158871 in rhythmbox (main) "import errors for pdf and m3u files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158871
<ubotu> New bug: #158872 in ubuntu "do-release-upgrade crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158872
<ubotu> New bug: #158873 in ubuntu "Update Package Manager error:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158873
<ubotu> New bug: #158874 in ubuntu "Mouse pointer shadow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158874
<ubotu> New bug: #158875 in ubuntu "Refusing to initialize GTK+." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158875
<ubotu> New bug: #158877 in compiz (main) "Compiz application switcher isn't centered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158877
<ubotu> New bug: #158878 in openoffice.org (main) "need major improvement in copy paste for ooo calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158878
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-31
<ubotu> New bug: #158881 in ubuntu "scale window picker does not focus selected window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158881
<ubotu> New bug: #158880 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot can't send mail using Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158880
<ubotu> New bug: #158882 in firefox (main) "menubar turns white when moused-over" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158882
<ubotu> New bug: #158884 in ubuntu "dvd burner problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158884
<ubotu> New bug: #158887 in firefox (main) "Block with multiple windows open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158887
<ubotu> New bug: #158889 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin doesn't like interruptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158889
<ubotu> New bug: #158891 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish won't open Firefox as external viewer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158891
<ubotu> New bug: #145325 in linuxtv-dvb "Bug in dvb-usb kernel module with Hanftek UMT-010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145325
<ubotu> New bug: #158892 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Save dialogues crash when choosing shortcut "recently used"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158892
<ubotu> New bug: #158893 in tomboy (main) "cannot choose port with ssh plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158893
<ubotu> New bug: #158894 in gnome-games (main) "there are supposed to be 3 bombs next to a number3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158894
<ubotu> New bug: #158896 in totem (main) "Totem crash when playing avi file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158896
<ubotu> New bug: #158897 in update-manager (main) ""Error during update" (Feisty to Gutsy) "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158897
<ubotu> New bug: #158898 in synaptic (main) "error in synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158898
<ubotu> New bug: #158901 in scrollkeeper (main) "Errors from scrollkeeper during updates from gutsy-{security,updates}" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158901
<ubotu> New bug: #158902 in dolphin "Dolphin does not show correctly the non-ASCII characters through ssh in Gutsy (with UTF8 locale)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158902
<ubotu> New bug: #157791 in totem (main) "Totem & thumbnails not working in Turkish Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157791
<ubotu> New bug: #158904 in gnome-panel (main) "Computer fails to start after Hibernatation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158904
<ubotu> New bug: #158905 in gnome-panel (main) "Computer fails to start after Hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158905
<ubotu> New bug: #158906 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox - Ctrl+E hotkey don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158906
<ubotu> New bug: #158909 in smartmontools (main) "smartmontools recommends mailx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158909
<ubotu> New bug: #158913 in ubuntu "Faster booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158913
<ubotu> New bug: #158914 in k9copy (universe) "gutsy k9copy sym link  /usr/lib/libGL.so missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158914
<ubotu> New bug: #158915 in ubuntu "Poor video playback performance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158915
<ubotu> New bug: #158918 in mdadm (main) "Installing mdadm package breaks bootup." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158918
<ubotu> New bug: #158911 in ubuntu "there is no application border" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158911
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #158925 in ubuntu "DST Time zone wrong in Winnipeg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158925
<ubotu> New bug: #158927 in ubuntu "Power manager puts monitor into sleep only once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158927
<Burgundavia> DShepherd: I am about to go to bed, it is 1am here
<DShepherd> oh. sorry
<Burgundavia> no wories
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, was showing you this. http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=483134
<DShepherd> in comparsion to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/153005
<ubotu> Gnome bug 483134 in gnome-power-manager "Brightness *increases* on idle on AC with idle_dim_ac disabled" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153005 in gnome-power-manager "Backlight resets to full intensity after few minutes" [Undecided,New]
<Burgundavia> I have no brain for that
<Burgundavia> email me
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, aight then
<DShepherd> lata man
<DShepherd> Burgundavia, sure no prob
<ubotu> New bug: #158930 in ubuntu "Gutsy visual effects does not work with two screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158930
<ubotu> New bug: #158931 in ubuntu "scim hotkeys doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158931
<ubotu> New bug: #158932 in acpi (main) "Suspend/Resume broken for TravelMate 292LCi on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158932
<ubotu> New bug: #158933 in conky (universe) "Conky is leaking memory at a very fast rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158933
<ubotu> New bug: #158221 in ubuntu "CRASHES ALL THE TIME!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158221
<ubotu> New bug: #158467 in debian-installer (main) "altemsah" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158467
<ubotu> New bug: #157600 in ubuntu "Erratic sound availability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157600
<ubotu> New bug: #158935 in gnome-terminal (main) "'Show Menubar" choice isn't remembered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158935
<ubotu> New bug: #158936 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager infinite SIGSEGV on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158936
<ubotu> New bug: #158937 in ubuntu "Failed to fetch cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158937
<ubotu> New bug: #158939 in mplayer (multiverse) "Missing option Open with/in the same window." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158939
<ubotu> New bug: #158940 in firestarter (universe) "Help menu items only work when Firefox is already running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158940
<ubotu> New bug: #158941 in rhythmbox (main) "can't browse jamendo collection from rhythmbox plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158941
<ubotu> New bug: #158943 in ubuntu "gusty - error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158943
<ubotu> New bug: #158945 in ubuntu "onboard video via incorrect (unichrome pro igp - pm800 and I guess that also similar)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158945
<ubotu> New bug: #158946 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox music player stopped playing mp3 that's on smb client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158946
<ubotu> New bug: #158944 in ubuntu "Upgrade tool (7.04 to 7.10) sets login keyboard layout to QWERTY US" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158944
<ubotu> New bug: #158949 in gnome-panel (main) "Windows and panel objects are not moved the same way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158949
<ubotu> New bug: #158950 in ubuntu "My site inaccessible on multiple computers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158950
<ubotu> New bug: #158952 in debian-installer (main) "Initial user account created on install of Gutsy server is not added to admin group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158952
<ubotu> New bug: #158953 in language-pack-cs (main) "tracker shows number of files found but no filelist displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158953
<ubotu> New bug: #158956 in compiz (main) "switcher+fade not working quite right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158956
<ubotu> New bug: #158957 in ubuntu "no drive detect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158957
<ubotu> New bug: #158958 in firefox (main) "After upgrade to Firefox 2.0.0.8.  Form TEXT Boxes crash/close (no errors)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158958
<ubotu> New bug: #158959 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy] Buddies are not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158959
<ubotu> New bug: #158963 in evolution (main) "Error sending username to pop3 server with pop3 account enabled for automatic mail checking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158963
<ubotu> New bug: #158964 in ubuntu "SATA HDD existing windows/linux partiton not recognised by installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158964
<ubotu> New bug: #158965 in wireshark (universe) "No manpage for accompanying dumpcap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158965
<ubotu> New bug: #158966 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]Openoffice writer freezes when opening a file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158966
<ubotu> New bug: #158961 in ubuntu "Hours are wrong in Evolution for Google Calendar events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158961
<ubotu> New bug: #158968 in linux-meta (main) "can not compile kernel from sources - have an error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158968
<ubotu> New bug: #158969 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package maven for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158969
<ubotu> New bug: #158971 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org writer crash when inserting an image (ubuntu gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158971
<ubotu> New bug: #158973 in nautilus (main) "nautilus does not mount sshfs volume when set in /etc/fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158973
<ubotu> New bug: #158974 in update-manager (main) "update-manager (gutsy) fails when package file is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158974
<ubotu> New bug: #158975 in glade-3 (main) "No way to tell what file I'm editing in Glade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158975
<ubotu> New bug: #158976 in casper (main) "Casper doesn't wait for USB hard disks to come up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158976
<ubotu> New bug: #158978 in ubuntu "kmail deleted contents of inbox with dimap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158978
<ubotu> New bug: #158979 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office crashes when 'envelope' selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158979
<ubotu> New bug: #158960 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158960
<ubotu> New bug: #158970 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158970
<ubotu> New bug: #158980 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158980
<ubotu> New bug: #158981 in evolution (main) "can't import into evolution, the "next" button after I find the file I want is greyed out.  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158981
<ubotu> New bug: #158982 in synaptic (main) "upgrade to 7.10 malfunctioned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158982
<ubotu> New bug: #158984 in linuxmint "Gnome-session: Can't log out and some applications don't start...  (dup-of: 49221)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158984
<ubotu> New bug: #158985 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158985
<ubotu> New bug: #158987 in network-manager (main) "Cannot connect to my network after a change from wpa to wep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158987
<ubotu> New bug: #158989 in ltsp (main) "local device not working on some client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158989
<ubotu> New bug: #158990 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "loop module error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158990
<ubotu> New bug: #158991 in gv (universe) "gv squashes output (wrong aspect ratio)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158991
<ubotu> New bug: #158988 in compiz (main) "edge flipping of workspaces should ignore panel area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158988
<ubotu> New bug: #158967 in ubuntu "vino-server running by default - security nightmare waiting to happen?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158967
<ubotu> New bug: #158993 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel oops with ext3 causes system freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158993
<ubotu> New bug: #158995 in ubuntu "Trash shows emty, but it is not empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158995
<ubotu> New bug: #158997 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashes on load with bad history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158997
<ubotu> New bug: #158999 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy doesn' t run on MiTAC laptops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158999
<ubotu> New bug: #159001 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "FireFox Gran Paradiso doesn't display italic words" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159001
<ubotu> New bug: #159002 in firebird1.5 (universe) "firebird1.5 super won't start after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159002
<ubotu> New bug: #159004 in ubuntu "Can't share a NTFS partition through NFS on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159004
<ubotu> New bug: #159005 in ubuntu "xgl and multiscreen displays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159005
<ubotu> New bug: #159006 in casper (main) "Where is my cow? (not able to specify showmounts)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159006
<ubotu> New bug: #159007 in ubuntu "Screen and Graphics lose resolution configuration after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159007
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #159008 in kdeaccessibility (main) "Mouse gesture presets are lost after upgrade to 3.9.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159008
<ubotu> New bug: #159009 in gnome-session (main) "Logout window on the logout screen is not align exactly vertically in the center of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159009
<ubotu> New bug: #159010 in ubuntu "gnome bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159010
<Pici> Hm. I dont think the candy machine here sells Gnome Bars, but if they did...
<Pici> er, sorry, I'm a mood.
<ubotu> New bug: #159015 in ubuntu "Gutsy release overall quality and regressions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159015
<ubotu> New bug: #159012 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06.1 hangs during startup/boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159012
<ubotu> New bug: #159013 in postgrey (universe) "libdb4.4 upgrade needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159013
<ubotu> New bug: #158920 in cupsys "printer parallel port " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158920
<ubotu> New bug: #159011 in gmpc (universe) "Filesystem browser incorrectly assumes filenames are ISO 8859-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159011
<ubotu> New bug: #159018 in synaptic (main) "libaudacious5_1.3.2-4_i386.deb: 正试图覆盖“/usr/lib/libaudacious.so.5.0.0”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159018
<ubotu> New bug: #159019 in ubuntu "eth0 unstable after update from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159019
<ubotu> New bug: #159020 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin fails login to Jabber server unless password is saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159020
<ubotu> New bug: #159016 in ubuntu "Unable to change Name for .desktop files using X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159016
<ubotu> New bug: #159017 in pidgin (main) "pidgin  no filetransfer via jabber" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159017
<ubotu> New bug: #159022 in ubuntu "mumble is missing in the repos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159022
<ubotu> New bug: #159023 in kaffeine (main) "Cannot install libxine-extracodecs libquicktime0 and kaffeine crashes when trying to play Xvid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159023
<ubotu> New bug: #159024 in ubuntu "[gutsy] [alsa/dmix] DMIX not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159024
<ubotu> New bug: #159026 in acpi-support (main) "Lenovo Thinkpad x41 rotate events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159026
<ubotu> New bug: #159031 in ubuntu "computer freezes when sshfs blocks waiting for connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159031
<ubotu> New bug: #159032 in evince (main) "form support does not work with forms created by pdflatex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159032
<ubotu> New bug: #159029 in gst0.10-python (main) "gst-python erroneously calls atexit(), causing segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159029
<ubotu> New bug: #159030 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in _X11TransWritev()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159030
<ubotu> New bug: #159034 in ghostscript (main) "gs crashed with SIGSEGV in gs_interpret()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159034
<dholbach> did anybody see thekorn?
<ubotu> New bug: #159033 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_strlcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159033
<ubotu> New bug: #159041 in gnome-games (main) "Crash Nibbles" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159041
<ubotu> New bug: #158394 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu 7.10] Usb drives not mounting, cd drive not working, internet not connecting after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158394
<ubotu> New bug: #159037 in evolution (main) "Heavy disk activity when resizing columns" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159037
<ubotu> New bug: #159045 in ubuntu "No audio on toshiba satellite pro u300" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159045
<ubotu> New bug: #159038 in ubuntu "usb camera canon powershot pro1 can't mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159038
<ubotu> New bug: #159040 in evolution (main) "Hiding inline attachment causes scrolling to the top of the message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159040
<ubotu> New bug: #159042 in ubuntu "Nautilus is very slow in list mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159042
<ubotu> New bug: #159043 in ubuntu "display never turns off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159043
<ubotu> New bug: #159035 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159035
<ubotu> New bug: #159047 in firefox (main) "Firefox closure crash video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159047
<ubotu> New bug: #159048 in gparted (main) "GParted crash on rescan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159048
<ubotu> New bug: #159049 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hangs during boot process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159049
<ubotu> New bug: #159050 in ubuntu "OpenOffice Writer Export PDF doesn't support long hyphens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159050
<ubotu> New bug: #159051 in ubuntu "No audio for Toshiba A75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159051
<ubotu> New bug: #159053 in console-setup (main) "Special characters (accented vowels, n tilde, etc.) appear in "highlighted" colors in tty consoles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159053
<ubotu> New bug: #159054 in ubuntu "Appearance Settings Issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159054
<ubotu> New bug: #159061 in totem (main) "Player quits/hangs after first track of audio cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159061
<ubotu> New bug: #157128 in zabbix (universe) "zabbix frontend still has a debug line enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157128
<ubotu> New bug: #159062 in xfwm4 (main) "xfce4-xkb-plugin doesn't update the keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159062
<ubotu> New bug: #159063 in gnome-games (main) "gnometris unespectedly dies when using sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159063
<ubotu> New bug: #159064 in network-manager (main) "network-manager isn't able to configure my ipw3945 wireless interface correcty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159064
<ubotu> New bug: #159065 in evolution (main) "Alarm does not work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159065
<ubotu> New bug: #159068 in evolution (main) "Subscribed Folder in IMAP not remembered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159068
<ubotu> New bug: #159069 in firefox (main) "in ubuntu 7.10 when i open the 3th window firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159069
<ubotu> New bug: #157347 in pidgin (main) "NULL pointer dereference in parsing invalid HTML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157347
<ubotu> New bug: #159071 in claws-mail (universe) "Please sync claws-mail 3.0.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159071
<ubotu> New bug: #159083 in pidgin (main) "pidgin, awd crashed on gusty " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159083
<ubotu> New bug: #159086 in libwnck (main) "libwnck stops updating window information after xrandr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159086
<ubotu> New bug: #159087 in ubuntu "VPN not available in Network Manager when manual settings used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159087
<ubotu> New bug: #159088 in kdeutils (main) "Not translated when installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159088
<ubotu> New bug: #159090 in openoffice.org (main) "Keyboard bug in Gutsy on Lenovo 3000C100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159090
<ubotu> New bug: #159084 in gnome-panel (main) "Corrupt Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159084
<ubotu> New bug: #159091 in ubuntu "Actualization to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159091
<ubotu> New bug: #159095 in openoffice.org (main) "SUM error (incorrect sum)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159095
<ubotu> New bug: #159096 in openoffice.org (main) "language specific files in -common (should be in -l10n)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159096
<ubotu> New bug: #159097 in hal (main) "Sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159097
<ubotu> New bug: #159094 in cupsys (main) "brother printer does not work after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159094
<ubotu> New bug: #159104 in proftpd (universe) "/etc/init.d/proftpd greps for wrong item in inetd.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159104
<ubotu> New bug: #159100 in hibernate (universe) "Remove from archive / Conflict with "acpi-support"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159100
<ubotu> New bug: #159101 in hal (main) "there is no sound at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159101
<ubotu> New bug: #159102 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk in Gutsy: binary and source packages don't match" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159102
<ubotu> New bug: #159106 in network-manager (main) "network-manager not able to set default route if netmask is 255.255.255.255" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159106
<ubotu> New bug: #159107 in kdebase (main) "Remote XDMCP browser crashes back to login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159107
<ubotu> New bug: #154268 in griffith "Adding a New record dose not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154268
<ubotu> New bug: #159110 in ubuntu "kde4 cannot start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159110
<ubotu> New bug: #159114 in knetworkmanager (main) "dhclient overrides nameservers in resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159114
<ubotu> New bug: #159115 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-typing-monitor should count periods suspended/hiberated as breaks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159115
<ubotu> New bug: #159117 in nautilus (main) "nautilus dosent minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159117
<ubotu> New bug: #159119 in gnome-panel (main) "Wireless Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159119
<ubotu> New bug: #159121 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace Switcher will not switch workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159121
<ubotu> New bug: #159120 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159120
<ubotu> New bug: #159122 in openssl (main) "libssl-dev uninstallable in feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159122
<ubotu> New bug: #159123 in ubuntu "eth0 missing in (/etc/network/) interfaces file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159123
<ubotu> New bug: #159126 in ubuntu "Xubuntu is missing a power preferences setup tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159126
<ubotu> New bug: #159112 in axel (universe) "axel crashes whith long urls" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159112
<ubotu> New bug: #159127 in kdepim (main) "kalarm in gutsy crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159127
<ubotu> New bug: #159128 in gnome-commander (universe) "gnome-commander  crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159128
<ubotu> New bug: #158324 in firefox (main) "HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158324
<ubotu> New bug: #159130 in totem (main) "Installed a codec when asked, but still got no video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159130
<ubotu> New bug: #159134 in firefox (main) "bonobo crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159134
<ubotu> New bug: #159135 in boinc (universe) "boinc unable to connect to World Community Grid because of missing ca-bundle.crt file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159135
<ubotu> New bug: #159136 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "bonobo crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159136
<ubotu> New bug: #159133 in openoffice.org (main) "excessive Recommends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159133
<ubotu> New bug: #159138 in ifupdown (main) "Wireless does not start on boot - udev/early start of ifup problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159138
<ubotu> New bug: #159141 in epiphany (universe) "Epiphany is reporting "double free or corruption (fasttop)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159141
<ubotu> New bug: #159142 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes on init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159142
<ubotu> New bug: #159144 in ubuntu "wine and compiz.real 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159144
<ubotu> New bug: #159145 in ubuntu "Looses control over mouse, moving and clicking by it self" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159145
<ubotu> New bug: #159148 in thunderbird (main) "two screens, menu pops up on the wrong one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159148
<ubotu> New bug: #159149 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird  2.0.x Cannot send to lists elaborated with 1.5 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159149
<ubotu> New bug: #159152 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sparc64 Gutsy Kernel not recognizing ide=nodma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159152
<ubotu> New bug: #159153 in evolution (main) "Evolution slow to display window for composing new message/reply." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159153
<ubotu> New bug: #159154 in ubuntu "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller in Toshiba  a135" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159154
<Nafallo> bug 125957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125957 in gajim "[gutsy] gajim: missing dependency to python-gnomecanvas" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125957
<ubotu> New bug: #159157 in compiz (main) "viewport switcher should not "roll over" after reaching the last VP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159157
<ubotu> New bug: #159158 in kdepim (main) "korganizer gets confused with timezones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159158
<ubotu> New bug: #159159 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade fails -- 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159159
<ubotu> New bug: #159160 in compiz (main) "make compiz close last when shutting down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159160
<ubotu> New bug: #159162 in compiz (main) ""rectangle" resize should follow the theme colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159162
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-01
<ubotu> New bug: #159163 in synaptic (main) "Cannot do updates with synaptic, updatemanager or apt-get" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159163
<ubotu> New bug: #159164 in ubuntu "tc / netem refuses to set delay on an interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159164
<ubotu> New bug: #159166 in update-manager (main) "Distribution upgrade is offered on the latest release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159166
<ubotu> New bug: #159167 in ubuntu "Inappropriate ioctl for QSI DVD+/-RW SDW-082" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159167
<ubotu> New bug: #159170 in hwdb-client (main) "ubuntu device database collection tool crashes after audio test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159170
<ubotu> New bug: #159171 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not play mms stream unless started with a terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159171
<ubotu> New bug: #159173 in nautilus (main) "nautilus stalls trying to open a folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159173
<ubotu> New bug: #159174 in yelp (main) "computer does not goto sleep properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159174
<ubotu> New bug: #159175 in amule (universe) "amule crashes on update nodes.dat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159175
<ubotu> New bug: #159168 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc_consolidate()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159168
<ubotu> New bug: #159176 in klibido (universe) "Hard Sync Request - KLibido (0.2.5-5) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159176
<ubotu> New bug: #159178 in banshee (universe) "Banshee does not read ID3v2 UTF-8 encoded tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159178
<ubotu> New bug: #159179 in grub (main) "PS/2 keyboard not recognized in Grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159179
<tekteen> the install cds do not work in qemu on 7.10
<ubotu> New bug: #159182 in ubuntu "sound volume too low from onboard c-media on Asus M2N-E SLI m/b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159182
<ubotu> New bug: #159183 in amarok (main) "File formats for media device bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159183
<ubotu> New bug: #159185 in hotkey-setup (main) "IBM R52 Laptop, LCD/CRT toggle doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159185
<ubotu> New bug: #159188 in firefox (main) "weird display when changing page in a forum website using mozilla firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159188
<ubotu> New bug: #159189 in usbutils (main) "lsusb : Fix or remove -t option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159189
<ubotu> New bug: #159190 in ubuntu "hardy cannot mount internal drives  from places/computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159190
<ubotu> New bug: #159191 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal unresponsive behavior in maximized or full screen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159191
<ubotu> New bug: #159194 in ubuntu "[gutsy][gnome] screen saver turns on while using a full screen app." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159194
<ubotu> New bug: #159193 in ubuntu "There are no filesystem modules(ex:ext2/ext3/vfat) to cause floopy can't be mounted. (Install in text mode, Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159193
<ubotu> New bug: #159195 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when connecting to pop server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159195
<ubotu> New bug: #159202 in netatalk (universe) "netatalk fails intermittently with disabled interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159202
<ubotu> New bug: #159204 in evolution (main) "mail is disappearing, " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159204
<ubotu> New bug: #159206 in evolution (main) "evovlution crash when going into prefenrense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159206
<ubotu> New bug: #159208 in ubuntu "releases mirror strongly prefers apache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159208
<ubotu> New bug: #159210 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet not screen aware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159210
<ubotu> New bug: #159214 in gnome-panel (main) "Window borders missing when using Gutsy "Visual Effects"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159214
<ubotu> New bug: #159215 in ubuntu "incremental updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159215
<ubotu> New bug: #159216 in network-manager (main) "shutdown hang on Network Manager deactivating device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159216
<ubotu> New bug: #159218 in gnome-terminal (main) "crash pendant montée en version 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159218
<ubotu> New bug: #159219 in ubuntu "unauthenticated official packages when upgrading to gutsy, upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159219
<ubotu> New bug: #159220 in evince (main) "Cannot display PDF embedded Microsoft fonts (Chinese)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159220
<ubotu> New bug: #159222 in evince (main) "use different folders inside .cbr as an index" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159222
<ubotu> New bug: #159224 in evince (main) "allow deleting individual images in .cbr files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159224
<ubotu> New bug: #159226 in aptitude (main) "aptitude segfault when trying to view help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159226
<ubotu> New bug: #159227 in ubuntu "Adding workspaces in Workspace Switcher does not effect Keybord Shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159227
<ubotu> New bug: #159228 in gnucash (universe) "pb scheduled transaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159228
<ubotu> New bug: #159230 in ubuntu "[kubuntu] double clicking on "Printing" in "System Settings" causes segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159230
<ubotu> New bug: #159229 in openoffice.org2 (main) "CJK font metrics different to Microsoft Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159229
<ubotu> New bug: #159231 in compiz (main) "Multi-Desktop managment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159231
<ubotu> New bug: #159233 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Oo Writer spacing incompatible with MS Word" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159233
<ubotu> New bug: #159234 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] network hangs on high load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159234
<ubotu> New bug: #159236 in gnome-mount (main) "If ntfs write support is unavailable, offer to mount read only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159236
<ubotu> New bug: #159238 in gnome-terminal (main) "Garbage in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159238
<ubotu> New bug: #159240 in compiz (main) "Windows don't wobble on resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159240
<joao__> hello there, I'm trying to install php5-interbase on gutsy but it seens there's a brokem req, I saw the bug filled at the launchpad, Is there someone aware of this ? any workaround ?
<joao__> here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-interbase/+bug/110637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110637 in php-interbase "php5-interbase missing in feisty (dup-of: 135695)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135695 in php-interbase "FTBFS: depends on php4-dev, which has been removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #159241 in linux-meta (main) "[Tracking Bug] PCI resource allocation warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159241
<ubotu> New bug: #159244 in evolution (main) "Evolution converts http to webcal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159244
<ubotu> New bug: #159242 in liferea (main) "New upstream release: 1.2.6 && Merge with Debian." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159242
<ubotu> New bug: #159243 in celementtree (universe) "cElementtree built for python2.4 only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159243
<ubotu> New bug: #159245 in multisync (universe) "multisync do not automatic sync." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159245
<ubotu> New bug: #159246 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "dvd-slideshow does not consider changed ffmpeg options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159246
<ubotu> New bug: #159247 in pidgin (main) "when I scrolled my middle button in chat window, it crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159247
<ubotu> New bug: #159225 in banshee (universe) "Banshee cannot rearrange playlist items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159225
<ubotu> New bug: #159248 in ubuntu "Microphone does not work in Gutsy 7.10 64bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159248
<ubotu> New bug: #159249 in youtranslate (universe) "[needs-upgrade] youtranslate 1.1.9 => 1.1.10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159249
<ubotu> New bug: #159250 in k9copy (universe) "Gutsy: K9copy crashes on copy, no known reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159250
<ubotu> New bug: #159251 in ubuntu "Atheros Wifi on laptop compaq nc6000 does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159251
<ubotu> New bug: #159252 in compiz (main) "Want to configure wobbly window edge resistance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159252
<ubotu> New bug: #159255 in ubuntu "Brightness Control doesn't work on Dell Vostro 1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159255
<ubotu> New bug: #159256 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome dumps at startup." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159256
<ubotu> New bug: #159259 in hubackup (universe) "hubackup doesn't restore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159259
<ubotu> New bug: #145216 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-gtk crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145216
<ubotu> New bug: #159260 in cupsys (main) "cups-lpd results in freezing of Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159260
<ubotu> New bug: #159261 in cupsys (main) "[CUPS] IPP Tags Memory Corruption Vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159261
<ubotu> New bug: #159262 in gdm (main) "gdm doesn't call usplash_down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159262
<ubotu> New bug: #159263 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Gnome-screensaver does not stay on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159263
<ubotu> New bug: #159264 in evince (main) "regression: search does not work after reload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159264
<ubotu> New bug: #159265 in memtest86+ (main) "mem test i86 failed to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159265
<ubotu> New bug: #159266 in rhythmbox (main) "Cannot play a radio stream from Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159266
<ubotu> New bug: #159267 in firefox (main) "LibMySpell causes Firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159267
<ubotu> New bug: #159268 in ubuntu "usb mouse after boot refuses to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159268
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #159269 in adept (main) "Installation fails sorta in Kubuntu 7.10 x86-64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159269
<ubotu> New bug: #159271 in python-central (main) "pycentral missing dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159271
<ubotu> New bug: #159274 in bash (main) "package bash 3.2-0ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159274
<ubotu> New bug: #159275 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "ldap-auth-config includes /etc/ldap.conf as a conffile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159275
<ubotu> New bug: #159276 in phpmyadmin (universe) "phpmyadmin package does not work "out of the box"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159276
<ubotu> New bug: #159277 in ubuntu "serviceconfig hangs at 0%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159277
<ubotu> New bug: #159278 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159278
<ubotu> New bug: #159286 in ubuntu "standby does not turn off fan, wakeup fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159286
<ubotu> New bug: #159287 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution Exchange server stops working or crashes frequently, with message lost connection to exchange server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159287
<ubotu> New bug: #159288 in openoffice.org (main) "ui fonts dont respect gnome font settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159288
<ubotu> New bug: #159289 in bootchart (main) "Bootchart only works for generic kernel, not for user's custom kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159289
<ubotu> New bug: #159290 in ubuntu "Baudline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159290
<ubotu> New bug: #159292 in hal (main) "my laptop shortcut won't control the sound " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159292
<ubotu> New bug: #159293 in gnupg2 (main) "Please sync gnupg2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159293
<ubotu> New bug: #159295 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine's tabs are mislabeled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159295
<ubotu> New bug: #159296 in update-manager (main) "update-manager / upgrade 7.4 -> 7.10 fails on xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159296
<ubotu> New bug: #159299 in ubuntu "Out-of-box support for Integrated Syntek Camera on Asus Laptops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159299
<ubotu> New bug: #159301 in pidgin-otr (universe) "Please move pidgin-otr to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159301
<ubotu> New bug: #159303 in libotr (universe) "Please move libotr2 to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159303
<ubotu> New bug: #159305 in evolution (main) "Evolution and gnome calendar applet display duplicate/incorrect events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159305
<ubotu> New bug: #159300 in evince (main) "Search is disabled when reading postscript documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159300
<ubotu> New bug: #159302 in usplash (main) "Splash makes computer take 3x longer to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159302
<ubotu> New bug: #159307 in openh323 (universe) "undefined reference to `PSafeObject::PSafeObject()'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159307
<ubotu> New bug: #159308 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kwest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159308
<ubotu> New bug: #134061 in brasero (universe) "brasero hangs on calculating size when burning audio" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134061
<ubotu> New bug: #157405 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in coreMetadata()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157405
<ubotu> New bug: #159309 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Gutsy (k)ubuntu 7.10 on notebook HP nx6110: lid state incorrect after close-reopen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159309
<ubotu> New bug: #159310 in openoffice.org (main) "loop error in macros" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159310
<ubotu> New bug: #159311 in gnome-panel (main) "Evolution does NOT open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159311
<ubotu> New bug: #159313 in vym (universe) "Please merge vym 1.10.0 from Debian unstable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159313
<ubotu> New bug: #159312 in linux-meta (main) "linux-2.6.22-14-generic kernel hangs during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159312
<ubotu> New bug: #159315 in openoffice.org (main) "Assumes theme background colour is white." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159315
<ubotu> New bug: #159316 in nautilus (main) "tracker crashes usr/bin/trackerd returns 0 for every search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159316
<ubotu> New bug: #159317 in evolution (main) ""Formatting Message..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159317
<ubotu> New bug: #159319 in etoken (universe) "Please sync etoken 0.3.9-7  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159319
<ubotu> New bug: #159318 in njam (universe) "Please merge njam 1.25-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159318
<ubotu> New bug: #159323 in ubuntu ""adjust date and time" shows minutes less than 10 as "5" rather than "05"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159323
<ubotu> New bug: #159324 in fetchyahoo (universe) "The fatchyahoo displays "can't find message..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159324
<ubotu> New bug: #159325 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress doesn't correctly import gradients that include transparency from PowerPoint presentations." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159325
<ubotu> New bug: #159326 in mediawiki (universe) "Mediawiki apt-get install failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159326
<ubotu> New bug: #159327 in xine-ui (universe) "test bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159327
<ubotu> New bug: #159328 in 915resolution (universe) "Please merge 915resolution 0.5.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159328
<ubotu> New bug: #159329 in hplip (main) "[gutsy] hplip-data: update doesn't install: missing final newline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159329
<ubotu> New bug: #159330 in courier (universe) "Merge courier 0.57.0 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159330
<ubotu> New bug: #159332 in ubuntu "Ubuntu provides two different search tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159332
<ubotu> New bug: #159333 in grub (main) "GRUB crash at startup ERROR 15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159333
<ubotu> New bug: #159334 in abakus (universe) "Please use dh_icons instead of dh_iconcache." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159334
<ubotu> New bug: #159335 in ubuntu "de.archive.ubuntu.com reports "error 404"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159335
<ubotu> New bug: #159336 in ubuntu "On battery - dim display slider operates in reverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159336
<ubotu> New bug: #159337 in epiphany-extensions (main) "[hardy] cc-licence-viewer create a box when it's loaded, but doesn't destroy it when gets uploaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159337
<ubotu> New bug: #159338 in xine-ui (main) "Re: Heads-up: small xine-lib transition in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159338
<ubotu> New bug: #159339 in amarok (main) "Asks for preferred database on first use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159339
<ubotu> New bug: #159340 in kqemu (universe) "creation of /dev/kqemu requires manual creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159340
<ubotu> New bug: #159342 in ubuntu "firehol broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159342
<ubotu> New bug: #159345 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "postgresql reinstall after purge does not create cluster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159345
<ubotu> New bug: #159343 in axel (universe) "axel merge from Debian unstable to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159343
<ubotu> New bug: #159344 in gnome-panel (main) "aparece un solo escritorio" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159344
<ubotu> New bug: #159346 in grub (main) "Cannot Install Ubuntu and Edubuntu together" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159346
<ubotu> New bug: #159347 in scorched3d (universe) "New scorched3d version (0.41.1) was released on October 2007, please package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159347
<ubotu> New bug: #159348 in compiz (main) "compiz thinks panel space is free space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159348
<ubotu> New bug: #159349 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-display-properties does not remember rotation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159349
<ubotu> New bug: #159352 in gnome-panel (main) "Screenshot save pops up thousand times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159352
<ubotu> New bug: #159353 in ubuntu ""Send to..." does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159353
<ubotu> New bug: #159354 in kopete (main) "Kopete archives icons inline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159354
<ubotu> New bug: #159356 in linux-meta (main) "System freeze on high memory usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159356
<ubotu> New bug: #159357 in krb5 (main) "Improper format of Kerberos configuration file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159357
<ubotu> New bug: #159358 in acpi-support (main) "Lifebook U810 hotkeys tablet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159358
<ubotu> New bug: #159359 in xdx (universe) "Please sync xdx 2.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159359
<ubotu> New bug: #159360 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OO crashes on attempting to load a new file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159360
<ubotu> New bug: #159361 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gutsy gnome-power-manager shows incorrect time remaining with two batteries conencted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159361
<ubotu> New bug: #159362 in network-manager (main) "Selecting WIRED network does not turn off WIRELESS RADIO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159362
<ubotu> New bug: #159363 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity-frontend-gtk shouldn't depend on metacity window manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159363
<ubotu> New bug: #159364 in sysstat (universe) "Fails to install in 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159364
<ubotu> New bug: #159367 in update-manager (main) "update crashed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159367
<ubotu> New bug: #159368 in ubuntu "network connection stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159368
<ubotu> New bug: #159369 in synaptic (main) "Could not download all repository indexes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159369
<ubotu> New bug: #159371 in sysvinit (main) "Default MOTD for server should point to documentation URL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159371
<ubotu> New bug: #159373 in gnome-panel (main) "Firefox without scroll bar & cannot shut. It isnt in ps -aux a process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159373
<ubotu> New bug: #159374 in alsa-driver (main) "acer TM6292 Alsa sound fails snd_hda_intel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159374
<ubotu> New bug: #159375 in xlog (universe) "Please sync xlog 1.5-1.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159375
<nelcon24> does anyone have any info on the disappearing mouse pointer bug? im looking for a fix or workaround?
<persia> nelcon24: I've not actually encountered that.  Do you have a bug number?
<nelcon24> my mouse pointer disappears sporadically, it still exists but i just cant see it.    im running unbuntu 7   has anyone ever heard of this?
<ubotu> New bug: #159376 in busybox (main) "busybox does not include ping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159376
<ubotu> New bug: #159378 in sane-backends (main) "Scanner Epson Stylus DX4050 not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159378
<ubotu> New bug: #159379 in ubuntu "not able to complete shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159379
<ubotu> New bug: #159381 in firefox (main) "Button does not work..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159381
<ubotu> New bug: #159382 in ubuntu "Compiz fusion should respect window positions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159382
<ubotu> New bug: #159383 in totem (main) "Totem don't play DVD-Video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159383
<ubotu> New bug: #159384 in ubuntu "pressing escape causes print dialog to print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159384
<cavedon> hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #159387 in ubuntu "problem importing pics from HP Photosmart R967" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159387
<ubotu> New bug: #159388 in kdebase (main) "kdm startup script has wrong behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159388
<cavedon> I am doing some bug housekeeping on wengophone bugs
<cavedon> there are a bunch of bugs reported an old unstable version of wengophone
<cavedon> the old version is in dapper, edgy
<cavedon> bugs have been fixed starting from gutsy, but a backport cannot be done for dapper and edgy
<cavedon> what shuould I do with those bugs?
<cavedon> say they should have fixed in new versions (already done) and close them?
<cavedon> or should they stay opened until dapper and edgy are no longer supported?
<ubotu> New bug: #159389 in ghostscript (main) "ghostscript take all memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159389
<joumetal> cavedon fix released sounds like best option. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-246b9a0b2091d7aee70afd2b0579dbbc986eb51b
<cavedon> joumetal: perfect, tnx
<joumetal> nope
<TLE> Hey everybody. I have found en error with a string that is not being show in its translated form, how do I find out if an error like that ubuntu specific or general for gnome ?
<ubotu> New bug: #159395 in filezilla (universe) "fzdefaults.xml.example missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159395
<ubotu> New bug: #159396 in apt-file (universe) "apt-file can't find Contents on /cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159396
<ubotu> New bug: #159397 in hal (main) "HPT366 still linked to HPT374 after blacklist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159397
<ubotu> New bug: #159398 in ubuntu "System randomly freezes / locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159398
<ubotu> New bug: #159400 in gnome-games "Some strings improperly i18n'ed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159400
<ubotu> New bug: #159401 in evolution (main) "Inbox shows no messages - inbox is not empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159401
<ubotu> New bug: #159402 in gnome-applets (main) "Ubuntu uses old Locations.xml file for gweather panel applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159402
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-02
<ubotu> New bug: #159404 in alsa-driver (main) "Intel ICH5 audio: master volume control ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159404
<ubotu> New bug: #159405 in libzip (main) "Please sync libzip 0.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159405
<ubotu> New bug: #159407 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome power management doesn't reload itself after hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159407
<ubotu> New bug: #159408 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter crash and FAIL to start at boot..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159408
<ubotu> New bug: #159409 in compiz (main) "compiz stopped working with KDE ("Error: Another window manager is already running")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159409
<ubotu> New bug: #159411 in ubuntu "Fail Gnome when i strart it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159411
<ubotu> New bug: #159412 in wine (universe) "[Gutsy-AMD64]Wine is installable from apt-get but not from Add/Remove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159412
<ubotu> New bug: #159413 in ubuntu "Intel video 82865G: compiz desktop corrupted after suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159413
<ubotu> New bug: #159414 in totem (main) "skip forwards is different than skip backwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159414
<ubotu> New bug: #159416 in ubuntu "[Gutsy-AMD64] Xine extra plugins is not available but should be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159416
<ubotu> New bug: #159417 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "included driver r8169 poor performance over RTL8101E Fast Ethernet Chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159417
<ubotu> New bug: #159418 in update-manager (main) "update-manager bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159418
<ubotu> New bug: #159419 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159419
<ubotu> New bug: #159420 in wacom-tools (main) "package wacom-kernel-source 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: during distribution upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159420
<ubotu> New bug: #159421 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ATA exception on resume from sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159421
<ubotu> New bug: #159422 in apturl (main) "apturl has no man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159422
<ubotu> New bug: #159423 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes when pasting data into Google Spreadsheets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159423
<ubotu> New bug: #159426 in firefox (main) "flash plugin crashes on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159426
<ubotu> New bug: #159428 in imagemagick (main) "import -border ignores borders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159428
<ubotu> New bug: #159429 in ubuntu "rt61 doesn't work in gutsy (worked in feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159429
<ubotu> New bug: #159431 in cups-pdf (main) "pdf printer get ps file when path is checked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159431
<ubotu> New bug: #159430 in ubuntu "Cannot start new applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159430
<ubotu> New bug: #159432 in python-mode (universe) "python-mode does not autoload on emacs21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159432
<ubotu> New bug: #159434 in fontconfig (main) "Unable to set legacy subpixel rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159434
<ubotu> New bug: #159435 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 7.10 failed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159435
<ubotu> New bug: #159436 in ubuntu "[gutsy] xfce weather applet is not entirely translated into Polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159436
<ubotu> New bug: #159437 in supertuxkart (universe) "Please sync supertuxkart 0.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159437
<ubotu> New bug: #159440 in tracker (main) "Need the ability of filling documents metadata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159440
<ubotu> New bug: #159441 in kid3 (universe) "Merge kid3 0.9-4 from debian unstable " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159441
<ubotu> New bug: #159442 in evolution (main) "evolution: double clicking on message area while finding text in an email crashes evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159442
<ubotu> New bug: #159444 in update-manager (main) "minimal feisty install fails to upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159444
<ubotu> New bug: #159445 in ffmpeg (main) "Update to currrent SVN for Monkey's Audio support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159445
<ubotu> New bug: #159446 in kdevelop (universe) "No Project->Build Configuration menu. [Gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159446
<ubotu> New bug: #159454 in rhythmbox (main) "Using multimedia buttons in Rhythmbox 0.11.2 freezes it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159454
<ubotu> New bug: #159455 in grub (main) "Ubuntu GG,FF install freeze in 94% grub " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159455
<ubotu> New bug: #159456 in epiphany-browser (main) "totem plugin won't play videos in epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159456
<ubotu> New bug: #159458 in update-manager (main) "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159458
<ubotu> New bug: #159460 in ubuntu "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159460
<ubotu> New bug: #159461 in ubuntu "The system does not boot X adding firmware in /lib/firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159461
<ubotu> New bug: #159463 in knowit (universe) "KnowIt docs in the wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159463
<ubotu> New bug: #159464 in network-manager (main) "NM should respect manual changes to /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159464
<ubotu> New bug: #159462 in kdelibs "KDE control module crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159462
<ubotu> New bug: #159466 in gnome-nettool (main) "i have an DELL Latitude D 400 with the broadcom43xxx wireless card. - before and after the newest update (7.10) the wireless card is still not running. - please help me." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159466
<ubotu> New bug: #159468 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "/etc/qt3/qtrc use Plastik style instead of Polyester" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159468
<ubotu> New bug: #159470 in welcome2l (universe) "Please sync welcome2l 3.04-21  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159470
<ubotu> New bug: #159471 in kompose (universe) "Kompose handbook is a mess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159471
<ubotu> New bug: #159472 in ubuntu "/etc/cron.daily/find has wrong ionice parameter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159472
<ubotu> New bug: #159473 in matplotlib (universe) "python-matplotlib cannot be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159473
<ubotu> New bug: #159474 in boinc (universe) "Please sync boinc 5.10.27-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159474
<ubotu> New bug: #159475 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus saturating CPU resources on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159475
<ubotu> New bug: #159476 in xdigger (universe) "Please sync xdigger 1.0.10-10  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159476
<ubotu> New bug: #159477 in gdm (main) "MaxSessions is set to 16 regardless of configured setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159477
<ubotu> New bug: #159478 in xboing (universe) "Please sync xboing 2.4-29  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159478
<ubotu> New bug: #159479 in rhino (universe) "Please sync rhino 1.6.R7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159479
<ubotu> New bug: #159480 in ubuntu "[gutsy ]kontact crashes with SIGSEGV when changing settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159480
<ubotu> New bug: #159484 in ubuntu "network-manager-vpnc don't work if using wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159484
<ubotu> New bug: #159485 in firefox (main) "random pages make firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159485
<ubotu> New bug: #159486 in ubuntu "mplayer shows the same video in different screen modes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159486
<ubotu> New bug: #159488 in pidgin (main) "MSN crashes Pidgin on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159488
<ubotu> New bug: #159489 in firefox (main) "bbc media player bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159489
<ubotu> New bug: #159491 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "Invalid directory selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159491
<ludo__> Hi all
<persia> ludo__: Welcome !
<ubotu> New bug: #159493 in thunderbird (main) "Scrolling in the headers section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159493
<ubotu> New bug: #159494 in ubuntu "smp machine crashes on  network use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159494
<ubotu> New bug: #159495 in kdegraphics (main) "kdvi doesn't want to play with tetex anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159495
<ubotu> New bug: #159496 in alsa-oss (universe) "Please sync alsa-oss 1.0.14-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159496
<ubotu> New bug: #159497 in libpcap (main) "Please sync libpcap 0.7.2-9  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159497
<ubotu> New bug: #159499 in ubuntu "System reboots instead of shutting down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159499
<ubotu> New bug: #159501 in ubuntu "update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159501
<ubotu> New bug: #159502 in libqt4-ruby (universe) "Please sync libqt4-ruby 1.4.9-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159502
<zul> w/in 5
<ubotu> New bug: #159504 in firefox (main) "Firefox in deutscher Sprache installlieren" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159504
<ubotu> New bug: #159507 in gnome-panel (main) "evolution outbox missing after upgrade to 7.10 and cannot send mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159507
<ubotu> New bug: #159508 in xjewel (universe) "Please sync xjewel 1.6-23  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159508
<ubotu> New bug: #159510 in aptitude (main) "please don't auto-remove kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159510
<ubotu> New bug: #159512 in ubuntu "Wifi disconnects when no activity during a couple of minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159512
<ubotu> New bug: #159515 in openoffice.org (main) "OOffice freezes when I try insert a chart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159515
<ubotu> New bug: #159516 in slocate (main) "Causes updatedb to run three times" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159516
<ubotu> New bug: #159518 in gnash (universe) "no display in google analytics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159518
<ubotu> New bug: #159519 in openoffice.org (main) "missing starbasic functions in openoffice-calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159519
<ubotu> New bug: #159520 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OOfice freezing is connected to used theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159520
<ubotu> New bug: #159521 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Port slow to respond on SiI3512 with sata_sil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159521
<ubotu> New bug: #159526 in ltsp (main) "Edubuntu 7.10 install fails on system with 3 NICs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159526
<ubotu> New bug: #159527 in ubuntu "Ubuntu gusty on AP550 with rtl8185 does not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159527
<ubotu> New bug: #159530 in k3b (main) "(Gutsy) K3b can not burn files larger than 4GB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159530
<ubotu> New bug: #159531 in gtk-engines (universe) "progressbar theme error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159531
<ubotu> New bug: #159533 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't "activate" italic if no text is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159533
<ubotu> New bug: #159534 in smartmontools (main) "gutsy upgrade hangs if smartmontools installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159534
<ubotu> New bug: #159536 in fai (universe) "dpkg seg-fault with fai-nfsroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159536
<ubotu> New bug: #159537 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution exchange w/ISA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159537
<ubotu> New bug: #159539 in obexfs (universe) "obex usb devices should be automatically mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159539
<ubotu> New bug: #159540 in ubuntu "New firefox security update 2.0.0.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159540
<ubotu> New bug: #159541 in ubuntu "Live CD Gutsy does not work, Feisty does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159541
<ubotu> New bug: #159543 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel Panic / Oopses / Slow System with 2.6.22 Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159543
<calc> brian you here?
<calc> doh i forgot his nick
<calc> bdmurray: ping
<liw> bdmurray
<bdmurray> calc: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #159544 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin's status bar changes height to fit text, potentially preventing selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159544
<ubotu> New bug: #159545 in ubuntu "I can't see the ubuntu orange progress bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159545
<calc> bdmurray: what do you use to generate the webpages?
<bdmurray> calc: what do you mean by generate?
<calc> bdmurray: oh are they created by hand?
<calc> bdmurray: i thought maybe a python script generated them as well
<bdmurray> calc: the html is generated by hand but the graphs are scripted
<bddebian> Boo
<calc> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #159546 in evolution (main) "Exists doesnt need a parameter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159546
<ubotu> New bug: #159547 in speakup-cvs (universe) "Removal request: Plesae remove speakup-cvs from the Ubuntu hardy archive." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159547
<ubotu> New bug: #159548 in ubuntu "unable to configure synaptics touchpad in ubuntu gusty gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159548
<ubotu> New bug: #159549 in uswsusp (universe) "loss of s2ram in uswsusp is a regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159549
 * calc likes the new graphs, but isn't sure how useful the importance ones are
<calc> bdmurray: what was the use case for importance graphs not factoring in closed bugs?
<bdmurray> calc: it would just require and extra query I think
<bdmurray> or patching of bugnumbers to count the additives
<calc> ok
<calc> hmm i wonder if we could use svg's in the charts and have it expand to whatever is available on screen (isn't sure if it works that way though)
<calc> then i could have really big charts on my 1920x1200 screen at home, heh
<bdmurray> I converted the svgs to pngs due to rendering issues in firefox
<bdmurray> I think the points were problematic
<ubotu> New bug: #159551 in update-manager (main) "update manager's orange asterisk does not scale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159551
<ScottK> bdmurray: I just wanted to mention that there's a open office update sitting in Dapper proposed that's been there for some time.  I just installed it and a problem I was having with calc hanging went away, so I thought I'd give you a bit of encouragement to letting that SRU out of the wilderness.
<bdmurray> ScottK: do you know the bug number?
<calc> bdmurray: oh ok
<bdmurray> calc: I'm sure have a sample of the problem somewhere ;)
<ScottK> Not off hand.  I found the update on LP when I was looking in desparation for a way to get ooo working again.
<calc> wow a dapper sru would be old
<calc> i don't recall doing a SRU so it is likely from doko prior to june
<ScottK> It's been sitting in purgatory for a long time.
<ScottK> Yes, doko did it last year.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Since you are one of the two gatekeepers for Main SRUs, I thought I'd mention it.
 * ScottK needs to get back to $WORK, so I'll see you all later.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Thanks, I'm working on some on SRUs at the moment so will try
<ScottK> Great.
<calc> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ccheney/ooo/openoffice.org.html does that url work for anyone?
<calc> i'm not sure why its not working for me
<calc> doh i know why
 * calc kicks himself
<calc> now it works
<ubotu> New bug: #159553 in gnome-panel (main) ""applications, places, system" not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159553
<ubotu> New bug: #159552 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "[gutsy] econtact conduit puts phone numbers in incorrect field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159552
<ubotu> New bug: #159557 in linux-meta (main) "NFSv3 in Gutsy maps uids wrongly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159557
<ubotu> New bug: #159559 in dictionary-el (universe) "Incorrect variable name (flavor) in startup file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159559
<ubotu> New bug: #159564 in hugin (universe) "hugin 0.7 crashes on new project loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159564
<ubotu> New bug: #159565 in libapache2-mod-geoip (universe) "libapache2-mod-geoip does not load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159565
<ubotu> New bug: #159561 in ubuntu "Attansic L1 network driver not found on alterative install cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159561
<ubotu> New bug: #159562 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice control.setVisible not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159562
<ubotu> New bug: #159563 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL client improperly checks settings files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159563
<ubotu> New bug: #159566 in ubuntu "rt61 edimax pci wifi card intermittent connection problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159566
<calc> /w/win 15
<calc> oops
<ubotu> New bug: #159567 in beryl-core (universe) "The default Beryl volume widget is too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159567
<ubotu> New bug: #159569 in gparted (main) "gparted segfaults trying to fsck ext3 external drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159569
<ubotu> New bug: #159570 in bbdb (main) "bbdb can't be used with supersite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159570
<ubotu> New bug: #159571 in ghostscript (main) "ghostscript errors when zooming in evince/gv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159571
<ubotu> New bug: #159572 in apt-listchanges (main) "Please move python-{glade2,gtk2} to Suggests:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159572
<ubotu> New bug: #159573 in f-spot (main) "any chance to make a video from a slideshow?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159573
<bdmurray> calc: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/1day-open.svg
<bdmurray> If you look at it in Firefox and in eog you will notice some differences
<ubotu> New bug: #159574 in atanks (universe) "[hardy] atanks 2.5 Menu's slow down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159574
<ubotu> New bug: #159576 in ubuntu "blank screen when booting from live cd ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159576
<ubotu> New bug: #159577 in ubuntu "Neither Gutsy nor Feisty Live CD boot on P4P800 based system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159577
<ubotu> New bug: #159578 in pidgin (main) "Yahoo messenger buddys dont have display pictures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159578
<calc> 159578 - won't fix - install telepathy
<ubotu> New bug: #159579 in network-manager-applet (main) ""radio off" not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159579
<calc> bdmurray: bug still appears to affect firefox 3
<ubotu> New bug: #159580 in lynx (main) "lynx web browser kde menu entry does not have an icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159580
<ubotu> New bug: #159582 in ubuntu "can move mouse cursor, but keyboard and mouse input stop, computer continues functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159582
<ubotu> New bug: #159583 in pixelize (universe) "menu entry has no icon" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159583
<ubotu> New bug: #159584 in compiz (main) "no window decorations in nvidia twinview with different sized screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159584
<gnomefreak> is no X in hardy known yet??
<Burgundavia> gnomefreak: known?
<gnomefreak> Burgundavia: known as it is there a bug on it do the X devels know there is no X
<ubotu> New bug: #159588 in ubuntu "sound through both speakers+headphones presario c500" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159588
<ubotu> New bug: #159591 in ubuntu "No USB mounting after upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159591
<ubotu> New bug: #159587 in irssi (main) "binding meta-left meta-right meta-up meta-down does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159587
<ubotu> New bug: #159590 in ubuntu "The "Backup settings/Restore settings" programs do not get placed in the Application menu after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159590
<ubotu> New bug: #159592 in gnome-panel (main) "recycle bin dissapeared from my bottom panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159592
<ubotu> New bug: #159594 in ubuntu "Crash to white screen of death (possibly Firefox?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159594
<ubotu> New bug: #159595 in acpid (main) "-G option doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159595
<ubotu> New bug: #159596 in meta-kde (main) "Problem with menu entries starting with dots." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159596
<ubotu> New bug: #159597 in ubuntu "MULTIFUNCIONAL EPSON stylus CX5900 - ESCANER, NO DETECTADO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159597
<ubotu> New bug: #159602 in compiz (main) "Compiz crash Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159602
<ubotu> New bug: #159599 in ubuntu "XORG chooses wrong video card driver, IBM Thinkpad T20, "Alternate" CD installer version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159599
<ubotu> New bug: #159600 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "kde menu entry for 'Keyring Manager' has no icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159600
<ubotu> New bug: #159601 in coin (universe) "Please sync coin 1.0.4-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159601
<ubotu> New bug: #159603 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Quasar Accounting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159603
<ubotu> New bug: #159604 in ubuntu "KMid will not play .mid music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159604
<ubotu> New bug: #159605 in update-manager (main) "Language error in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159605
<ubotu> New bug: #159607 in brasero (universe) ""Increase compatibility with Windows systems" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159607
<ubotu> New bug: #159609 in vice (multiverse) "Please sync vice 1.19-1  (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159609
<ubotu> New bug: #159608 in gnome-nettool (main) "non  si connetti" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159608
<ubotu> New bug: #159610 in evolution (main) "evolution-adressbook crashes on search request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159610
<ubotu> New bug: #159611 in ubuntu "xubuntu openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159611
<ubotu> New bug: #159612 in dash (main) "dash merge from Debian unstable to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159612
<ubotu> New bug: #159613 in kaffe (universe) "Please sync kaffe (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159613
<ubotu> New bug: #159614 in ubuntu "Spastic fan behavior?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159614
<ubotu> New bug: #159619 in gnome-terminal (main) "Multihead regression: gnome-terminal gets $DISPLAY confused sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159619
<ubotu> New bug: #159617 in xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen "tablet does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159617
<ubotu> New bug: #159618 in ubuntu "Cannot use right button to drag and select an action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159618
<ubotu> New bug: #159616 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159616
<ubotu> New bug: #159621 in gnome-screensaver (main) "multihead bug: gnome-screensaver fails to detect keyboard, mouse activity on screens :0.1, :0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159621
<ubotu> New bug: #159615 in ubuntu "Multihead regression: window switching/arrangement on :0[12] broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159615
<ubotu> New bug: #159623 in ubuntu "crash in adept manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159623
<ubotu> New bug: #159624 in gnome-panel (main) "system crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159624
<ubotu> New bug: #105297 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Hotplugging DVD-drive on Dell 510m Laptop" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105297
<ubotu> New bug: #159627 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu Gutsy] Audio CD will not mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159627
<seb128> X
<seb128> ups
<ubotu> New bug: #159628 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "remove scripts mention lilo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159628
<ubotu> New bug: #159629 in ubuntu "The /media folder gets cluttered with time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159629
<ubotu> New bug: #159631 in f-spot (main) "[gutsy] Fullscreen does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159631
<ubotu> New bug: #159630 in ubuntu "Ubuntu install failure on Dell Inspiron 2600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159630
<ubotu> New bug: #159632 in erlang (universe) "Merge erlang 11.b.5dfsg-8 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159632
<ubotu> New bug: #159633 in courier-authlib (universe) "merge courier-authlib 0.60.1-1 from (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159633
<ubotu> New bug: #159634 in ltsp (main) "Display detected as 1680x1050 but is 1680x1040" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159634
<ubotu> New bug: #159638 in python-apt (main) "Possible Infinite Loop in "commit()" Method" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159638
<ubotu> New bug: #159639 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox crash when i push the visual botton" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159639
<ubotu> New bug: #159644 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] parsedatetime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159644
<ubotu> New bug: #159647 in ubuntu "Keyboard focus lost on Netbeans UML components after some edition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159647
<ubotu> New bug: #159649 in ubuntu "gcj plugin broken and won't uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159649
<ubotu> New bug: #159650 in opencv (universe) "OpenCV's cvNamedWindow("..") crashes when called within a QT application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159650
<ubotu> New bug: #159651 in qgis (universe) "qgis 0.8.0 titan doesn't open .kap files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159651
<ubotu> New bug: #159652 in hotkey-setup (main) "mute key does not work on Thinkpad X61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159652
<ubotu> New bug: #159654 in ubuntu "Kopete + Webcam bug fix to update on repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159654
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-03
<ubotu> New bug: #159655 in calc (main) "open office calc crashes in gutsy continually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159655
<ubotu> New bug: #159656 in avant-window-navigator "awn doesn't disappear on Video fullscreen playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159656
<ubotu> New bug: #159657 in ubuntu "7.10 Gutsy causes display problems when running on battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159657
<ubotu> New bug: #159658 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Unable to copy region encoded DVDs to iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159658
<ubotu> New bug: #159659 in irssi (main) "Merge with Debian unstable - new upstream release 0.8.12" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159659
<ubotu> New bug: #159660 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot slideshow crops photos taken in portrait orientation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159660
<ubotu> New bug: #159661 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat5.5 cronjob doesn't run (wrong name for run-parts)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159661
<ubotu> New bug: #159662 in ubuntu "Repository Indexes - wine.lowvoice.nl probem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159662
<ubotu> New bug: #159663 in amarok (main) "screen locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159663
<ubotu> New bug: #159664 in compiz (main) ""Legacy Fullscreen Support" compiz workaround causes missing window decorations for oocalc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159664
<ubotu> New bug: #159665 in jnethack (universe) "Please sync jnethack 1.1.5-21+b1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159665
<ubotu> New bug: #159666 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "If Entry.Visibility is false Entry.Text is always empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159666
<ubotu> New bug: #159667 in uclibc-toolchain (universe) "package dependency problem uclibc-toolchain + ubuntu 7.1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159667
<ubotu> New bug: #159668 in alsa-driver (main) "Edirol UA-700 hardware midi does not work and cannot be set as default device by alsa mixer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159668
<ubotu> New bug: #159669 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy] Crash clicking on Gmail IMAP sent item with attachment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159669
<ubotu> New bug: #159670 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Gutsy] Screensaver preview remains in one position and on top of all windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159670
<ubotu> New bug: #159671 in audacity (universe) "Audacity crashes at startup when jack is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159671
<ubotu> New bug: #159672 in gringotts (universe) "Does not run in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159672
<ubotu> New bug: #159673 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install gstreamer plugin integration does not work for flv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159673
<persia> I'm trying to replicate bug #159671.  Oddly, I'm seeing behaviour that audacity works normally when connecting to JACK, but hands indefinitely when JACK is *not* running.  I'd like to ask for someone else to try, just to see if I have odd local behaviour.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159671 in audacity "Audacity crashes at startup when jack is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159671
<ubotu> New bug: #159676 in ubuntu "install/desktop crashes with graphical problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159676
<ubotu> New bug: #159677 in ubuntu "Multiple bugs and wishlists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159677
<ubotu> New bug: #159678 in totem (main) "Totem can't read this multilingual subtitle." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159678
<ubotu> New bug: #159679 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Live CD fails to automount hard disk partitions - NOT DOLPHIN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159679
<ubotu> New bug: #159680 in dkim-milter (universe) "DKIM support for Postfix needs new Debian versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159680
<ubotu> New bug: #159681 in openoffice.org (main) "OO Word processor crashes with this document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159681
<ubotu> New bug: #159682 in open-iscsi (universe) "Open solaris iscsi target causes panic in open-iscsi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159682
<ubotu> New bug: #159683 in ubuntu "hibernation and suspend cause freeze on asus f5r" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159683
<ubotu> New bug: #159684 in ubuntu "Wine not run under comiz fusion ATI 9000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159684
<ubotu> New bug: #159685 in gnome-screensaver "screensavers-personal-slideshow should not show hidden directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159685
<ubotu> New bug: #159686 in gnome-power-manager (main) "action 'ask me' (interactive) not available for suspend button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159686
<ubotu> New bug: #159687 in ubuntu "Bad sources in ruby-elisp, ruby1.8-elisp and ruby1.9-elisp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159687
<ubotu> New bug: #159688 in totem (main) "movie player stops occasionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159688
<ubotu> New bug: #159689 in ubuntu "Not founded packages during distribution upgrade from Czech mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159689
<ubotu> New bug: #159690 in texlive-extra (main) "g-brief/beispiel.tex does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159690
<ubotu> New bug: #159691 in libvisual-plugins (universe) "(patch) adding goom2k4 to libvisual-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159691
<warp10> Hi all!
<persia> warp10: Welcome !
<warp10> I've found a bug reported months ago, status "new". The bug has been fixed in Gutsy. What's the most appropriate status? Fix-released?
<warp10> persia: ;)
<DarkMageZ> well, i guess it depends on how critical the bug is. if not important then fix released, but if it is critical then the fix might need to be brought back to earlier versions
<persia> warp10: I generally use Fix Released, and add a comment with a reference to the version containing the changelog entry indicating the solution.  You might also find something in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<warp10> DarkMageZ: importance is undecided. Doesn't look a critical bug. It is bug #135170
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135170 in hildon-desktop "Invalid startup notification message" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135170
<warp10> persia: good hint. I'll check changelog
<persia> warp10: Not everything makes it into debian/changelog: it's usually worth it to also check the upstream changelogs, if you know it is fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #159692 in amaya (universe) "The program 'amaya' received an X Window System error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159692
<warp10> persia: infact it's not in debian/changelog. I'll check upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #146133 in exaile "When I want see the lyrics of a song, the app close (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146133
<ubotu> New bug: #159695 in anjuta (universe) "Please sync anjuta (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159695
<ubotu> New bug: #159694 in openoffice.org (main) "Translation file approved but not imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159694
<ubotu> New bug: #159696 in vlc (universe) "*.avi and old dvd-images lag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159696
<ubotu> New bug: #159697 in casper (main) "After netboot: Internet not working, DNS failures, awk not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159697
<ubotu> New bug: #159698 in ubuntu "system installation stops at 46% on partitioner step 3 of 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159698
<ubotu> New bug: #159699 in ubuntu "serious bugs aren't fixed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159699
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ...yay
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: please close that in some sort of sane way
 * Fujitsu attacks with an axe.
<persia> Fujitsu: Don't forget to mark it "Serious" first :)
<Fujitsu> persia: I was thinking that.
<ubotu> New bug: #159700 in tasks (universe) "Merge tasks 0.12-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159700
<ubotu> New bug: #159702 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot use unbold words after finished writing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159702
<Fujitsu> I should mark it Critical and Won't Fix :P
<ubotu> New bug: #159704 in file-roller (main) "file-roller "add a file" via drag-and-drop broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159704
<ubotu> New bug: #159705 in ntfs-3g (main) "ntfs-3g takes 100% of my cpu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159705
<ubotu> New bug: #159706 in rhythmbox (main) "'Grammar Girl' and 'The HotSpot' podcasts do not download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159706
<ubotu> New bug: #159709 in abuse-sdl (universe) "Please sync abuse-sdl 1:0.7.0-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159709
<ubotu> New bug: #159710 in hal (main) "could not find information on interface eth1:avahi in proc/net/dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159710
<ubotu> New bug: #159711 in ubuntu "gutsy incorrectly recognizes an external USB harddrive as "read only" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159711
<ubotu> New bug: #159712 in serpentine (main) "kde menu entry for 'Serpentine Audio CD Creator' has no icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159712
<ubotu> New bug: #159707 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "remove partition from places menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159707
<ubotu> New bug: #159714 in xeji (universe) "Please sync xeji 1.2-11  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159714
<ubotu> New bug: #159716 in sendmail (universe) "Sync sendmail 8.14.2-1 from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159716
<ubotu> New bug: #159717 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unrelated upates (eg hardware support) are pushed to feisty-security" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159717
<ubotu> New bug: #159718 in totem (main) "Not support for subtitles .ssa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159718
<ubotu> New bug: #159720 in ubuntu "hdd disk partition do not mount when system startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159720
<ubotu> New bug: #159722 in ubuntu "DVD drive does not function correctly in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159722
<ubotu> New bug: #159723 in vkeybd (universe) "errors in desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159723
<ubotu> New bug: #159724 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon does not shut down completely." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159724
<ubotu> New bug: #159727 in alsa-tools (universe) "all desktop files in alsa-tool-gui package do not specify icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159727
<ubotu> New bug: #159730 in ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.22 prevents LiveCD load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159730
<ubotu> New bug: #159731 in gnome-panel (main) "I lost the function 'Espace de travail sur un cube' (he is active but she has disappearing)..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159731
<Jazzva> Against which package should I file a bug if it happens in Merge-o-Matic?
<crimsun_> Jazzva: I would ask keybuk
<Jazzva> crimsun_: Thanks...
<ubotu> New bug: #159732 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] When connecting a digital camera, the "Photo Import" dialog doesn't allow to "Always Ignore"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159732
<ubotu> New bug: #159734 in wsjt (universe) "wsjt does not install in gutsy gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159734
<ubotu> New bug: #159736 in libgnomeui (main) "alt-r accelerator key used twice in gnome password dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159736
<persia> Boo!
<bddebian> Doh, beat me.. :-)
 * persia has been waiting 10 minutes to pounce, slowing watching join/part messages in a multitude of channels...
<persia> s/ing/ly/1
<persia> Err s/1/2
<ubotu> New bug: #159733 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Dell Dimension 2400 - Gutsy fails to reboot" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159733
<ubotu> New bug: #159737 in bluez-utils (main) "typo in bluez-utils/audio/manager.c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159737
<ubotu> New bug: #159739 in compiz (main) "No border and jerky playback on tv-out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159739
<ubotu> New bug: #159740 in ubuntu "reproducible crash (core dump) in skype, apparently when using scim input method" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159740
<albert23> Hi all. I am looking at bug 159689. The failing packages come from -proposed. Is update-manager really supposed to use pre-released packages in a dist-upgrade?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159689 in ubuntu "Not founded packages during distribution upgrade from Czech mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159689
<persia> albert23: feisty-proposed or gutsy-proposed?
<albert23> persia: I see the packages in gutsy-proposed
<persia> albert23: And not in gutsy released?  That's odd.  which package?
<albert23> persia: For example this hplip-data_2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22.4-14.10_i386.deb 404 Not Found                             »
<persia> albert23: Ah.  I see now.  I've just been playing a bit with rmadison, and the bug report, and I see the issue.  I'm guessing the update happened in the middle of a mirror sync, and the user had -proposed enabled in their sources.list
<albert23> persia: the packages are still not there, 5 hours after the bug was reported. But still, I would not expect a dist-upgrade to use pre-released packages?
<persia> albert23: It depends on the contents of sources.list.  If gutsy-proposed is included, it gets sourced.  A five hour discrepancy sounds annoying: do they show on other mirrors?
<albert23> persia: they are on the mirror in The Netherland
<persia> albert23: I see them locally as well, so I'd suggest it's a problem with the czech mirror, and the bug should probably be filed against the mirrors.
<albert23> persia: Yeah, that seems part of the problem. But how would gutsy-proposed get in the users sources.list? Maybe first ask the user if he did that on purpose and if he didn't add a task for update-manager?
<persia> albert23: The user could have done a global search and replace from feisty to gutsy in the file.
<persia> More specifically, there's no indication that this was a managed upgrade
<albert23> persia: aha, I see. I will first ask him how exactly he started the update then.
<persia> (or really any information aside from the 404 URLs)
<persia> albert23: Don't worry.  It doesn't matter.  The files are indeed not on the czech mirror, and they ought be.  If the mirror admin fixes it, the user will be happy.  The bug against Ubuntu is "Invalid", but the mirror problem should be fixed.
<albert23> persia: do we have a package to use for these mirror problems?
<persia> albert23: I don't think it's a package.  Hold on, and I'll try to find out how to report it.
<Hobbsee> there's an ubuntu team.
<Hobbsee> er, ubuntu mirrors team
<Hobbsee> i think you have to contact the mirror itself, though
<persia> albert23: LP is telling me "Ubuntu Mirror Admins     doesn't own or drive any projects.", so I'm really not sure how to file the bug.  You may as well just subscribe "ubuntu-mirror-admins"
<albert23> persia: OK, thanks, I will do that.
<persia> albert23: Alternately, I suspect someone in #ubuntu-mirrors might have better advise (and it's midday in Europe)
 * Nafallo looks
<albert23> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/cz.archive.ubuntu.com-archive says Gutsy Unknown Freshness
<Nafallo> yes. just saw.
<albert23> Unfortunately, no real bug contact, only ubuntu-bugs
<Nafallo> the admin doesn't seem to be on IRC neither
<albert23> OK, I will add a comment and subscribe the mirror admins. Let's see what they will say.
<albert23> Thanks all for looking
<ubotu> New bug: #159742 in firefox (main) "firfox sometime hung at the start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159742
<ubotu> New bug: #159743 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[nfs4] RESERVE_SPACE failed in function encode_lookup..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159743
<ubotu> New bug: #159744 in nautilus (main) "[Feature request] Ctrl allows to create new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159744
<ubotu> New bug: #159745 in ubuntu "desktop icons no longer exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159745
<ubotu> New bug: #159747 in ubuntu "video playback failure with ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159747
<ubotu> New bug: #159749 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "[hardy] netbeans doesn't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159749
<ubotu> New bug: #159750 in ubuntu "screen resolution change ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159750
<ubotu> New bug: #159751 in ubuntu "Add Printer won't take password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159751
<ubotu> New bug: #159752 in ubuntu "LiveCD sleeves says 256MBs of RAM instead of 384MBs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159752
<ubotu> New bug: #159754 in rhythmbox (main) "Library window doesn't stay expanded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159754
<ubotu> New bug: #159755 in ubuntu "Gutsy_64 Flash Audio Broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159755
<ubotu> New bug: #159756 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Can't configure screen locking in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159756
<ubotu> New bug: #159759 in ubuntu "Minor Beryl pluging bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159759
<ubotu> New bug: #159763 in nautilus (main) "HP CD-Writer+ 9200 SCSI is not recognized as cd-writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159763
<ubotu> New bug: #159764 in ubuntu "kubuntu / xubuntu 7.10 cannot start X, find wrong PCI slot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159764
<ubotu> New bug: #159765 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GNOME Menu File Browser Applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159765
<ubotu> New bug: #159766 in gv (universe) "Sync gv (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159766
<ubotu> New bug: #159767 in bacula (universe) "Please merge bacula 2.5.5-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159767
<ubotu> New bug: #159768 in polipo (universe) "Merge polipo 1.0.3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159768
<ubotu> New bug: #159769 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when "Home" folder opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159769
<ubotu> New bug: #159770 in firefox (main) "Many empty tabs suddenly initialise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159770
<ubotu> New bug: #159771 in kdebase (main) "Error in KDE USB device menu:  "e=safely remove"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159771
<ubotu> New bug: #159772 in thttpd (universe) ""redirect" binary is not statically linked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159772
<ubotu> New bug: #159773 in synaptic (main) "/etc/init.d/mono-xsp2: 95: Syntax error: Bad fd number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159773
<KalEl> hi, i have a problem with kRfb in kubuntu - it uses 100% CPU when connected whereas other vnc servers do not. so finally i solved the problem by switching to switch to x11vnc, just thought i would let you guys know
<KalEl> kRfb = kde desktop sharing program
<KalEl> by the grace of gods my kubuntu system is now running fine on x11vnc and vncserver
<KalEl> may the great gods of linux be always with you
<KalEl> bye
<eljefe_> anyone have any luck with k9copy in 7.10?  i get constant crashes when i try to use it.
<eljefe_> I had upgraded my FFMPEG but thought that was the culprit, so I reverted back to the official package, but I still have the same issue.
<flick> eljefe_, do other dvd authoring programs like k3b also crash?
<ubotu> New bug: #159775 in nautilus (main) "nautilus slow on fat32 when computer starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159775
<eljefe_> k3b hasn;t crashed on me yet, no
<ubotu> New bug: #159778 in gimp (main) "Gimp "Save a Copy" Screen is Blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159778
<ubotu> New bug: #159779 in adept (main) "Gutsy:  Repo checkbox clicking crashes/closes Repository Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159779
<ubotu> New bug: #159780 in compiz (main) "Key combo disables edge button for compiz scale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159780
<ubotu> New bug: #159781 in openoffice.org (main) "SUMIF function not working correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159781
<ubotu> New bug: #159782 in gtetrinet (universe) "tetrinet.org default server is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159782
<ubotu> New bug: #159783 in glob2 (universe) "globulation isn't any campaign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159783
<ubotu> New bug: #159784 in openbox (universe) "obenbox-breaks-left-mouse-clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159784
<ubotu> New bug: #159785 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java doc install should use debconf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159785
<ubotu> New bug: #159786 in software-properties (main) "package python-software-properties 0.60 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159786
<AlexC_> hey there,
<AlexC_> I'm wondering if this channel has a bot that notifies you on new bugs, if so - is there someone here who has info on that? Were trying to set it up on our channel with supybot and the BugTracker plugin, but it's just not sending the message to the channel
<AlexC_> zomg it's working =D sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #159788 in ubuntu "Cannot copy or move files without renaming them when they have special characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159788
<ubotu> New bug: #159790 in tiff (main) "libtiff4 error when upgrading to kubuntu7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159790
<ubotu> New bug: #159791 in tiff (main) "libtiff4 error when upgrading to kubuntu7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159791
<ubotu> New bug: #159792 in qtiplot (universe) "Qtiplot crashes on different operations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159792
<ubotu> New bug: #159789 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy] gdmsetup does not use or remember a user-supplied welcome message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159789
<RB2> Quick question about Bug Reporting procedures. If I report a bug through Launchpad and it turns out to be an upstream problem, should I go to the app's bug repository and file a bug or just note that it's upstream in the Launchpad ticket?
<ubotu> New bug: #159793 in libsdl1.2 (main) "Many games has an unpleasant low strays background voice." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159793
<ubotu> New bug: #159795 in cpufreqd (universe) "cpu speed step not working after plugging laptop in to power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159795
<ubotu> New bug: #159796 in ubuntu "icons disappear, nothing on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159796
<ubotu> New bug: #159800 in dolphin (main) "krename is not integrated into dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159800
<ubotu> New bug: #159525 in emacs22 (main) "Security hole in handling of local variables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159525
<ubotu> New bug: #159802 in gnome-terminal (main) "When I install sommething in the terminal I can't tipe the paseword. I press the butons and it isn't writhing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159802
<ubotu> New bug: #159803 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin needs ability so sort by type in Details view mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159803
<ubotu> New bug: #159807 in tracker (main) "tracker doesn't stop if disk is full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159807
<ubotu> New bug: #159808 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5755M ethernet card stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159808
<ubotu> New bug: #159810 in knemo (universe) "two knemo icons while running anything with kdesu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159810
<ubotu> New bug: #159811 in ubuntu "gnome-session and startkde fail after upgrade to 7.10 (due to /bin/dash)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159811
<ubotu> New bug: #159814 in totem (main) "audio delay on movies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159814
<ubotu> New bug: #159816 in freeciv (universe) "Please update to latest version (2.1.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159816
<cwill747> anybody have a freezing problem? three times today my computer has crashed and i can't seem to link it to a specific problem
<crimsun_> additional detail is necessary.
<crimsun_> the first thing to check is whether your hardware is sound.  The next thing to check is whether you're using binary-only software (from restricted, etc.); if so, revert to the Free version(s) and attempt to duplicate the symptom.
<stgraber> cwill747: what happens when it crashs ? do you see any message (kernel panic), is the screen corrupted, does the computer reboot, ...
<cwill747> stgraber: there is no message that appears. I can move my mouse, but nothing is clickable. forgive me, i'm new at ubuntu/linux. the computer does not reboot, i have to force it off
<ubotu> New bug: #159813 in gdm (main) "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159813
<stgraber> ok, when it freezes, can you reload the interface with : <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace> ?
<cwill747> tried before... let me try to duplicate the problem and see if it works. Duplicating the problem is half the battle
<stgraber> if you can, it's a crash from one of the graphical softwares you are using, or from the X server, otherwise it can be a graphic driver/kernel bug
<cwill747> thanks for all of your help
<ubotu> New bug: #159817 in kdebase (main) "Missing Russian translation for some kcontrol items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159817
<ubotu> New bug: #159818 in openoffice.org (main) "open office impress doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159818
<ubotu> New bug: #159819 in ubuntu "Another slow boot in 7.10 (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159819
<ubotu> New bug: #159820 in ubuntu "can't control reverb or chorus on soundblaster wavetable synth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159820
<ubotu> New bug: #159822 in ubuntu "Acroread 8.1.1 Print fails With Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159822
<ubotu> New bug: #159821 in amarok (main) "Installing MP3 support crashes Amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159821
<ubotu> New bug: #159823 in ubuntu "video all in wonder pro not recognize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159823
<ubotu> New bug: #159824 in ubuntu "lmpcm_usb doesn't work with mx1000 mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159824
<ubotu> New bug: #159825 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sensors on certain Abit mainboards not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159825
<ubotu> New bug: #159839 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Date field ignores locale when printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159839
<ubotu> New bug: #159840 in nautilus (main) "Connect to server...broken in Ubuntu 7.10 release..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159840
<ubotu> New bug: #159843 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Header fields overlaps in Print Preview dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159843
<ubotu> New bug: #159845 in ubuntu "kochi fonts poor subpixel rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159845
<persia> bug #151016
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151016 in linux-source-2.6.22 "New in 2.6.22-13: system takes a LONG time to resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151016
<ubotu> New bug: #159847 in compiz (main) "gnome wouldn't load after compiz update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159847
<ubotu> New bug: #159846 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware server 1.0.0 failed to start and  Unable to build the vmmon module after getting ubuntu distribution  upgrade  from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159846
<ubotu> New bug: #159848 in ntp (main) "Doesn't setuid to user ntp on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159848
<ubotu> New bug: #159849 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity Pauses during install await user input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159849
<ubotu> New bug: #159851 in ubuntu "Installation generated /etc/fstab while relying on UUID leaves wrong device file names in comments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159851
<ubotu> New bug: #159850 in update-manager (main) "7.10 - Update-manager failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159850
<cwill747> system crashed earlier...  i was looking at the kernel log, and just before the crash it says /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c: driver for Xbox controllers v0.1.6 then starts talking about bluetooth
<cwill747> is this relevant?
<persia> cwill747: Depends.  Is the Xbox controller a bluetooth joystick?
<cwill747> persia: no it is not. just a regular xbox controller. I have no idea why it would find this before the system crash... or why it is relevant
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-04
<persia> cwill747: I don't know much about that hardware, but if it got into the bluetooth part after the xbox controller, I suspect only the bluetooth part is relevant.  The next question is "What does 'system crashed' mean?"
<cwill747> persia: my computer stopped responding. I could move my mouse about the screen but couldn't click on anything or start a program
<persia> cwill747: OK.  Do you happen to have an nVidia graphics adapter?
<persia> Also, did you hear lots of disk activity, or was the computer just quietly sitting there?
<cwill747> no, the computer was just sitting there. my graphics card is ATI, not nVidia
<persia> Hrm.  I'm entirely unsure where this bug should be filed.  If there was disk activity, I'd blame the I/O layer.  For nVidia there was a long standing "mouse moves, computer frozen" bug, and I'm not sure if it was fixed.  For "mouse moves, computer frozen" on ATI, It could be any of the video driver, X, the kernel, the input layer, or even just a rogue application grabbing the foreground, not responding to things, and letting you move your moouse.
<cwill747> yes i agree. well thanks for all of your help.
<ubotu> New bug: #159855 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl reserves for itself huge amount of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159855
<ubotu> New bug: #159857 in compiz (main) "compiz crashes when gimp panels are tabbed together and one is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159857
<ubotu> New bug: #159860 in firefox-3.0 (main) "cannot browse internet, firefox says connection timed out (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159860
<ubotu> New bug: #159861 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer segfault on Gutsy x86-64: preinit_libvo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159861
<ubotu> New bug: #159862 in ubuntu "quit menu does now show up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159862
<ubotu> New bug: #159864 in ubuntu "Broken links on popcon.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159864
<ubotu> New bug: #159866 in openoffice.org (main) "Chart Wizard on OpenOffice Calc 2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159866
<ubotu> New bug: #159869 in ubuntu "I can't creat a hp network printer in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159869
<ubotu> New bug: #159870 in dia (main) "MIME type not registered in KDE3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159870
<ubotu> New bug: #159871 in gdal (universe) "libgdal.so symlink is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159871
<ubotu> New bug: #159872 in gnome-panel (main) "Firefox fails to open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159872
<ubotu> New bug: #159875 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI misconfigures ethernet on server not desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159875
<ubotu> New bug: #159873 in kdebase (main) "Right click and close a tab twice crashes Konsole." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159873
<ubotu> New bug: #159874 in bash (main) "`grep: Trailing backslash` in `sudo mount`" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159874
<ubotu> New bug: #159876 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes initializing libjavaplugin_oji.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159876
<ubotu> New bug: #159877 in konversation (main) "blank tab when reconnecting after quit command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159877
<ubotu> New bug: #159878 in ubuntu "gutsy gibbon upgrade manager problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159878
<ubotu> New bug: #128903 in screem (main) "screem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128903
<ubotu> New bug: #159879 in ubuntu "Update Manager: Upgrade 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159879
<ubotu> New bug: #159880 in ubuntu "xen kernel crashes on copying huge file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159880
<ubotu> New bug: #159881 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[8.04] ubuntu-desktop meta package broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159881
<ubotu> New bug: #159882 in gnome-panel (main) "Boardband line drop frequently." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159882
<ubotu> New bug: #159884 in tilda (universe) "Backspace inoperative" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159884
<ubotu> New bug: #159885 in totem (main) "Progress bar can't be scrolled with mouse wheel in fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159885
<ubotu> New bug: #159886 in ubuntu "Ugly sound on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159886
<ubotu> New bug: #159887 in ubuntu "bluetooth headphones wont connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159887
<ubotu> New bug: #159888 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Nautilus CD burner needs a verify after write option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159888
<ubotu> New bug: #159889 in wine (universe) "wine: Warcraft III can't connect to the network any more since update to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159889
<ubotu> New bug: #159890 in hal (main) "Unable to burn dvd's in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159890
<ubotu> New bug: #159891 in compiz (main) "Maximized windows don't resize when dragged between TwinView displays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159891
<ubotu> New bug: #159892 in firefox (main) "Firefox plugin installs doesn't use sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159892
<ubotu> New bug: #159893 in compiz (main) "Windows only snap to outside edges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159893
<ubotu> New bug: #159895 in nautilus-image-converter (universe) "Please sync nautilus-image-converter 0.0.9-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159895
<ubotu> New bug: #159894 in ubuntu "python inconsistent compiling really it is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159894
<minghua> Hello, I am experiencing a bug with window managers in GNOME.
<minghua> I don't use "visual effects", removed compiz, and got a GNOME with no window manager.
<Hobbsee> youd' need to use metacity --replace &?
<minghua> The "visual effects" has been "none" all the time.
<minghua> Hobbsee: Well, yeah, I have a better solution though...
<ubotu> New bug: #159896 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "Please sync xmlrpc-c 1.06.21-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159896
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> probably speak to mvo
<Hobbsee> or amaranths
<Hobbsee> -s
<minghua> It turns out the gconf key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default set to /usr/bin/compiz.
<minghua> Change that to /usr/bin/metacity fixes my problem.
<minghua> I think this should have been reported already, but I can't really find it.
<minghua> Bug 157200 looks close, but not quite.  I also heard that people have seen older bugs about similar problems.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157200 in compiz "metacity wont start directly if compiz and xserver-xgl are removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157200
<minghua> Anybody knows better?
<minghua> Hobbsee: My solution doesn't easily translates to a patch, unfortunately. :-(
<Hobbsee> it should probably be in the postinst of compiz, to change it back
<minghua> You probably meant postrm.
<Hobbsee> er, yes.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #159897 in meta-kde (main) "Different font sizes depending on whether autostart or start from menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159897
<warp10> Hi all!
<persia> hey warp10
<warp10> Hi persia! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #159898 in screem (main) "Screem does not remember completed rename actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159898
<ubotu> New bug: #159899 in greylistd (universe) "Please sync greylistd 0.8.5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159899
<ubotu> New bug: #159900 in ubuntu "Trash in sudo nautilus doesn't show up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159900
<ubotu> New bug: #159901 in ubuntu "PyTube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159901
<ubotu> New bug: #159903 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager trying to activate killswitch several times a minute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159903
<ubotu> New bug: #159904 in evince (main) "find function in Evince not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159904
<ubotu> New bug: #159905 in koffice (main) "Kword makes characters disappear in Japanese text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159905
<ubotu> New bug: #159907 in ubuntu "Macbook Pro: LiveCD goes to non-graphical loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159907
<ubotu> New bug: #159908 in ubuntu "Macbook Pro: the built-in iSight doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159908
<ubotu> New bug: #159910 in prevu (universe) "[SPONSOR] prevu bugfix update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159910
<ubotu> New bug: #159912 in kdebase (main) "x86-64 Konqueror won't load a 32-bit flash netscape plugin." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159912
<ubotu> New bug: #159914 in gnome-games (main) "Mines is very slow in full screen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159914
<ubotu> New bug: #159913 in ubuntu "When using "Copy Disc" Option on right click menu, ISO isn't deleted once process is complete." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159913
<ubotu> New bug: #159915 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PCI cannot allocate resource for region 7 8 and 9 on Acer Aspire 1640Z Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159915
<ubotu> New bug: #159916 in ubuntu "system crash upon FN-F4 press" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159916
<ubotu> New bug: #159917 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Please merge gnome-keyring-manager (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159917
<ubotu> New bug: #159918 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when login on amazon.de" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159918
<ubotu> New bug: #159919 in ubuntu "Eclipse Installation without JRE/JDK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159919
<ubotu> New bug: #159920 in grub (main) "Microsoft Laser Desktop 5000 USB keyboard not usable during grub boot selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159920
<ubotu> New bug: #159922 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar does not work well with bottom panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159922
<ubotu> New bug: #159923 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc-4.2 : regression for -std=gnu99" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159923
<ubotu> New bug: #159925 in warzone2100 (universe) "cannot load saved game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159925
<ubotu> New bug: #159927 in ubuntu "The compose key stopped working in X11 in kubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159927
<ubotu> New bug: #159926 in desktop-base (main) "Updater don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159926
<ubotu> New bug: #159932 in gnome-panel (main) "Desk changer bug: when changing desk, taskbars hide and won't reappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159932
<ubotu> New bug: #159933 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "license question about linux-ubuntu-modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159933
<ubotu> New bug: #159934 in rhythmbox (main) "Extremely high CPU (~95%) after restart after it has crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159934
<ubotu> New bug: #159935 in ubuntu "After installing Ubuntu 7.10 there is no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159935
<ubotu> New bug: #159936 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy] Rapid system hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159936
<ubotu> New bug: #159937 in brasero (universe) "time / size mapping is incorrect for Audio CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159937
<ubotu> New bug: #159938 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159938
<ubotu> New bug: #159939 in ubuntu "module-assitant trying to load fglrx-kernel-src instead of fglrx-kernel-source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159939
<dazza> hi y'all
<dazza> any one seen an alt-tab bug in compiz that removes all window dressings
<ubotu> New bug: #159940 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Leave message does not like "<"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159940
<ubotu> New bug: #159941 in ubuntu "fglrx driver does not work in RT kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159941
<ubotu> New bug: #159943 in libnet-dbus-perl (main) "package libnet-dbus-perl 0.33.5-0.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159943
<ubotu> New bug: #159944 in libglib-perl (main) "package libglib-perl 1:1.152-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159944
<ubotu> New bug: #159942 in librpc-xml-perl (universe) "package librpc-xml-perl 0.59-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159942
<ubotu> New bug: #159947 in thunderbird (main) "Draft folder report mail unsent but there are no mails in this folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159947
<ubotu> New bug: #159946 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop 0.14 crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159946
<ubotu> New bug: #159948 in ubuntu "screesaver locks up and crashes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159948
<ubotu> New bug: #159949 in knetworkmanager (main) "Knetworkmanager loose wireless connection, Networkmanager crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159949
<ubotu> New bug: #159951 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159951
<ubotu> New bug: #159952 in python-tz (main) "Incorrect Dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159952
<ubotu> New bug: #159953 in totem (main) "Totem doesn't load subtitle which has capital extension." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159953
<ubotu> New bug: #159954 in paman (universe) "No icon available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159954
<ubotu> New bug: #159955 in ubuntu "sleep button captured twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159955
<ubotu> New bug: #159956 in ubuntu "ubuntu gusty hangs up startup at consolekit daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159956
<ubotu> New bug: #159958 in ubuntu "Evince takes to much RAM and CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159958
<ubotu> New bug: #159959 in asclock (universe) "asclock can't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159959
<ubotu> New bug: #159960 in linux-meta (main) "Unable to open rtc device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159960
<ubotu> New bug: #159950 in compiz (main) "alt + tab in compiz removes all window decorations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159950
<ubotu> New bug: #159961 in xchat (universe) "WIsh: xchat upload/download window minimise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159961
<ubotu> New bug: #159963 in linux-meta (main) "network activity hangs the machine when using a 2.6.22-14-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159963
<ubotu> New bug: #159965 in texlive-bin (main) "texlive-xetex omits dependency on dvipdfmx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159965
<ubotu> New bug: #159964 in ubuntu "xorg crashes when more than one gl program is started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159964
<ubotu> New bug: #159966 in update-manager (main) "update manager always active even after upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159966
<ubotu> New bug: #159967 in compiz (main) "gutsy xserver delivers whitescreen after compiz update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159967
<ubotu> New bug: #159971 in geany (universe) "please update to 0.12-1 from debian-unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159971
<ubotu> New bug: #159972 in hal (main) "after the connection of an USB telephone-set the (default) audiocard is does no longer "exist" and cannot be activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159972
<ubotu> New bug: #159973 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth keyboard and mouse not connected on live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159973
<ubotu> New bug: #159975 in firefox (main) "Adobe Flash Player doesn't work in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159975
<ubotu> New bug: #159974 in sysinfo "sysinfo crashes systematically when selecting NVIDIA in menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159974
<ubotu> New bug: #159976 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-common_5.0.45-1ubuntu3_all.deb fails to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159976
<ubotu> New bug: #159979 in dia (main) "dia corruption in graphics export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159979
<ubotu> New bug: #159980 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "RHINE-II network card fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159980
<ubotu> New bug: #159981 in ubuntu "Problem connect Wi-Fi (wpa2) ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64  (Notebook Acer Aspire 5020)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159981
<ubotu> New bug: #159982 in kdepim (main) "KMail using mixed locale template in replies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159982
<ubotu> New bug: #159983 in boost (main) "Needs libboost-serialization-dev as dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159983
<ubotu> New bug: #159984 in ubuntu "an unresolvable problem calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159984
<ubotu> New bug: #159985 in drpython (universe) "No redraw after opening file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159985
<eljefe_> why can't i find/install w32codecs and libdvdcss2?
<bddebian> Boo
<eljefe_> found them in Medibuntu, wish that was easier...
<ubotu> New bug: #159986 in gnome-session (main) "package gnome-session 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159986
<ubotu> New bug: #159987 in gnome-control-center (main) "package capplets-data 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159987
<ubotu> New bug: #159989 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159989
<ubotu> New bug: #159990 in gnome-control-center (main) "package gnome-control-center 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159990
<ubotu> New bug: #159991 in libodbc++ (universe) "libodbc++ linking problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159991
<ubotu> New bug: #159993 in ubuntu "Eye of Gnome flashes with compiz fusion enable in SlideShow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159993
<ubotu> New bug: #159994 in ubuntu "fomratting primery partitions using Feisty live CD doesn't work propperly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159994
<ubotu> New bug: #159995 in alsa-driver (main) "(Gutsy_Feisty) Microphone does not work correctly on acer aspire 5102wlmi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159995
<ubotu> New bug: #159996 in gnome-control-center (main) "more on preferences-appearance : removing compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159996
<ubotu> New bug: #159997 in bzr (main) "`bzr push` fails with error 530 (login incorrect)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159997
<ubotu> New bug: #159998 in debianutils (main) "which reports incorrect path to application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159998
<ubotu> New bug: #159999 in ubuntu "wizual effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159999
<ubotu> New bug: #160000 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "Include Enhanced History Plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160000
<ubotu> New bug: #160001 in epiphany-browser (main) "file"/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-C.html" not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160001
<ubotu> New bug: #160002 in cupsys (main) "cupsd doesn't launch because libgnutls13.so EACCESS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160002
<ubotu> New bug: #160003 in vlc (universe) "Screenshots stored in hard to find folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160003
<ubotu> New bug: #160006 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160006
<ubotu> New bug: #160007 in ekiga (main) "[7.10] STUN results / enable STUN window in Ekiga backgrounded and too small to display information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160007
<ubotu> New bug: #160009 in gimp (main) "GIMP should be upgraded in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160009
<ubotu> New bug: #160010 in pidgin (main) "[7.10 - pidgin 2.2.1] adding a buddy-icon complains that the size is too large, no mention of more appropriate dimensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160010
<ubotu> New bug: #160011 in libgcrypt11 (main) "prefix inconsistency since move to /lib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160011
<warp10> Hi all!
<slackwarelife> warp10: hi
<warp10> slackwarelife: :)
<slackwarelife> warp10: some problemes ???
<warp10> slackwarelife: mmm... no!
<slackwarelife> warp10: ok ;)
<warp10> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #160014 in amarok (main) "Laptop music-control buttons freeze Amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160014
<ubotu> New bug: #160015 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "sata_via hotplug does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160015
<ubotu> New bug: #160016 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-jre doesn't provide java5-runtime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160016
<ubotu> New bug: #160017 in gdmap (universe) "Please merge gdmap 0.7.5-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160017
<ubotu> New bug: #160018 in gnome-panel (main) "open office freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160018
<ubotu> New bug: #160019 in ubuntu "Crash of the Aquamarine KDE Decorator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160019
<ubotu> New bug: #160022 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-bluetooth must be installed by default, and promote to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160022
<ubotu> New bug: #160027 in update-manager (main) "update from feisty to gutsy (server) aborted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160027
<ubotu> New bug: #160032 in gnome-panel (main) "Unable to type in dictionary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160032
<ubotu> New bug: #160033 in ubuntu "weird things happen on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160033
<ubotu> New bug: #160034 in f-spot (main) "[gutsy] Video output scrambled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160034
<ubotu> New bug: #160035 in evince (main) "evince only send the second page of pdf-files to my printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160035
<ubotu> New bug: #160036 in geany (universe) "Geany doesn't recognize .dpatch nor .debdiff files as diff's" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160036
<ubotu> New bug: #160037 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig dangerously broken on Inspiron 6400 + Intel graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160037
<ubotu> New bug: #160038 in tsclient (main) "tsclient does not remember host history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160038
<ubotu> New bug: #160039 in language-pack-cs (main) "Tlačítka při přepínání uživatelů" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160039
<ubotu> New bug: #160040 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge toolbar make incorrect window size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160040
<ubotu> New bug: #160042 in ubuntu "Epsom Stylus DX 4850 SCanner problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160042
<sebsebseb> seems I have found a bug
<sebsebseb> in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> that does effect me quite a lot in fact
<ubotu> New bug: #160045 in mayavi (universe) "mayavi postinstall depends on python2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160045
<sebsebseb> in Ubuntu Gutsy this is
<ubotu> New bug: #160046 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160046
<ubotu> New bug: #160047 in evolution (main) "evolution 'local delivery' mode fails to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160047
<ubotu> New bug: #160048 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-gnome 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160048
<ubotu> New bug: #160049 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160049
<ubotu> New bug: #160050 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-calc 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160050
<ubotu> New bug: #160051 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-math 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160051
<ubotu> New bug: #160052 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-impress 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160052
<ubotu> New bug: #160053 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160053
<ubotu> New bug: #160055 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-draw 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160055
<ubotu> New bug: #160057 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-human 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160057
<ubotu> New bug: #160058 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160058
<sebsebseb> ubotu: bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> New bug: #160059 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Python crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160059
<ubotu> New bug: #159513 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter crashes on startup; returncode 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159513
<ubotu> New bug: #160062 in pidgin (main) "pidgin (MSN) - Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160062
<ubotu> New bug: #160064 in gnome-power-manager (main) "No backlight control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160064
<ubotu> New bug: #160065 in evolution (main) "Not deleting mails on imap when deleted locally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160065
<ubotu> New bug: #160066 in gcompris (main) "gcompris screen draw error in mouse move game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160066
<ubotu> New bug: #160067 in dolphin (main) "Raw HTML tags show in Dolphin status bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160067
<ubotu> New bug: #160069 in psi (universe) "I-mutation (Umlaut like Ä, ü) don´t work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160069
<ubotu> New bug: #160070 in gcj-4.2 (main) "Running AWT/Swing Application with gij hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160070
<ubotu> New bug: #160071 in libdebian-installer (main) "Logger Framework Conducive to Creating Zombie Processes When Syslog is Restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160071
<ubotu> New bug: #160072 in startupmanager (universe) "Please sync Startup Manager 1.9.8-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160072
<ubotu> New bug: #160074 in lirc (main) "Terratec Cinergy T2 remote not listed in lirc installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160074
<ubotu> New bug: #160075 in ubuntu "gusty has much greater power drain than feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160075
<ubotu> New bug: #160076 in update-manager (main) "error upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160076
<ubotu> New bug: #160077 in totem (main) "deinterlace makes no difference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160077
<ubotu> New bug: #160078 in ubuntu "gnome error on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160078
<ubotu> New bug: #160080 in postgresql (universe) "postgres install fails uninitialized value PgCommon.pm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160080
<calc> bug 159844
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159844 in openoffice.org "blue screen playing dvd on totem, xine etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159844
<calc> that is an awesome bug report, lol
<ubotu> New bug: #160082 in nautilus (main) "nautilus fails without warning to copy/move files if the containing directory is renamed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160082
<ubotu> New bug: #160083 in dmraid (main) "cryptsetup fails for dmraid device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160083
<ubotu> New bug: #160084 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Installing RESTRICTED DRIVERS (bcm43xx-fwcutter) makes my system instable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160084
<ubotu> New bug: #160085 in bzr-svn (universe) "push over svn+ssh:// crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160085
<ubotu> New bug: #160087 in compiz (main) "Compiz update causes ATI cards to run in low graphics mode only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160087
<ubotu> New bug: #160088 in ubuntu ""no such file or directory" when executing executables, 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160088
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-27
<RiotingPacifist> how should i title a bug, i have the problem with specific hardware but it can be generallised to any hardware that holds onto its usb address. should i call it "X does not work after its rotated" or "usb devices fail to reconnect after temporary disconection, if the device expects the same usb address" ?
<persia> RiotingPacifist, What kind of device is this?
<RiotingPacifist> a usb device (webcam)
<persia> And what fails to reconnect?  v4l2 clients?
<RiotingPacifist> an internal webcam in the laptop but the problem is with the usb stack not with the webcam drivers
<persia> What's the problem?
<RiotingPacifist> if the cammera is rotated (it gets disconnected temporaraly) then it disapears from lsusb until i reboot
<persia> So it's not just that it gets a different address, but that it completely disappears?
<RiotingPacifist> its caused by :[  781.642552] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 27 //[  781.826537] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<RiotingPacifist> which as far as i understand it is the ohci_hcd stack offering it a new address and it refuses the new address
<RiotingPacifist> oops copied the wrong part: [  782.390466] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 28 [  782.798424] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 28, error -62
<persia> I'd probably title it "${specific product name} fails to reattach to USB bus after momentary disconnection".
<RiotingPacifist> thx, im not sure its actually fixable tbh but hopefully there will be a work around
<persia> In the description, I'd be sure to mention the make/model of the laptop in which the device is included (embedded devices tend to get higher priority, as users don't have as much choice).
<persia> Also, be sure to attach the output of lspci -vvnn to the bug, as well as the output of lsusb -v before and after the disconnection, and dmesg.
<RiotingPacifist> ok thx, brb need to restart to get that
<dholbach> good morning
<marmuta> hi, there is a broken package in Intrepid. I had filed a bug and the author then released a new upstream version.
<marmuta> I'm wondering how to get the new version picked up, should I file a new bug?
<marmuta> the package is sysprof-module-source
<persia> marmuta, Just add a note to the old bug.
<persia> With the patch available, status should be "triaged".
<persia> (as we trust upstream to write good patches)
<marmuta> thank you, I'll do that. Also what if I wanted to get my feet wet and try to package it myself?
<marmuta> is there any chance this would get considered for inclusion?
<persia> Perhaps : it depends on the bug.  The archive is currently frozen for the intrepid release, so you'd need to file the stable release update process.
<persia> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<marmuta> It was more the trivial kind, nothing functional changed, I'll check the link, thank you
<persia> Oh, for that sort of thing, the better solution would be to prepare the new upstream for jaunty, but jaunty doesn't open for another few weeks.
<persia> You've found the solution at just the time it's least convenient to get it uploaded :(
<marmuta> oh, too bad, it's unusable right now without patching it
<persia> Hrm?  "unusable right now" doesn't sound "the trivial kind".
<persia> "unusable right now" sounds serious, and in need of a post-update fix soonest.
<marmuta> well the kernel module doesn't build and the patch was trivial
<marmuta> upstream basically changed just this one thing
<persia> the size of the patch isn't the important part : it's the size of the bug :)
<persia> Sometimes a 1 character patch can change a package from useless to useful.
<marmuta> ok, I stand corrected. it's critically important for this package to work.
<marmuta> also I found that I cannot set the state to triaged, launchpad does't let me do it
<persia> What's the bug number?
<marmuta> Bug #272204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272204 in sysprof "sysprof-module doesn't build" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272204
<persia> marmuta, Bug is triaged.  Update your debdiff based on the SRU document, and subscribe the appropriate teams, and it will probably get pushed.
<marmuta> will do, thank you persia
<lch> hi, I want to report a bug about the mediawiki package in the intrepid repositories, apparently the XSS issue was already handled by the Debian people and they have the fixed version in Debian sid (unstable), but intrepid still ships the affected vulnerable version
<lch> can somebody walk me through the process of requesting that the fixed version is used in intrepid?
<lch> the relevant XSS bug report can be seen in the Ubuntu mediawiki maintenance mailing lists, see http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mediawiki-devel/2008-October/thread.html
<thekorn> hi mvo, can you please take a look at bug 289028, just in case this one is important
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289028 in synaptic "[intrepid] grey text says "Canonical provides updates" for packages in 3rd party archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289028
<jibel> Bonjour, Can someone at bugcontrol set importance of bug 289091 to high if not critical.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289091 in ca-certificates-java "package ca-certificates-java 20080712ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289091
<jibel> it makes upgrade from hardy to intrepid fail when you're upgrading ca-certificates-java
<mvo> thekorn: what repository is that?
<thekorn> mvo, this repository provides a modified kernel for the eeepc
<thekorn> www.array.org
<azimout> sorry, i just joined the channel. why are you talking about a custom kernel for the eee?
<mvo> thanks, I have a look
<thekorn> thank you
<thekorn> azimout, it was about a bug in synaptic, not directly related to the custom kernel for the eeepc
<azimout> ok, thanx
<azimout> i just installed intrepid on the 701 last night, and wanted to see if anyone needs help
<lch> I need help
<lch> I want to report a bug about the mediawiki package in the intrepid repositories, apparently the XSS issue was already handled by the Debian people and they have the fixed version in Debian sid (unstable), but intrepid still ships the affected vulnerable version
<lch> or can I make my system use the Debian repos for mediawiki only, since it's fairly self-contained as a web software, somehow?
<azimout> Ich: you should report a bug about this, for sure!
<azimout> not sure if and how to use the debian repositories, maybe someone else can help you on that...
<geser> lch: it would be better to get it fix for intrepid too
<lch> well, how do I report this as a bug then?
<geser> lch: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediawiki/
<geser> and it looks like 1.12.0-2lenny1 from lenny would be good to get in
<lch> 1.12.0-2 is already in and affected by the XSS, the 1.13.2 would be needed
<lch> it's not like it'll add any new dependencies or anything, it's just PHP code anyway
<geser> lch: http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mediawiki/news/20081014T223221Z.html mentions it's fixed in the version from lenny
<geser> I'm pretty sure 1.13.2 won't get into intrepid this short before the release
<geser> but patches fixing the XSS issue will get included
<lch> huh, it was my impression that the bug was fixed in 1.13.2 but there wasn't just a patch for the old versions
<geser> I guess someone backported that fix from 1.13.2 to 1.12.0
<Hobbsee> jibel: thanks, would have been helpful for you to mention that in #ubuntu-devel, FYI.  Prodded with the OMGURGENT stick.
<jibel> Hobbsee: I'm at work, not easy to chat between meeting :)
<Hobbsee> jibel: no problem.  Oh, it was definetly a dist-upgrade from hardy to intrepid you were doing?
<Hew> seb128: bug 230163, are you sure it's gnome-sudoku? I really think it's gnome-games, since gnome-sudoku is only present in Dapper, and this report is from Hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230163 in gnome-sudoku "gnome-sudoku won't start" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230163
<seb128> Hew: read the comment before the reassign?
<seb128> "$ apt-get install gnome-sudoku"
<jibel> Hobbsee: yes, most reports are about dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> jibel: that's what I thought.  Just checking
<Hew> seb128: Hmm, I'm not sure how that works. Launchpad says gnome-sudoku only exists for Dapper. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-sudoku
<seb128> Hew: gnome-games provides gnome-sudoku
<seb128> so it could be gnome-games which gets installed
<seb128> or the user could be using a ppa or something
<seb128> the bug lacks details
<jibel> Hobbsee: We're talking about it with slangasek on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> it's likely gnome-games that should depends on python-glade2
<Hobbsee> jibel: cool, i'm seeing that.  I just responded there :)
<Hew> seb128: Ah yes, gnome-games provides gnome-sudoku. I'll ask the reporter what version they are using. Do you think it should still be filed under gnome-sudoku then?
<seb128> Hew: no, reassign to gnome-games and change the title to "gnome-games should depends on python-glade2"
<angusthefuzz> could someone take a look at bug 286285 its a kernel bug that is has complete information and should be marked high importance.  Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286285 in linux "kernel 2.6.27-7-generic bug BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286285
<seb128> or python-glade
<Hew> seb128: Ok, will do, thanks for your help.
<seb128> Hew: no problem, thank you for the bug triage work there ;-)
<askand> I have marked bug 45574 as dublicate of bug 3235 instead of bug 10435 , should I mention why in the comments of that bug+
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45574 in gnome-desktop "Templates for New Document in nautilus aren't used (dup-of: 3235)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3235 in nautilus "Install Template Documents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 10435 in nautilus "Nautilus '~/Templates' folder does not exist" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10435
<wgrant> BjornT_: Can you try gnome-settings-daemon from my PPA please? It should fix bug #280148, and I'll hopefully get it SRUed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280148 in gnome-settings-daemon "After resume, ALPS touchpad fully functional, but with wrong settings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280148
<BjornT_> wgrant: sure, i'll try it
<wgrant> BjornT_: Thanks, I've had a couple of other success reports.
<marmuta> ok, I'm done with the SRU request. Could someone look over #272204 and give feedback?
<marmuta> persia, are u still around?
<persia> marmuta, I'm about, but I'm not on the SRU team.  Try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<marmuta> ok. thanks
<BjornT_> wgrant: the package in your ppa seems to work fine, thanks
<wgrant> BjornT_: Excellent. Care to comment on the bug for evidence?
<BjornT_> sure
<afflux> morning
<bddebian> Boo
<lch> Far
<jibel> doko: hi
<doko> jibel: ?
<jibel> doko: about bug 276828 . I'm very sorry if I'm wrong but I really can't see the lines you're referring to in the log file.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276828 in java-gcj-compat "package network-manager-gnome 0.7~~svn20080907t033843-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: files list file for package `java-gcj-compat-headless' is missing final newline" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276828
<jibel> doko: It stops on 2008.10.01 and the lines you're mentionning are from 2008.10.17
<jibel> doko: The message "list file for package `java-gcj-compat-headless' is missing final newline" the reporter is mentionning in description usually means a corrupted archive.
<doko> jibel: updated the info
<jibel> doko: Thank you.
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> Intel pro/wireless 3945BG dont work on ubuntu
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> 8.04
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> reporting a bug :)
<doko> jibel: it's always nice if you extract the few relevant lines from the attachment in the report
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> someone got me ?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hello ?
<jibel> doko: I usually do that, but in that case the reporter did it in the description. So I've thought there was enough information for that kind of classical failure.
<Kimf> I have a quite non standard problem, but might be related to a more general problem. I have vista on a raid 0 on sata 1,2 and a non raid disk on sata3 (nvidia bios raid). I'm trying to install intrepid to the non raid drive and at the moment booting it from grub4dos from the vista boot menu with the menu.lst that is generated and in /boot/grub/ but I just end up with busybox at initramfs. (installed with 8.10 alternate amd64 from 22. 
<tzn> hi there all you brave bug squashers
<tzn> where can I find information how to prepare and submit patch for a bug?
<tzn> i'm partucularly refering to #289700, which is trivial typo
<asomething> bug 289700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289700 in gnome-doc-utils "Typo in maintainer field" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289700
<asomething> You should take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide but in this case the issue is so trivial and we are in a freeze for the upcoming release that it should probably not be fixed untill the next time it gets uploaded for another reaseon
<bdmurray> crimsun: what sets the default sound capture device?  I'm looking at bug 289621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289621 in gnome-media "Sound Recorder - microphone recording regression in Intrepid Ibex" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289621
<calc> why can regular users change status from Triaged to something else?
 * calc thinks only bug squad should be able to Un-Triage a bug
<mrooney> that would seem to make sense, perhaps
<bdmurray> I think it helps with clean-up if more people can move bugs from Triaged -> Fix Released or Incomplete - especially with unmarked duplicate bug reports.
<calc> hmm true
<calc> a person who didn't belong to any groups at all marked my triaged (properly) bug to confirmed for some unknown reason
<bdmurray> It's a lack of understanding as to what Triaged means
<calc> yes and its annoying when people who don't know what they are doing mess with bugs :\
<bdmurray> It'd be more helpful I think if Launchpad gave status definitions
<calc> heh
<chrisccoulson> calc - i had a similar experience a couple of days ago where someone changed from triaged -> confirmed
<chrisccoulson> i just changed it back and quoted the meaning of triaged from the wiki page
<thekorn> bdmurray, what's the common way to add a testcase to a bugreport? updating the description with a "TESTCASE:" section?
<calc> thats effectively what i did, didn't bother to quote the status page though just told them they apparently don't know what Triaged means
<bdmurray> thekorn: yeah, the same thing with a workaround
<thekorn> ok, thanks
<bdmurray> calc: How are they supposed to know?
<calc> bdmurray: if they don't know they shouldn't be futzing with the status to begin with
<calc> of course our views may be different about messing with things that someone has no idea about :)
<calc> wow the wiki got a revamp :)
<bdmurray> I think they honestly want to help just don't understand how to
<calc> btw what is the url to the status page?
<calc> i will add that to the bug report so he knows where to look in the future
<chrisccoulson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
 * calc thinks the wiki list of current+stable is off a bit
<calc> should that include Gutsy as well?
<calc> or does that mean something other than supported
<thekorn> bdmurray, added comment and testcase to bug 289621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289621 in gnome-media "Sound Recorder - microphone recording regression in Intrepid Ibex" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289621
<thekorn> bdmurray, how should we handle bug 280534 now as there are many (maybe different issues) described (broken sound in wine, wrong length reported in g-sound-recorder, alsamixer only shows 'Master')
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280534 in alsa-driver "[intrepid] alsa is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280534
<bdmurray> thekorn: point the subscribers to the right bugs where appropriate
<chrisccoulson> ping ogasawara
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: pong
<bdmurray> thekorn: you meant select PulseAudio-Soundserver in step 5ish of bug 289621 right?
<chrisccoulson> hi. i seem to be seeing a fair few bug reports describing crashes, and they all seem to have a fairly common call trace in them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289621 in gnome-media "Sound Recorder - microphone recording regression in Intrepid Ibex" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289621
<chrisccoulson> bug 286285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286285 in linux "kernel 2.6.27-7-generic bug BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286285
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd bring that to your attention ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, right, let me correct it
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll take a look.  do have any of the other bug #'s handy.  if not no worries, I'll search for em.
<chrisccoulson> i've marked 2 other bugs as a duplicate of that one
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: ok great, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> i'm running bughelper atm to see if i can find any mopre
<motoplux> doko ping
<motoplux> doko i'm the one of #289934
<doko> motoplux: pong
<motoplux> doko I tried what you wrote but no results :(
<doko> motoplux: no results, or no good results? ;)
<motoplux> doko no good results, same error
<doko> motoplux: this is strange. could you re-run the postinst with -x (sudo bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure) and paste the output somewhere? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<motoplux> doko the last part http://paste.ubuntu.com/63366/
<doko> motoplux: the first part would be more interesting =)  run: sudo bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure 2>&1 | tee postinst.log
<doko> and paste the contents of the file postinst.log
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63369/
<motoplux> I modified cacerts_updates in no, just to try
<motoplux> doko this is with cacerts_update=yes in /etc/default/cacerts : http://paste.ubuntu.com/63370/
<doko> well, cacerts_updates doesn't affect the intial install
<doko> motoplux: which locale is set?
<doko> could you rerun: sudo LANG=C bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure 2>&1 | tee postinst.log
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63373/
<doko> motuplux: hmm, at least these are no default settings.
<doko> after running the previous command, please unset LC_CTYPE LC_ ... all of them
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63374/
<motoplux> doko also LANG?
<doko> no, keep it
<motoplux> doko in this way? unset LC_CTYPE . It doesn't unset it
<motoplux> doko only LC_ALL
<doko> motoplux: check with env|grep LC_   (nothing should be printed)
<motoplux> doko ok, env empty. I'll rerun the command
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63375/
<motoplux> doko for what it's worth, this time was faster
<doko> Errore keytool: java.lang.Exception: Impossibile importare il certificato, l'alias <brasil_gov_br> è già esistente
<motoplux> doko I mean running the command
<doko> there's still something setting the env ...
<motoplux> doko Unable to import the certificate, the alias is already present
<doko> motoplux: where did you paste this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63373/  is this a file?
<motoplux> doko I did locale
<motoplux> doko I will paste env
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63376/
<doko> looks good: please re-run: sudo LANG=C  LC_ALL=C bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst configure 2>&1 | tee postinst.log
<doko> but I don't think it's a locale problem.
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63378/
<motoplux> no errors?
<doko> now run dpkg --configure --pending
<motoplux> doko done!
<motoplux> doko thank you! what was that?
<doko> motoplux: please run: sudo env | grep -E 'LC_|LANG'
<motoplux> doko http://paste.ubuntu.com/63379/
<doko> motoplux: somehow you set LC_ALL (for the root user), this is not done during the standard install, so please find the place where this is set
<motoplux> doko mmm ok. I will search for it. thanks for now
<motoplux> doko maybe here http://paste.ubuntu.com/63385/ ?
<liw> motoplux, that looks like it's setting LC_ALL, yes
<motoplux> should I remove it? I don't remember now why I set it
<liw> I think you should; usually the LANG setting is enough
<motoplux> ok. brb
<doko> diner time ...
<Kimf> I'm having a rather non standard problem, that might be a more general problem. I'm running vista on a (nvidia fake)raid 0 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on a 3rd drive (nonraid). I'm booting this from the vista bootmanager with grub4dos and the menu.lst file from the ubuntu install. But I only get a busybox in the initramfs and a message that it can not find /dev/sdc1 (where it is installed). Has this been reported? Can't seem to find any
<Pici> Kimf: Have you asked in #ubuntu+1 yet?
<Kimf> Pici:Yes, once just before I came here and once earlier today.
<Kimf> Pici:Is that a no then?
<Pici> Kimf: No, sorry. I just wanted to make sure that you had asked there before asking here as well :/
<Kimf> ok, any information I should get to go with the bug report? Hoping get one ready to post tomorrow.
<bdmurray> adding you menu.lst would probably be helpful
<angusthefuzz> does anyone know the master bug number of all the complaints about performance regression in 8.10 in response to that article by phoenix
<bdmurray> Is there one?
<angusthefuzz> should be, unless we are just invalidating them
<angusthefuzz> i must have seen 5 in the last few hours
<Kimf> ok, I'll try to get that in there. But I have also tried a few different things with it, but just installed it again so that I have a "clean install". But seems to be a problem not related to it. As it seems like something is wrong in my /dev/ drives missing and such. I'll try to do a complete as possible report.
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: maybe its bug 289903?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289903 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 significantly slower than previous versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289903
<angusthefuzz> thanks bdmurray I think I actually assigned that duplicate, dont know what I was thinking anymore, there arent as many as i thought
<bdmurray> its a mistake to lump all those tests in one bug report too I think
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: yeah, in fact, some of the tests clearly showed an improvement
<angusthefuzz> the whole report was a bit overstated if you ask me, just trying to get peoples attention
<angusthefuzz> what can I do to help move the bug along?
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: move it along how?
<angusthefuzz> get it off the new and unconfirmed list, should i try to split it up, as you suggested?
<bdmurray> That's probably just work honestly
<bdmurray> er busy work!
<angusthefuzz> (I was hoping thats what you would say)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-28
<niadh> I have a bug I feel I can close
<niadh> bug 35065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 35065 in nautilus "icon very small on the desktop" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35065
<charlie-tca> I have six bugs against Xfce-places-plugin, 5 marked private, all appear to be duplicates
<charlie-tca> All 6 are reported against intrepid. The public bug is bug 275095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275095 in xfce4-places-plugin "xfce4-places-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275095
<calc> gar i had assigned some of my OOo bugs to 8.04.2 and they all seem to be missing now
<charlie-tca> How do I get the 5 marked private marked as duplicates?
<calc> or search is somehow broken
<calc> hmm when i do a milestone list for ubuntu it shows up though
<calc> so why does a standard milestone search for OOo show nothing at all :\
<calc> that is not good at all
<calc> i could end up not knowing about bugs because search is broken
<Hobbsee> charlie-tca: you can't load them?
<charlie-tca> I don´t know how. Can you teach me?
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<charlie-tca> bug 286734
<ubottu> Bug 286734 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/286734 is private
<Hobbsee> charlie-tca: you can't access that?
<charlie-tca> I can see it. Can I mark it as a duplicate while it is private?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> probably makes sense to mark it as a duplicate of a non-private bug
<charlie-tca> Great. I´ll take care of them then.
<Hobbsee> (just so people can see what it's been duped to)
<charlie-tca> Agreed. I just want them confirmed if there is that much happening
<Hobbsee> hum, that's a useless trace.
<Hobbsee> may as well dupe them all to the public one, then request a decent backtrace (i think there are policies and autoreplies for it)
<txwikinger> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<hggdh> charlie-tca, which one is the public you see?
<hggdh> hah, just saw it
<hggdh> also has one of the smallest coredumps I ever saw
<bdmurray> calc: I noticed that the other day it seems to happen if there is no current task for them
<charlie-tca> How do you get to see the core dump? I keep getting ¨can´t download¨
<hggdh> just click on the attachment shown
<hggdh> you might have gotten 'can't download' because it had already downloaded
<charlie-tca> I see
<bdmurray> calc: like bug 156070 doesn't show up in the list of apt-cacher bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156070 in apt-cacher-ng ""Failed Upgrade tool signature" when using do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156070
<bdmurray> calc: you could me too bug 290125 if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290125 in malone "Default source package bugs list missing some bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290125
<Sebboh> Where's muh hug?
<Sebboh> :)
<calc> bdmurray: i think it is slightly different than mine
<calc> bdmurray: when i search for a milestoned bug i guess if it isn't open against intrepid(?) then it doesn't show up at all
<calc> so i guess it might be the same type issue
<bdmurray> calc: what type of search are you doing?
<calc> bdmurray: just trying to see the bugs on OOo for 8.04.2
<calc> bdmurray: going to the OOo bug search page and selecting 8.04.2 shows nothing at all
<calc> eg https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=1425&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<calc> i'm pretty sure its not intended to be completely empty?
<Bit_Breaker>  No suitable module for running kernel found for virtualbox-ose for Ubuntu 8.10
<Bit_Breaker> can someone point me in the riht direction
<persia> Bit_Breaker, From where are you getting that message?
<Bit_Breaker> say again?
<Bit_Breaker> i was installing virtualbox-ose
<persia> "No suitable module for running kernel found for virtualbox-ose for Ubuntu 8.10"
<Bit_Breaker> yes i  get that message when i opened virtualbox and atempt to start a VM
<Bit_Breaker> also i  got modules from synaptic package manager and i recieved this message in the terminal
<persia> Bit_Breaker, Sounds like an interaction between the use of Recommends: for virtualbox-ose-source and the dkmsification of virtualbox-ose-source : I'd recommend filing it against virtualbox-ose
<Bit_Breaker> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<Bit_Breaker> Yes!! i got a Bug
<Bit_Breaker> whoo hoo. i m new
<Bit_Breaker> so i feel good. what do i have to do
<persia> Bit_Breaker, If this is your first bug, then congratulations : you've found a fairly subtle one.
<Bit_Breaker> yay!!
<Bit_Breaker> ok now i file it in the tracker right
<Bit_Breaker> i mean helper
<persia> go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bugs and check for a duplicate.
<persia> If you can't find one, use the Report a Bug link to report it.
<persia> Be sure to include the current versions of virtualbox-ose and virtualbox-ose-source installed on your system.
<Bit_Breaker> ok is this it?
<Bit_Breaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/150406
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150406 in virtualbox "The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> I'd recommend also attaching /var/log/dpkg.log, which might help understand the issue.
<Bit_Breaker> no right
<Bit_Breaker> ok will do
<Bit_Breaker> gimme a sec
<persia> No, it's not that bug : that's an old bug from when the virtualbox module handling was done differently.
<Bit_Breaker> filing report
<persia> Bit_Breaker, Thanks for the report.  Good luck with getting virtualbox working.
<Bit_Breaker> wait i need help
<Bit_Breaker> how do i attach the dkpg.log
<Bit_Breaker> persia?
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.
<Bit_Breaker> ok here u go guys https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/290152
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290152 in virtualbox-ose "Virtualbox-ose could not find suitable modules" [Undecided,New]
<Bit_Breaker> will start fresh after  i get some sleep
<dholbach> good morning
<ziroday> is there a hug day today?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081028 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Sebboh> what the hell..  It's 2008.  Can we please stop having modal dialogs that have focus on a button when they pop up?  You know what happens when the pop up while I'm typing?  My space or enter dismisses them and I have no idea what the box was. Bah.
<maco> Sebboh: focus follows mouse and keep your mouse out of the center of the screen?
<Sebboh> My focus doesn't follow the mouse.  If I figure out what app is doing it, I'll check for an existing report.  It's happened twice now..
<Sebboh> I hope it's not important. ;)
<Hobbsee> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo_work> ogasawara: ping
<thekorn> happy hug day!
<Kimf> bug 290153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290153 in linux "Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt (with Jmicron ATA controller)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290153
<Bit_Breaker> hi all
<persia> Does anyone happen to know a bug number for problems with wireless on the Dell Mini 9 in intrepid?
<Bit_Breaker> hi persia
<persia> hey Bit_Breaker
<Bit_Breaker> i filed the bug report yesterday
<Bit_Breaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/290152
<Bit_Breaker> .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290152 in virtualbox-ose "Virtualbox-ose could not find suitable modules" [Undecided,New]
<Bit_Breaker> isnt there a Hug Day today?
<bddebian> Boo
 * RainCT glances at bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya RainCT
<Bit_Breaker> how do i set up emails for a specific package
<Bit_Breaker> i get all the new bug announcements. but say i just want VBox or wireshark
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, you can subscribe to all notification emails of one package,
<thekorn> the link looks like:
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+subscribe
<Bit_Breaker> thekorn: how i want my inbox to be nice and neat
<Bit_Breaker> right now i get all notifications..
<Bit_Breaker> i guess its ok
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, are you one of the people who are subscribed to all bugmails?
<Bit_Breaker> yea
<Bit_Breaker> *yes\
<Bit_Breaker> its ok i like it
<Bit_Breaker> i will just star items i have interest in
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, out of curiosity: why? are you intrested in new ones?
<Bit_Breaker> idk.. im just trying to find a place to fit in. since im new and all
<Bit_Breaker>  thekorn: dk.. im just trying to find a place to fit in. since im new and all
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, ok :) I hope all this bugs and your full indox does not scare you away
<Bit_Breaker> lol.. its fun actually. but is there a way to subcribe to package specific alerts. and unsubscribe from NEW bug announcements
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, yes you can subscribe to bugmail for each package with a link like the one I gave you above,
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+subscribe - is an example link for wireshark
<Bit_Breaker> oooh! =-O
<Bit_Breaker> so how do i unscribe for all the NEW bugs
<Bit_Breaker> for now anyway
<Bit_Breaker> thekorn: until i get more skills
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, don't know, let me try to find out
<thekorn> Bit_Breaker, I'm not sure, but I think you have to uncheck the first box on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+subscribe
<Bit_Breaker> im making filters for specific packages
<Bit_Breaker> ok i have to un-check checkbxes
<Bit_Breaker> and i see procmail manages filters
<Bit_Breaker> http://www.procmail.org/
<Bit_Breaker> YAyy!!
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: there is a wiki page with some procmail filters for bug mail
<Bit_Breaker> wow. can i have a link
<Bit_Breaker> and it works with gmail?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFilter
<BUGabundo_work> ogasawara: ping
<BUGabundo_work> any one here can give me some feedback on bug 288617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288617 in linux "suspend to ram is missing from FUSA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288617
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: hi, I followed up with you suspend/resume bug.  I just wanted to clarify that suspend/resume is now working?
<BUGabundo_work> and bug 290191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290191 in linux "debuging hibernate fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290191
<BUGabundo_work> ahh there you are Leann
<BUGabundo_work> I just replied to it
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: ok, let me go read
<BUGabundo_work> I guess we are miss understanding each other
<BUGabundo_work> please read, and follow up here
<BUGabundo_work> please see 290191 too
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: running /etc/scpi/sleep.sh successfully suspend/resume's the machine so with regards to the kernel it would appear this is resolved
<BUGabundo_work> I guess
<BUGabundo_work> I never meant to say it was a kernel bug
<BUGabundo_work> just that it didn't happear anywhere
<BUGabundo_work> don't know how the system manages to show or hide the option
<BUGabundo_work> brb
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: right so the issue you have is that the option to suspend or hibernate is not showing up in the fast-user-switch applet
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: the actual process of suspending/resuming is find
<ogasawara> s/find/fine/
<BUGabundo_work> suspend according to the logs, works
<BUGabundo_work> hibernation fails
<BUGabundo_work> bug 290191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290191 in linux "debuging hibernate fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290191
<BUGabundo_work> with freezer system comes back, but I loose the mouse (or USB)
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: I can follow up with you on bug 290191, but for now I'm going to mark bug 288617 as fixed with respect to the kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288617 in linux "suspend to ram is missing from FUSA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288617
<BUGabundo_work> with devices system (kernel ??) crashses
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> or even invalid
<BUGabundo_work> since it never as a kernel bug
<ogasawara> ok
<BUGabundo_work> any one you think can folow up on that bug, now?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo_work: it may be best to open a new bug for the FUSA issue altogether since it seemed to intermix interface issues and actual suspend/resume issues
<ogasawara> or at least that was my initial impression
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager might help
<bdmurray> "Finding out why suspend or hibernate aren't offered"
<gulyan> #ubuntu-motu
<Bit_Breaker> bmurray: hello is there a listing of wikis similar to that one
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: what do you mean?
<Bit_Breaker> isnt that a HowTo for debugging packages
<jibel> Bit_Breaker: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Bit_Breaker> ok
<Bit_Breaker> YES!!!
<Bit_Breaker> cool
<jibel> Bit_Breaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase is also a good reference if you want to help with triaging
<Bit_Breaker> yes im still reading these
<Bit_Breaker> lol
<Bit_Breaker> ok i have been pointed in the right direction/.
<Bit_Breaker> Thanks everyone
<Bit_Breaker> how do i see all the mailing list im subscribed 2?
<Bit_Breaker> nvm. i need to read
<Ddorda> Hello
<Ddorda>  I would like to report about a translation mistake
<Ddorda> where can i fix it?
<Ddorda> or with who i should talk about it?
<Ddorda> ...
<jibel> Ddorda: hello, a translation for which package ?
<Ddorda> for an application
<Ddorda> the weather reporter
<Ddorda> Can I fix it myself, or I need someone to do it?
<jibel> Ddorda: If it is the weather applet on the panel, then you can file a report in launchpad against the package language-pack-gnome-<lang> .
<jibel> Ddorda: And you can propose a translation in Rosetta at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Ddorda> Thanks :D
<jibel> Ddorda: welcome
<BUGabundo_work> yeah that's it bdmurray!
<thekorn_> afflux,  Congrats!
<afflux> thanks :)
<afflux> didn't expect it to be that easy ;)
<hal14450> lo jcastro
<hal14450> i thought i'd join here and idle for a bit to get a better idea about how to do this bugjam thing
<savvas> has anyone experienced this bug while trying to refresh keys using seahorse Remove > Sync and Publish Keys:
<savvas> <big><b>Couldn't publish keys to server</b></big> entry has no objectClass attribute
<savvas> on the other hand, the command "gpg --refresh-keys" works well :)
<savvas> I don't know if it's the same function though
<james_w> savvas: I believe that has been reported, please search the seahorse bugs
<savvas> ah right, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/117514
<savvas> :)
<savvas> those errors seem kind of funny with that "<big><b>" markup text
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-29
<angusthefuzz> is someone around to take a look at bug 288432 I think I am handling the bug incorrectly?
<angusthefuzz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/288432 "upgrade to intrepid caused boot to console with nvidia card"
<hal14450> is your X still borked?
<angusthefuzz> i am not the poster, the poster fixed their own problem by adding a driver line to xorg.conf
<angusthefuzz> I am trying to decide if I mark the bug confirmed, add the workaround in comments and change the title
<hal14450> oic
<hal14450> sorry
<angusthefuzz> I think the poster is trying to tell us that intrepid didnt configure his setup automatically
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, this sounds correct
<angusthefuzz> i was handling it as a bug/problem
<hal14450> yeah
<hggdh> it seems like a bug
<hal14450> sounds like bulletproofx isn't detecting the card properly
<angusthefuzz> yeah
<hggdh> if you look at the xorg.0.log, it is failing to correctly acquire the card
<hggdh> at least one of them
<angusthefuzz> yeah, so really the bug is that the card isnt correctly detected, not that the user needs support
<hal14450> grep for the (EE)
<hal14450> lol
<hggdh> seems to be it
<angusthefuzz> great!  thanks
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, I would also ask for a lspci
<angusthefuzz> yep, thats what i am doing now :-)
<hggdh> cool...
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, and, of course, thank you for helping out
<angusthefuzz> ditto, learn something new every day in the channel
<hal14450> i know this is probably the wrong place to ask but i finally got unlazy enough to send in my gpg key for approval and i still haven't gotten the confirmation email
<hal14450> anyone have any idea on how long that takes?
<hggdh> hal14450, gpg key for approval for what?
<hggdh> (i.e., what are you trying to get access to?)
<angusthefuzz> for ubuntero?
<hal14450> yes for ubuntero
<hggdh> well, at least when I did it, there was no reply. You sign the CoC, you upload it, upload your gpg key, and you are done
<hal14450> on launchpad
<angusthefuzz> hal14450: I got an encrypted email that I needed to decrypt with firegpg
<angusthefuzz> hal14450: it took maybe an hour to get the email for me.
<hal14450> angusthefuzz, that's what i'm waiting for heh
<hggdh> darn, yes, you are right --there is the email asking you to confirm the key
<hal14450> i guess i have to be more patient
<hal14450> it's been close to an hour now
<angusthefuzz> hal14450: I decided the server had to work really hard to generate the encrypted email ;-)
<hal14450> lol
<hggdh> if the response is not automated, you will need to wait a few more hours -- most of the Lp folks are GMT
<hal14450> A message has been sent to hal9000@XXXXXX.XXX, encrypted with the key XXXXXX/XXXXXXXX. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<hal14450> that's all i have so far lol
<hal14450> so i assume it may be automated if not then i'll wait until the UK wakes up
<hggdh> well, then you got it
<hggdh> do what it asks...
<hal14450> just no email yet...
<hal14450> and i've had some issues w/ email today
<hggdh> but did you follow the link?
<hal14450> i don't have the link yet since no email has arrived
<hggdh> ah, sorry, I understood you had gotten it
<hal14450> that was just the confirmation on launchpad
<hal14450> i should have done this a long time ago but i was lazy
<hal14450> went to OnLinux this past weekend and got inspired to get more hands on ;-)
<hal14450> http://onlinux.ca
 * hggdh thinks about going to the UDS at Mountain View this year
<hal14450> hggdh, west coast eh?
<hggdh> yay... I used to live in the Bay Area, and never returned there
<hggdh> (the whole west coast, I mean)
<hggdh> for a while my office was at Redwood City
 * hal14450 lives in NY
 * hggdh lives in Plano, TX, but is (sigh) rarely there
<hal14450> cool I know a guy from Dallas that uses linux for everything but his main box I'm wearing him down though
<hal14450> the goal is to get him to try it for a month without dualboot as an option
<hggdh> well, I still have a virtual image of Windows -- need it for reporting times, and playing chess at playchess.com
<hal14450> we all have guilty pleasures lol
<hal14450> codeweavers is giving away software still for the next few hours anyway
<hggdh> hal14450, thanks -- I have forgotten about the lameduck thingy... If I can get completely out of Windows (and forget my MCSE) I will be happy
<hggdh> s/have/had/
<hal14450> ;-)
<hggdh> hum... codeweavers got hit hard...
<hal14450> haha yeh
<hal14450> i have it already
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/87436/ SIGSEGV .. malloc_consolidate (av=0xb8079140) at malloc.c:4852
<CarlFK> can anyone tell me what is the root of this problem?
<CarlFK> so I know who to bother
<bdmurray> hggdh: it'd be great to see you there
<mrooney> that dustin kirkland, pushing people way down on planet.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> is he rambling about scotch?
<mrooney> hggdh: I'll be there, we can have a jam session on EeeBotu!
<mrooney> bdmurray: haha no, he must have imported all his posts from his old blog into his new one
<mrooney> and ALL of them showed up and basically covered the front page
<mrooney> pushing anything recently before it immediately to the very bottom
<bdmurray> heh
<mrooney> I still got a pretty decent response to my call for translations, so that is all good I suppose
<woody86> can anybody give me some advice, or point me in the right direction with this bug:
<woody86> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/288660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288660 in update-manager "Update Manager unable to lock the administration directory" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<maco> woody86: im converting it to a question because it's not a bug, its just the person trying to use 2 apt's at once
<woody86> or this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288796 in ubuntu ""Enable mouse clicks with touchpad" turns on unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]
<woody86> maco- that's my first instinct, too, but he said he tried to run it again from a fresh reboot, and checked the system monitor to make sure no other instance of aptitude or synaptic
<woody86> was running
<maco> woody86: yeah, he's trying to click with his mouse on a TUI
<maco> as in, where he should be using tab and then enter to hit the OK
<maco> i just read through now
<woody86> where can I find the upstream bug reports for Pidgin?
<maco> woody86: developer.pidgin.im
<woody86> maco- thanks again :D
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 30 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<^lars^> good morning
<dholbach> hi ^lars^
<azimout> question: there are a lot of bug reports on launchpad that never saw any activity after the reporter filed them... is there some way (e.g. filter) to find those?
<thekorn> azimout, no, not really, as there is not "show only bugs with no activity"-filter,
<thekorn> but as a workaround you can search for bugs in a "New" state
<azimout> yes, i'll just start going through "new" bugs starting from the oldest one...
<thekorn> as all untouched bugs *sgould* have the status "New"
<azimout> thank you, thekorn
<jibel> azimout: you can also create a python script to count the number of comment for bugs in new/undecided state starting from the oldest one.
<azimout> thank you jibel for the idea, and congratulations on joining bugcontrol
<jibel> azimout: further infos at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples
<jibel> azimout: Thank you, I'm glad to join the team
<azimout> i have never written a python script for launchpad, although i have python experience from gnuradio
<azimout> i will read the links you sent me and attempt this...
<azimout> i will keep you posted
<jibel> azimout: And don't forget to test your script on staging before running it on the production launchpad
<azimout> ok, i will try that
 * thekorn kicks launchpad
<Hobbsee> thekorn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/290668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290668 in malone "Bug page timing out; suspect slow query on ValidPersonCache" [High,In progress]
<Hobbsee> (as that's probably what you're hitting?)
<thekorn> Hobbsee, yes exactly, got alot of timeouts on edge
<thekorn> thank you
<Hobbsee> thekorn: you're welcome
<maco> Hobbsee: thanks for the warning. just hit it too
<bucket529> Could I please get someone to change bug 290266 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'? Packaging request with a very ugly license.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290266 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] game editor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290266
<bucket529> Okay, just an ugly license. I didn't find anything that would keep it out of Multiverse.
<maco> bucket529: done
<bucket529> maco: Thanks
<mrooney> Does anyone know anyone good to ping in #canonical-sysadmin?
<bdmurray> mrooney: about what?
<mrooney> I have been trying to get a fairly simple ticket resolved for about a month now, no one ever responds :[
<bdmurray> mrooney: this week is a bit busy for them too I'd imagine
<bdmurray> mrooney: if you forward the ticket to me I'll see if there is anything I can do
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 285402 has the same traceback as something you fixed earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285402 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285402
<mvo> bdmurray: I think the problem is that its fixed in intrepid, but this guy is running hardy, we may consider a backport
<bdmurray> mvo: the changelog in 204075 says hardy
<mvo> oh
 * mvo checks
<mvo> bdmurray: you are right, I was confusing it with a different _read_status() failure that got fixed in intrepid - hmmm
<mvo> thanks, I think the fix is not compelte, I update the code
<kimf> bug #290762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290762 in ubuntu "RAID not detected on nforce 4 ultra after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290762
<BUGabundo_work1> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_work1> I'm trying to debug NM pptp
<BUGabundo_work1> and using dbg, but nm-applet is non-responsive
<BUGabundo_work1> it kinda makes it hard to open a VPN
<BUGabundo_work1> bug 259168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in network-manager-pptp "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259168
<BUGabundo_work1> any one??
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: not sure
<munckfish> Hi bdmurray & folks. Ubuntu is going to feature PS3 support once again in Intrepid. I'd like to check you guys are aware that in order for any PS3 specific bugs to get PS3 community team attention they need to be linked to the 'ubuntu-ps3-port' project in Launchpad, cheers.
<BUGabundo_work1> asac: had to reboot to even have control of my desktop
<BUGabundo_work1> it was moving everything to slow
<bdmurray> munckfish: I saw that, thanks for the information!
<munckfish> bdmurray: great! np
<bdmurray> munckfish: you might consider looking at the ps3 bug tag
<munckfish> yeah I look it sometimes when I remember
<munckfish> some turn up with the 'playstation' tag too I noticed
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: what did you do?
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: just install the -dbg packages ... then restart everything
<asac> you dont need to run nm in the debugger if that is what you mean by "slow"
<munckfish> bdmurray: there are probably some with 'ps3' tag which can be closed now - I'll review those in the coming days
<asac> (at least for now)
<BUGabundo_work1> asac: I just rebooted
<BUGabundo_work1> but how will the dbg version be used?
<BUGabundo_work1> don't I need to start it?
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: well. the output you get ... it already has a stack
<asac> this means that the plugin already does the backtracing
<BUGabundo_work1> ok
<BUGabundo_work1> so syslog shoould be enough?
<asac> to get a first impression just see what happens with all the -dbgsym installed
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: just the backtrace
<BUGabundo_work1> let me try the VPN  PPTP then
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: you need the -pptp-dbgsym package
<asac> (just to be sure)
<BUGabundo_work1> ahh ok
<BUGabundo_work1> installing
<asac> and all the others of course too
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: well. you need all symbols for everything involved to get something meaningful
<asac> give it a try
<BUGabundo_work1> I need to dongrade nm-pptp too
<BUGabundo_work1> lol
 * BUGabundo_work1 installing pptp-linux-dbg and nm-pptp-dbg
<BUGabundo_work1> asac: how much sensitive data does it store?
<BUGabundo_work1> I don't want my password to be sent publicly
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: err. it doesnt store anything
<BUGabundo_work1> ok
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: you can see what you send
<BUGabundo_work1> and do I need MPPE ?
<BUGabundo_work1> it was once necessary
<asac> if there is the password visible just dont send it or anonymize
<BUGabundo_work1> and it worked
<asac> not sure
<BUGabundo_work1> but now with it or without it doesn't
<BUGabundo_work1> I'll try both
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: i think you know how to get the crash ;)
<BUGabundo_work1> VON FAILESD
<BUGabundo_work1> actually I don't
<BUGabundo_work1> with MPPE : VPN FAILED
<BUGabundo_work1> can I upload the syslog ?
<BUGabundo_work1> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64189
<BUGabundo_work1> anything of use?
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: err, i dont see any crash in there
<BUGabundo_work1> it didn't crash
<BUGabundo_work1> but it didn't connect either
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: well. the bug i thought we are talking about had a crash ;)
<asac> lets track that
<BUGabundo_work1> it might!
<BUGabundo_work1> nm tends to blow
<BUGabundo_work1> either on VPNs or WiFi
<BUGabundo_work1> but right now, it aint crashing
<BUGabundo_work1> I just want my VPN to work...
<BUGabundo_work1> I need it to connect to my Univ WiFi
<BUGabundo_work1> either that or the WPA Entrepise PAP Eduroam
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: try http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/NetworkManager?view=revision&revision=4210
<asac> that patch
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: try the latest nm packages from ppa in intrepid
<asac> at least a bunch of EAP issues were fixed yesterday
<BUGabundo_work1> no PPA version tweak for that one?
<BUGabundo_work1> I had the PPA version
<BUGabundo_work1> but it failed too
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: no. thats not integrated yet. would be cool if you could verify. then i will ramp that up
<BUGabundo_work1> and you recommend me to install the dbg version
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: you tried the latest ppa on WPA-EAP?
<BUGabundo_work1> how do I do it?
<BUGabundo_work1> 1st time paching sources!
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: cannot explain that ;) ... ask in -motu ;)
<BUGabundo_work1> ok
<asac> cannot explain == have to run in a few
<BUGabundo_work1> np
<asac> otherwise you need to wait for next ppa update ... when i will upload a new snapshot there
<BUGabundo_work1> WPA and WPA2 is working fine for me
<BUGabundo_work1> but entreprise aint
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: those it doesnt work
<asac> 18:26 < BUGabundo_work1> either that or the WPA Entrepise PAP Eduroam
<asac> s/those/thought/
<BUGabundo_work1> WPA personal = OK
<BUGabundo_work1> WPA Entreprise = Timesout a lot and can't reconnect
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: right. nm3 should fix that
<BUGabundo_work1> nm3 ?
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: the package uploaded today to nm ppa
<asac> ~nm3
<kimf> BUGabundo_work1:You getting the "no vpn secret"?
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: should fix the timeout thing
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: network-manager - 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2~nm3
<BUGabundo_work1> let me upgrade to the PPA version
<asac> please verify that ... and also verify the pptp patch ;)
<asac> thanks ;)
<BUGabundo_work1> I have now ~nm1
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: thats old
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<BUGabundo_work1> amd64
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: i am talking about network-manager
<asac> -pptp has nothing to do with WPA-EAP
 * BUGabundo_work1 running sudo apt-get update
<BUGabundo_work1> I know asac
<BUGabundo_work1> LOL
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> you never know ;)
<BUGabundo_work1> just because I don't patch it doesn't mean I don't know my network transport types!
<BUGabundo_work1> 2 bugs!
<BUGabundo_work1> PPTP fail to connect
<BUGabundo_work1> and WPA Entreprise timeouts
<asac> yeah
<asac> you need latest of PPA to verify the latter
<BUGabundo> ~$ apt-cache show network-manager
<BUGabundo> Architecture: amd64
<BUGabundo> Version: 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2~nm3
<BUGabundo> ok, now I have nm3
<asac> everything needs to be restarted (-> reboot)
<asac> then test EAP
<BUGabundo> I miss read
<BUGabundo> Preparing to replace network-manager-pptp 0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu1 (using .../network-manager-pptp_0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu2~nm1_amd64.deb) ...
<BUGabundo> it was replacing
<BUGabundo_work1> EAP ?
<BUGabundo_work1> I don't have EAP
 * BUGabundo rebooting
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: you are talking about WPA Enterprise timeouts
<asac> thats EAP
<BUGabundo_work1> ahh
<BUGabundo_work1> ok
<BUGabundo_work1> can't test those now
<BUGabundo_work1> not at univ
<asac> WPA-PSK
<asac> WPA-EAP
<kimf> BUGabundo_work1:You getting the "no vpn secret" on that PPTP VPN?
<BUGabundo_work1> I'm at work
 * BUGabundo_work1 GDM starting
<BUGabundo_work1> at our University we use EDUROAM
<BUGabundo_work1> that's WPA Entreprise + TTLS + PPA
<BUGabundo_work1> s/PPA/PAP/
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64197/
<BUGabundo> VPN (nm3) PPTP with MPPE
<BUGabundo> fails
<BUGabundo> (of course)
<BUGabundo> tommorow I'll try to test/log WPA Entreprise
<asac> BUGabundo_work1: from the patch that you didnt apply yet it seems that pptp overrides everything NM sets through /etc/ppp/options.pptp or just options
<asac> you might to check that there are the right settings
<BUGabundo> any other advice before I go?
<asac> BUGabundo: what are the symptoms? you dont get any password dialog?
<BUGabundo> it asks to unlock
<BUGabundo> I set allow for session
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit -i /etc/ppp/options.pptp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/64198/
<BUGabundo> Oct 29 17:42:06 blubug NetworkManager: <WARN>  get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: vpn-password-dialog.c.299 (nma_vpn_request_password): canceled.
<kimf> Try to remove the password you have set in the VPN, so that you get the password pop-up and try to connect and enter the password
<BUGabundo> you mean this?
<BUGabundo> all passwords removed from NM config and keychain (seahorse)
<BUGabundo> its asking for the pass
<BUGabundo> I enter it, don't select any checkboxs
<BUGabundo> and VPN ballon show up saying it failed
<BUGabundo> and now asac "leaves the room"
<asac> 18:47 < BUGabundo> you mean this?
<asac> 18:48 < asac> right ... do what kimf says ;)
<asac> reconnect
<BUGabundo> asac: $ pastebinit -i /var/log/syslog
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64202/
<BUGabundo> who is kimf?
<BUGabundo> ahh the other person who asked me to remove the pass
<kimf> yup, hehe
<BUGabundo> (2008-10-29 17:47:34) freenode: all passwords removed from NM config and keychain (seahorse)
<BUGabundo> (2008-10-29 17:47:47) freenode: its asking for the pass
<BUGabundo> (2008-10-29 17:48:02) freenode: I enter it, don't select any checkboxs
<BUGabundo> (2008-10-29 17:48:13) freenode: and VPN ballon show up saying it failed
<BUGabundo> sorry kimf....
<BUGabundo> didn't read the nick
<BUGabundo> was expecting an answer from asas
<BUGabundo> bah asac
<BUGabundo_work1> keep rotating my head to two monitors makes me a bit dizzy
<kimf> No problem. Noticed it was a problem similar to mine. And there I can connect if I type in the password in the password pop-up
<kimf> So would at least have been a workaround
<BUGabundo> didn't work for me
<asac> BUGabundo: read the backlog
<asac> 18:47 < kimf> Try to remove the password you have set in the VPN, so that you get the password pop-up and try to  connect and enter the password
<asac> BUGabundo: ^^
<asac> k
<asac> well ... not sure then
<asac> i would try to tweak the options a bit
<asac> i mean the ppp/options file
<asac> BUGabundo: in the log i see its MS-CHAP
<asac> BUGabundo: which is refused in your options.pptp
<asac> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64203/
<BUGabundo> let me select only mschap2
<BUGabundo> its a ISA server here at work
<asac> no clue what that is though
<asac> but go ahead
<BUGabundo> ISA Server?
<BUGabundo> or mschap2?
<asac> enable MPPE and get a fresh log ... at best not all, but only the last 3 minutes ;)
<BUGabundo> how can I tell syslog to rotate?
<asac> BUGabundo: first only enable MPPE
<BUGabundo> or should I just tail it?
<asac> then tail -f -n0 it
<asac> and reproduce and paste it
<BUGabundo> MPPE with MSCHAP2 only
<asac> yes
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe also read: http://marc.info/?l=pptpclient-devel&m=109408957028647&w=2
<BUGabundo> its taking a lot of time to rotate the log
<asac> if there is a blank or special sign in password it might be an issue here
<BUGabundo> just letters and numbers
<BUGabundo> how wait
<BUGabundo> there is a '.'
<asac> CHAP authentication failed
<BUGabundo> point
<asac> # specifying the wrong domain (E=691),
<asac> specifying the wrong password (E=691), (e.g. by not quoting special characters),
<asac> using spaces or blanks as part of your password (E=691), (our tests show this doesn't work).
<asac> those are all 691
<asac> check them
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64206/
<asac> yeah
<asac> most likely not properly escaped password
<BUGabundo> why is it using mschap when I select only mschap2 ?
<BUGabundo> ill use another user for the test
<BUGabundo> let me just connect to the AD
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64209/
<BUGabundo> new user, simple password (just 4 chars)
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> so it aint the password escape, alone
<asac> BUGabundo: is that the log?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> but I don't see any E=691 errors now
<BUGabundo> so it's a 2 fold bug?
<BUGabundo> latest log http://paste.ubuntu.com/64209/
<asac> BUGabundo: the paste above has E691
<asac> BUGabundo: that has the same error
<BUGabundo> yes it has
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> eye tired
<asac> really. try to remove the options stuff as i said
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> all out
<asac> i think you are really on MSCHAP
<BUGabundo> just MSCHAP2 and MPPE
<asac> he?
<asac> what is in your options now?
 * BUGabundo printscreen
<asac> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> options.pptp file we need
<BUGabundo> I never thouch that
<BUGabundo> doesn't NM handle it?
<asac> BUGabundo: why don t you read what i sais above?
<BUGabundo> I think I did
<BUGabundo> sorry if I'm causing you trouble
<BUGabundo> long day of work
<asac> BUGabundo: 18:43 < asac> BUGabundo_work1: from the patch that you didnt apply yet it seems that pptp overrides everything NM  sets through /etc/ppp/options.pptp or just options
<asac> 18:43 < asac> you might to check that there are the right settings
<BUGabundo> I already pastbini it !
<asac> BUGabundo: try to remove the refusal stuff from there
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont want it paste binned
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> so, should I just comment those lines?
<asac> and when i talk about options i talk about that file
<asac> and not about options in NM
<asac> no clue
<asac> i have never used pptp to be honest
<asac> i would expect that a comment shouldbe enough
<BUGabundo> commented
<BUGabundo> let me try again
<BUGabundo> still fails
<asac> yeah. then we cant debug it
<asac> i need to know what is wrong ;)
<asac> and then i can fix that in nm
<BUGabundo> logs?
<asac> nm doesnt do much except running pptp
<asac> the logs dont show anything
<asac> at least not to me
<BUGabundo> I can't give you a VPN account
<BUGabundo> to our server
<asac> BUGabundo: that would probably be helpful
<BUGabundo> then you will have all the logs I do
<asac> BUGabundo: can we do that tomorrow?
<BUGabundo> sure
<asac> ok
<asac> cool
<BUGabundo> I'll be all week
<asac> no guarantees
<asac> but can take a look
<BUGabundo> if you pinky promise not to damage our server/network
<asac> testing self is much quicker than remotely ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont want another account
<asac> what damage can i do ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: you can close the account down after a few hours i think
<BUGabundo> well.. you will be inside the network
<BUGabundo> once you connect to the vpn
<BUGabundo> ehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> well.
<BUGabundo> MS bug: you close the account and the user is keept connected
<asac> cant you setup VPN in such a way that i can authenticate, but my packets dont get routed ;)
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> you do that on the client side
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> or at least you did on nm 0.6
<BUGabundo> can't find that option on nm0.7
<BUGabundo> its the Gateway option
<asac> did what?
<asac> oh now
<asac> no
<asac> i mean you could setup a firewall on the vpn server
<asac> that doesnt let any packet from me through ;)
<BUGabundo> I need it on
<asac> and hand out a fixed ip to me or something
<BUGabundo> ppl connect from out side
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. thats why i mean: "block just me"
<asac> anyway ... have to prepare for evening
<asac> lets do that tomorrow
<BUGabundo> messing with the firewall, might interfire with the connection login
<asac> you can send me credentials with my gpg key if you want
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> with my gpg key encrypted ... if you want
<BUGabundo> I'll look you up on LP
<BUGabundo> bye
<asac> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac
<asac> thanks
<asac> bye
<calc> is there a reason that +upstreamreport doesn't base the upstream number off the triaged numbers (because triaged is too new or something?)
<calc> aiui shouldn't it be - 1. all bugs 2. triaged 3. upstream (triaged) 4. bugwatched (upstream)
<calc> istr someone complaining about it because they hadn't triaged their bugs yet when the report first started, but its been a while now
<asac> calc: i wouldnt try to put too much sense into what is listed there ;)
<calc> heh
<asac> calc: i actually thought that triaged should only be used to show the oppertunity of forwarding
<calc> iirc triaged is supposed to mean you have enough information to reproduce and/or fix the bug from the submitter
<calc> if isn't forwardable because it is an ubuntu bug it would still be triaged once it has enough info in the report
<calc> confirmed only really means someone else sees the bug not necessarily that the developer can see it
<asac> calc: yeah. well. as i said dont put too much sense in it
<calc> ok
<asac> usually bugs with an empty upstream target should be "to forward"
<asac> and triaged doesnt really matter at all
<asac> like when you go to launchpad search page you can search for "bugs that are supposed to go upstream" or something
<asac> so the ratio that matters here imo is:
<asac> all bugs / bugs with upstream target / bugs forwarded / bugs with empty upstream target (e.g. to be forwarded)
<asac> but then the argument was that a bug needs to be properly triaged before being forwarded so having a triaged vs. empty upstream target ration might be good as well
<asac> ok off for real
<calc> goodnight :)
<calc> the argument from my side about the above is yes you can be fairly certain a bug is for upstream but until you have enough info to be 'triaged' you don't really know for certain, at least in most cases.
<calc> and sometimes users mark bugs as upstream themselves, ugh
<geekkit> I've been tracking (lurking) a particular bug that seems to have gone unattended for three versions now at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/205364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205364 in emerald "Repositories tab missing in emerald-theme-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geekkit> i was wondering if there's a way to find the group/person who can look into fixing this. it appears to be one line of code to uncomment
<crimsun> geekkit: my understanding is that "upstream" doesn't support emerald
<geekkit> sorry? upstream?
<crimsun> the developers
<geekkit> crimsun: so upstream is the developer group?
<arno_b> is someone able to reproduce bug 286436 (see the last comment)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286436 in thunderbird ""send to..." don't work" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286436
<arno_b> I try to debug with gdb with no result :s if someone has an idea
<MadsRH> If i want to report a bug for the shutdown window, witch package is that?
<james_w> MadsRH: Hi. Which shutdown window?
<MadsRH> the one in the system menu
<james_w> gnome-session
<MadsRH> thanks
<afflux> evening
<eightyeight> (not specifically bug-related, but...) does anyone use gmail filters to filter out the bug emails coming from launchpad? because the email is from myself to myself, matching '[Bug ' in the subject is getting more than i want
<bdmurray> eightyeight: I don't know if gmail shows them but there are specific headers associated with launchpad bugs that would be helpful
<eightyeight> yeah. i see the X-Launchpad-* headers, but gmail filters won't allow that
<eightyeight> ahh. 'replyto:(*@bugs.launchpad.net)' works
<Kimf> bug #290762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290762 in ubuntu "RAID not detected on nforce 4 ultra after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290762
<bcurtiswx> hey, anyone know if sound juicer rips from DVD's?
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: I don't think it does. I know acidrip can though
<bcurtiswx> nhandler, ty
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: You can also use ffmpeg. And there is also a way to use vlc to do it
<bcurtiswx> interesting, ok ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-30
<calc> just realized i only have about 25 non triaged non incomplete bugs
<calc> out of 526 :)
<hggdh> persia, ping
<Hammonjj> hi everyone
<Hammonjj> i'm a cs student looking to get involved with bug fixing.  i was wondering if anyone knew of a resource i cold contact
<Hammonjj> could***
<hggdh> well, he was fast... fast in and fast out
<techno_freak> NetworkManager has totaly screwed up in the latest update, it doesn't even run dhclient when booting up and even if I restart NM manually, the applet still shows no wired connections activated
<Juanelone> ubunti 8.10 woohooo
<thekorn> good morning
<maco> hiya
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<maco> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi maco
<maco> so, for QA stuff, laserjock and i were talking about our utter lack of unit tests.  so i started a set of wiki pages to write up test cases for us to do manually.  they can eventually be turned into automated ones, i suppose, but at least we'll have the specs for when that time comes
<maco> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApplicationTesting
<maco> if anyone wants to help write up things that need to be tested repeatedly during unstable to ensure a minimal set of functionality...feel free
<maco> tjaalton: about the joysticks...if they wont be evdev, how will they be handled?
<tjaalton> maco: just like before
<tjaalton> ie. games work
<tjaalton> if you want to use them as pointer devices, wait for the patch to hal that mjg59 posted
<tjaalton> then x-x-i-joystick only needs to check for input.joystick devices, not the product id
<maco> tjaalton: do you need to set them up in xorg.conf?
<tjaalton> maco: with those updates, no
<maco> tjaalton: awesome! will update post
<maco> tjaalton: wacom's still screwed though, right?
<tjaalton> I'm not sure if the hal patch will be SRU'd, but hope so
<tjaalton> maco: yes, you can only initialize the device with one set of parameters when using input-hotplug
<tjaalton> so the driver needs some love
<maco> tjaalton: updated version ok?
<tjaalton> YABC, a sec
<maco> yabc?
<tjaalton> yet-another-browser-crash
<tjaalton> just invented it myself ;)
<maco> gotcha
<tjaalton> maco: yep, looks fine
<maco> kk thanks
<niadh> I know this is probably gonna be a pain, but I've just got up, intending to upgrade ubuntu while I am out today, any reason why upgrade manager ain't showing the update option?
<RAOF> 'cause it's not released yet?  Also, probably better asked on #ubuntu+1, I'd wager :)
<niadh> Was under the impression it's out today
<niadh> Of course it doesn't mean 9AM today
<niadh> Just wondered
<Hew> niadh: Watch #ubuntu+1. It's not out yet, but should be out some time today.
<RAOF> Yeah.  It'll be out sometime today, barring huge last minute problems.
<Hew> niadh: Also #ubuntu-release-party
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<Bodsda> morning
<BUGabundo_work> good morning
<asac> BUGabundo_work: hey ;)
<Bodsda> downloading intrepid rc atm -- 8.04 is running really slow for me so i think its time for some spring cleaning
<asac> BUGabundo_work: got my messages?
<BUGabundo_work> not yet
<asac> BUGabundo_work: look in mail + bug ;)
<BUGabundo_work> I publish one of my passwords online!
<asac> BUGabundo_work: he?
<BUGabundo_work> took most of the morning to change my old passwords
<asac> BUGabundo_work: oh :)
<BUGabundo_work> and now I'm in meetings
<BUGabundo_work> didn't even had time to turn laptop on
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah. ok anyway ... PPA version should work.
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i gave hints how to workaround without that patch in bug
 * BUGabundo_work opens ubuntu mailbox
<asac> s/PPA version/new PPA version/
 * BUGabundo_work laptop booting
<BUGabundo_work> is anyone getting "floating point exception" on skype 64bits?
<BUGabundo_work> asac: sorry to say, but VPN still won't work after the update!
<BUGabundo_work> do I need to reboot?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: depends
<asac> BUGabundo_work: which -pptp version do you have installed now?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: does the workaround work for you?
<asac> for me stuff works now
<BUGabundo_work> PPA version of course
<asac> BUGabundo_work: which ;)?
<BUGabundo_work> haven't read it yet
<BUGabundo_work> brb
<BUGabundo_work> user probs
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache show network-manager-pptp
<BUGabundo> Architecture: amd64
<BUGabundo> Version: 0.7~~svn20081015t024626-0ubuntu2~nm2
<asac> BUGabundo_work: works for me
<asac> i am currently connected
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i had to select MPPE
<asac> thats all
<BUGabundo_work> I have it on
<asac> and dont use password
<asac> because that doesnt work
<asac> BUGabundo_work: dump your connection
<asac> create a new one
<asac> most likely you tweaked something else
<BUGabundo_work> 1st thing I did
<BUGabundo_work> the ballon won't even show up...
<BUGabundo_work> it desapears in less then half a sec
<asac> which balloon?
<BUGabundo> the FAILED connection
<asac> well. i think you have other issues then. what error do you get in syslog now?
<BUGabundo_work> just tested to a 2nd vpn and it also failed!
<BUGabundo> let me tail it
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64567/
<BUGabundo_work> nothing there!
<asac> BUGabundo_work: you should really get to a clean state
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<asac> wipe keyring stuff
<asac> and such
<BUGabundo_work> what do I need?
<asac> you need to have a new password dialog triggered
<asac> not sure
<BUGabundo_work> rm /etc ?
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL
<asac> i dont know
<asac> really
<BUGabundo_work> apt-get remove --purge nm *
<asac> no
<asac> you need to remove your keyring stuff
<asac> open seahorse
<asac> and remove stuff from there
<asac> all passwords and things
<asac> and also dont fill the password in the connection editor
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> the ONLY key there as been removed
<asac> well
<asac> then ensure that you dont have a password in the connection
<asac> at best dump it again
<BUGabundo_work> deleting VPNs and doing new ones
<BUGabundo_work> wait..
<BUGabundo_work> I'm going to boot livecd
<asac> just fill in username gateway and no passord
<BUGabundo_work> and test from there
<asac> BUGabundo_work: no need to
<BUGabundo> no ?
<asac> you just need get back to a state you always had yesterday
<asac> i am sure you can figure that out
<asac> i mean that you get asked for password and such
<asac> and that there is actually a connect attempt in the log
<asac> the package certainly didnt change anything in this regard
<BUGabundo_work> no need for domain??
<BUGabundo_work> I'm entereing it!
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yes domain is ok
<asac> BUGabundo_work: if you read bug/mail you see how you can encode that in the username though
<BUGabundo_work> CAPS or lower case?
<asac> ... which allows you to use it without the ppa package
<asac> BUGabundo_work: domain? here its caps
 * BUGabundo checks LP bugmil
<BUGabundo> windows uses it as CAPS
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i think it even works here without a domain ;)
<BUGabundo_work> does it escape passwords correctly?
<asac> what do i know
 * BUGabundo connetcing
<asac> my password was simple enough
 * BUGabundo VPN Connection Failed
<asac> that error is unimportant
<asac> you need to get the ssylog as always
<BUGabundo> LCP terminated by peer (;'w^I^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-f)
<BUGabundo> I guess this is it now
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah. .. thats MPPE
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64569/
<asac> enable MPPE ... at least that made it work here
 * BUGabundo makes MPPE on... forgot last time
<asac> BUGabundo_work: cool. also i just verified. at least my account works without domain :)
<asac> but also with domain or with domain encoded in username
<asac> e.g. DOMAIN\username or username@DOMAIN
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> it should work
<BUGabundo_work> hey... my messages didn't came
<BUGabundo_work> IT WORKSSSSS
<asac> cool ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so passwords get properly encoded
<asac> gtk
<asac> BUGabundo_work: now please test WPA-Enterprise ;)
<asac> i think the problem with the password in the settings directly needs to be dealt too
<BUGabundo_work> not there!
<asac> but i can figure that ;)
<BUGabundo_work> only tonight when I get to Universaty
<BUGabundo_work> can we make MPPE on by default?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: not sure :/
<asac> i mean technically for sure
<asac> not sure what is wanted
<BUGabundo_work> 2nd vpn is failing
<asac> BUGabundo_work: which error?
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64573
<asac> BUGabundo_work: but it succeeds first right?
<asac> i mean it gets ip an all
 * BUGabundo hates when VPNs disconect IRC
<BUGabundo> diff VPNs
<BUGabundo> not the company anymore
<BUGabundo> its the univ VPN now
<BUGabundo> I think I can talk to the admin to get you an account too
<asac> BUGabundo_work: maybe try options first
<BUGabundo> MPPE disabled
<BUGabundo> why did it got disable?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: you definitly connected and got an IP
<BUGabundo> nm-pptp-service-4519 warn[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:331]: short read (-1): Message too long
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah.  thats most likely the reason why its disconnecting
<asac> the MPPE disabled stuff is most likely just output when shutting down
<asac> BUGabundo_work: is the gateway and stuff correct?
<asac> looks a bit "simple" :)
 * BUGabundo_work checking
 * BUGabundo asking the Univ network admin for VPN logs
<asac> also a bit strange that the second DNS comes from a complete different net:
<asac> 192.168.62.8 <-> 10.0.0.1
<BUGabundo_work> VPN is now on!
<BUGabundo_work> tried a mirror server
<asac> ok. so bogus vpn server
<asac> BUGabundo_work: please talk to admin
<BUGabundo_work> talking
<asac> and figure out if its a misconfiguration and if it is figure out if windows users are affected or if they have more magic
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64576 Success
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yay ;)
<asac> good stuff
<asac> BUGabundo_work: do you remember how the domain/username encoding looks like in a windows login box?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: is it like DOMAIN\user ... or DOMAIN\\user ?
<asac> i think i saw that once ... but thats years ago :(
<BUGabundo_work> retested inicial server and it failed again
<BUGabundo_work> its a server setting I guess
<BUGabundo_work> mirror server works
<BUGabundo_work> but requires MPPE
<BUGabundo_work> DOMAIN\user single slash on windows
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so the other doesnt require MPPE?
<BUGabundo_work> user@DOMAIN also valid
<asac> BUGabundo_work: try to disable it then (though i guess thats obvious to test ;))
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ok cool
<asac> thanks
<asac> (domain encoding)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yes know that @ is the modern way
 * BUGabundo_work testing all 3 servers without MPPE
<asac> but most likely it will never be THE standard way ... as always ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i think the first already failed right?
<asac> oh sorry
 * asac confuses work/school
<BUGabundo> School server 1 with MPPE fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/64580/
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah thats the bogus address stuff
<asac> we need admin input on whats special and if that server works at all on windows
<asac> BUGabundo_work: or doese it work without MPPE?
<BUGabundo> School server 1 withOUT MPPE fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/64581
<asac> oh that server at least tells that MPPE is required
<BUGabundo> School server mirror withOUT MPPE fail
<asac> your work server just continues
<BUGabundo_work> got a time out  now
<BUGabundo_work> on the mirror
<BUGabundo> School server mirror WITH MPPE timeout http://paste.ubuntu.com/64583/
<asac> BUGabundo_work: which server worked before?
<BUGabundo_work> that one
<asac> BUGabundo_work: try again
<BUGabundo_work> msvpn1.dei....
<BUGabundo_work> and now it Simply Worked
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ok. try a few times ... with and without disconnecting first
<BUGabundo> School server mirror WITH MPPE Success http://paste.ubuntu.com/64585/
<BUGabundo_work> School server mirror WITH MPPE SUCESS http://paste.ubuntu.com/64585
<BUGabundo_work> humm I'm lagging!!! lol missed that on IRC
<BUGabundo_work> the admin is offline now! not sure if he went to check this stuff
<BUGabundo> ubottu:  ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<asac> BUGabundo_work: well ... i think the failure might also been have due to the server
<asac> BUGabundo_work: you should try multiple times to get a better feeling about the fail ratio
<BUGabundo_work> at least I know have 2 working servers
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so you have 3 servers in school
<BUGabundo_work> tonigh I'll teste the VPN over open WiFi
<BUGabundo_work> and test EDUROAM
<BUGabundo_work> no asac
<BUGabundo_work> 2 vpn server at school
<BUGabundo_work> plus one at work
<BUGabundo_work> I know I'm babbling all over the place
<BUGabundo_work> making it hard for you to follow
<BUGabundo_work> now we have a post release update to do
<BUGabundo_work> asac: admin is back
<BUGabundo_work> trying to get him to look at the server
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ok
<asac> BUGabundo_work: anyway. even the current package works if you encode the domain in the username
 * BUGabundo finally some time to look at backlog emails!
<asac> and dont use the domain field in NM
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> release notes maybe?
<asac> not sure. the vpn plugins should be more important, but they are not on CD
<asac> and not even in main
<BUGabundo_work> but people upgrading
<asac> we will get the update in asap. that should be good enough i think
<BUGabundo_work> will get a non working VPN
<BUGabundo_work> that might leave some users without ANY chance to fix
<snap-l> Did anyone else receive a security update today?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: well. the notes are all done and so ;)
<asac> snap-l: whats the problem?
<BUGabundo_work> I did snap-l
<snap-l> I'm not seeing any notes for what the issue was.
<snap-l> More curious than anything
<asac> snap-l: not sure. look http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<asac> most likely you got one of the more recent ones then
<jdstrand> snap-l: it is expected. base-files needed an update before intrepid was released, so no USN. it went through -security because of the extrememly late hour in the release process
<asac> jdstrand: thanks for helping out ;)
<snap-l> jdstrand: Thanks for the clarification. :)
<jdstrand> np
<asac> BUGabundo_work: could you post a syslog that shows the authentication error to the bug?
<asac> at best replace the description
<asac> BUGabundo_work: if oyu want you can open a new bug for the MPPE by default thing
<asac> and point the other reports in the bug to that one (as some appear to have been struck by that too)
<BUGabundo_work> asac: it could be great if we made a poll, and ask users on that bug to vote if it worked best with or without MPPE
<asac> BUGabundo_work: well. bugs attract a highly biased user base :)
<Bit_Breaker> hello all
<Bit_Breaker> i was wondering if the images provided here, can be crafted to work in VBox
<Bit_Breaker> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<BUGabundo_work> asac: (13:02:56) André:
<BUGabundo_work> Embora os dois serviços (msvpn e msvpn1) sejam semelhantes, têm algumas diferenças entre eles, por exemplo o msvpn1 suporta MPPC e também chaves statefull.
<BUGabundo_work> the admin says both machines are similar
<Bit_Breaker> they are a part of this wikihttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<asac> Bit_Breaker: wouldnt think so. you could ask QA folks if they have prepared vbox images
<BUGabundo_work> but mirror server as MPPC and statefull keys
<Bit_Breaker> asac: ok who would that be? QA that is .
<asac> Bit_Breaker: maybe ask on #ubuntu-testing .... but i think to remember that thats on their todo list. so most likely there are no vbox images yet
<CaPriCoRN^80> persia: hi
<CaPriCoRN^80> i have read the documentation
<CaPriCoRN^80> i tried to report a bug related to 8.04
<CaPriCoRN^80> but didnt get any response
<BUGabundo_work> asac: you got me lost now!
<BUGabundo_work> what bug log do you mean I should post to the bug??
<asac> BUGabundo_work: no. reproduce the bug log that leads to the AUTHETNTICATION failure
<asac> that wone with the =691 code
<asac> BUGabundo_work: if you still have it somewhere just use that :)
<Bit_Breaker> asac: thanks
<BUGabundo_work> ill have to look for IRC logs and get the pastebin of it
<Bit_Breaker> asac: how can i help make images for Vbox
<BUGabundo_work> or my console logs... even maybe by grepping my syslog
<BUGabundo_work> I never delete them
<asac> Bit_Breaker: ask folks on #ubuntu-testing. they are the one to coordinate that imo. at best wait a day to make release dust settle there
<asac> Bit_Breaker: they are most likely still busy
<Bit_Breaker> ok
<seb128> mvo: should bug #290921 stays open as an ubuntu bug if you opened a rt about it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290921 in ubuntu "archive.ubuntu.com config prevents caching" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290921
<bddebian> Boo
<mvo> seb128: I have no idea, it feels like it should given that its not resolved yet
<mvo> but I don't have a strong opinion on it
<seb128> mvo: that's not an ubuntu bug though, it has been moved to a rt which seems to correct media no?
<mvo> ok, fine with me to close it "notforus" :)
 * mvo thinks we need more close states
<seb128> I don't really care but that's the sort of bugs which stay open for ever
<seb128> that seems noise
<mvo> I included the bugnumer in the ticket in the hope that RT would close it
<mvo> but yeah, we might as well close it now that its forwarded
<Ohmu_> I got a bug in gnome-ppp.  The init-string fields start at 2, not 1 (zero would be ok by me...), and they eat whatever values you put in them.  Next time you bring up the box, the values are reset.
<joaopinto> anyone ever found this error: nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed ?
<joaopinto> my resolv.conf is a mixed result from networkmanager and the AT&T VPN client
<joaopinto> and it looks fine to me :P
<afflux> we had some issues with -386 packages being installed around gutsy or so, didn't we?
<afflux> anyone happen to have the report at hand?
<psusi> so what do you do with a bug report that has been filed in a language you do not understand?
<bdmurray> psusi: do you have any idea what language it is?
<psusi> looks like it might be german
<bdmurray> I think we have some people who know german here
<bdmurray> I hate to just close the bug report as the person is making an effort to help out
<thekorn> psusi, can you give me the bug number
<psusi> yea, bug #175329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175329 in dmraid "dmraid lies sich nicht installieren oder aktualisieren" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175329
<thekorn> psusi, yes germen, let me have a look
<psusi> well, the report is also a year old so... maybe I should just close it for being old and ask them to change it back to new if they are still around...
<thekorn> hmm, its about updating this package in 7.10, I think I'll close this bug and ask him to reopen if this is still a problem
<psusi> sounds good to me
<psusi> thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: could you also mention bug reports are more likely to get attention if reported in English?
<thekorn> yes, will do
<bdmurray> Thanks!
<asac> bdmurray: you really want to keep non-native bugs open?
<asac> bdmurray: i mean then we should do that officially and try to get a "bug" translator team up ;)
<asac> i usually just close stuff
<bdmurray> asac: yeah, I think having a bug translation team would be a good idea
<asac> well. for me requiring a proxy isnt that promissing ;)
<asac> translation team would be at least more-responsive than the average bug triager ;)
<asac> otherwise they would probably be a bottle neck
<hamza> hi , i have a problem with playing video w
<hamza> anyone here ?!
<maco> yes, but if it's a help request, that goes in #ubuntu
<maco> this channel's mostly for triaging
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> just uploaded a log to 272185
<BUGabundo> updating now to nm4
<BUGabundo> and trying the new timeout
<asac> BUGabundo: do you get the timeout error?
<maco> oh oh where's the server team (i think?) so they can freak about contentless-pings?
<BUGabundo> with nm3 yes
<maco> ^_^
<asac> BUGabundo: right
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah give it a try .... buts ridiculous already
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64815/
<BUGabundo> I'm now 3mts from the AP
<BUGabundo> of course RADIUS servers here suck...
<asac> BUGabundo: well. go ahead
<asac> let me know if this thing succeeds after ages ;)
<BUGabundo> I also failed to connect to another AP with out encription
<BUGabundo> and noticed that if I ran sudo dhclient wlan2 I would get connected
<asac> thats something different most likely
<asac> BUGabundo: thats a driver bug then most likely
<asac> or maybe wpasupplicant in a bad state after broken EAP attempts
 * BUGabundo hopes PPA download speed is better then Main and mirrors
<BUGabundo> I've seen mirrors with 70 system load
<BUGabundo> its crazy!!!
<ogra> the whole datacenter suffers on release day :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<asac> sounds warm ;)
<BUGabundo> I track a mirror here!
<asac> like holiday ;)
<BUGabundo> and we just wish it can make through the weekend
<ogra> asac, well, there is a holiday tomorrow :)
<asac> ogra: not here
<BUGabundo> http://neacm.fe.up.pt/stats/sysinfo/
<ogra> unless hamburg switched to be catholic
<BUGabundo> Load Averages     24.17 22.36 22.19
<asac> ogra: no ... its not a public holiday here even though we are not catholic
<BUGabundo> asac: reboot to get the new NM4
<asac> most likely this means that there is no religion here
<ogra> heh
<asac> ogra: or maybe i just have never heard of this day ;)
<ogra> oh, carp
<ogra> *crap even
<asac> I'll will certainly notice when no stores have open tomorrow
<asac> ;)
<ogra> "am Fr.,31.10. ist Reformationstag
<ogra> gesetzlicher Feiertag in Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen."
<asac> see
<ogra> gah
<asac> thats how it works
<asac> ostfeiertag halt
 * ogra has to work tomorrow
<ogra> heh
<BUGabundo> by the way asac
<asac> ogra: glaube das liegt daran, dass die dort luther hatten ;)
<BUGabundo> how do I do use wpa manually?
<BUGabundo> I'm out of train
<BUGabundo> haven't used it since gutsy
<BUGabundo> brb
<ogra> asac, niedersachsen hatter reformationstag bis vor n paar jahren :/
<BUGabundo> asac: back
<asac> BUGabundo: well. now it takes at most 3 minutes until we know more
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> Oct 30 21:46:06 blubug NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan2): supplicant connection state change: 0 -> 4
<BUGabundo> Oct 30 21:46:21 blubug NetworkManager: <info>  wlan2: link timed out.
<BUGabundo> or not!
<asac> BUGabundo: no thats ok
<asac> the usual confusing messages from driver
<asac> if you wouldnt get that it wouldnt take so long in the first place
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<asac> BUGabundo: do you tail the wpasupplicant.log?
<BUGabundo> OT do you have a LP bug for the Tainted Network messages when modprob -r iwlagn && modprob iwlagn
<asac> thats important ... i want to see whats going on during connect attempt
<BUGabundo> i'am
<asac> BUGabundo: tainted?
<BUGabundo> hummm no
<asac> i dont get those ;)
<BUGabundo> not wpasupp
<BUGabundo> just syslog
<BUGabundo> I get ... should I file a new bug?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes why not.
 * BUGabundo tailing wpasup
<asac> BUGabundo: if it still fails after 3 minutes i need wpasupp
<asac> log together with syslog
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed
<BUGabundo> 2nd try with fresh logs
<asac> BUGabundo: flush the drivers too before that
<BUGabundo> OpenSSL: tls_connection_handshake - Failed to read possible Application Data error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
<BUGabundo> how do I do that?
<asac> BUGabundo: reload the modeules
<BUGabundo> naaa
<asac> then give NM some time to settle
<BUGabundo> if I do that I need to reboot
<asac> then tail stuff and reproduce
<asac> BUGabundo: you need?
<BUGabundo> I can't get my wifi back
<BUGabundo> if I remove the module
<BUGabundo> that's why I said I get a tainted message
<asac> sounds quite bad
<BUGabundo> even if I turn WiFi off from NM
<BUGabundo> it won't came back
<asac> please paste output of modinfo iwlagn
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64824/
<asac> BUGabundo: but you are sure its Tunneled TLS what you need?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I'm sure
<BUGabundo> it worked just fine with Hardy
<asac> yeah get me the logs first then
<BUGabundo> and previous versions of nm0.7
<asac> BUGabundo: do you still have the hardy kernels ?
<BUGabundo> but now it won't even connect
<BUGabundo> nop
<asac> BUGabundo: what did you do with those?
<BUGabundo> just 2.6.26-5 and 2.6.27-7
<BUGabundo> apt-get remove
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe try .26
<asac> BUGabundo: thats a bad idea
<asac> you should always keep them ;)
<asac> they do no harm :-P
<BUGabundo> it was working!!! lol
<BUGabundo> as I said, only in the last week and a halt it stoped
<asac> BUGabundo: what is working?
<BUGabundo> before that I had lots of timeouts
<BUGabundo> wifi with eduroam
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah try 26 kernel please
<BUGabundo> aint that what we are talking about?
<asac> well you are not always precise
<asac> so i have to ask seemingly stupid questions sometimes
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> no prob
<BUGabundo> I'll try to be more precise
<BUGabundo> be right back
<BUGabundo> NM [finally] connected to the other AP (without encription)
<BUGabundo> going to test VPN over WiFi
<asac> BUGabundo: that works for me
<BUGabundo> need to unplug the eth to be sure I'm using the correct connection
<asac> BUGabundo: better get this issue sortd. dont get distracted ;)
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> try .26 kernel
<asac> also try to do it manually with a wpa_supplicant.conf
<asac> Burgundavia: ^^ also i am still waiting for a supplicant log ;)
<angusthefuzz> do any of you maintain the list of bug testing virtualbox images: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<angusthefuzz> The link is on the bug wiki knowledgebase page
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: I'm familiar with them but don't maintain them
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: the list is just really out of date and I wondered how I might help make some new images for testing
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I happen to have server and desktop default installs for virtualbox already and I thought i might package them up for others to use
<angusthefuzz> (8.10)
 * BUGabundo loves to run on 800x600.... bah old kernels...
<BUGabundo> asac: 2.6.26-5 only has iwl4965 not iwlagn
<BUGabundo> can't even turn my wifi on!
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: could you e-mail the ubuntu-qa mailing list about that so it can be discussed?
<angusthefuzz> sure
<BUGabundo> asac: rebooting to 2.6.27-7
<bdmurray> We've discussed providing virtual machine images before and I think it would be quite useful
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: for upgrade testing?
 * BUGabundo rebooting
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: or SRU verification
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I also think it would be useful, that way triagers can test things without messing with their own system
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: right and install strange packages
<angusthefuzz> or patches, etc
<BUGabundo> asac: tailing new logs
<BUGabundo> asac: [   16.660173] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US
<BUGabundo> I'm in Europe... lol
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64846/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/64847/
 * BUGabundo is this thing on??
<BUGabundo> ping ubottu
<BUGabundo> ping ubottu
<BUGabundo> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> ahh its alive
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64846/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/64847/
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: the email has been sent, hopefully it will be well-received
<BUGabundo> Call Trace: \n [<ffffffff8024e9b4>] warn_on_slowpath+0x64/0x90 \n Pid: 7019, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted
<BUGabundo> means anything to anyone?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291291 in wpasupplicant "wpa_supplicant Tainted" [Undecided,New]
<asac> BUGabundo: looks bad ... i think its a bad idea to unload reload module when wpasupp is still running
<BUGabundo> then make it resileant to it
<BUGabundo> I just used NM
<asac> NM has nothing to do with that tainted thing
<BUGabundo> I just clicked on the nm-applet to turn WiFi off
<BUGabundo> if that is what is inloading modules
<BUGabundo> then there is where we need to start fixing
<asac> no its the driver that goes down
<asac> no its not
<asac> anyway thanks so far. we will see
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> just trying to debug
<BUGabundo> asac: I also uploaded the wpa logs
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I just found out that test image maintainer is an open qa position: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KeyPositions
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: oh, so it is!
<angusthefuzz> maybe this will prompt them to fill the position :-)
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, why don't you propose for that?
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: I am thinking about it.  I am worried that my upload isnt fast enough for multiple weekly images (i only get about 50 KB/s)
<hggdh> huh, that's not going to do the trick...
 * Hobbsee is wondering how the images actually get made.
 * hggdh was also thinking (in a tortuous way) about that
<angusthefuzz> Hobbsee: basically you perform an install in virtualbox, then take the resulting image file and zip it up
<Hobbsee> angusthefuzz: ahhh
<angusthefuzz> the trick is to do nothing to the install, to keep it as default as possible
<hggdh> aye
<angusthefuzz> but whoever filled that role would constantly be downloading isos and installing and reuploading them
<hggdh> methinks VBox could be automated for that
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: I agree
<Hobbsee> the biggest problem there would be when the iso's don't install.
 * Hobbsee --> uni
<Hobbsee> which is a lot of the time
<Hobbsee> and/or the installer dosen't work.
<hggdh> the problem is actually more complex: in the US most ISPs now impose a download cap per month -- 5G, usually
<angusthefuzz> luckily mine isnt one of them
<Hobbsee> hggdh: not all countries have that, fortunately.
<Hobbsee> (mine does too, though)
<hggdh> downloading all ISOs may very much blow the cap
<angusthefuzz> and actually, I have access to a university network that is plenty fast enough
<Hobbsee> hggdh: stick 'em on a linode or something.  WOuldn't be overly difficult.
<Hobbsee> a lot fo people have servers around
<hggdh> but this could be split, with some people working, each on a ISO image
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: also, im not sure weekly is necessary, maybe even every other week would provide updated enough images most of the time
<angusthefuzz> its better than right now, I think 7.10 is the latest they have
<hggdh> we would need an update every time a new alpha, beta, or rc, or GA is put out
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: yes, definitely
<hggdh> so this puts the crunch only in the last few weeks of a release cycle
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: back to your automation comment, I am not sure vbox could go through an install without any manual input
<hggdh> I am not sure how we could answer the default install questions automated
<angusthefuzz> that would be tricky, if its even possible, plus I wouldnt be there to file new bugs if I found problems
<mrooney> Is there an easy way to switch locales, say to debug an issue?
<hggdh> mrooney, I *knew* the answer -- and it was simple. But I forgot... :-(
<mrooney> For example if I want to see an issue with a translation, how might I get applications to use it?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-31
<hggdh> you could manually change your locale from the command line, but I am not sure this would affect X
<hggdh> Control Center/Languages?
 * hggdh cannot test now, busy downloading Latest & Greatest
<hggdh> seems like it -- it will download whatever other language you want
<hggdh> via synaptic
<hggdh> mrooney, System/Administration/Language Support
<chrisccoulson> mrooney - you can launch the application with LC_ALL also
<mrooney> hggdh: yeah, cool, Language Support allows me to download new ones and set the default for NEW users
<chrisccoulson> for example, if I wanted to run gedit with french locale, i would do "LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8 gedit"
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: oh, thanks, let me try that!
<chrisccoulson> you'll obviously still need the language pack installed, but it measn that you don't have to start a whole new session with a different locale
<hggdh> mrooney, a mix of both options seems appropriate: install whatever other language packs, and then run it from the command line
<mrooney> yeah, I think this is a good combination!
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: do you know how to determine what locale names I have available, as a result?
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i'm not too sure about that
<mrooney> For example when I install Slovenian, how do I know what to set LC_ALL equal to
<mrooney> well let me do some research
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: oh, the terminal output tells me the locales generated :)
<mrooney> of installing it via language support
<chrisccoulson> you could also do a "ls /usr/lib/locale". all the folders in there correspond to installed locales it seems
<hggdh> local -a will list all installed
<hggdh> locale -a
<chrisccoulson> thanks hggdh - i didn't know that
<mrooney> thanks hggdh and chrisccoulson, it works perfectly!
<mrooney> I thought it was going to be harder
<hggdh> and 'locale -a -v' will give a more detailed list
<Hobbsee> hggdh: the installer can be preseeded.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: as for how to get that preseeding done, inside virtualbox...*shrug*
<hggdh> Hobbsee, thanks. Preseeding the installer would do the trick, since I would (probably) be able to create the virtual disk and boot it from a shell script
<Hobbsee> hggdh: I presuem so, yes.
<hggdh> by using VBoxManage, the command line for VBox
<Hobbsee> hggdh: ro create the virtual drive once, and get it to keep using that disk
<hggdh> yes, good idea -- otherwise eventually I would run out of fs space ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<hggdh> Hobbsee, where can I find info on preseeding the installer?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: erm, wiki somewhere.  i'm not sure, tbh.
<hggdh> I will find it
<hggdh> Hobbsee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization (for 8.04, I think, but it is a start)
<hggdh> I will look at it next week, and see if I can automate the whole process -- so it can get done in one of my servers, while I am on the road
<techno_freak> although my eth is working fine, nm-applet says "Networking disabled" and everytime I boot, I have to manually do sudo dhclient. has anyone been hit by this?
<Burgundavia> techno_freak: is eth0 listed in /etc/network_interfaces?
<Burgundavia> or has it been turned to manual config?
<techno_freak> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet manual
<techno_freak> Burgundavia, ^^
<Burgundavia> techno_freak: open system > admin > network and make certain roaming mode is enabled
<techno_freak> Burgundavia, the problem is that I don't have System > Admin > Network
<Burgundavia> umm?
<Burgundavia> well, if not, basically NMonly manages interfaces that are not listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<techno_freak> Burgundavia, ya, am commenting out the eth0 lines and trying out
<Burgundavia> that will work
<techno_freak> let me try :)
<maco> Burgundavia: that doesnt exist in intrepid
<techno_freak> ah, so that's why it has gone
<Burgundavia> maco: oh, right, forgot about that
<Burgundavia> not yet upgraded my main desktop box
<techno_freak> and why/how do I get a new pan0 interface in my ifconfig :S
<techno_freak> ok, let me try if it works on its own now
<techno_freak> Burgundavia, commenting out fixed the problem
<techno_freak> thanks for the help :)
<Burgundavia> no worries
<maco> and now that intrepid has been released, the duplicate-marking fun begins
<Ohmu> If anyone replied, please reply again.  My net just came back up.
<maco> replied to what?
<maco> i missed whatever you asked since it was a while ago
<Ohmu> hmm ubuntu bug-filing doesn't seem that great.  I follow the docpage from the #ubuntu-bugs chan header.  it's not clear how to launch the bug-reporter app.  I went to help -> file a problem.  and now it thinks I';m filing a problem about the help app.  I try 'ubuntu-bug gnome-ppp' from the command line. and it says 'you must specifya package';. but I just DID.  ://
<Ohmu> I just need to tell the maintainer of gnome-ppp that the init-string textboxes are losing their data.  and starting at 2 instead of 1.  gee how hard can this be?
<maco> Ohmu: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-ppp/+filebug try that way
<maco> i've never used the client thing
<Ohmu> maco: thanks!! Let me try
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> is anyone aware of a bug reported for sound not working on intrepid after the recent kernel upgrade ?
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: not me
<joaopinto> I already saw 2 persons reporting on #ubuntu, not sure it was reported on LP
<bddebian> Boo
<darkknight> hey i am a newbie to kernel programming and bug fixing.....can anyone provide info as how to learn kernel programming as soon as possible so that I can fix bugs
<slacker_nl> hello, i have a question regarding a bug
<slacker_nl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/256142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256142 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Flickering with version 2.4.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<slacker_nl> is that bug closed?
<jjesse> a bug marked fix released is closed
<jjesse> a fix to the bug has been released in an updated package
<slacker_nl> so I could reopen the bug.. I have the same issue
<BUGabundo_work> slacker_nl: if it is for the same version, yes
<BUGabundo_work> if it is diferente version, its best if you open a new one
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo_work: ahh, just reopened the bug.. :(
<slacker_nl> the bug is present in 2.4.1
<slacker_nl> well, i've added the comment to contact me if reopening the bug was incorrect so i can create a new bug for it
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_work> asac: your postfix is delaying emails... lol
<BUGabundo_work> I just got your email from yesterday!
<BUGabundo_work> by the way, can I close the VPN account?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yes i think so. or were there any issues left?
<BUGabundo_work> don't know
<BUGabundo_work> can't test right now
<BUGabundo_work> I'm doing an rsync on ubuntu dvd 64bits
<BUGabundo_work> my last got corrupte
<BUGabundo_work> if you ever need it again, let me know
<BUGabundo_work> and I'll reactivate the account
<thekorn_>  /nick thekorn
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL thekorn
<thekorn> ;)
<psusi> what do you do with an inappropriate bug comment?  is there a way to remove the comment and reprimand the user?
<james_w> psusi: it is possible for the LP admins to do that, but it is rare
<james_w> it would usually just be spam, or something that shouldn't be hosted on launchpad
<james_w> I would assume they would if someone went beyond the usual amount of rudeness
<psusi> well this guy is going off swearing and bitching
<james_w> I'd ask in #launchpad or file a question on the launchpad project
<psusi> k
<james_w> we have no power, it's up to the launchpad admins
<mrooney> Did the feature of update-manager that gives a link to the changelog when it isn't yet available get turned off for the final release?
<BUGabundo_work> mrooney: do you mean apt-changes ?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I saw it the other day
<mrooney> BUGabundo_work: perhaps, now it just says the changes aren't yet available, instead of providing a link to the changelog
<bdmurray> It should also fallback to a launchpad url iirc
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah it used to. I wonder if it was that I changed my mirror to something else temporarily, but now that I switched it back and re-updated I still don't get it. I thought maybe it was a pre-release only feature
<bdmurray> mrooney: what package is it?
<BUGabundo_work> if it aint apt-changes I don't know what you guys are talking about
<bdmurray> mrooney: here's one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65241/
<mrooney> bdmurray: the security updates, base-files, linux*, procps
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah I was only getting line 1
<mrooney> well, am.
<mrooney> or more accurately "The list of changes is not available"
<mrooney> must be cached from the previous mirror I was using
<bdmurray> mrooney: its not mirror specific its changelogs.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh okay, well then I have no idea why since yesterday I only see "The list of changes is not available"
<mrooney> has anyone seen anything like bug 291626?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291626 in ubuntu "no battery indicator in Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291626
<BUGabundo_work> not here!
<mrooney> I realized I didn't have one either; I thought it was just that the reporters laptop was fully charged
<BUGabundo_work> humm now that you talk about it
<BUGabundo_work> unpling ac from my laptop didn't lead the light
<BUGabundo_work> hadn't noticed it yet
<mrooney> but I didn't get one until I added "Battery Charge Monitor" to gnome-panel
<mrooney> then g-p-m appeared
<mrooney> and then I removed the panel applet
<mrooney> and it was fine
<BUGabundo_work> mine is missing too
<BUGabundo_work> oh no... its there!
<BUGabundo_work> too many icons
<BUGabundo_work> but my CPU applet is not showing it values
<BUGabundo_work> ahh removed it and now its working again
<BUGabundo_work> now, about that battery light!!!
<arno_b> i have the same problem with networkmanager: i updated from hardy to intrepid and its icon disappeared
<BUGabundo_work> mrooney: I need to had the battery applet!
<BUGabundo_work> arno_b: check to see if you have ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo_work> did you upgrade with update manager or distupgrade?=
<arno_b> i will do that ;)
<BUGabundo_work> mrooney: I was thinking about the battery light!! mine seems MIA!
<arno_b> BUGabundo: using update-manager
<BUGabundo_work> arno_b: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo_work> strange then!
<BUGabundo_work> have you rebooted?
<BUGabundo_work> were you using official NM or PPA?
<arno_b> BUGabundo: it is on my computer at work, I can't do that now
<mrooney> BUGabundo_work: so it doesn't appear even if you unplug your laptop for a minute?
<arno_b> BUGabundo: officla nm
<BUGabundo_work> mrooney: the light not the applet!
<BUGabundo_work> there are too aplets... not sure which you are missing!
<mrooney> oh, interesting
<BUGabundo_work> one from gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo_work> and another to just show batt % or time!
<BUGabundo_work> I have both
<BUGabundo_work> arno_b: have you rebooted since upgrade?
<arno_b> BUGabundo_work: yep
<BUGabundo_work> try starting it from cli: nm-applet
<arno_b> BUGabundo_work: i can't do that now, but i will
<bdmurray> saivann_: have you tested your package for bug 270777?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270777 in rhythmbox "[SRU] unable to copy music from an MTP device" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270777
<saivann_> dmurray : I tested the uploaded package in intrepid-proposed
<saivann_> bdmurray : Do you get different results?
<saivann_> bdmurray : rhythmbox_0.11.6svn20081008-0ubuntu4.1
<bdmurray> saivann_: How do you copy the file?  Maybe I'm doing it wrong.
<saivann_> bdmurray : I just connect the MTP device (it appears in the left pannel of rhythmbox), I click on it to list the content of the MTP device, and then I simply drag and drop one music from the MTP device to my rhythmbox library folder (always in the left pannel)
<saivann_> bdmurray : But you can also double-click on one music in the MTP device list to play it. It generally works well (it sometime jumps between music tracks because of another bug).
<bdmurray> saivann_: hmm, it's exhibiting the same behavior for me - stuck at 0% transferring
<saivann_> bdmurray : Are you sure that you are really using rhythmbox version that ends with "4.1" from intrepid-proposed?
<saivann_> bdmurray : It would be strange because it works well there
<bdmurray> saivann_: its 4.1 - I'll dig some more
<saivann_> bdmurray : Oh.. perhaps you should revert "verification-done" to "verification-needed" then
<saivann_> bdmurray : BTW, what MTP device are you using. I use a Creative Zen Vision M:
<bdmurray> I think its a Creative Zen MicroPhoto
<saivann_> weird that you still have the bug with upstream fix..
<bdmurray> Ah, now I've gotten an error message
<bdmurray> "Could not create a GStreamer sink element to write to ...."
<saivann_> bdmurray : I've never see this message in the past, do you have all updates installed?
<bdmurray> saivann_: I'll install the new kernel and stuff an let you know.
<saivann_> bdmurray : Or you can use the final release LiveCD to test, mayb
<arno_b> I want to get a backtrace from a CoreDump file, see bug 289341 . but gdb say 'not a core dump: File format not recognized'. Am I doing something stupid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289341 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289341
<lfaraone> Hey, is it an xorg bug if I'm able to boot the live CD, but nothing comes up on the monitor? (like I can switch to a tty, but xinit turns off the display?)
 * jt66 is away: I'm busy
<marrow> Hello
<bdmurray> marrow: Hi
<marrow> Am I in the right room to ask whether my problem with intrepid is a bug, or not?
<bdmurray> Yes, we can try and help you finding that out.
<marrow> OK, thanks in advance
<marrow> So here it comes:
<marrow> After upgrading, my laptop's volume control function keys are messed up
<marrow> If I try to decrease the volume, it mutes the device completely
<marrow> If I try to increase the volume, it puts on max. volume
<marrow> And most of the buttons don't work afterwards
<marrow> so I have to log out, and log in again
<marrow> It is like the buttos were stuck (the Fn+VolUp, or Fn+VolDown)
<marrow> I have googled around, but I guess intrepid is too fresh yet
<marrow> I had no such problem in Hardy or Fiesty
<bdmurray> What do you mean most of the buttons don't work afterwards?
<bdmurray> Is it your whole keyboard that doesn't work?
<marrow> First I thought so, but strangely the Ctrl+Alt+Del works
<marrow> But not the letters
<bdmurray> marrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting might be of some assistance
<bdmurray> Have you tried recreating it with the Live CD?
<marrow> Givr me a sec with th
<marrow> the link
<marrow> No, I don't have a LiveCD
<bdmurray> Maybe try the guest account then
<marrow> I have checked the link, thanks for it
<bdmurray> It does sound like a bug
<marrow> It seems I will have to take pretty much time to try to debug this issue
<marrow> The log in - log out is not too comfortable
<maco> bdmurray: i think marrow was a dup of bug 271706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271706 in linux "Volume control wheel on laptop is sticking in ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271706
<maco> lfaraone: does framebuffer stuff display, such as the ubuntu loading bar?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: have you seen that bug?
<maco> bdmurray: it appears to actually be at least 2 bugs with the same sympton
<maco> *symptom
<maco> since for some people, killing gnome-power-manager fixes it, and for others it doesnt
<maco> well, not fixes, but is a workaround
<bdmurray> it sounds to me like there are 2 issues - one with a volume control wheel and one with volume keys
<maco> volume keys being the one that goes with the evdev-could-be-the-cause suggestion?
<bdmurray> nope, volume keys & g-p-m , wheel and evdev / kernel quirk
<maco> i was thinking it could be that some of them send ACPI events for the volume changing (and would be affected by g-p-m) whereas others send stuff to X
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> the volume wheel bug has nothing to do with g-p-m
<bdmurray> that's what I was saying or trying to at least
<crimsun> granted, there's a separate race in alsa-lib that complicates things, but that's not the culprit for this bug
<ogra> crimsun, just wait ... g-p-m might take even that over some day :P
<crimsun> ogra: yeah, I eagerly await the day I can reassign all audio-related bugs to g-p-m.  really.
<ogra> lol
<calc> intregrate it all into the kernel and reassign to 'linux' :)
<ogra> calc, just wait until dbus moved into the kernel
<ogra> (no, thats no joke)
<calc> ogra: yea that was the basis of my joke ;-)
<calc> everything is getting moved into the kernel, lol
<ogra> modprobe gnome
<ogra> modprobe -r gnome && modprobe kde
<ogra> ;)
<calc> X will be in kernel by 2.6.28 or so (iirc)
<calc> well mode setting anyway
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I hadn't seen that bug, but there was a keypress bug ben was working on where hotkeys would be sending keypress events as if in a loop
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I was referring to volume wheel - 271706
<angusthefuzz> have any of you seen the influx of bugs involved with the "places" menu not linking to nautilus but to an array of media programs?
<calc> angusthefuzz: whoa that sounds really weird
<bdmurray> I think there is a master bug for that
<angusthefuzz> thanks bdmurray I couldnt find it
<angusthefuzz> it should be in gnome-panel
<angusthefuzz> but i couldnt seem to find it
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: bug 260492
<angusthefuzz> awesome, thanks bdmurray
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260492 in gnome-panel "opening a directory using an application change associations incorrectly" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260492
<maco> angusthefuzz: yes
<maco> er, nvm, im too late
<maco> crimsun: some people commenting on that volume wheel & buttons bug said killing g-p-m was a workaround for them
<crimsun> a workaround doesn't necessarily fix the underlying culprit.
<crimsun> as you should know by now having been exposed to a sliver of audio bugs.
<lfaraone> hey maco , crimsun .
<lfaraone> maco: yes, the framebuffer does come up
<crimsun> hey, lfaraone.
<lfaraone> maco: I have some logs. (I'm not at the machine, but I scp'd dmesg, lspci, and syslog)
<maco> crimsun: well yeah, but i thought maybe that meant it had something to do with it
<maco> im trying to figure out how to use this bughelper thing
<bdmurray> maco: What are you trying to do with it?
<maco> bdmurray: ive never used it before. i know it can be helpful for finding dups, but i'm not sure how to tell it "search for this"
<maco> i dont understand what it means by "clues"
<bdmurray> maco: you provide it with some to look for and then a hint to return like 'this might be a dup of bug xyz'
<bdmurray> I'll be happy to help you try something out
<jibel> bdmurray: hi, could you point me to an ubuntustudio guru ? there is an important issue when upgrading ubuntustudio-menu from 8.04 to 8.10 in bug 276503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276503 in ubuntustudio-menu "package ubuntustudio-menu 0.10 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276503
<maco> crimsun: would bug 291379 be invalid or still a bug?  pulse was looking at the wrong sound card even after he set his soundblaster to default in asoundconf. he said disabling the other one in the BIOS fixed his no-sound issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291379 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 sound system a mess!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291379
<bdmurray> jibel: either https://launchpad.net/~coryisatm or https://launchpad.net/~luisbg
<lfaraone> maco: not-a-bug..
<jibel> bdmurray: thank you
<jibel> bdmurray:  thank you
<maco> lfaraone: well if he set his soundblaster as default, disabling the other in the bios shouldn't be strictly necessary, should it?
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks for working on it!
<maco> bdmurray: well im looking at the wiki now instead of the manpage, but how long is it supposed to sit there before it spits any info out?
<bdmurray> maco: it really depends on the query
<maco> er, oh i was using -p instead of -t
<bdmurray> for example if you were to query w/o a package it'd search all bugs which would take a bit ;-)
<maco> it says no clues found, but i put a message for it to print in the quotes like it shows on the wiki.  is that not ok now?
<bdmurray> maco: it'd really help if you showed be the command you are using
<lfaraone> maco: yeah, it does.
<maco> bughelper -t nautilus "places menu" "dup of 260492"
<lfaraone> maco: that's just the way it works/
<bdmurray> bughelper -p nautilus -T nautilus "places menu" "dup of 260492" - would be better
<maco> lfaraone: even if "well that's how it's always been" i dont think PA ignoring what's set as default should be considered not-a-bug
<maco> oh you need -p and -T?
<bdmurray>  -T is different from -t in that it tries only that clue
<maco> ok
<bdmurray> and by default it would query all ubuntu bug reports which would be quite slow
<maco> it still says "'Checked at [] - no clues found. Check README on how to create one using the bugxml(1) command.'" but its still doing something
<bdmurray> right, that message is fine
<maco> ok
<bdmurray> so now its checking all the open nautilus bugs for the string 'places menu'
<maco> ok...waiting for it to finish
<chrisccoulson> maco - i find bughelper is really useful for searching through things like call traces in kernel bugs - if you use the -A option, it searches attachments too
<maco> chrisccoulson: yeah, i saw that in the manpage, i just wasnt sure how to put all the arguments together into something it will accept instead of spitting "Usage:" out at me
<chrisccoulson> it does take a very long time if you search through attachments though
<bdmurray> I'm happy to run queries in the data center for people too (its a bit faster there)
<chrisccoulson> thats useful to know:)
<maco> hrm, if someone files a bug about a package failing to install because they hit ctrl+C, but they say the install seemed to be hanging, is that still a bug?
<maco> i put invalid since they did ^C, rather than it being the process just dying, but they're asking about what about since it was sitting there seeming to do nothing
<maco> bug 291282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291282 in landscape-client "package landscape-common 1.0.23-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291282
<chrisccoulson> maco - it depends. some packages use ucf, which has a known UI problem I think, which leads to some users accidentally cancelling the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> there is a bug report tracking that though
<maco> is that one of those?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just having a quick look
<chrisccoulson> the repo's are going a bit slow at the moment!"
<chrisccoulson> maco - it doesn't look like landscape-client uses ucf
<chrisccoulson> so the user probably just interrupted it
<maco> argh, nobody's paying any attention to the "me too" button
<maco> can it just say "me too"? they might catch on better that way.
<mrooney> maco: :)
<mrooney> launchpad should search for "me too" in the comment and then tell them to use the button if they don't have any extra info
<chrisccoulson> maco - just looking at that landscape-client bug
<chrisccoulson> i think there is a potential race in the postinst script, although i don't know if it would cause it to hang for several minutes
<chrisccoulson> the postinst script uses update-motd, which might get configured after apt tries to configure landscape-client. update-motd really should be a pre-depends of landscape-client
<maco> ok
<maco> so reopen as a packaging bug, you think?
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if that is the issue though. it might be worth opening a separate report for that, because that is definately a possible trigger for installation/upgrade failures
<Flare183> Where did my Floppy Drive goto?
<chrisccoulson> try "sudo modprobe floppy"
<Flare183> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> that's a known bug (somewhere)
<Flare183> chrisccoulson: Alright! Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> the floppy module is not being loaded automatically. as a workaround, add "floppy" to your /etc/modules
<Flare183> chrisccoulson: Has the bug already been reported or do you know?
<Flare183> chrisccoulson: ok
<Flare183> will do
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the bug is already reported, but i can't remember the number off the top of my head
<Flare183> ok I"ll subscribe to it
<maco> you have a floppy drive? O_o i was going to be a smartass and answer "back to 1997"
<chrisccoulson> i have a floppy drive;)
<maco> i didnt think they still made computers with those
<maco> not in at least 5 years
<chrisccoulson> the newer desktops we get at work don't have floppy drives, which is a real pain because some of the older kit i have to use at work still has floppy drives, and i still have to rely on them to copy data from them
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i still have an old computer at my parents house with a cassette drive
<Flare183> chrisccoulson: Yeah I know exactly what you mean, I have to use my floppy drive still too (I have an old DOS server right now with only a floppy drive)
<maco> wait...you dont have USB ports on the older computers? O_O
<maco> the only computer ive seen without a 3.5" floppy was a 486 running Window 3.11
<maco> er without a USB prot
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, some of the old kit i have to use at work only have floppy drives (no USB/LAN etc), so the only way of getting data from them is to copy it on to floppy
<maco> though that didnt have 3.5" floppy either. just 5.25"
<maco> wow
<bdmurray> maco: I forgot about the bughelper query did it finish?
<maco> bdmurray: yes, didnt find anymore dups though
<bdmurray> maco: it did return some bug numbers though correct?
<maco> yes
<bdmurray> cool
<maco> bdmurray: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-01
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 4 Nov | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<calc> is there somewhere to reassign package foo bugs?
<calc> i have several assigned to openoffice.org, heh
<calc> er to package program foo i mean
<calc> something like RFP for debian
<saivann> bdmurray : Concerning bug 270777, did you try with different artists? Perhaps that the bug you hit is only with a specific filename? Also, if you want, I built latest rhythmbox trunk so you can test it, in my PPA : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/saivann/ubuntu intrepid main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270777 in rhythmbox "[SRU] unable to copy music from an MTP device" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270777
<bdmurray> saivann: sweet, I'll test that out
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks :)
<calc> oh hell
<calc> i think i found something that makes my triaging a pita
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream
<calc> that hides all bugs that have any kind of upstream status (or seems to)
<calc> even if the upstream status is 'invalid'
<calc> add to that there is no way to delete an upstream tag in general and it makes triaging bugs competently very hard
<Hobbsee> actually, there might be.
<Hobbsee> i thought the same about nominations, but it turns out there is
<calc> Hobbsee: how is that?
<calc> Hobbsee: er how do you delete nominations?
<calc> hell even if it was only exposed via api i would write something to let me do that, i have lots of bugs with bad tasks on thm
<calc> my wife managed to get on the 'cover' of her favorite online magazine, heh :)
<calc> she just sent me the link
<Hobbsee> calc: don't remember, but it was mentioned on u-d-a
<calc> remember the subject ? :)
<calc> i can't seem to find it
<calc> oh i think i see it
<calc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting#Untargeting%20bugs
<calc> you just set it to 'won't fix'
<LimCore> how well does kde work in 8.10?  because week before 8.10 come out, most kde was not present, so I wonder is 8.10  amd64  good yet for production server+desktop
<Burgundavia> LimCore: #kubuntu might be a better bet to ask that
<ben2talk> quiet room :o everyone busy with this one? >>>This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) did not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<AnAnt> s/did not/does not/
<pjbroad> hello, is this the right place to ask about an "Answers" status change?
<pjbroad> well, if anyone returns who can edit "Answers" status.  Please can you change Question #49351 to "Needs information".  I pressed the wrong button.  Thanks
<rio> any ideas on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/44976?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44976 in linux-source-2.6.15 "hdaps module does not work with the Thinkpad X60s (dup-of: 33950)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33950 in linux-source-2.6.17 "hdaps Y axis inverted" [Medium,Fix released]
<rio> err wrong link
<rio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274510 in linux "hdaps doesn't load on thinkpad t60 while tp_smapi loaded. where is hdaps_ec?" [Undecided,New]
<azimout> pjboard: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49351 has been corrected to "info request"
<ben2talk> any ideas about theming problems arising from 8.04 to 8.10 upgrading?
<xteejx> Hi guys, sorry to be a pain but can someone have a look at bug 287244 please? I've tried giving as much detail on the failed boot as possible and typed up the dump/trace just before the kernel panic. Does anything else need to go onto it, and if so what does it need and how do I go about getting it? I hate Vista...well Microsoft full-stop and am an avid Ubuntu lover and want it on this laptop its not even 2 weeks old it's a shame i
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<azimout> rio: i've posted a comment to you bug
<xteejx> Also how do I go about helping on the bug day on the 4th? Will I need a Ubuntu installation as that's looking unlikely lol Is there any other way I can participate at all?
<rio> azimout: i read it, but since theres no hdaps_ec, i think the hdaps module is the one shipped with tp_smapi, but i'm not sure
<azimout> xteejx: i pasted a comment in your bug report
<xteejx> Question for anyone who can answer...how do I disable Atheros wifi drivers completely during boot-up on the live cd, I believe it might be the main reason my laptop isn't working, its an Atheros AR5007
<xteejx> thanks azimout
<azimout> rio: i have no experience with thinkpads, this is just what i found through google
<xteejx> azimout: Have replied on the bug sorry for the confusion
<azimout> it seemed to me that tp_smapi includes the functionality of hdaps
<rio> azimout: okay
<ben2talk> Question: ubuntu 8.10 liveCD can install themes (with errors) but the installations cannot. What is wrong with the user account?
<azimout> ben2talk: please file a bug report under (probably) the package gnome-control-center, describing your problem with as much detail as possible
<xteejx> Question: How do I blacklist Atheros AR5007 on bootup on live cd to see if that is the problem with bootup please?
<xteejx> i think the module is ath_pci
<rrittenhouse> xteejx: I've never done it but maybe add it to /etc/modprobe/blacklist ?
<xteejx> rrittenhouse: I doubt I'll be able to do that on a live CD :( My laptop won't boot past the usplash screen I'm not sure how to disable the bugger in kernel boot options on livecd :(
<rrittenhouse> oooh. Yeah that's a problem ;)
<xteejx> lol just a bit :)
<xteejx> It's annoying its the first REAL problem I've had and its MY bloody laptop only 2 weeks old :'(
<rrittenhouse> ah, that sucks :(
<xteejx> Tell me about it :(
<rrittenhouse> What error are you getting?
<xteejx> Errr its in bug 287244 a lot of crap kernel panic messages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<rrittenhouse> xteejx: so your just trying to boot the livecd? You don't have it installed on the drive?
<xteejx> Nope can't even get to the point where I CAN install it unfortunately it panics 30 seconds after the usplash screen with all them errors, i *think* its the Atheros driver but I don't know how to disable it to see if its the problem
<rrittenhouse> have you tried the alternative cd?
<xteejx> to be honest yes but i forgot what error it came up with lol
<xteejx> it qwasnt the same
<rrittenhouse> lol ok.
<azimout> xteejx: try with 8.10 final, they moved ath5k to linux-backports-modules
<xteejx> similar problem though, but if i remember correctly it couldn't find the cd for some reason and i burned 3 different copies at 3 different speeds
<rrittenhouse> Ah. I assumed he was using 8.10 final =/ Oops
<azimout> to avoid burning all these cds, try unetbootin and a flash disk
<xteejx> 8.10 final? you mean the main available one to download?
<rrittenhouse> as of thursday 8.10 came out
<azimout> yes, instead of 8.10 beta
<rrittenhouse> yeah
<xteejx> thats what i'm using - downloaded it yesterday
<azimout> ok
<xteejx> what about a daily iso would that make a difference?
<azimout> on your bug report you were talking about beta
<xteejx> yeah i know but i put an update section thing at the bottom explaining it still happens in final
<azimout> sorry, just saw it :-$
<xteejx> lol :)
<xteejx> I know its a bit messed up but i kept trying different things an updating and adding to the botom of it
<azimout> you say you found talk about it on other forums. it would help if you pasted the links in the bug in a comment
<xteejx> note: I don't have a flash drive to be able to use unetbootin but have about 10 cdr's left so its ok for now
<xteejx> sure
<xteejx> azimout: done
<xteejx> i just found a boot option on that same forum page will try it in a minute: brokenmodules=ath5k
<rrittenhouse> I saw that; they were talking about it being for a different distro but it couldnt hurt for you to try it
<xteejx> exactly :) will let you know how it goes - fingers crossed
<rrittenhouse> ok gl :D
<rio> no progess with hdaps :(
<xteejx> No luck unfortunately, tried kernel boot options brokenmodules=ath_pci also ath_hal and also blacklist=ath_pci and ath_hal but nothing seems to be working
<xteejx> this time though the kernel panic showed a few lines about wake and some other gunf...but still no boot :(
<xteejx> bug 287244 : Updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<pwnguin> is there a purpose to marking duplicate bugs invalid?
<biki[1]> hi
<biki[1]> does anyone know if there is any patch that enables wireless network in 8.10 ?
<biki[1]> i mean fixes
<biki[1]> ahh fuck that
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<xteejx> Bug 287244 has been updated and now has a screenshot of the kernel panic error if it helps solve the problem. Thanks guys
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<xteejx> If any more info is needed or anything needs to be done with the above please let me know and I will try to sort it out ASAP, I'm sick of M$ and want my beloved Ubuntu back :(
<xteejx> Can someone have a look at bug 287244 please as I believe it may be due to the same problems shown in bug 278823.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278823 in linux-meta "Atheros 5007 wireless still doesn't work in intrepid beta????" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278823
<xteejx> Anyone available to take a look at 287244 at all as this isn't just a problem with Ubuntu but almost ALL linux distros and it *seems* to e affecting quite a few people. I'd really appreciate any insight into the problem and am OK with giving any more details that are needed.
<savvas> hm.. anyone here?
<savvas> I try to link a bug with a debian one: u'Package gip not published in Debian'
<savvas> I guess it's a launchpad-edge bug (?)
<crimsun> maco: RE 291379, it's still a bug in pa (gconf-side).  pa completely ignores asoundrcs.
<crimsun> maco: I.e., it's intentional (by design) that pa completely ignores asoundrcs; the bug is that gconf parsing is still buggered.
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<xteejx> Question for anyone that can help: What does it mean when I get a kernel panic and it says it isn't syncing and to run the problem through mcelog --ascii and contact my hardware vendor? My laptop isn't even 2 weeks old it can't be a hardware problem.
<crimsun> it certainly /can/ be a hardware issue, but I would attempt to reproduce the symptom across a number of different live cds
<xteejx> I have managed to do it other 2-3 burns of 8.04 and 8.04.1 and although Intrepid doesn't give the same error message the kernel still panics at the same point it seems : at the ath_pci bit
<xteejx> It's all in relation to bug 287244. I still can't seem to get anywhere with it :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<xteejx> It's REALLY frustrating, its the first *REAL* problem I've had, other times at least its booted even on other laptops and things were fixable, but I'm stumped with my OWN laptop - typical - fix other peoples and can't even get my own to work!! lol
<savvas> hehe :)
<xteejx> Its not funny savvas lol :)
<savvas> sorry, wouldn't want to be in your position
<xteejx> me neither .... oh well bit late now :P
<savvas> but you must admit it is kind of ironic :p
<savvas> have you tried with other distributions?
<xteejx> yeah it is...the one person that fixes god knows how many M$ machines for mates and does the odd bug-hunt for ubuntu gets lumbered with a £400 laptop that doesn't bloody work lol
<xteejx> Yeah other distros exact same problem :(
<xteejx> although apparently opensuse 11.0 is *meant* to work but i don't want to waste a dvd on something i won't use
<savvas> hm... alternate install?
<savvas> ah but wait, kernel panic, should be the same there too
<xteejx> yup unfortunately
<savvas> can you paste or type the exact error? maybe we can dig up something
<xteejx> its all in bug 287244 - there's plenty of output crap on it trust me lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<savvas> woops, I'll have a look
<xteejx> lol thx savvas :)
<xteejx> brb
<savvas> xteejx: have you tried booting the live cd using boot options? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<savvas> brokenmodules=ath5k is mentioned in the forum thread you posted at the bug report
<savvas> hm.. it might just work
<ogra> ath5k is disabled in the final release
<ogra> by default
<savvas> argh
<ogra> a properly working ath5k is in the linux-backports-modules package
<ogra> well .... s/properly/more proper/
<savvas> brokenmodules=ath_pci then? heh
<xteejx> back
<xteejx> savvas: I can try it I suppose, which one intrepid or hardy.1?
<ogra> ath_pci should work
<savvas> xteejx: intrepid
<xteejx> Its my bug guys so if you want me to try something I'm open to suggestions
<savvas> ogra: is ath9k also disabled by default?
<xteejx> savvas: OK will reboot now and try it with brokenmodules=ath_pci removing splash and quiet
<ogra> savvas, nope, that should work better than madwifi
<savvas> go go go :)
<xteejx> can I not use a wildcard like brokenmodules=ath* ?
<ogra> for ath5k cards madwifi should work fine
<ogra> (i.e. ath_pci)
<xteejx> trying it now brb guys :) and ps thanks a LOT for helping :)
<savvas> imagine now "everything works, but I have no internet" hehe
<xteejx> Hey guys, tried kernel boot option brokenmodules=ath_pci still no luck
<xteejx> Will update bug report with photo of the error
<savvas> darn
<xteejx> Bug 287244 updated to show the above for those that were helping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<xteejx> savvas: I know.
<xteejx> There's a photo of the new error on the bug report if it helps?
<savvas> xteejx: brb
<xteejx> Any ideas or suggestions?
<xteejx> savvas: Sure :)
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: can you disable the hardware in the bios?
<xteejx> Unfortuantely not its an HP/Compaq laptop, they like to lock BIOS options out for the regular 'dumb' users lol
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: can you destroy the hardware with a soldering iron?
<savvas> lol
<xteejx> lol if you buy me a new laptop sure :) lol
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> xteejx: do you know your bios version?
<xteejx> errrrrrrrrrrrrr................
<xteejx> nope - doubt a bios update will make a difference...and laptop is just 2 weeks old - HP like to lock out every option anyway
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: does the laptop have a hardware switch?
<savvas> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showpost.php?p=7051&postcount=13
<xteejx> as in??
<CarlFK1> I have an Atheros AR242x  (is it really X, or does no one know exactly what the 4th digit is?  hp.com just says "802.11b/g WLAN"
<xteejx> it means AR242 series the nunber at end probably doesnt make a difference as the one series will all use same driver
<CarlFK1> xteejx: I can believe that, but still wondering what exact card I have
<xteejx> That forum post - the guy has different laptop mine is a CQ50-110EM
<xteejx> have you tried lspci ?
<CarlFK1> lspci =  AR242x
<xteejx> oops :)
<xteejx> CarlFK1: What does Vista report it as? Should show in that unless you formatted completely
<CarlFK1> it's dual boot, but I am not sure I have ever gone though the 'welcome do vista' stuff
<CarlFK1> lspci -n 168c:001c
<xteejx> ahh that helps
<xteejx> let me google it hehe
<xteejx> Apparently Carl it comes under the AR5006 series not 242x
<xteejx> let me guess....driver problems?
<CarlFK1> yep
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: can you boot without pci?  pci=off
<savvas> xteejx: have you tried nosata option?
<CarlFK1> [  123.251121] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<xteejx> no pci? will that be safe with AC power etc? and nosata?
<savvas> xteejx: looks like you'll have to play a bit with the bootoptions from the wiki link
<xteejx> what will it install to if there's no hard drive lol
<savvas> xteejx: correct, but at least then we'll know where the problem is
<xteejx> what link is that savvas?
<savvas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<xteejx> wicked!! :)
<xteejx> I'll write every single one down and reboot about 50 times narrow the bugger down lol
<savvas> cool :)
<savvas> oh..
<savvas> try this one too: skipsata
<savvas> I don't know if it works, just suggesting from a google search :p
<xteejx> Carl: In regards to your problem you may want to have a look on Launchpad.net there's quite a few problems with the madwifi drivers and atheros cards - I'm in the same category it seems, if you cant find anything file a bug report if you haven't already but good luck!!
<xteejx> lol OK savvas cool mate I'll try all that at least 1 is bound to work :)
<savvas> hope so!
<xteejx> here goes.... ps thank you again!!!!
<ogra> err, why didnt he just uninstall linux-restricted-modules ?
<savvas> he couldn't boot to a live cd ogra :)
<ogra> ah, right
<savvas> one cup of coffee coming up!
<ogra> well, he could used knoppix, chrooted into his install and uninstall it that way
<ogra> or any other liveCD that doesnt use madwifi
<ogra> or the hardy liveCD if that worked
<savvas> if it is the wifi
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19196482/C%3A\Users\Teej\Desktop\DSC01194.JPG
<ogra> well, the opps is ath_pci apparently
<CarlFK1> ogra: should I install linux-backports-modules?   I have Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg - dmesg:  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<CarlFK1> is there any reason I shuouldn't try it?
<ogra> CarlFK, try it out ... its only an apt-get to remove it gain if it doesnt work
<CarlFK1> heh - E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules
<CarlFK1> intrepid-backports ....
<ogra> if he would have stayed a minute longer i could have told him to look for linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ogra> if he would have stayed a minute longer i could have told him to look for linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ogra> :P
<ogra> or linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<CarlFK1> got it
<CarlFK1> thanks
<savvas> grr I just had a memory blackout, I forgot what I wanted to recommend! :P
<CarlFK1> ill be off for a few hours - if it has to do with me, tell CarlFK :)
<CarlFK1> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic - thanks all
<asac> anyone wants to help a bit on NM or firefox New bug processing?
<asac> :)
<asac> i can write you python scripts for the most common cases :-P
<savvas> er.. I have network manager bug :p
<asac> savvas: triage 20 new bugs and i will look ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> there are only 257 New bugs ;)
<savvas> yoinks
<asac> so i just need 10 folks processing 20 :)
<savvas> I'll try and have a look right now :)
<asac> firefox has 630 NEW ;)
<savvas> no thanks haha
<ogra> asac, what drives you to work on a sat. evening ?
<savvas> you need minions for that :)
<asac> ogra: bugpain
<asac> ogra: i am trying to reach 20k ;)
<ogra> poor guy
<asac> ogra: i want to clear this mess in the next weeks
<asac> and then officially resign
<ogra> resign ?!?
<asac> ogra: resign from bug processing ;)
<ogra> ah
<ogra> phew
<ogra> you just shocked me
<asac> i actually already resigned 3 month ago
<asac> and now all is lost ;)
<asac> or 6 month ago?
<asac> i cant remember when i tried to seriously process bugs
<asac> except the last 2 weeks
<ogra> libflassupport ago :)
<asac> ogra: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma.png ;)
<ogra> geez
<asac> ogra: those 5k is only hard bug work ... really :)
<asac> but the bug count didnt change considerably
<asac> i think i got ffox down from 1500 to 1200 open bugs ;) ... and NM from 600+ to 450
<ogra> still a lot
<asac> 21:57 < asac> but the bug count didnt change considerably
<asac> ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats why i will resign ;)
<asac> QA should do that
<asac> only look at triaged bugs
<asac> that would be a joy
<asac> ogra: the point is that launchpad is completely unusable for packages with more than lets say 500+ bugs
<ogra> yeah
<asac> ogra: you wont find duplicates even though you know exactly that you read more than one buga bout that
<ogra> is bugzilla better for that ?
<asac> ogra: well. it allows you to categorize bugs by component
<asac> so when you know where to search you will find it
<asac> also most components still have a comprehensible bug list
<asac> (event though they might be 500+ each)
<asac> and you can search full text on everything
<asac> and assemble your own boolean searches
<asac> so yeah
<asac> i think so
<ogra> hrm
<asac> i think i would need to split up firefox in modules
<asac> and reassign them so each component has a tiny bug list
<asac> thats why gnome works so much better
<asac> except than a few big bug packages
<ogra> yup
<asac> its easy to move bugs to the right package and there you will easily see dupes
<ogra> yeah, gpm is one
<asac> and also those crashes
<asac> i cannot even search for "-apport-crash" tag
<asac> that would allow me to just ignore them ;)
<asac> ogra: i think gpm is similar to NM ... lots of bugs from unqualified reporters that have no clue what their bug is and post to whatever they think is their bug
<asac> making it impossible to evaluate anything
<ogra> yep
<asac> you ask a question ... 2 days later you get an answer from someone completely unrelated ... then you forget to look whether he is the original reporter
<asac> and the bug drifts away
<ogra> i'm really happy i got rid of it
<ogra> same with gss
<ogra> you get all the x bugs
<asac> ogra: but reassigning to other packages at least givse good karma ;)
<ogra> heh, yeah
<asac> i think there are currently 4 hot WPA enterprise issues floating in NM bug tracking ... and people cross post like hell ... initial reporters have different issues, but now its just one big mess
<ogra> bah
<asac> whenever you close a bug someone says, no this isnt fixed ... i still see my problem
<asac> "what is your problem?"
<asac> "yeah THIS!"
<asac> "THIS isnt related, open a new bug"
<ogra> sigh
<asac> "NO THIS is related, otherwise not so many others would post here"
<asac> ... "I see the same too, NM doesnt work anymore"
<asac> or
<asac> "can you please provide a), b), c)"
<asac> -> "I already said that my wireless is not working, this worked well in dapper"
<ogra> heh
 * savvas hides :p
<ogra> have you seen bug 290918 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290918 in bash "user's 'bin' PATH isn't exported" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290918
<savvas> I wonder if I should open a new bug about network manager not showing the icon in notification area.. it doesn't create any problems, well except from editing connections
<asac> ogra: well. at least he is more a technical guy
<asac> but yeah ;)
<asac> ok off for some relaxing
 * ogra goes cooking
<savvas> asac: did you come accross any bugs with "No internet connections defined" when nm-applet is run and no icon?
<maco> asac: jeez, sounds like you're describing sound bugs
<maco> asac: crimsun posted a sort of "everybody out of the pool" comment to one the other day because it had turned into a "something doesn't work with sound" listing every possible symptom from 50 different people bug
<maco> he told them he would only respond to the reporter on that bug and that everyone else should file their own bugs
<savvas> how do we poke developers to check fixes/workarounds?
<savvas> Bug #283316:
<savvas> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283316 in ubuntu-release-notes "opening /dev/scdN causes tray to be closed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283316
<savvas> woops
<savvas> thanks bot :p
<rrittenhouse> Is it a common problem with Totem not converting %3F's in a URL to a '?' ?
<xteejx> savvas: No luck, but will update bug report in a minute with all my findings from each of the 15 boot options results lol
<savvas> xteejx: ogra suggested using knoppix to try and boot from it, they said it doesn't have madwifi drivers
<savvas> or at least that's how I understoof it :p
<savvas> *understood
<xteejx> Oh right? To prove that its the madwifi drivers that are causing the problem? I don't plan to use Knoppi as a replacement for Ubuntu though, and surely I'll still have the same problem if I try to install Ubuntu?
<savvas> no idea seriously, but you can install ubuntu from there
<savvas> using chroot (no idea heh)
<xteejx> ermmmm lol ok well i'm downloading knoppix now we'll see how it goes if my laptop doesn't blow up spontaneously lol :)
<savvas> xteejx: what I'm afraid is that even if you manage to install it, you'll have to remove ubuntu's linux-restricted-modules package
<savvas> (before booting in the installed kernel that is)
<xteejx> shit won't that remove a lot of other drivers like nvidia drivers etc?
<savvas> bingo :p
<xteejx> excuse the language sorry am forgetting where i am :)
<savvas> that is, i think so
<xteejx> hmmmm not the greatest scenario...
<savvas> if you manage to install ubuntu, the new DKMS the kernel uses can install the driver from nvidia-177-kernel-source
<xteejx> is there any forum or something i can use as a reference for how to install ubuntu from chroot within knoppix?
<xteejx> ermmmmm ok now your losing me savvas lol
<savvas> I'm definitely not the person to ask about this :)
<savvas> try at www.ubuntuforums.org or at http://answers.launchpad.net - maybe someone has attempted this
<xteejx> lol its kool i appreciate the help as it is to be honest - more info on the bug report is normally a good thing right?
<xteejx> I'll try that :)
<savvas> oh, if you manage to boot from knoppix
<savvas> post the reply of this command to the bug report: lspci -nnv
<savvas> it will give extensive information about your pci devices
<xteejx> 2 n's?
<xteejx> will do i'm writing all this down anyway :P
<savvas> yes :)
<xteejx> I still got 30 mins on the Knoppix download anyway but will burn and try it then and stick it on the report, and the lspci -nnv thing with a bit of luck :)
<xteejx> ogra: Bug 287244. I downloaded, burned and tried Knoppix as you suggested because of the Madwifi drivers, but it didn't work, I have updated the bug report to show this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<xteejx> savvas: If you're here...tried what you suggested on the report, still nothing :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-02
<psiforce> anyone else having problems with navigation buttons in firefox (running intrepid 64)
<psiforce> hmm must have corrupted my profile somehow :(. "rm ~/.mozilla" fixed the problem
<rrittenhouse> I am "trying out" the assigning a package to a bug report task. I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292355 Should I assign it to xorg?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292355 in ubuntu "no display when using kubuntu installation cd" [Undecided,New]
<rrittenhouse> or are there more steps that I should think about first
<xteejx> Bug 287244 changed to: Confirmed - Not just me that has the problem on the CQ50
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287244 in ubuntu "[intrepid] Compaq Presario CQ50 cannot install/boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287244
<xteejx> Question: What does the command lspci -nnv show that is any different from the standard lspci command
<xteejx> ?
<afflux> xteejx: device IDs and more detailed information
<xteejx> So if I get Ubuntu to boot at all then I should copy the output of that into my bug report for more info?
<Elbrus> bug 186449 is a wishlist item
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186449 in synaptic ""Mark all Upgrades" should be grayed out if there are no upgrades" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186449
<Elbrus> bug 155930 has priority low
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155930 in synaptic ""Unmark all" clears the package list (!)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155930
<Elbrus> could somebody mark those appropriately?
<franswa99> Hi there ! I'd like to join the ubuntu bugsquad team... the only question is... how do I get started ?
<franswa99> I just opened an account on launchpad
<Elbrus> I am trying to backtrace plasma, but after installing kdebase-workspace-dbg the gdb log says "The program has no registers now." Am I missing something?
<franswa99> read the wiki
<Elbrus> franswa99: great
<franswa99> I see that one of the tasks is "assigning packages" but I'm not so sure to know how to do that
<franswa99> I mean: I can see the bugs that have no package
<franswa99> but I'm not sure in which package they belong
<Elbrus> franswa99: AFAICT you read through a bug report, possibly ask questions to the reporter, and decide which package the bug belongs to
<Elbrus> that's why it sometimes takes time: communicate with the reporter
<Elbrus> do google
<Elbrus> etc.
<Elbrus> and of course, you can always ask help here.
<Elbrus> (as I just did at the beginning of your questions...)
<franswa99> ok
<franswa99> and is there a place where I can see the list of possible packages
<franswa99> to which a bug can be assigned?
<Elbrus> launchpad has a list
 * Elbrus is looking
<Elbrus> well, what I was looking for is different, but basically ALL ubuntu packages are candidates.
<franswa99> and how do you ask questions to the reporter in launchpad?
<Elbrus> franswa99: by the way, don't worry if it takes some time to get a feeling for it
<franswa99> ok !
<Elbrus> just add a comment
<franswa99> ok thanks
<Elbrus> if you ask for more information, you usually can set the status to incomplete
<angusthefuzz> franswa99: I would read the articles found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<angusthefuzz> franswa99: specifically see the canned responses or "standard replies" section
<franswa99> great thanks
<franswa99> didn#
<franswa99> didn't read those ones
<angusthefuzz> franswa99: there is also a great youtube video tutorial on assigning packages, you will get the hang of it
<Elbrus> angusthefuzz: would you have an url???
<angusthefuzz> franswa99: if you have trouble, just ask questions here, someone should be around to give you some mentoring
 * Elbrus would like to see it too
<angusthefuzz> one second, i will find ity
<Elbrus> :) [08:27] <Elbrus> and of course, you can always ask help here.
<angusthefuzz> http://videos.ubuntu.com/qa/assigning-packages-to-bugs.ogg
<Elbrus> angusthefuzz: thanks
<angusthefuzz> (okay I lied, it wasnt youtube, but it is very helpful)
<franswa99> thanks
<angusthefuzz> thank you both for helping
<Elbrus> because the question with franswa99 sort of shaded my question I as it again:
<Elbrus> [08:25] <Elbrus> I am trying to backtrace plasma, but after installing kdebase-workspace-dbg the gdb log says "The program has no registers now." Am I missing something?
<Elbrus> s/with/from
<lfaraone> Hey world.
<lfaraone> Where would a GNOME d-n-d bug (that dragging from the run dialog / a launcher to the "sessions" window should add that launcher as a startup item) go? (it affects 3 different applications)
<Elbrus> lfaraone: add it to all three then? (via also affects)
<Elbrus> can you give bug number?
<lfaraone> Elbrus: doens't have one yet.
<Elbrus> ok
<lfaraone> Elbrus: I'm going to report it ina minute.
<Elbrus> you can make in Launchpad that the bug affects multiple packages
<Elbrus> s/make/mark
<mrooney> Is there an easy way to tell what pulled in a certain package, ie what depended/recommended it such that it is now installed?
<lfaraone> mrooney: rdepends.
<mrooney> lfaraone: thanks!
<lfaraone> mrooney: ie "$ apt-cache rdepends bash
<lfaraone> mrooney: No problem.
<angusthefuzz> lfaraone: it was my understand that drag-n-drop bugs should be filed under the drop application, unless there is so reason to believe the drag'd information is incorrect
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: Ah, OK.
 * lfaraone goes on a bug-reporting binge.
<lfaraone> Ok, can someone confirm 292684 for me? (try to drag a launcher into gnome-session-properties) Oh, and it's wishlist, right? (I don't want to set my own bug priority)
<lfaraone> * bug 292684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292684 in gnome-session "Launcher items cannot be dragged into gnome-session-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292684
<Elbrus> lfaraone: can you be more verbosive? I don't know now what to do to reproduce this bug (sorry, I don't understand the text)
<lfaraone> Elbrus: ah, sorry.
<lfaraone> Elbrus: Ok, there are launchers on your desktop, right? (links to applications)
<Elbrus> I don't have any on my desktop.
<lfaraone> Elbrus: Ok, create a  launcher by doing "alt + f2" , typing the app name, and dragging the icon to the desktop
<angusthefuzz> lfaraone: i am able to drag from the panel to sessions without a problem, is that not specific enough?
<lfaraone> Elbrus: in this case, we'll make a link to "gnome-terminal"
 * Elbrus will do
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: ah... odd...
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: oh. oops.
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: odd, that didn't work last time I tried it.
 * lfaraone marks bug as invald.
<angusthefuzz> heh
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: while you're there, are there a lot of GNOME entries with "no description"?
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: (that's another bug (a usability/"noob" bug) I'm gonna report)
<angusthefuzz> yes lfaraone there are a lot with no description
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: do you agree that that is a usability problem? (people should be able to understand why things do what they do on startup...)
<angusthefuzz> lfaraone: I agree
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: Ok. /me reportbugs
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: That'd be one report with multiple "affects", right?
<angusthefuzz> correct
<angusthefuzz> actually, i am not sure where the descriptions are derived from
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: I'll ask in -motu
<angusthefuzz> sounds like a plan
<mohbana> hi, who is is responsible for the emacs 2.3 on ubuntu. i'd like to point out that there isn't even a link to start it
<mohbana> it's the ver. of emacs with AA fonts
<mohbana> is anyone around?
<Elbrus> mohbana: usually it is motu (Masters of the Universe) but emacs is core (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/emacs)
<Elbrus> #ubuntu-dev
<Elbrus> I think
<Elbrus> Oh, and it's version 22
<mohbana> Elbrus, not it's 23 i'm referring to
<angusthefuzz> does anyone have an opinion about bug #292362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292362 in ubuntu "moon is flat (according to the KDE4 logout dialog)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292362
<greg-g> ummm, ask them to produce a mockup of what would make it look spherical instead of "flat" because I can't see this as an issue at all, I think we all know what we get when we represent a 3d object in 2d space.
<angusthefuzz> i didnt know if it should be invalidated outright because monitors are 2d
<angusthefuzz> but okay, I like your method better
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: even in the most absurb of bugs it is best to give them a chance to fully explain themselves.
<angusthefuzz> greg-g: that is good to keep in mind, thanks
<angusthefuzz> sometimes its hard not to be snippy
<angusthefuzz> since there are people with real problems out there
<greg-g> angusthefuzz: yeah, I know.  If you find yourself about to post a snippy comment, it is best to breathe and come back to it later :)
<angusthefuzz> yeah, it hasnt happened yet
<yaxu> hi, i'm getting a problem with the shutdown dialog in intrepid ibex, where both hibernate and help are assigned the same shortkey (h)
<greg-g> I've caught myself before doing it a couple of times, so just wait, you'll get there soon enough if you look at a sufficiently large number of bugs ;)
<yaxu> also the shutdown window isn't in focus when i press the power button
<yaxu> what app do i file that bug on?
<greg-g> yaxu: I see "Shut Down" as having the S underlined
<yaxu> greg-g: how about hibernate
<greg-g> I'm not going to press "h" right now because I am in the middle of things, but can you take a screenshot of what you see?
<yaxu> sure
<greg-g> yaxu: hibernate has the "H" underlined
<yaxu> greg-g: and help?
<yaxu> i mean the help button
<yaxu> greg-g: http://yaxu.org/hibernate.png
<yaxu> greg-g: for me both hibernate and help have H underlined, so alt-h do nothing
<greg-g> oh, I misunderstood you
<yaxu> no need to try to press alt-h, you can see both with h underlined as you say
<greg-g> sorry about that
<yaxu> no prob
<greg-g> and then I had the dialog open too long and it just shutdown my computer, hence the dealy
<yaxu> :(
<greg-g> delay
<yaxu> sorry about that
<yaxu> hope you didn't lose any important state
<greg-g> yaxu: so it does nothing for you when you press alt+h?
<yaxu> i'll double check
<greg-g> yaxu: nope, I'm good, thanks though
<yaxu> ok it does _something_
<yaxu> it cycles between the two buttons
<yaxu> whereas if I did alt-s it shuts down right away
<yaxu> and in the previous ubuntu alt-h hibernated straight away
<yaxu> Well that confirms it so i'll definitely report it, thanks
<yaxu> seems i don't need to specify a particular package
<yaxu> i'll stick a warning about the timeout on the report too!
<greg-g> yaxu: sorry, I was just trying to find the right package, and it is "gnome-session"
<greg-g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+filebug
<yaxu> ah thanks greg-g
<yaxu> i just submitted, but i will edit
<greg-g> yaxu: what is the bug number?
<yaxu> 292734
<greg-g> confirmed it
<greg-g> actually, that is a simple enough bug that I just set it to triaged
<yaxu> thanks greg
<greg-g> yaxu: no problem, thanks for reporting
<yaxu> a pleasure
 * yaxu goes to find more
<blackest_knight> is it a bug if alsa fails to reload its settings after a reboot?
<blackest_knight> I can type sudo alsa-ctl restore and then they are restored just not say in rc.local
<milos_> I have a problem with DVD drive. Every time I try eject dvd or cd it ejects and takes it back immediately. Against what I need to report bug?
<mrooney> hm, the cruft remover seems to have uninstalled an application, somehow
<nellery> mrooney: cruft remover did something to my grub menu.lst which made Ubunu unbootable and I had to go through lots of trouble fixing it
<nellery> I no longer trust it..
<tuxmaniac> mrooney: cruft remover removed non cruft data sometime back for me too
<Heooo> I am not sure whether this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/258584) is fixed in 8.10. Anyway, my screen became and stayed black when I set the resolution too high.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258584 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[82G33/G31] Changing screen resolution results in a black screen" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Heooo> I installed 8.10 today so it probably has this fix or?
<Heooo> How can I know whether this is a new bug.
<murdok> Heooo: yes, it is supposed to be fixed in Intrepid
<Heooo> murdok: Is this fix in the newest 8.10 Ubuntu?
<murdok> If you are experiencing the same, you can reopen the bug explaining the reason, it can be a regression
<murdok> yes
<Heooo> murdok: Ok, I will open the bug. First, I will replicate it.
<Heooo> Btw is it normal that the screen become blurry and black-greyish at some resolutions?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-26
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: do you also have postfix
<wild_oscar> ?
<ehasenle> yes, postfix runs
<hggdh> VXxed: see http://www.acpi.info
<VXxed> Danke
<hggdh> bitte
<VXxed> I will be off, and hopefully will return with functional fans, and the skin on my thighs intact.
<hggdh> heh
<wild_oscar> meh...
<wild_oscar> ffs
<VXxed> That was...comforting....
<wild_oscar> then I'm hopeless
<VXxed> I click the "ACPI support in PhoenixBIOS" link and it simply doesn't exist...404 tells the tale...
<ehasenle> wild_oscar: can you provide a complete process list (before nfsd runs)?
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: with "ps aux" ?
<ehasenle> it would be very interesting _where_ S20nfs-kernel-server start hangs
<ehasenle> yep, ps aux
<ehasenle> maybe also pstree
<wild_oscar> ehasenle: will try that. just on a sanity check, I've removed nfs-kernel-server
<wild_oscar> only thing that you did was "apt-get install nfs-kernel-server", correct?
<ehasenle> well, after the uninstall and the reboot
<wild_oscar> yes. after that, was that the only command?
<ehasenle> yes, only command
<jessture1> can anyone tell me where to look to fix the volume on-screen-display when im watching youtube or other flash video on fullscreen?
<VXxed> Holy sweet jesus
<maco> a build error ain't a fix
<maco> wrong chan
<VXxed> hggdh?  The 727 page documentation of ACPI has one thing about apci, and it's not descriptive of what apci actually is lol
<wild_oscar> well, it's late, I'll see that in the morning ehasenle
<wild_oscar> having some other issues
<ehasenle> ok, bye, need some sleep too
<VXxed> Hey, is anyone here?
<micahg> yes VXxed
<VXxed> So, hggdh tried to help me already, but I want to make sure of something
<VXxed> My fans aren't working too well, and I mean my laptop fans aren't turning on.
<VXxed> I was going to go edit the grub loader to fiddle with ACPI loading
<VXxed> But I noticed that, on top of not knowing how to edit it, the fan was on
<VXxed> And the fan stayed on right until Ubuntu actually loaded.
<VXxed> So, what do I do?  Do I need to edit grub?
<micahg> hope hggdh comes back ;)
<micahg> idk, you said it still didn't work
<VXxed> Question again!
<VXxed> Because I refuse to stop before midnight tonight.
<VXxed> So, looking at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script I realized that they're forcing the existence of one of those laptop company specific drivers with modprobe
<VXxed> But try as I might, it says the fujitsu_laptop.c one doesn't exist
<VXxed> Even though I tabbed the entire way there
<micahg> VXxed: could be one is missing, idk
<VXxed> But I..tabbed the name in
<VXxed> I'm looking at the file, too
<VXxed> module not found...
<VXxed> Wait.  The code here just goes modprobe ibm_acpi
<VXxed> They don't go to the .c file.
<VXxed> Is anyone here?
 * micahg is still here
<VXxed> Hey there.
<VXxed> So...here's my thought on this now
<VXxed> I'm thinking that since the fujitsu-laptop.c file has nothing about any sort of fan control in it (are the .c files the ones that control acpi functions?  Just wanna make sure), I may need to fix the DSDT?
<VXxed> Am I correct in my thinking or...horribly wrong?
<micahg> i have no idea :)
<rasiq> Good Night
<micahg> hi
<rasiq> Serious bug on Karmic Netbook Remix 9.10..
<VXxed> You too?
<micahg> now, the reporter of bug 460121 said that it was caused by having an SDHC card in a regular SD slot
<VXxed> High five.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460121 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs on step 2 (Karmic RC)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460121
<micahg> is that the case for you as well rasiq?
<rasiq> Yes.. same problem here..
<micahg> that's not a problem with UBuntu if your netbook doesn't support SDHC
<rasiq> Since past installation with 9.04 works well.. and my netbook support SDHC.. appear to be a Ubuntu problem..
<micahg> or does your netbook support the high capacity cards?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> that's a different story :)
<rasiq> I can read/write the card on my nb.. no problem with that on jaunty..
<rasiq> the main problem is..since installation crashes.. i can´t build a home partition onto the SD card..
<rasiq> the installation only runs with the internal memory.. what is very bad..
<rasiq> well.. very bad for netbook users like me.. Desktop version are going well :)
<rasiq> And intel support is wonderful now :)
<micahg> ok, you might want to check in #ubuntu-installer, or come back tomorrow morning when someone else is here :)
<micahg> unfortunately, I don't know much about the installer
<micahg> or rather in the morning
<rasiq> np.. will post on ubuntu-installer.. and come back tomorrow..
<rasiq> thank you anyway..
<micahg> good luck
<rasiq> just worried about problems on final version..
<micahg> yes, well, then please come back in the morning :)
<rasiq> by this trying to advice soon I can..
<micahg> thank you rasiq
<VXxed> Does anyone in here at this very moment know about ACPI type things?
<wild_oscar> 7j #struts
<wild_oscar> oops :p
<cbx33> anyone aware of an existing bug about bluetooth networking not working, despite it being touted as a feature in the release notes?
<matti> ;]
<tc111> i need to know who to contact about a missing deb package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-16-lpia
<indus> hi
<indus> asac: hi
<asac> hi
<indus> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/396460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396460 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 'final' version is in repos but on installation, tooltip in menu still says 'beta'" [Low,Fix committed]
<indus> asac: is this released? i can mark it so then
<indus> asac: i remember filing this bug, but i moved on to karmic sincethen
<indus> asac: seems fixed, but iam ,  not sure cos i edited it in alacarte
<asac> i hope its fixed
<asac> bbi 15 minutes
<Armageddon> I filed two bug reports yesterday under already created topics, how can I find if anyone answered to those !
<Armageddon> found them
<bddebian> Boo
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<ikt> for kernelloops / crashes list them under package linux or .. another?
<bdmurray> linux
<ikt> kk
<ikt> cheers :)
<hggdh> hey charlie-tca, welcome back!
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Good to be back
<hggdh> good to see you here. I hope life is better
<charlie-tca> It is improving daily
<hggdh> micahg: do you know how https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Projects/Places_Vacuum is going?
<micahg> I think they added some compile flags to sqlite that we don't have yet
<micahg> resulting in bug 229003 and bug 457791
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229003 in sqlite3 "Build sqlite3 with fts3 fulltext search " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229003
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 457791 in sqlite3 "Build sqlite3 with SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457791
<crashsystems> I've noticed what looks like a boot experience bug that involves the encrypted swap set up with encrypted home directories. I could not find a bug on LP, though I did find a post on UbuntuForums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8166845). Is this a known issue, or should I report a bug in launchpad? If I should report it, what package should I assign it to?
<rasiq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460121 in ubiquity "ubiquity hangs on step 2 (Karmic RC)" [Undecided,New]
<rasiq> just reporting a bug on karmic netbook remix... installation hangs when a sdhc card is inserted..
<hggdh> hum
<rasiq> this affects who wants to make a home partition onto a sd card.. those that have a internal flash disk and an external big one..
<rasiq> brb
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/461442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461442 in cryptsetup "Seeing "swap: waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" for several seconds while booting" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> micahg: can you peak at bug 461006?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461006 in prism "unable to run two prism instances same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461006
<Tiibiidii> there's someone who upgraded from jaunty to karmic here (and now uses the default karmic theme)?
<Tiibiidii> i've noticed a strange thing with my power applet and bluetooth applet (the second one fixed itself after some time)
<Tiibiidii> the icon doesn't use the new karmic icons theme... i tried logging with another user and it works fine, tried reinstalling the packages that contains the icons but it still get stuck with this icon (it's not the jaunty human icon, either... it's another one... maybe clearlooks)
<micahg> bdmurray: looking
<micahg> bdmurray: I get 2 screen fine
<bdmurray> micahg: could you untag it regression-potential and look into it then?
<micahg> let me try the reader app
<micahg> bdmurray: I should remove the tag because it works for me?
<bdmurray> well because it is doesn't have any verification if you will
<micahg> ah, ok
<bdmurray> dtchen: what is the regression with bug 409819?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409819 in pulseaudio "[regression] Built-in mic not working after pulse updates on Karmic.  Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409819
<bdmurray> micahg: actually I can recreate it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how?
<bdmurray> micahg: I was only able to recreate it the first time I was running them
<micahg> bdmurray: so what does that mean?
<bdmurray> I'm uncertain
<slacker_nl> can someone help me for a sec, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/215666 reopening that bug would be new or in progress (it is not really new)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215666 in usplash "fsck messages are not cleared from usplash when check is finished" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bdmurray> slacker_nl: what do you need help with?
<slacker_nl> bdmurray: if i reopen that bug (because I think the bug is not solved, would that be, in progress/new/confirmed?
<bdmurray> slacker_nl: Well, somebody seems to have already confirmed it so Confirmed sounds good.  However, please include information regarding the version of usplash and the messages seen etc....
<slacker_nl> i confirmed it, since it came from comfirmed
<bdmurray> and what messages did you see?
<slacker_nl> bdmurray: the same as before, could not mount some entries from fstab, hit escape for some kind of shell, the mounts, and then again the same message, with less mounts and then it boots
<slacker_nl> it shows the mounts which it cannot mount atm
<bdmurray> and you have quiet enabled correct?
<slacker_nl> yes, but lemme double check
<slacker_nl> yes
<slacker_nl> bdmurray: i'm talking to ion right now, spoke to him a couple of days ago about this
<bdmurray> wow bug 461434 is something else
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461434 in ubuntu "Targus PA905 Ext Floppy Drive works!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461434
<ZachK_> bdmurray, hello
<bdmurray> ZachK_: hi
<ZachK_> bdmurray, i sent you an email..did you get it?
<bdmurray> ZachK_: yes I did receive it
<ZachK_> bdmurray, ok and?
<bdmurray> ZachK_: How did you try to join the team?  I never received an e-mail notification about it.
<ZachK_> bdmurray, hmmm...one sec
<ZachK_> bdmurray, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<bdmurray> Okay, well regardless you should look at and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<bdmurray> Actually, I did mail you the application
<ZachK_> bdmurray, i haven't received email
<bdmurray> ZachK_: it was to a different gmail address than your latest message to me
<ZachK_> bdmurray, ok
<bdmurray> the one with the 17 in it
<ZachK_> hmmm....weird..not that it went to that one..just that i didn't get it yet
<bdmurray> If you send an application to the bugcontrol mailing list following the instructions at the wiki page we'll be happy to review it
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> i'll read the wiki list
<ZachK_> or page i mean
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-27
 * BUGabundo /usr/local/bin/xfcre76 BUGabundo | tee /dev/sleep
<dtchen> bdmurray: as usual, #409819 is one of those now-useless bug reports
<dtchen> bdmurray: it needs some serious love, ideally constrained to the reporter's precise hardware
<dtchen> bdmurray: no, they very much are for that bug report.
<dtchen> bdmurray: it's quite possible that the bug is currently incorrectly affecting pulseaudio
<dtchen> bdmurray: ideally I need Andres to reproduce this symptom using the 20061026.2 daily-live, and I need his apport-collect -p alsa-base info. From there, we can determine whether it's a regression in linux, and if so, whether installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic resolves it
<dtchen> err, 20091026.2, of course
<dtchen> not three years ago ;-)
<dtchen> bdmurray: does that help clarify the murkiness?
<bdmurray> dtchen: yes, I think so
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<VXxed> Is anyone even in here..?
<Hobbsee> yes, but most people are asleep now
<VXxed> Blargh.
<VXxed> And I'm never online earlier.
<VXxed> Well, rarely.
<CryingFreeman> Hi, there! I registered a bug with the 2.6.31-14 kernel. The 2.6.31-11 kernel boots, but not the -14 version. I figured that was an ubuntu problem and not an upstream issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/461737
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461737 in linux "Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic does not boot" [Undecided,New]
<Chorca> any protocol for when a bug is labeled a duplicate of a private bug?
<thekorn> Chorca: I think this info should be in the activity log of the bugreport
<thekorn> there is a link to this page at the bottom of the page,
<thekorn> close to the last comment
<Chorca> just says it's been marked as a duplicate
<Chorca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/461690
<ubot4> Chorca: Error: This bug is private
<Chorca> the bug it was marked as a duplicate of is private
<bddebian> Boo
<ikt> -_-
<ikt> Oct 28 03:43:11 ikt-desk bonobo-activation-server (ikt-14421): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-dDE0RcgFZf: Connection refused
<ikt> that is bad
<ikt> keyserver down?
<VXxed> Hey, is anyone here who can help me with what I think is an acpi issue?
<davmor2> VXxed: try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<VXxed> Alright
<VXxed> Mmf.  As useful as ever.
<hggdh> VXxed: I have a bit of time now
<VXxed> Awesome, you're still around
<VXxed> Alright, so since you last gave me advice
<VXxed> I boot into grub and realized that I had no idea how to do anything there, BUT I also noticed that the fan was on
<VXxed> Perfectly.
<VXxed> And it turns off as soon as grub switches out into Ubuntu
<hggdh> ok. First thing we need is to look at the boot log -- please pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<VXxed> One sec, lemme log into irc on the laptop itself
<VXxed> It seems like there's more info than scrolling space.  Am I right in that?
<hggdh> VXxed: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<hggdh> then 'dmesg | pastebinit' and write here the resulting URL
<VXxed1> Gotcha
<VXxed> Sorry by the way for not knowing the basics, I'm just trying to get by for now
<VXxed1> http://pastebin.com/f2aae15de
<VXxed1> hggdh, so what do you think?
<hggdh> VXxed: sorry, got drawn on another issue. Looking at it now
<VXxed> No problem at all
<hggdh> VXxed: this is a laptop? With 8 cores?
<VXxed> ..No o_O;
<VXxed> This is a T4020D tablet laptop from fujitsu
<VXxed> Single core 1.73ghz
<hggdh> ah
<VXxed> http://reviews.cnet.com/tablet-pcs/fujitsu-lifebook-t4020d-tablet/4507-3126_7-31518031.html?tag=mncol;psum
<hggdh> VXxed: a quick look does not show any boot errors, at all
<hggdh> and more to the point, no acpi errors
<VXxed> That's...really weird.
<VXxed> Because as soon as Ubuntu boots out of grub, the very second, the fans shut off.
<VXxed> And only turn on again at extreme heats where it's almost too late to be of any use
<VXxed> Which I'm guessing is because the sensors don't pick up any temperatures
<hggdh> hum.
<VXxed> hggdh: I stumbled upon a link two days ago where a guy had a similar issue in arch linux, which he fixed by correcting his DSDT table..and I found an ubuntu-specific guide in the wiki for fixing it
<VXxed> But that looked like it was really far into the software core, so I didn't want to start messing around with superior approval
<hggdh> this *might* work, if there is a ACPI-related issue. It was/is common for manufacturers to put out crappy ACPI code
<hggdh> you could try it, if the DSDT is for the same machine
<VXxed> The link was for reconfiguring ones own
<VXxed> So it might work?
<VXxed> Here, lemme send you a link
<VXxed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8166923&postcount=7
<hggdh> it might. The problem is to understand what the code does. This is where a the acpi.info link I gave you might help
<VXxed> 700 pages of documentation though..sweet jesus.  I didn't even know where to start reading
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> it will get worse...
<VXxed> Wouldn't it technically be possible to look at a windows acpi for my laptop and see where it's picking up access to the fans?
<hggdh> there are some packages dealing with sensors, like lm-sensors
<hggdh> VXxed: the ACPI (i.e., the DTDT) is the same
<VXxed> Erm, not sure if I related my findings on that to you
<VXxed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8176017#post8176017
<VXxed> Here's my whole thing
<VXxed> Post #3 deals with lm-sensors
<hggdh> yes. All you need to modprobe is i2c-i801, and adm1021
<hggdh> you do not seem to have smartbatt
<VXxed> But you saw what happened when I tried to run sensors :\
<hggdh> yes. modprobe these two, and try sensors again
<VXxed> Alright, lemme boot it back up
<VXxed> I try not to keep it on for more than half an hour to an hour..get worried
<hggdh> VXxed: you do not need to reboot
<hggdh> load the modules, and try sensor again
<hggdh> ah. Sorry
<VXxed> Yep
<VXxed> I just turned it off a little while ago
<VXxed1> ronen@vxtablet:~$ sudo modprobe adm1021
<VXxed1> [sudo] password for ronen:
<VXxed1> ronen@vxtablet:~$ sudo modprobe i2c-i801
<VXxed1> ronen@vxtablet:~$ sensors
<VXxed1> lm84-i2c-5-19
<VXxed1> Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 14e0
<VXxed1> Board Temp:   +0.0°C  (low  =  +0.0°C, high =  +0.0°C)
<VXxed1> CPU Temp:     +0.0°C  (low  =  +0.0°C, high =  +0.0°C)
<hggdh> VXxed: what version of Ubuntu?
<VXxed1> 9.10
<VXxed1> Updating from 9.04 was the first thing I did to try to fix it..
<VXxed1> Ironically, it shunned me from essentially all help.  Awesome :|
<hggdh> VXxed: this, then, sounds like a real bug. I think you had one opened for this, did you not?
<VXxed1> Indeed I did
<VXxed1> But it would be good if you would look it over and see if there's anything I need to add
<hggdh> bug #?
<VXxed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/461675
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461675 in ubuntu "Fans not spinning up..seemingly no ACPI information loaded" [Undecided,New]
<VXxed> I'm adding the link to the boot log
<hggdh> attach the boot log, it is better
<VXxed> Mmm, should I copy from the website and make a .txt?
<hggdh> also, attach the output of running sensor-detect, and the sensor run
<hggdh> yes, make it a txt
<hggdh> brb
<VXxed1> Go right ahead
<VXxed> hggdh: Should I include anything else, like uname -a or anything of that sort?
<ikt> anyone know where the config file is for gnome-system-log in karmic?
<hggdh> VXxed: I do not think so
<VXxed> Oh.  Well, I'm adding uname -a, sudo lspci -vvnn, and sudo dmidecode
<VXxed> Because https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI said so
<VXxed> For filing bug reports
<VXxed> Should I assign it to any specific package and/or person?
<dtchen> please do not assign bugs to anyone unless explicitly requested by the person.
<VXxed> Gotcha
<VXxed> Just making sure
<VXxed> Thank you for all your help hggdh.  I'm glad someone was able to help me out with it...who knows where I'd be right now
<hggdh> welcome
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/374320 <- do we send this upstream to debian ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374320 in gnome-utils "Gnome System Log Complains About btmp log permissions" [Low,Confirmed]
<ikt> because the help and man pages suggest it has been changed
<seb128> ikt, you can send it to GNOME if you want
<ikt> the thing is that it says in the man page the config file is
<seb128> but I think there is already a bug about not displaying errors about logs not readable there
<seb128> what?
<ikt>  /etc/syslog.conf being the config file
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> but /etc/syslog.conf doesn't exist locally
<seb128> the config file is what?
<ikt> for gnome-system-log
<seb128> what is your issue exactly.?
<ikt> there's no way to change any of the options
<ikt> it's just plain trying to read all the log files
<seb128> what are you trying to change?
<seb128> right, which is fine
<seb128> it should just ignore the ones which are not there or readable
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> that sounds better than what I was chasing
<ikt> cheers :)
<seb128> ikt, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567169
<ubot4> Gnome bug 567169 in logview "could not open files error displayed for no good reason" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> ikt, see that bug
<ikt> yeah that's the exact same bug I was on :D
<seb128> ok good
<BUGabundo> howdy
<ZachK_> hello all
<alex-weeej> anyone know of USB Audio working on amd64?
<ZachK_> alex-weeej, hmmm not sure
<alex-weeej> ZachK_, tested a Behringer UCA202 and it failed on 3 different amd64 systems but worked on one of the same ones running i686 jaunty
<alex-weeej> class compliant with no firmware
<alex-weeej> absolutely gutted
<alex-weeej> we were going to use it for our streaming server
<ZachK_> alex-weeej, then i would say usb audio doesn't work...
<ZachK_> bdmurray, help please..
<bdmurray> ZachK_: with what?
<ZachK_> bdmurray, how am i supposed to triage bugs if i can't set the importance of a bug
<ZachK_> which is part of triaging
<bdmurray> ZachK_: you can change the status of bugs after investigating them and if you find one that you need the importance set for you can ask someone in this channel
<ZachK_> bdmurray, oh ok...i'm just trying to get into the bug control team which says that you need to have a list of triaged bugs...
<bdmurray> ZachK_: it's possible to perform bug triage without setting the Triaged status or importance
<ZachK_> bdmurray, ok...well i shall mail in my application then...will you be the one to review it?
<hggdh> any of us will review it, ZachK_
<hggdh> usually, at least two
<bdmurray> heh
<ZachK_> now how do i keep a list?
<hggdh> well. You can write down the bugs, or keep the list in a draft email
<ZachK_> ok..just making sure
<hggdh> please be sure to include what is the importance you would give to each of them, and why
<hggdh> ZachK_: the idea is to show us those bugs you consider the best work you have done on triaging. Please keep that in mind
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-28
<dwegener> Hi, I'm very new.  I'm trying to fix a bug, but need some help on what I need to do.
<dwegener> I know what the problem is, and I know what file needs to be changed.  The change actually needs to be made in an existing patch file.
<micahg> is there already a bug filed?
<dwegener> Yes, the bug has been filed.  I've added comments to the bug indicating what needs to be changed, but thought it would be helpfull if I could actually supply the fix.
<lifeless> dwegener: use 'apt-get source' to get the source
<lifeless> dwegener: use dch -i to add a changelog entry
<lifeless> and change the patch file
<lifeless> use debuild -i to to a test build, and if that works
<lifeless> debuild -i -S to build a source package
<lifeless> then use debdiff
<lifeless> to get a complete diff you can supply
<lifeless> #ubuntu-motu can help you with this more
<VXxed> Is there any rule of thumb for how long bugs take to get resolved?
<lifeless> VXxed: no
<lifeless> VXxed: on average they aren't resolved [simple math, we have more bugs filed than are fixed, for any time period]
<VXxed> Gotcha
<VXxed> Just wondering, thanks
<lifeless> it depends on how much attention that part of the system is getting
<lifeless> and how hard the bug is
<VXxed> Uhh...let's just..theoretically say...something to do with the ACPI and it not turning the fans on on my laptop, despite a full day of research and lots of things tried?
<lifeless> they are tricky
<lifeless> without the exact hardware the bug can't really be worked on
<lifeless> have you read the debugging guide about ACPI/dsdt's ?
<VXxed> Not yet, but I was going to sit down and try it out tonight, despite already opening a full bug report at the recommendation of someone in this channel
<VXxed> From what hggdh told me, there wasn't any acpi error during bootup in the log
<VXxed> Would trying to debug it still have a chance of fixing the issue?
<lifeless> yes, though its a steep learning curve
<VXxed> There's a full guide for it, last I saw
<VXxed> And honestly
<VXxed> Free tablet?
<VXxed> Totally worth the work.
<VXxed> Hey, question while debugging my dsdt file.
<VXxed> I'm getting "external (\DC1S)" - "Name already exists in scope (\DC1S)", error 5056
<VXxed> What does that mean?
<VXxed> Er, nevermind.
<VXxed> This next error is much more complex.  "Method (SBLL, 1, NotSerialized)" - "Not all control paths return a value (SBLL)"
<VXxed> Should I just delete the SBLL?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/449272
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449272 in compiz "Invest applet drop down leaves a shadow on desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kruemel> hi everybody
<kruemel> where do I report bugs on the _Windows_ usb-creator tool?
<indus> kruemel: hi
<indus> kruemel: you report it on launchpad
<indus> kruemel: which windows usb creator tool?
<kruemel> indus: the one that comes included in the 9.10 iso
<indus> kruemel: it has a windows usb creator cool
<indus> kruemel: hmm wait i check , i think you need to file a bug with ubiquity package
<indus> kruemel: 1 sec
<kruemel> indus: it's called usb-creator.exe , yes
<kruemel> oops... please do mind
<indus> kruemel: hi use this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<indus> kruemel: i dont know which package this is so this will take you direct to bug file page
<indus> kruemel: what is the problem you face with this usb creator?
<kruemel> indus: The bug: The program has a button to select an iso as source. You can select an iso, but it won't show up as a source afterwards - so all in all you can't create a usb key directly from iso images.
<indus> kruemel: no no you have to install it to windows first i think, then use image to copy
<indus> kruemel: not sure really
<kruemel> indus: you can select to create a usb key based on a Ubuntu CD in a CD drive
<indus> kruemel: so there is a usb creator available on karmic cd hmm thats nice
<kruemel> indus: that's the option that works
<indus> kruemel: hmm it wont load the iso ?
<kruemel> indus: it would be even nicer, if it worked :)
<kruemel> indus: exactly
<indus> kruemel: can i see a screenshot of the window?
<indus> kruemel: use imagebin.org
<kruemel> indus: just a moment
<kruemel> indus: I'm working on it, but it's basically the same as if you take the usb-creator package in 9.04
<indus> kruemel: dont remember now, i would like to see
<indus> kruemel: as far as i remember, either create usb from existing linux machine, or do it from an iso in windows
<indus> kruemel: i believe this can also be run from live cd directly to create usb bootable
<kruemel> argh
<kruemel> I put an image on http://imagebin.org/69432
<bddebian> Boo
<shadeslayer> hey,anyone have a nvidia card?
<benedikt> shadeslayer: are you looking for support/help?
<shadeslayer> benedikt: nope,i simply want to see if anyone can get  jockey-kde to detect the card in 9.10
<hggdh> shadeslayer: you would probably have more luck on #ubuntu+1
<Shikaku> Karmic has a semi-random critical bug, where sometimes (about 1/5th) X does not display at all as if the monitor was turned off, and the keyboard and power button do not work at all (I tried doing ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+delete to do a restart but nothing happened) when booting up and resuming from hibernate. This occurs when the login screen is supposed to appear, so it seems it could be...
<Shikaku> ...an X issue or a gdm issue. I was wondering if this was a known issue, because this never happened to me with Jaunty and I freshed installed Karmic.I was wondering if this was a known issue, because this never happened to me with Jaunty and I freshed installed Karmic.  Can anyone help me find out what to do to see if I can find an error code about it?
<Shikaku> oops
<ccheney> did launchpad recently change to where it doesn't send you your comments on bugs anymore? that is either happening to me or my email is getting eaten somehow
<micahg> ccheney: spam filter?
<ccheney> micahg: nope, but it might have somehow got stuck into a different folder i suppose
<ccheney> oh i see them, ugh
<ccheney> my filtering isn't as good as i had hoped apparently
<jmadgin> hi there! I've just come over from a convo with videolan channel, they told me you guys may be able to help! since i upgradfrom 9.04 to 9.10 my avi's dont seem to work in movie player or vlc. I checked the readout from vlc diagnostic and it said the encoder couldnt be found. I checked the encoder in synaptic and its there?
<jmadgin> im tearing my hair out here trying to fix this
<jmadgin> anyone know about it?
<darthanubis> jmadgin, do you have the medibuntu repo setup?
<darthanubis> how about !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darthanubis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot4> darthanubis: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jmadgin> yes
<jmadgin> i hav medibuntu and restricted extras
<darthanubis> beats me then, I have no A/V issues. But then I did not upgrade
<jmadgin> i also downloaded w32codecs
<jmadgin> arrrrrgh
<jmadgin> how annoying
<darthanubis> good, i use w64codecs
<jmadgin> but thats just for 64 bit isnt it?
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> I think he's saying that it's good you both are using the right codecs
<darthanubis> right
<ikt> purge + reinstall ?
<jmadgin> tried
<ikt> is it just specifically .avi videos?
<jmadgin> havent tried anything else
<jmadgin> but all types of avi
<jmadgin> h264
<jmadgin> mp4
<jmadgin> im stumped
<ikt> latest version of vlc?
<ikt> just looking at vlc options
<jmadgin> yes
<micahg> jmadgin: have you checked in #ubuntu+1?
<jmadgin> avi doesnt work in movie player either
<jmadgin> or any app
<jmadgin> yes i've asked
<jmadgin> pretty much been ignored
<ikt> all gstreamer plugins updated and installed?
<jmadgin> yup
<ikt> any further than this type of stuff and it gets pretty specific to finding out where vlc/totem think the encoder is
<ikt> or it could be one checkbox in some random location
<jmadgin> (totem:4447): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstx264
<jmadgin> i get that message if i run totem from termianl
<ikt> o
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/440166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440166 in gstreamer0.10 "impossible to play avi, Xvid plugins none available" [Low,Incomplete]
<jmadgin> o
<micahg> Here's my list of gstreamer packages: http://pastebin.com/f5b25869e
<micahg> What do you get with dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<jmadgin> http://pastie.org/673827
<jmadgin> that
<jmadgin> same by the looks of it
<jmadgin> ikt that link doesnt look cool at all its obviously an ongoing bug
<ikt> yeah, it's odd though
<jmadgin> i hope it gets sorted tomorrow at proper release
<ikt> tbh I imagine if you did a fresh install it would work properly
<jmadgin> cos thats an arse to anyone that wants to move over from window, if the movie player doent work!!!!!
<jmadgin> u think
<jmadgin> might try that
<jmadgin> i hav filesystem on separate partition
<ikt> that's all I can think of, I've been running 9.10 for a while now and vlc/totem have been working great
<ikt> and I watch a lot of avis/mpegs
 * ikt can't be at the computer without music playing :x
<jmadgin> if i delete that partition and reinstall ubuntu over it everything should work the same?
<jmadgin> rite?
<jmadgin> im gonna cross my fingers and go for it
<ikt> I wonder why this channel is so quiet :x
<ikt> seb!
<ikt> jmadgin: if you delete the partition and resetup the partition and install ubuntu 9.10, everything should be pretty similar
<ikt> except video should work
<jmadgin> ne1 kno when 9.10 is actually released?
<jmadgin> what time uk time tomorrow?
<jmadgin> or is it 12 thisevening
<jmadgin> ?
<caolin> How should I report inconsistencies between various BugSquad pages on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<micahg> the mailing list might be a good place caolin
<bdmurray> caolin: you could e-mail the bugsquad mailing list if you are uncertain which page is correct or if you are you could make the change yourself
<micahg> if you can propose fixes, that's even better :)
<caolin> unfortunately I don't yet know enough about how you currently operate to propose changes. The inconsistencies look to be the result of changing practices not being updated on all pages.
<bdmurray> the mailing list would be best then
<caolin> ok, thanks - will do
<hggdh> yes, since it will give us a more easier-to-work-on reference
<bdmurray> more easier?
<molok> hi *
<hggdh> at least I will not have to refer back to IRC logs ;-)
<BUGabundo> night o/
<JavaTheJHut> Hello, I would like to request some help with signing up in the UbuntuBugs team. I have read the documentation but, I am unsure where to start.
<hggdh> and yet another shoot and run?
<micahg> hggdh: instant gratification is a necessity...4 minutes must be too long to wait for a response ;)
<hggdh> heh. oh tempora, oh mores
<micahg> indeed
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-29
 * BUGabundo $ upstart BUGabundo down; upstart bed up; guud night guys and gals
<eboyjr> Hello. I found kind of a big bug in Karmic and I was wondering if it was just my system: In flash (ubuntu-restricted-extras) 64-bit, sometimes when I click something in it, it does not recognize it. I would have to click it a few time to e.g. press a button. Is this just me?
<eboyjr> Bleh. Nvm it's bug 444757
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444757 in compiz "Can't click butttons inside flash (like play/pause in youtube) (dup-of: 410407)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444757
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "[READ DESCRIPTION] Flash is not recognizing mouse clicks in multiple situations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<mac__v> bdmurray: hi... Bug #461399 and any such similar bugs are dupes of libgnome bug... already humanity got 3 bugs related , its not a humanity-icon-theme bug :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461399 in humanity-icon-theme "Missing icons in main menus (dup-of: 407621)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461399
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<eboyjr> Oh lol I didn't know that was a bug. I thought that was a feature. I think it looks nicer without those icons :P
<eboyjr> Good night
<wekt> What would be the 'package' to file against for bugs in   http://start.ubuntu.com/9.10/   ?  or how can one discover the package?
<micahg> wekt: the Ubuntu Start Page project
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page
<wekt> thank you
<wekt> bad link.  but i will find it
<micahg> take edge out
<wekt> How could i have found that without asking in this channel?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> idk
<micahg> but this is the place to ask about filing bugs :)
<mac_v> lol ;)  > Bug #463118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463118 in scim-bridge "I have no further comment (dup-of: 243344)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<wekt> will trade a bug triage.  you triage 1 mine, i'll try to triage yours.  (I have not triaged for Ubuntu yet) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/453804
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453804 in launchpad "absolute font sizing and size smaller than default creates accessibility and usability difficulties" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> wekt: those aren't our bugs
<micahg> that seems like a launchpad bug
<micahg> #launchpad-dev would be the place to ask about that
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<bala> hi, i am using a dell 1525 laptop, intel GM965/GL960, i have upgraded to karmic, and am unable to access my text consoles. any idea how i could fix this?
<bala> also, i am unable to resume after a suspend,
<charlie-tca> bala: You might ask that in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu, this channel is for triaging bugs
<bala> charlie-tca: oops sorry!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<hggdh> charlie-tca: good morning
<hggdh> charlie-tca: some time ago I marked you are "currently unavailable" for mentoring. Would you be ready to return?
<charlie-tca> give me until after next week, please
<charlie-tca> I still can't quite follow much in xchat and do anything else yet
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<hggdh> charlie-tca: of course, no problems. Thank you, and I hope life gets better for you.
<charlie-tca> Improves a little each day
<bdmurray> hggdh: there seem to be a fair number of mentees
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I was just going through the requests (I am late, sorry). We need more mentors
<jcastro> bdmurray: I messed up someone's bugcontrol but fixed it, sorry for the mailspam
<MsMaco> i dont know how to be a mentor!  (but yes, im signed up to be one)
<bdmurray> jcastro: I was wondering what was up.
<MsMaco> i wish i had a...10GHz CPU pbuilder would go faster.... with nitrogen cooling because dang thatd get hot
<hggdh> MsMaco: it is easy, it is just steering them to the right direction, and some explaining.
<hggdh> you have done a lot of it already -- for example, all the sound help you gave
<hggdh> pedro_: right now I intend to dup all eds bugs that show gconf calls on multiple threads
<hggdh> and one of these threads is the one that got hit
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah, will do the same for the ones showing those gconf calls
<pedro_> hggdh, i think we have ~50 dups there
<hggdh> pedro_: cool. I am wondering if we are getting more of them now due to evolution-indicator (a heavy dbus user)
<hggdh> i.e., the problem is mostly a race condition, and before we did not have that many calls to gconf/dbus
<bdmurray> hggdh: how will you be doing the duplication?
<pedro_> hggdh, mm could be...
<pedro_> is launchpad not showing the number of duplicates on the master report or i'm just getting blind?
<hggdh> bdmurray: manually. Each threadStackTrace must be looked at :-( having two threads showing gconf/dbus calls, *and* one of them being the failed seems to be good, though
<hggdh> pedro_: I see no count of dups
<bdmurray> hggdh: there is no bug pattern you could write?
<pedro_> hggdh, *sigh* it was there before :-/
<hggdh> bdmurray: as soon as I am happy the conditions above are sufficient, yes, I can write a pattern
<hggdh> and then we can just let apport do its magic :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: that only works for bugs going forward, the existing reported ones will be need to duplicated by someone (not apport)
<thekorn> in theory it should be possible to write a script which applies a bugpattern to a set of existing bugreports
<pedro_> didn't mdz wrote something similar?
<bdmurray> I do something like that and blogged about it a bit ago
<hggdh> bdmurray: care to give me the URL?
<thekorn> hmm, I'm sure I've sth. like that before
<thekorn> maybe I even used it, damn brain
<bdmurray> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=45
<hggdh> anyway, right now I have to see if this hunch applies
<hggdh> bdmurray: thanks
<thekorn> ha, I knew it ;) also have some code to use bugpatterns in an attempt to rewrite bughelper at lp:~thekorn/+junk/new.bughelper, applying bugpattern there is as easy as running  "bin/bughelper -D ubuntu -p vino --bugpattern"
<hggdh> thekorn: thank you, seems a good way to test
<lilleman> I'm pretty sure I found a bug... If anyone would help me to report it and/or verify it, would be nice
<lilleman> xmodmap for ISO_Level3_Shift does not work for qt/gnome apps
<lilleman> but for X-apps in general (like the terminal)
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am looking at bug 408977 -- apport marked it as a dup, but I cannot see such a bug pattern from the ~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 408977 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/408977 is private
<bdmurray> hggdh: bug patterns actually prevent bug filing while apport does duplicate marking on its own
<hggdh> so where did apport get the data to mark it as a dup?
<bdmurray> hggdh: and its duplicate tracking it doesn on its own
<bdmurray> er does
<hggdh> oh. So I have to download apport source to find it?
<bdmurray> hggdh: if you want to see how the duplicate detection works, I'd imagine yes
<hggdh> k, thanks. Looking at it now
<snkiz> I'm running chromium from the daily ppa and I ran into this bug http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25768 basically chromium wont load plugins correctly if I'm running an openbox session but works fine if I use gnome. I know its know not an ubuntu package but I was wondering since karmic is just out if maybe its an ops in ubuntu could be the cause.
<micahg> snkiz: #ubuntu-mozillateam would be the place to ask about it
<snkiz> ok thanks
<Levle> there a web page to look at current bugs?
<Levle> like a bugzilla
<micahg> launchpad?
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Levle> yup
<Levle> ty
<Levle> perfect :)
<gallolinux> Hola a todos
<gallolinux> Instalando en una PC celeron 1.2 Ghz con 900 de ram y DD de 40 Gb 10 Mins de Instalacion a un 80%
<alex_mayorga> I have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/442157 on my system, anything I should provide?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442157 in rhythmbox "The autoaudiosink element is missing" [Low,Incomplete]
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am not sure how to set a pattern for the EDS/gconf/dbus issues
<hggdh> what I have: the offending thread *must* have gconf calls; *and* another thread *must* have gconf calls
<hggdh> can this be done?
<kklimonda> hmm.. there was a list of "server" packages for LTS releases somewhere or am I mistaken? I almost remember reading such an email but I can't find it now
<micahg1> kklimonda: there was a message about packages still being supported in dapper
<kklimonda> micahg, do you have a link to this list?
<micahg> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-security/dapper/supported.txt
<kklimonda> that was fast :)
<micahg> :)  I was already looking for it when you asked
<hggdh> we strive to please ;-)
<alex_mayorga> I have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/442157 on my system, anything I should provide?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442157 in rhythmbox "The autoaudiosink element is missing" [Low,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<hggdh> Broas, BUGabundo
<nomic> I have dual head configuration on dell optiplex which was working in 9.04 in configuring dual head upon applying the monitor configuration in the GUI it locks the system -- is this a known bug?   if so where do i file it  -- have downloaded all updates and the problem still remains -- also I have exported a configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from 9.04 to 9.10 this doesn't work
<BUGabundo> nomic: please try #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this # is for bug triaging
<nomic> ok
<BUGabundo> and please make a new xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> lots of changes, so the same file might not work
<BUGabundo> and yes, I know #ubuntu is too noisy
<nomic> 1800 in there lol
<BUGabundo> but it what we have on release day
<BUGabundo> eheh
<micahg> especially now that +1 merged
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe that anybody would find a support channel with that many users in to be useful at all
<hggdh> bug 459888
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459888 in xkeyboard-config "3rd level chooser broken on US International keyboard layouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459888
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: +1
<BUGabundo> but we need a place to put them all :)
<hggdh> this is something I want to start a discussion on UDS
<hggdh> the problem is so far we have not had any really good alternatives
<chrisccoulson> oops, empathy crashed there again
<micahg> would individual per version support channels help?
<hggdh> it might, micahg, but one of the problems was having support people around
<hggdh> at least it would minimise the amount on one single channel
<micahg> well, the support people could sign into all the channels
<hggdh> one idea to discuss, yes
<micahg> here's another idea, more topic based support
<BUGabundo> micahg: how many users come to this # ??
<BUGabundo> thinking its support?
<micahg> most because of the title :)
<BUGabundo> I know *I* did
<BUGabundo> back then
<BUGabundo> then I stood around :)
<BUGabundo> darn thing got stuck on auto login
<BUGabundo> and I can't close it :)
<micahg> another thing could be a gui bot that would search irc support logs for topics and offer to show the snippets
<danage> can i point the attention to bug #417786 in network manager? UMTS (3G) devices that use ttyACM0 appear to be broken in karmics network manager. i use yet another device that uses this driver and it doesn't work either
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417786 in network-manager "GSM modem connection failed: Serial command timed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417786
<hggdh> micahg: it would be an additional option, yes
<danage> asac: ping, added all debugging info necessary (i think)
 * asac looks
<asac> hmm. looks bad
<asac> danage: do you see exactly that all the time?
<danage> every time
<asac> what is connected to ** Message: (ttyS0) opening serial device...
<danage> asac: that should be a serial interface, non? i don't _have_ serial on this thinkpad x200
<hggdh> bug 460710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460710
<asac> odd
<asac> not sure why that would show up
<danage> however, i have ttyS0-ttyS3
<danage> is there a way to probe those?
<asac> whats that? just normal serial?
<danage> how can i find out? could it be related to i2c-adapter HDMI Type A-....
<danage> asac: i grepped dmesg. it tells me ttyS0 at IO 0x1830 is a 16550A, no mention of ttyS1,2,3
<asac> k
<danage> let me know if theres anything i can do to help debug. if i'm not on freenode, i subscribed to the bug report.
<danage> asac: i've tried minicom. it appears ttyACM1 really doesn't reply
<asac> danage: try to send AT*e2reset
<asac> or can you not send anything?
 * danage trying
<danage2> asac: http://pastebin.com/m22e64efa
<danage> asac: two things: a) it used driver cdc_ethernet, and b) appears to be connecting interface GSM (usb0)
<danage> strange error codes though
<danage> and now modem-manager crashed
<danage> i now also got #452978
<asac> danage: looks good
<asac> i mean ... you seem to be able to connect ;)
<danage> yes, karmic appears to have self-healing features ;)
<danage>  i added my syslog info to the network manager crash bug.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-30
<Guest94132> hi
<Guest94132> so I have been having fun with karmic koala today
<BUGabundo> Guest94132: please try #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this # is for bug triaging
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Guest94132> ok
<Guest94132> sorry
<Guest94132> may I note a bug that I found?
<MsMaco> sure
<Guest94132> udev removed a program called vol_id as of late, with blkid as replacement
<Guest94132> blkid is part of util-linux-ng
<Guest94132> now, I have to detect filesystems on external harddrives
<Guest94132> they are usually ufs, of zfs
<Guest94132> blkid is capable to detect these on Archlinux
<Guest94132> however, koala's blkid is not
<Guest94132> for some reason
<MsMaco> can you file a bug on util-linux-ng? "ubuntu-bug -p util-linux-ng"
<MsMaco> it may be a compile option, or it may be a different version number
<MsMaco> do you know the version # for util-linux-ng in arch?
<BUGabundo> MsMaco: no need for -p
<BUGabundo> that's apport-cli
<Guest94132> yeah
<Guest94132> arch is 1.16
<Guest94132> i mean
<Guest94132> 2.16
<micahg> BUGabundo: it was originally in there but deprecated AFAIK
<MsMaco> BUGabundo: doh. ok thanks for the reminder
<Guest94132> the -p is circumventing the cache, I think
<Guest94132> in /etc/blkid.tab
<MsMaco> libblkid1
<MsMaco> ?
<MsMaco> 2.16 here too
<Guest94132> yeah
<MsMaco> either arch has a patch, or its a compile option
<Guest94132> 2.16.1
<Guest94132> mmh
<BUGabundo> !info libblkid
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Package libblkid does not exist in karmic
<MsMaco> there's a 1 at the end
<Guest94132> so what I did was I pulled the current git version
<BUGabundo> !info libblkid1
<ubot4> BUGabundo: libblkid1 (source: util-linux): block device id library. In component main, is required. Version 2.16-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 85 kB, installed size 192 kB
<MsMaco> !info libblkid1
<ubot4> MsMaco: libblkid1 (source: util-linux): block device id library. In component main, is required. Version 2.16-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 85 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Guest94132> yup
<Guest94132> 2.16.1
<Guest94132> that is the ubuntu version
<Guest94132> 2.16 is the Arch version
<Guest94132> I think the problem goes deeper though
<Guest94132> so on debian stable
<Guest94132> the filesystems are also detected
<Guest94132> that is udev 125 or something
<MsMaco> its 2.16-1, not .1. and yes, they mean different things
<Guest94132> oh - ok
<Guest94132> I guess I thought ubuntu was using testing
<Guest94132> debian testing, that is
<Guest94132> anyways
<Guest94132> debian testing has the exact same problem as koala
<Guest94132> whereas stable and Archlinux dont
<Guest94132> I am not sure where to look first
<Guest94132> so again, I pulled the git snapshot from kernel.org
<Guest94132> compiled
<Guest94132> and it seems that the version does not make a difference
<Guest94132> so I believe it has to do with udev settings or something similar
<Guest94132> if that makes sense at all
<Guest94132> oh, I didnt mention
<Guest94132> ext4/3 and a swap partition are recognized
<Guest94132> by blkid
<Guest94132> I checked the Ubuntu kernel config
<Guest94132> and it should be able to recognize solaris x86 ufs partitions
<MsMaco> ubuntu is based off sid/unstable, not testing
<Guest94132> ok
<Guest94132> but the udev version is of course higher than that of debian stable
<Guest94132> actually, atm I am just wondering if anyone can confirm this
<MsMaco> i dont have anything with those filesystems
<Guest94132> mmh
<MsMaco> file a bug, and...if you're not on identi.ca, i can send a message to the ubuntu group asking for a confirmer
<Guest94132> ok, thanks a lot! I am not on identi.ca  - what is that?
<MsMaco> its an open source microblogging platform.... or "open source twitter"
<Guest94132> ah :)
<MsMaco> there are groups so you can say "hey, !ubuntu users...anyone have issues with zfs/ufs?" and everyone in the ubuntu group (instead of just your followers) will see it
<Guest94132> cool :) Thanks a lot
<Guest94132> gonna file a bug report
<BUGabundo> think of groups as mailinglist
<BUGabundo> but you need to join a group
<BUGabundo> to be able to send a notice to it
<MsMaco> ......that's how mailing lists work to
<MsMaco> *too
<Guest94132> :) seems like a nice idea
<BUGabundo> I like it
<BUGabundo> I luv it
 * BUGabundo adb push /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed
<Guest94132> :)
<Guest94132> MsMaco: the bug has been filed under
<Guest94132> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/463981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463981 in util-linux "blkid does not recognize UFS/ZFS partitions" [Undecided,New]
<MsMaco> Guest94132: ok
<Guest94132> thank you very much for your help
<MsMaco> http://identi.ca/notice/13271478 there ya go. hopefully someone will see it and confirm your bug
<MsMaco> (im not in the !Xubuntu group....just sent to the ones I'm in since I cant send to ones im not in)
<Guest94132> :) I am astinished by the help received here - thanks!
<MsMaco> haha no problem
<Guest94132> well, seems unusual to me :)
<MsMaco> the channel's unusually quiet. i think everybody's partying about the release
<Guest94132> hehe - I guess I am a party pooper filing bugs
 * micahg just filed a wishlist bug :)
<Guest94132> Alright - good night and thanks again, Ms Maco.
<Guest94132> ;)
<MsMaco> good night
<kklimonda> great, I cant mark bug as public because the icon to click isn't there in Epiphany.. I probably should just go to sleep
<kklimonda> oh, wait - it may be hidden by some adblock rule.. hmm..
<kklimonda> nope, It's just not there..
<micahg> kklimonda: there was a similar problem in chromium
<kklimonda> micahg, I've already had this problem (missing lock icon) in the android browser few days ago :)
<micahg> bug397457
<kklimonda> thanks
<micahg> bug 397457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397457 in malone "Bug privacy edit icon is not visible in WebKit browsers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397457
<MsMaco> hahaha
<Lord_Ahriman> anybody have problems with ubuntu 9.10 in hp pavilion dv2000 models ?
<Lord_Ahriman> u_U
<Lord_Ahriman> anybody have problems with ubuntu 9.10 in hp pavilion dv2000 models ?
<micahg> Lord_Ahriman: please be more specific
<Lord_Ahriman> okay micahg
<micahg> keep in mind this is the bugs channel, not support
<Lord_Ahriman> the problem is!! when u start the ubuntu!! appear a warning about my disc contain errors!! gdu-notification-daemon
<Lord_Ahriman> i know is a bug channel
<Lord_Ahriman> that is the reason to find with if somebody have the same problem
<micahg> I haven't seem that one yet
<Lord_Ahriman> is weird!!
<Lord_Ahriman> i have installed 9.10 in another desktop pc!! but runs okay!
<Lord_Ahriman> only the problem with disc is on my laptop!!
<micahg> Lord_Ahriman: I suggest #ubuntu
<Lord_Ahriman> thanks by the way
<Lord_Ahriman> i hope find help with that bug! is really disgusting
<chrisccoulson> Lord_Ahriman - the gdu-notification-daemon warning appears when your disc is failing
<Lord_Ahriman> my disc is new
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't really count for much ;)
<Andphe> chrisccoulson: there is some issues, example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/454301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454301 in gnome-disk-utility "warning given about disk health due to smart not being enabled" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> well actually, Lord_Ahriman ^^^
<syn-ack> ok so who's the channel manager of ubuntu+1? I'd like to know when the channels going to reopened since I plan on testing the toolchain
<lifeless> if you're doing testing/development, ubuntu-devel is for you
<syn-ack> in there already. :P
<MsMaco> i dont think it opens til alpha 1...
<syn-ack> MsMaco, alright... good to know
<mac_v> syn-ack: its invite-only until alpha1 , after which the channel is open
<syn-ack> mac_v, who would I need to contact about getting an invite?
<mac_v> syn-ack: maybe try asking in the -ops? or Pici might know more about it
<syn-ack> good deal. I'll lurk till I see him active.
<syn-ack> Thanks for the info
<mac_v> np :)
<MsMaco> thats good to know
<MsMaco> thanks
<mac_v> MsMaco: whats with the new nick? ;)
<MsMaco> maco is on jussi01's quassel core
<MsMaco> which is down
<mac_v> ah :)
<MsMaco> i dont want to be using the nick when it comes back online
<jussi01> MsMaco: hrr, your not on ubottu.com core are you :/
<MsMaco> hmmm?
<jussi01> MsMaco: jussi01.com should be back up soon. IM working on it.
<MsMaco> im on you .com
<MsMaco> heh ok
<jussi01> MsMaco: I have alternate backup core
<MsMaco> ah
<jussi01> dont think you are on there tho
<MsMaco> if i am, i was never informed :)
<MsMaco> ok i really wish irssi could notice highlights that arent at the beginning of the line
<jussi01> syn-ack: thats me. and yeah, alpha 1 is usually it.
<syn-ack> jussi01, ah
<syn-ack> jussi01, so just report bugs in the toolchain to here and online then?
<jussi01> syn-ack: yeah, use LP is probably best
<syn-ack> Good deal
<mac_v> syn-ack: reporting bugs in u+1 is never the way to go , u+1 is just a support channel where folks hang out ,LP is always the better place
<syn-ack> yeah that came out wrong
<^arky^> Hi, Anyone seen these ALSA underrun and wake errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304936/
<Rocha> hi, i need some help. i just joined bugsquad because i've found some bugs in ubuntu and i'd like to help fixing one of them
<Rocha> how can i know who coded the network proxy dialog?
<Rocha> i need to get the code to try to fix the bug
<micahg> Rocha: great! but we don't fix bugs in here, we triage
<micahg> if you want to code, you should look at #ubuntu-motu
<Rocha> ok, thanks
<^arky^> hi micahg , where do I find specs for writing man pages
<micahg> ^arky^: probably better of asking in -motu
<micahg> idk
<^arky^> ok thanks micahg
<ikt> could 9.04 to 9.10 touchpad problems be related to the xorg changes?
<kklimonda> ikt, make sure you are running 2.6.31 kernel and not 2.6.28 (just saying)
<bddebian> Boo
<ikt> this is more of a general question, I'm having no problems with my netbook but a lot of people seem to having an issue upgrading
<ikt> issue with their touchpads after upgrading*
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298644 | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305630 |  etc
<dtchen2> just as a heads-up, I've been seeing a *lot* of bugs filed against alsa-driver that are caused by a dist-upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 failing to properly update the appropriate grub conffile
<dtchen2> so, people are reporting that their sound doesn't work, when in fact it's caused by PulseAudio's module-udev-detect bailing due to Jaunty's kernel being used with Karmic's udev
<dtchen2> In every instance, asking the reporter to update the grub conffile manually and to reboot into Karmic's kernel has resolved the issue
<bdmurray> dtchen2: thanks, do you have an example?
<dtchen2> bdmurray, pick just about any bug filed against alsa-driver in the past day where no sound was reported
<dtchen2> In all the relevant cases, I've pointed out the kernel version at fault.
<dtchen2> I suspect there will be an increase in this symptom being reported, but I don't have cycles this week to troubleshoot where in the update/grub the conffile isn't being added/chosen on boot.
<dtchen2> anyhow, back to work
<dtchen2> /quit
<MsMaco> bdmurray: do you know if the grub-not-updating thing happens on every jaunty -> karmic upgrade?
<bdmurray> MsMaco: This is the first I've heard of it.
<MsMaco> oh!
<MsMaco> it seems like maybe update-grub isnt run in kernel postinst
<MsMaco> but if you use grub2 its fine. just grub1 is broken
<bdmurray> MsMaco: So I could recreate this by installing Jaunty w/ grub and upgrading to Karmic?
<MsMaco> ive heard it reported by a ton of people, but i dont know if *every* upgrader hits it
<MsMaco> im about to check my upgraded system
<MsMaco> 2.6.31 is in my grub menu, but i need to check "history" and see if i did it manually :P
<MsMaco> ok no, it doesnt hit everybody :-/
<MsMaco> found out this was happening when lfaraone thought -10 was the current kernel a week ago
<bdmurray> Could you elaborate?
<MsMaco> how so?
<bdmurray> I've no idea what lfaraone though
<bdmurray> t
<MsMaco> oh
<MsMaco> he was helping someone in #ubuntu+1 and said the current kernel was 2.6.31-10 when 2.6.31-14 was
<MsMaco> grub hadnt updated in months
<JanC> but kernel was installed?
<MsMaco> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/447696
<bdmurray> and this isn't the apt daily cronjob not running bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447696 in linux "grub.cfg not getting updated" [Undecided,New]
<MsMaco> yes, kernel was installed
<MsMaco> i told someone in #kubuntu yesterday to run "update-grub" because they were still booting into jaunty's kernel
<MsMaco> they had karmic's kernel but grub was never made aware of it
<MsMaco> wait no didnt read far enough into that bug report...
<JanC> hm, maybe people who installed both grub & grub2 before upgrade?
<MsMaco> *shrug*
<JanC> from that bug, seems like he had grub2 installed before
<MsMaco> ok launchpad is being broken
<MsMaco> it keeps showing me the "login/register" link. i click it, and it says im already logged in. i refresh, and it shows "login/register" again. grrr
<MsMaco> ugh! so many bugs of grub screwing up on the jaunty-->karmic upgrade...and all slightly different!
<hggdh> yes, LP seems to be slightly broken...
<hggdh> oh. If I go to bugs.lp.net (as in the bug MsMaco posted), I get Login/Register. If I change the URL to bugs.EDGE.lp.net, I am logged in
<MsMaco> yep
<MsMaco> looks like someone tried to fix the single-sign-on thing
<hggdh> darn! Now I get an oops on edge.lp
<MsMaco> andersk: so you found that bug report a little odd too, eh?
<carresmd> can someone look at bug 53868?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 53868 in update-notifier "update-notifier doesn't notify about available updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53868
<carresmd> it hasn't notified anything about updates in karmic beta.. And I'm ashamed I didn't update the bug to reflect this!
<carresmd> at least for me that is
<hggdh> carresmd: here it works
<hggdh> and mvo is still assigned to it
<carresmd> hggdh, true but his last message there is dating December 2008
<carresmd> sorry January 2009
<hggdh> yes. But now that you put it back in confirmed, Michael should look at it
<carresmd> ok
<carresmd> I'll make myself patient. Thanks anyway :-)
<returnth`> can I report a UI bug without having to create an account anywhere?
<joaopinto> returnth`, no
<joaopinto> you need an LP account
<returnth`> my wife uses ubuntu and she pointed this out to me.  http://blogs.openaether.org/data/usability.png   is it worth filing a bug over it?
<returnth`> using 3 different terms in the UI to refer to the same thing
<hggdh> returnth`: I think it is a good idea. Consistency (although a finite phenomenon on the time axis) is good
<jpds> bug #382703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382703 in hundredpapercuts ""Home Folder" has 3 different names" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382703
<returnth`> ah! thnx
<hggdh> great jpds :-)
<jpds> No probs.
<returnth`> there is some serious bike shedding happening there
<jsalisbury> I think I may have hit a bug in rsyslog - running Karmic.  However, ubuntu-bug rsyslog says that it is not a genuine ubuntu package.  Are rsyslog bugs not reported against ubuntu?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: what version of rsyslog do you have installed?
<jsalisbury> The default that comes with karmic GA.  I'll get the exact version - one second.
<hggdh> current is 4.2.0-2ubuntu5
<jsalisbury> bdmurray: yes, that is what dpkg reports as well.
<bdmurray> that's weird it works for me
<hggdh> WFM also
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: what command did you use for dpkg?
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  dpkg -l rsyslog
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  This is my output: http://pastebin.com/m3e19fe9b
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: what kind of system / install is that from?
<hggdh> also it seems to be a server
<jsalisbury> hggdh: yes: http://pastebin.com/d24cd4c42
<jsalisbury> bdmurray: This is the 32bit Server version.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray: running on a Dell 2950
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: that's strange I have a 32 bit server install and don't receive that at all
<hggdh> and I tried on a 64b VM server I have, also do not see it
<hggdh> weirder and weirder :-)
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Hmm, yes strange.  I'll try to track it down further and see what is triggering it.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: I'll poke at the apport code in a bit to see what is up too
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Thanks for the help.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  The original issue I was trying to report is that rsyslog won't start listening on any ports  when I configure it to receive logs from remote clients.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Even stranger.  I have an identical system running the same version, and it does not hit the issue.  The one difference is one server is a UEC cloud controller, and one is a Node.  The Cloud Controller is the one that has the issue.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  really strange.  On that same system ubuntu-bug aptitude also fails, but ubuntu-bug python passes - meaning I can report a bug against it.    I'll see if I can figure it out.  Anyway it seems specific to this one system.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: is there anything special in your sources.list file?
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  I added entries for karmic-proposed
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  let me look at that file.  maybe I added a typo.  I can try my backup copy quickly.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  ha, that fixed it :-)  Let me look at my edits closer.  I must have added a typo.  Thanks for the help!
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: really?  that was rather unexpected
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Yeah, I made the same edits on the other machine that didn't have the issue, so I'll do a diff.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray: I reproduced it.  It seem the problem was caused by having someones PPA in the sources.lost file.  I had an error getting the Public Key for the PPA, so the apt-get update failed.  This makes ubuntu-bug fail for some packages.
<jsalisbury> s/sources.lost/source.list/
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: that seems worth reporting about apport
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  acutally ubuntu-bug still fails if I comment out the PPA's and re-run a successful apt-get update.  I actually have to remove the entries.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: that definitely seems wrong
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  I'll report it against apport.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Thanks again for the help.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray:  Ok, I don't think its actually a bug.  I had the karmic main repository commented out from a previous test.  The ubuntu-bug failure will only happen when karmic main is commented out, which seems to be expected.
<BUGabundo> \o
<aZZe> when I want to file a bug on launchpad.net I get a timeout error
<aZZe> can anyone acknowledge this?
<BUGabundo> aZZe: I guess to many users :(
<BUGabundo> keep trying or ask on #launchpad
<BUGabundo> aZZe: production server or edge ?
<aZZe> no a netbook
<BUGabundo> lolololol
<BUGabundo> aZZe: I meant launchpad
<aZZe> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-31
<dtchen> ok, seriously, this is becoming ridiculous
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ?
<dtchen> just about two of every three "no sound" bugs coming in are caused by people running Jaunty's kernel in Karmic due to some grub-conffile-not-being-updated-properly snafu
<BUGabundo> :)
<dtchen> on one hand, it's pretty simple to script: it just looks mismatched DistroRelease and ProcVersionSignature
<BUGabundo> how did that escape beta?
<BUGabundo> lol
<bdmurray> dtchen: I've done a dist-upgrade today and didn't see that.  Do you have any more information?
<dtchen> on another, it is really just a waste of my time
<dtchen> bdmurray: I don't have any more
<dtchen> but, I can just sling bugs your way
<dtchen> my gmail account is cluttered with them
<bdmurray> I've seen some of them
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: users on 2.6.28  upgradng to karmic don't get grub to boot from 2.6.31
<BUGabundo> that's the result of the bug
<BUGabundo> I still don't get why we aren't pushing grub-pc
<BUGabundo> when are we expected to upgrade it? next cycle?
<MsMaco> BUGabundo: but not ALL upgraders are hitting it
<MsMaco> BUGabundo: thats whats got bdmurray  and i confused. we both upgraded and havent hit it
<BUGabundo> let me guess: diferent pockets enabled :)
<MsMaco> s/i/me/
<dtchen> I wonder what FS type is being used.
<dtchen> MsMaco: may I bother you to stick something in the forums shortly?
<dtchen> sticky*
<MsMaco> aye
<MsMaco> np
 * MsMaco scowls at laptop lid
<MsMaco> stay open!
<MsMaco> dtchen: can i pxe boot a karmic i386 install from your laptop tonight?
<MsMaco> this laptop has to go get fixed and the one i'll be switching the hard drive into cant run the amd64 installed on it and has a broken cd drive :(
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> that reminds me
<BUGabundo> we should have a *really* easy to install from PXE
<BUGabundo> like an image that boot as server
<BUGabundo> or a easy to setup service on a lan pc :)
<dtchen> MsMaco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8201048#post8201048
<dtchen> MsMaco: thanks, and sure
<MsMaco> BUGabundo: it turns out it is easy. dtchen  did it in like 5 minutes last time i had to install on that laptop
<MsMaco> dtchen: stuck
<BUGabundo> MsMaco: sure its easy for advanced users
<MsMaco> BUGabundo: i got the impression it was like 3 commands or so
<MsMaco> dtchen: no wonder people still think youre a core-dev. your forum banner still says "ubuntu developer"
<dtchen> thanks
<dtchen> that banner was only added this cycle IIRC
<dtchen> timing for everything seems to be abysmal
<BUGabundo> ehe
<dtchen> anyhow, I really don't feel like spending my Friday night telling everyone to reboot into Karmic's kernel, but I'll end up doing it.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: had to look up IIRC....  i feel i've been around here forever but never long enough
<bcurtiswx> <--- convo killer
<MsMaco> bcurtiswx: install bsd-games and then you can get the wtf program. type "wtf iirc" in a terminal and itll define it for you :P
<bcurtiswx> so, Lucid Lynx.  Time to start thinking Lucid Milestones in bugs now.. or Karmic-updates?
<dtchen> both, of course
<dtchen> if you're lucky, you get bugs all the time, so it really doesn't matter
<bcurtiswx> MsMaco: i've been on the interwebs for such a long time.. im appalled at myself for not knowing that
<bcurtiswx> im afraid for empathy and triage once everyone gets their hands on it for Karmic....
<MsMaco> oh god yeah
<bcurtiswx> its just too bugy IMO... shouldn't have included it quite yet
<MsMaco> i got it to work once for video chat with wgrant
<MsMaco> on the 3rd try
<bcurtiswx> keyword: once
<MsMaco> tried to repeat with dholbach the next day...6 tries...gave up
<bcurtiswx> theres so much work that _needs_ to be done with it... all I can do is push ideas(bugs) their way, i don't know GTK+ to be helpful with patching etc..
<dtchen> MsMaco: even with the version in karmic-proposed?
<MsMaco> this was a week ago
 * MsMaco checks for updates
<bcurtiswx> yeah proposed... i got it but didn't check... i wonder if there were lots of bug fixes in it <goes and checks>
<dtchen> well, yes, there are bug fixes
<MsMaco> dtchen: i need to disable proxying through your apt-cacher, eh?
<dtchen> MsMaco: well, I have it cached *here*
<dtchen> you probably can't punch through the firewall, though
<bcurtiswx> wow.. lucid toolchain uploaded already..
<MsMaco> dtchen: ok so yes
<MsMaco> didnt know if youleft that laptop here and took the netbook with you :P
<dtchen> I hate netbooks
<dtchen> if it isn't "please actually boot into Karmic's kernel", it's "please install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic and reboot"
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: *already* ??
<dtchen> however, that's a good thing -- I can easily be replaced by a robot!
<bcurtiswx> probably not.. i just see lucid in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=empathy
 * BUGabundo backups apt sources 
<MsMaco> dtchen: actually thats a good idea....
<MsMaco> jussi01: can ubottu be taught to tell people to run "sudo update-grub" if they dist-upgraded and lost sound?
<bcurtiswx> MsMaco: that would make an interesting installfest....
<dtchen> MsMaco: err
<mastermolch> hi, i did my first bug report 4 days ago about a sound card problem on my notebook with ubuntu 9.10. there was no reaction to it on launchpad. is there any way to speed up the fixing process. i would to help a bit more on fixing it, but i m just a normal user.
<dtchen> that might not be a good bot-toid
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx - that doesn't mean anything - the lucid version there was just pocket copied from karmic-proposed
<dtchen> oh geez.
<chrisccoulson> but yes, the toolchain is nearly uploaded
 * bcurtiswx beats up packages.ubuntu.com
<MsMaco> hahahaha
<dtchen> mastermolch: which bug number?
<MsMaco> mastermolch: any chance you upgraded from jaunty to karmic?
<mastermolch> 462283
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: didn't waste any time
<mastermolch> it is a fresh installation of karmic
<dtchen> mastermolch: neither of them will be addressed immediately, as fixes require rather invasive changes to linux and pulseaudio.
<dtchen> mastermolch: your non-stereo profile symptom is a dupe; search Launchpad.
<dtchen> mastermolch: in other words, look for fixes in 10.04 LTS, not 9.10.
<mastermolch> a dupe? you mean the reason is somewhere else?
<dtchen> mastermolch: sorry to have to be the bearer of bad news.
<dtchen> mastermolch: no, I'm saying that your non-stereo profile badness symptom has been reported about a half-dozen times before.
<MsMaco> mastermolch: dupe = duplicate
<mastermolch> it is ok, but i would like it to use it in april again :D
<mastermolch> ok
<dtchen> mastermolch: we'll likely have staging versions in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<mastermolch> i disabled pulseaudio in 9.04 and used alsa alone, but 9.10 has no guis for alsa now
<mastermolch> it is not as easy to use alsa only now
<dtchen> it's still quite straightforward
<dtchen> create an ~/.asoundrc that re-redefines pcm.default and ctl.default
<dtchen> or, rm /usr/share/alsa/pulse.conf
<mastermolch> ok, i will read about it in the wiki again
<dtchen> disable autospawn, etc.
<mastermolch> ok, the 5.1 problem is not so hard for me, i use my headphones most time, so stereo is ok now, 5.1 is like a nice option for me on this computer
<mastermolch> i just wondered why it behaves that strange
<dtchen> 99% certain it's just mixer settings
<dtchen> of course it'll end up being "well, alsa shouldn't be doing that"
<MsMaco> are you ranting to yoursef again
<MsMaco> ?
<dtchen> who's ranting?
 * bcurtiswx agrees with MsMaco
 * BUGabundo is confused with MsMaco new nick
<MsMaco> would you prefer /nick maco_isnt_using_quassel ?
<mastermolch> ok, can you have a look to another bug i reported this week?
<mastermolch> number: 462921
<mastermolch> maybe they need more information?
<bcurtiswx> i prefer /nick maco_isnt_using_quassel_so_bugabundo_should_stop_asking_questions
<MsMaco> bug 462921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462921 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945GM] OpenGL problems on "Samsung Q25 Ruby" Notebook with i945GM graphics with Ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462921
<MsMaco> oh i have a 945 here...
<mastermolch> i tried to use audacity yesterday, recording worked, but the playback was stuttering in the first seconds and audacity had a freeze later
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I didn't make a Q
<mastermolch> i wonder a bit if this is connected to the other problem
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: not yet.. :P
<mastermolch> maybe it is a chipset problem and not a graphics problem
<mastermolch> or i dont know
<mastermolch> i just wondered if my bug report is right this wax
<mastermolch> way
<dtchen> mastermolch: 462921 is fine; it has already been marked Confirmed. Just hang tight, please.
<dtchen> We all appreciate your enthusiasm, but things are pretty hectic the week of release.
<mastermolch> yes sure, i forgot a bit :) i use karmic for 2 weeks now for testing.
<mastermolch> but you are right
<MsMaco> so when can we upgrade to lucid?
<dtchen> it already exists (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/)
 * BUGabundo claps hands
<MsMaco> yeah but there arent repos for it :P
<BUGabundo> I'll just add it to sources
<BUGabundo> once stuff comes porign in I'll get ut :)
<BUGabundo> *it
<monteiro> anyone knows a way to find a method in a set of files?
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: not to beat a dead horse down or anything... but would you know why my sounds not working right now?
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: boot into a karmic kernel
<bcurtiswx> does it not do that by default?
<bcurtiswx> lifeless: im in a karmic kernel... no sound
<bcurtiswx> ah ha
<bcurtiswx> its muted in a weird way
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: as in zero/muted at login?
<bcurtiswx> yeah
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: ^^
<dtchen> that's probably the PA bug we've been chasing
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: alrightie
<dtchen> seems there's a regression in the move from module-volume-restore -> module-stream-restore
<dtchen> from all accounts a race -- need to inspect it later
<bcurtiswx> ah, ok.. gl!
<deuxpi> someone seems to have a problem with some libraries not binding properly in bug 464734. User should probably run ldconfig, but is there anything else to look for?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464734 in software-center "Ubuntu Software Center crashes on launch with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464734
<trgbeck> ok I seen a flaw in Karmic it is in the mouse orientation to switch right to left handed doesnt work
<trgbeck> ok I seen a flaw in Karmic it is in the mouse orientation to switch right to left handed doesnt work
<^arky^> Hi, Anyone seen these ALSA underrun and wake errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304936/
<^arky^> Is launchpad down, getting a lot of timeout errrors?
<x3464> Can anyone confirm the following bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/466299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466299 in firefox-3.5 "favicons are absent in "Bookmarks Toolbar"" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> favicons working for me
<ikt> have been updating since alpha 6
<ikt> broken in vm install of the ubuntu rc
<x3464> ikt: seems as though not a lot of people have noticed this bug because they've upgraded and not fresh installed the final.
<ikt> the bug is present on the gold relase
<joaopinto> hello
<joaopinto> there are multiple bugs related to libsdl-alsa , does anyone see a problem on settimg them as duplicates ?
<bddebian> Boo
<anatolich> hi all! not sure it`s a bug, but grub2 does not write boot sector to a partition during installation. Can anybody consult me?
<bala> hi, i have upgraded to karmic (dell 1525), and am unable to resume after suspend, is there anything i could do to fix this?
<MrKanister> bala: I got exactly the same laptop (dell inspiron 1525). But I reinstalled Ubuntu instead of upgrading and suspend/resume works fine.
<bala> MrKanister: unfortunately, i am not in a position to reinstall. :(
<MrKanister> bala: Well, if you got a seperate partition for /home/, it would be very easy. If not do a backup, reinstall, and copy back the content to /home/
<bala> MrKanister: thanks. i will keep that in mind. meanwhile, i will try to look for something that wouldn't take as much time. if i can't find one, i will follow your way.
<bala> MrKanister: but do you have any guess on what could have gone wrong?
<MrKanister> bala: hm, as far as I know, suspend/resume has only to do with the kernel and the regarding drivers
<MrKanister> bala: Maybe you can post your problem in a forum and attach them your dmesg-log ("dmesg > log.txt") in a terminal
<bala> MrKanister: yup. unfortunately, my kde doesn't show options to shutdown and reboot anymore!
<carresmd> For some reason running ubuntu in karmic disables 'DeviceKit' suspend functionallity. Can someone confirm this for me using the following python script? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2416123/test_suspend.py
<carresmd> oops
<carresmd> I meant running karmic in virtualbox
<carresmd> It used to work in karmic beta. And I haven't seen anything in the virtualbox changelog which might have caused this.
<carresmd> no one willing to help?
<JonyBlaze> i would if i had karmic installed in a virtualbox but i dont :|
<carresmd> JonyBlaze, yeah I sounded a bit harsh didn't I?
<carresmd> JonyBlaze, sorry about that
<Sauliusl> hey there
<Sauliusl> got completely lost trying to fix asus run hotkey (fn+space) after updating to 9.10
<caio> anyone knows what is this? http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1355/karmicgnomepanel.png
<Sauliusl> > ~$ sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/event8
<Sauliusl> scan code: 0x00   key code: screenlock
<Sauliusl> scan code: 0x00   key code: 14A
<Sauliusl> scan code: 0x00   key code: prog1
<Sauliusl> how I am supposed to assign a keymap to 0x00's ?
<caio> :(
<caio> Sorry, the program "telepathy-butterfly" closed unexpectely
<caio> buggy koala
<carresmd> caio, looks like a graphical glitch to me
<caio> it appears in the login screen too..
<caio> very strange and irritating, blinking every time :(
<carresmd> caio, are you using a proprietary video driver?
<carresmd> Sauliusl, are you using somekind of guide? If so, can you give me the url?
<Sauliusl> carresmd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<caio> carresmd: nvidia...
<Sauliusl> and  /usr/share/doc/udev/README.keymap.txt
<carresmd> caio, can you check if it happens without using the proprietary driver?
<carresmd> Sauliusl, what is fn+space supposed to do?
<Sauliusl> I don't actually remember, though it has a running man symbol, so I call it "run" key
<Sauliusl> though that is not screenlock
<Sauliusl> at all
<carresmd> Sauliusl, so currently if you press fn+space it locks your screen?
<Sauliusl> the keypress event gets detected by acpi_listen, by lshal-m,
<Sauliusl> xev lists it as keymapNotify and the keymap -i shows all multimedia key scan codes 0x00
<Sauliusl> yes it does
<Sauliusl> unless i kill gnome-screensaver
<Sauliusl> the key did not work at all at jaunty, though i was able to easily patch it adding script to acpi/events
<Sauliusl> though now, when I do that it executes both: my script, and the lock screen binding
<carresmd> Sauliusl, what does '$ grep -ir screenlock /lib/udev/keymaps/' outpyt?
<carresmd> !paste | Sauliusl
<ubot4> Sauliusl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Sauliusl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305982/
<Sauliusl> I still wonder why all multimedia keys have the same scancode, but different assigments to them (and they actually work)
<carresmd> Sauliusl, they all are 0x00?
<Sauliusl> yes
<carresmd> Sauliusl, missed that
<Sauliusl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305986/ that is weird
<Sauliusl> isnt it?
<carresmd> yeah, it isn't supposed to be like that
<Sauliusl> and the keymap's dump for input/event8
<Sauliusl> contains only a single line: ### evdev 1.0.0., driver 'Asus Laptop extra buttons'
<carresmd> what is you change 'input/event8' to 'input/event<nummer>' replace <number> with a number ^^. Check which are available via '$ ls -l /dev/input/'
<Sauliusl> input/event4 is for regular keyboard keys
<Sauliusl> input/event8 is for multimedia
<Sauliusl> event4 does not detect the multimedia, nor event8 detects regular keypresses
<carresmd> Sauliusl, hmm didn't know that :-)
<Sauliusl> :)
<carresmd> input/event4 is for multimedia keys on my machine :S
<Sauliusl> i guess you're not on asus, are you?
<carresmd> true
<Sauliusl> i think I should submit this into tracker
<Sauliusl> though i am not sure where the problem is exactly so dont know which package to add the bug to
<carresmd> probably udev
<carresmd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/udev-extras/+bugs
<Sauliusl> why is launchpad so slow?
<Sauliusl> There are currently no open bugs.
<Sauliusl> thats awesome :D
<carresmd> lol
<Sauliusl> Udev extras  does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<carresmd> it isn't slow for me
<Sauliusl> hah
<carresmd> no I saw it
<carresmd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev-extras
<carresmd> Ooopss! Sauliusl, don't report it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev-extras .. it's old
<Sauliusl> :D
<Sauliusl> ha
<carresmd> if you haven't already done so, report it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev :-)
<Sauliusl> alright
<mlourenco> 9.10 Samba bug - invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed....can anyone help?
<dtchen> that's insufficient info; we need the spew prior
<mlourenco> what does it look like/start with?
<dtchen> the entire upgrade log?
<mlourenco> how do get you the entire log?
<dtchen> I presume you didn't use apport-bug/ubuntu-bug?
<dtchen> if not, see /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/dpkg.log
<mlourenco> Log started: 2009-10-31  13:19:02
<mlourenco> Selecting previously deselected package samba.
<mlourenco> (Reading database ...
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 5%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 10%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 15%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 20%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 25%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 30%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 35%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 40%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 45%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 50%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 55%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 60%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 65%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 70%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 75%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 80%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 85%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 90%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 95%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 100%
<mlourenco> (Reading database ... 163031 files and directories currently installed.)
<mlourenco> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_2%3a3.4.0-3ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<mlourenco> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<mlourenco> Processing triggers for ufw ...
<mlourenco> Processing triggers for sreadahead ...
<mlourenco> Setting up samba (2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5) ...
<mlourenco> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 to provide /usr/bin/smbstatus (smbstatus) in auto mode.
<mlourenco> Generating /etc/default/samba...
<mlourenco>  * Starting Samba daemons
<mlourenco>    ...fail!
<mac_v> wth!
<mlourenco> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<mlourenco> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<mlourenco>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mlourenco> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mlourenco>  samba
<mlourenco> Log ended: 2009-10-31  13:19:07
<mac_v> mlourenco: pls use pastebin
<mlourenco> what's the syntax for pastebin?
<mac_v> !pastebin
<ubot4> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mlourenco> how do i send a msg directly to a user like you did :mac_v
<mac_v> mlourenco: not needed again , but for future reference
<mac_v> mlourenco: hmm? what msg directly? i didnt message anything :)
<mac_v> oh you mean this > ? <mac_v> mlourenco: pls use pastebin
<mlourenco> yes
<mac_v> type the initial letter of the username and use tab key for auto completion , like for your name i just use "mlo" +tabkey
<mlourenco> mac_v, testing
<mac_v> thats it :)
<mlourenco> thx!
<mlourenco> dtchen, 2009-10-31 13:19:02 startup archives unpack
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:02 install samba <none> 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:02 status half-installed samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.6-2
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status half-installed samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status triggers-pending ufw 0.29-4ubuntu1
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status half-installed samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status triggers-pending sreadahead 1.0-5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status half-installed samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mac_v> mlourenco: pls use pastebin!
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 trigproc man-db 2.5.6-2 2.5.6-2
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status half-configured man-db 2.5.6-2
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status installed man-db 2.5.6-2
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 trigproc ufw 0.29-4ubuntu1 0.29-4ubuntu1
<mac_v> mlourenco: not copy paste lines here!
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:03 status half-configured ufw 0.29-4ubuntu1
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:04 status installed ufw 0.29-4ubuntu1
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:04 trigproc sreadahead 1.0-5 1.0-5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:04 status half-configured sreadahead 1.0-5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:04 status installed sreadahead 1.0-5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 startup packages configure
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 configure samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mac_v> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status unpacked samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 status half-configured samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/smbstatus smbstatus /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 10 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz smbstatus.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.samba3.1.gz
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:05 update-alternatives: link group smbstatus updated to point to /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:06 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/smbstatus smbstatus /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 10 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz smbstatus.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.samba3.1.gz
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:07 startup packages configure
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:07 configure samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:07 status half-configured samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:07 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/smbstatus smbstatus /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 10 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz smbstatus.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.samba3.1.gz
<mlourenco> 2009-10-31 13:19:08 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/smbstatus smbstatus /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 10 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz smbstatus.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.samba3.1.gz
<mlourenco> !pastebin
<ubot4> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mac_v> mlourenco: pls do *not* paste multiple lines in the channel , use pastebin if someone has saked for information
<mac_v> asked for*
<mlourenco> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306073/
<dtchen> sorry, I'm busy debugging another sound issue ATM, will look in ~30 minutes
<mlourenco> dtchen, no problem.
<dtchen> is there a Thibault DUPUIS present?
<dtchen> ok, so more info for people triaging audio bugs:
<dtchen> if you see that a reporter's symptoms are resolved by installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic, please make the following changes to the bug report:
<dtchen> Change the affected source package to linux, and mark it Fix Committed with Importance Low
<dtchen> Add a linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 task, and mark it Fix Released
<dtchen> thanks!
<dtchen> (if you have a burning question and I'm not responding, contact maco/MsMaco, and she can relay it)
<MsMaco> how can i relay it? you're not home!
<MsMaco> dtchen: ^
<joaopinto> dtchen, that should be added to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<joaopinto> dtchen, is the alsa from linux-backports expected to fix problems when there is no sound with PA running, but plays fine without PA ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: no, it isn't
<joaopinto> hum ok :\
<joaopinto> any hints ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: it's limited to specific hardware (namely, Realtek and IDT/Sigmatel HDA codecs)
<dtchen> MsMaco: you can SMS
<joaopinto> how does pulseaudio interfere in such a way that there is no sound playback when ALSA plays just fine ?
<MsMaco> dtchen: ohok
<dtchen> joaopinto: PA has its own set of mixer profiles.
<joaopinto> so in this case is most likely to be a PA bug at the mixer level ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: and no, the triaging procedure is for people who triage bugs (bugcontrol, etc.)
<dtchen> in "this" case?
<joaopinto> dtchen, ok
<dtchen> there is no one catch-all case
<dtchen> every single bug needs to be evaluated individually
<joaopinto> dtchen, aplay plais fine without PA, no sound with PA
<dtchen> joaopinto: in that particular set of symptoms, you look at the output from 'amixer' with and without PA running.
<joaopinto> it will report different values ?
<dtchen> if that doesn't reveal anything, that's a much bigger problem, and you need to use codec debugging, e.g., wiki/ALSA/JackSense
<joaopinto> erm, I am still missing something, does PA contain codec specific code ? isn't that the ALSA level only ?
<dtchen> it *should* reveal different values
<dtchen> if it *doesn't*, you have either a linux bug or a hardware bug
<dtchen> hence my referring to codec debugging
<dtchen> PA doesn't (and can't) meddle with the codec directly -- everything is proxied through alsa-lib by design
<dtchen> finally finished triaging this morning's round of 50 "grub didn't update properly" bugs
<joaopinto> erm, an HW bug which is triggered by the PA mixer but not but by ALSA mixer ?
<dtchen> joaopinto: the PA mixer *is* the ALSA mixer
<dtchen> joaopinto: there is no difference
<dtchen> joaopinto: I simply explained every conceivable problem
<joaopinto> dtchen, you mentioned mixing profiles, so there is an extra level of management in PA, regarless if the backend is the alsa mixer
<dtchen> joaopinto: yes, but the fact that it touches the alsa mixer is the only relevant portion
<joaopinto> dtchen, I am trying to understand this particular scenario, where you have 0 sound with PA, and regular mixed sound without it
<dtchen> if it works fine w/o PA, then you look at the mixer element settings before and after running PA
<dtchen> it *should* be obvious which mixer elements have been modified
<dtchen> if it *isn't*, you have a *serious* codec bug
<dtchen> some HDA and AC'97 codecs *do* have these sort of bugs -- they will incorrectly cache their codec settings without actually updating upon read
<dtchen> in that case, the only way to troubleshoot is to require a full powercycle where you wait 2-3 minutes between powering down and powering on to allow the capacitors to drain
<joaopinto> ok, next time i will check the amixer output, tks
<dtchen> FWIW, for some small percentage of the codecs, you can reset all the pins after completely unloading and reloading the sound driver, but you need hda-analyzer
<dtchen> so, to summarise: check the amixer settings before and after PA is running (usually prior to gdm's greeter being started)
<joaopinto> ok
<dtchen> mlourenco: I don't think that pastebin url contains everything I asked for
<dtchen> welp, that's certainly one way to prevent people from filing bugs via the LP web ui. Just OOPS. :-)
<MsMaco> haha
<MsMaco> dtchen: you told me to ask for /boot/grub/grub.cfg on here, but i dont know what to do with it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307155
<dtchen> MsMaco: hd0,1 should never be a floppy drive.
<dtchen> MsMaco: the reporter needs to check her/his bios settings more closely
<jthill> So, I'm guessing that I'm one of very, very few people who ran jaunty with a root partition mounted data=ordered?
<MsMaco> dtchen: ok...
<MsMaco> dtchen: im still not sure what to tell them
<jthill> not sure if it's new with the karmic version of mount or what, but after upgrade the initial root mount was ro,data=writeback, which mount refuses to remount as rw,data=ordered
<jthill> guess what that did when i rebooted my shiny new karmic system
<jthill> All better now, I did the manual mount to rw,data=writeback and fixed my fstab.
<jthill> I don't see any bugs regarding this and wonder if I should even bother reporting it since it seems nobody else has hit it yet.
<dtchen> report it, please.
<dtchen> ubuntu-bug linux, etc.
<jthill> then that's what I'll do, thanks
<dtchen> MsMaco: walk her/him through checking the UUI
<dtchen> UUID*
<MsMaco> ...
<MsMaco> i dont know how
<dtchen> man blkid
<MsMaco> thanks
<MsMaco> i assumed itd be one of the uuid* commands but thats not it
<malikkit1> hi
<tanath> can someone help me with what package to file a bug report in?
<tanath> i get random freezing
<MsMaco> kernel panic, or X freezing?
<MsMaco> if caps lock and num lock and such lights are flashing, its the former. if not, likely the latter
<tanath> sometimes the kernel freezes (panicked once) sometimes not
<tanath> it's very random :-/
<tanath> i can find no commonality
<MsMaco> thats always fun
<tanath> but it started after karmic release
<MsMaco> which has new both...
<tanath> been using karmic for months. didn't have this before
<MsMaco> well if you know 1 was a panic, try "ubuntu-bug linux"
<adiroiban> Hi. Do you know how I should report upstream a VIM ?
<adiroiban> ah... found it.
<MsMaco> hi adiroiban
<tanath> mcas, not sure i'll be able to run it
<tanath> oops
<tanath> meant MsMaco
<adiroiban> it looks like the project is vimonline
<MsMaco> tanath: that reports the bug to launchpad.net
<tanath> i know
<tanath> i mean, if i run it, there's a good chance it'll freeze again
<tanath> MsMaco, many apps seems to cause it to freeze (sometimes immediately, sometimes not...)
<tanath> particularly gnome apps
<MsMaco> if you do it from a tty it wont launch any gui apps
<tanath> that's not true
<tanath> i just did, and it ran apport
<tanath> and now won't let me cancel
<MsMaco> hmm?
<MsMaco> wait did you do that from a terminal inside X?
<MsMaco> or did you do it from ctrl+alt+f1?
<tanath> well, yeah
<MsMaco> because from a tty it should say "hey, i'm not running inside X, so i'll use apport-cli..."
<tanath> yeah, it did. it should do the same in a terminal too >.<
<tanath> well, that's debatable. nvm
<tanath> was annoying that it ignored my persistent clicking of the cancel button though >.<
<MsMaco> yeah....
<tanath> um, vty one says it'll open a web browser...
<MsMaco> does it open w3m?
<tanath> not sure that'll work from vty, but if it does, it'd prolly freeze the comp
<tanath> not sure i want to find out. my default browser is chrome, and it frequently seems related to freezing
<tanath> um, the file it wants to send is 173MB o.O
<tanath> *report
<MsMaco> w3m is a text based web browser
<tanath> isn't that a bit much?
<tanath> ah, i think my default text-based browser is elinks
<MsMaco> sounds like it, yeah...
<tanath> which i still don't like that much :P
<tanath> 173.4mb
<JanC> there is also a way to make a bug report and then upload it on another PC
<tanath> oi
<tanath> just this one :-/
<tanath> why would it be so big?
<tanath> that'll take some time to upload, and it might freeze before it finishes, tbh
<tanath> i'm surprised it hasn't frozen yet TBH
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20when%20off-line
<tanath> yeah, already chose keep
<tanath> i was wondering if someone here might be able to help me narrow it down
<tanath> i could do a better report if i knew where the problem was
<JanC> run memtest overnight?  ;)
<tanath> oi. i'd like to be able to use my comp sooner than that :P
<tanath> but i've run memtest for a while before. i don't think the ram is the issue
<tanath> aw hell
<tanath> 'something went wrong in launchpad'
<tanath> i can't file my bug report
<tanath> it keeps saying something went wrong
<tanath> mm, trying the redirect disable
<tanath> there we go
<mlourenco> 9.10 Samba bug - invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed....can anyone help?
<mlourenco> error happens on the installation.
<kklimonda> is there some bug related to upgrading kernel?
<kklimonda> I've seen again problem which was related to running 2.6.28 kernel on 9.10 system
<kklimonda> he has .31 installed but it didn't show up in his menu.lst
<ikt> yeah I've seen that as well kklimonda
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-01
<iWolf> Sorry
<iWolf> Alll of them are registered!
<kosmic> im getting segfaults in libc-2.10.1.so
<kosmic> definitely introduced in KKK
<MsMaco> ...might not want to use that abbreviation
<iWolf> Really
<iWolf> Please post a bug
<kosmic> i'll leave that to others >;)
<kosmic> found it on google, same versions so i cant be the only one
<dtchen> kosmic: we need a lot more detail
<quickvfr1> I can boot to the splash with the moving white line then the screen blinks black, goes back to the splash and loops.  Any ideas?
<micahg1> check in #ubuntu for support
<mantiena> Hi all
<Ioneye> Hello.
<mantiena> I've noticed lots of identifical bugreports about jaunty->karmic upgrading problems when users have ttf-mscorefonts-installer, maybe someone from Ubuntu developers can assign bug #464422 to the right person and increase importance ? Every day since karmic release about 10 identifical bugs are reported about this problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464422 in baltix "fail to complete upgrade jaunty > karmic   ttf-mscorefonts-installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464422
<mantiena> This problem appears because ttf-mscorefonts-installer always tries to download fonts from internet servers without asking if user wants to do this and returns an error if there are no access to the fonts download locations
<mantiena> Afail the Summary of that bug should be changed to: "ttf-mscorefonts-installer shouldn't return an error if there are no access to corefonts download servers"
<mantiena> I think ttf-mscorefonts-installer should display a dialog with buttons "Try again" and "Download later" (run dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer when you will have internet connection).
<ikt> if someone had a working wi-fi card w/propreitary driver in use, did a clean install and ubuntu see's the card but doesn't recognise the appropriate driver for it, is that a regression?
<goodnight> !bug 453579
<kklimonda> is there a master bug for "sound problems" related to running 2.6.28 kernel on 9.10?
<MsMaco> kklimonda: no, just been telling people how to fix it then letting them close them
<mjw> I've just upgraded to 9.10 and now nm-applet crashes on startup if ath5k is loaded. Full information is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/465849/  .... has anyone experienced this?
<ubot4> mjw: Error: This bug is private
<mjw> Yeah... I'm not sure how to change this since apport generated and reported it.
<mjw> It's a bit of a show stopper since I now have no network connectivity :(
<ikt> mjw: you need to click the little edit button in the top right next to 'this report is private'
<ikt> to set it to public
<mjw> ikt; that's great thanks
<ikt> :)
<maxb> Hmm, I'm connected using ath5k right now
<mjw> I'm not sure if I have something weird in my gconf that is causing this to barf somehow
<micahg> wow, I don't even have access to that bug...the retracer must be looking at it now
<mjw> maxb is ath5k working well for you? I had to revert back to ath_pci in 9.04  since ath5k at that point was giving me some very large ping times to my access point
<micahg> mjw: do you have the backports installed?
<micahg>  linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<mjw> micahg; I'm not sure if the core dump contains a load of my wireless access point passwords
<mjw> micahg; nope... I might try that when I reboot back into ubuntu in a bit... thanks for the tip on that one.
<micahg> well, you generally don't want to make a private bug public unless the retracer has looked at it and you're sure there is no private data in attachments
<mjw> micahg; yeah... that is what I'm unsure about at the moment
<micahg> try the backports, it almost fixed ath9k for me
<mjw> micahg; this is with 9.10 right?
<micahg> yes
<mjw> ok; thanks
<maxb> mjw: Well, it all depends on the hardware, I think.
<maxb> On my AAO, ath5k has been decent since intrepid+lbm
<maxb> On my ThinkPad T40p, ath5k has *never* worked
<mjw> I'm on a lenovo T61
<mjw> ath5k phy0: Atheros AR5414 chip found (MAC: 0xa3, PHY: 0x61)
<mjw> ok micahg, I'll give that a go... speak soon!
<BUGabundo> bouas
<Chorca> quick question.. anyone know what package I should report auto-dimming of a laptop screen against?
<BUGabundo> Chorca: gnome?
<BUGabundo> gnome-power-manager
<Chorca> kay.. was thinking it was that but couldn't find any mention in the wiki. I'll file it against that.
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I Have To Restart Xchat [Amsg]
<CarlFK> "Hardware Drivers" dialog says "No propriety drivers are in use on this system." but the list shows nvidia, and at the bottom "driver is activated and currently in use."  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pdrv1.png
<CarlFK> I have not installed any propriety drivers. I did install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - before that the dialog did not show any drivers.
<CarlFK> what should I bug?
<greg-g> CarlFK: the "jockey" source package
<greg-g> "ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk" in the command line to have apport help out in reporting
<CarlFK> greg-g: got it - thanks
<mastermolch> i did a bug report today and i wonder it is correct this way. maybe additional information are needed? it is bug 469475
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469475 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "3 Screens with 2 NVIDIA graphics cards and Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469475
<nstc> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but the e-mail I was sent to confirm the OpenPGP key I entered trying to sign the code of conduct doesn't seem to want to decrypt. I enter the encryption key given to me, but Evolution says it's not the right one. Am I being stupid?
<micahg> nstc: you can try #ubuntu for support
<nstc> thanks :)
<menace__> Hi, I wonder if I can get some help finding out if I need to file a bug report about a problem I'm having with Ubuntu?
<JanC> if there is a bug then most likely you need to report it (or confirm it, if someone else reported it before you)
<menace__> It relates to what looks like an endless loop while gdm is starting up.
<JanC> that does sound like a bug  ☺
<iWolf> in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<menace__> Also, I don't appear to have any virtual text consoles.
<iWolf> Sorry,
<iWolf> Failed join command
<iWolf> :P
<menace__> Okay, well I think I'll try to open up a bug report at launchpad.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-01
<layn> Hi
<layn> id|pastebinit
<layn> id | pastebincom
<Pici> layn: Um.  Hi
<layn> Pici: hi
<layn> how do
<layn> ?
<Pici> layn: I'm okay.  I'm also wondering what you're trying to do.
<layn> pici :)
<layn> Pici:  I tried to test a pastebin command
<micahg> layn: it works from the command line
<Pici> layn: You'll need to 1) have pastebinit installed, 2) Use the command in a terminal, not on IRC.
<layn> Pici:  ah ok
<layn> Pici:  i played in the meantime that I update my beloved database
<layn> Pici: the last time I made updates to the system I had strange problems
<layn> Pici:  I speak of 10.10
<Pici> layn: If you're looking for support, #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask.  If you need help filing a bug, just ask here, but address the entire channel, not just me.
<layn> Pici: more than anything else I was wondering if it had happened to other
<oliver602> hum theres a lot of 'slow printing' bugs
<drizzle> hello all
<drizzle> what is the package normally associated with suspend/resume functionality
<yofel> depends where it fails, could be kernel (linux), pm-suspend or even X
<drizzle> thank you
<palhmbs> oliver602, slow printing bugs? -- I've noticed with CUPS that when printing multiple copies of PDF's that it has to send/process each individual page, instead of letting the printer handle multiples of 1 page.
<oliver602> i just drew a few simple shapes in inkscape, which printed fine, however when i added drop shadows with transperency, i ended up canceling the print job after 4 minutes of gs using 100% cpu. I find the same thing with pdfs with shadows or transperency in them too
<micahg> oliver602: please file a bug with a sample file if you have one you can feely share
<oliver602> Bug #668800
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668800 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "Printing speed problem (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668800
<oliver602> there are 2 test documents attached
<micahg> ok
<dlbike76> Hi does anyone know Evolution well?  I'm looking at bug 668552.  It looks similar to bug 573659, but I cannot reproduce it.  The screenshots in the bug report show the problem that is occurring though.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668552 in evolution (Ubuntu) "error in window positioning (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668552
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573659 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Compose new email window incorrectly resizes when viewing attachment bar (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573659
<dlbike76> I asked the reporter to run apport, but apport didn't attach anything but dependencies.txt.
<dlbike76> I think there is enough to confirm the bug, but not sure if there is enough info to debug it and find the root cause.
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> dlbike76: it would be nice to know if the user is running Unity. But indeed it looks like 573659, and I think you can set it as a duplicate.
<hggdh> dlbike76: also, please update the description as suggested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description (specially last version tested)
<geekosopher> are we still using the ubuntu-unr tag for maverick?
<nigelb> simar: were you looking for me a few days back?
<simar> nigelb, ya
<nigelb> simar: how can I help you?
<simar> nigelb, actually I'm some mails regarding expiring of my bug control membership
<simar> how can i prevent that?
<nigelb> simar: that you're nearing expiration?
<simar> nigelb, ya
<nigelb> simar: just poke pedro when he's back.
<simar> nigelb, I mailed him .. but no reply
<nigelb> simar: let me find a lost of people you can ask for help
<nigelb> simar: hggdh is your next bet.
<nigelb> simar: he's probably sleeping now, but you can ping him in 5 to 6 hours and he'll be happy to do it for you.
<nigelb> or you can just mail him
<simar> nigelb, ok .. fine, I think I will catch him on IRC rather
<nigelb> great :)
<simar> nigelb, thanks :))
<nigelb> no problem :)
<simar> nigelb, I have a weeks time totally free .. Can you guide me a bit about something on which i can invent ..
<simar> *invest
<simar> nigelb, I want something related patching
<nigelb> simar: you want to write code?
<simar> nigelb, i can write in c/c++
<nigelb> if you're leaning to gnome, then I'd suggest gnome love bugs
<nigelb> or the papercuts project
<simar> nigelb, ok sure .. i will
<nigelb> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeLove
<simar> papercuts will be fine ... atleast i have lots of people to help out ..
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<nigelb> simar: ^^ links to both of them :)
<nigelb> simar: I see you're already in #ayatana.  Best place to get help regarding that.
<nigelb> Remember though that a lot of people would be in UDS hangover this week.
<simar> nigelb, ya, you didn't go to UDS
<nigelb> simar: nope, denied visa.
<geekosopher> nigelb, simar I recently read about harvest.ubuntu.com, nifty way of picking up projects
<nigelb> geekosopher: harvest has been around for a while, but dang, I hadn't seen the new interface yet
<simar> geekosopher, oh .. let me check
<geekosopher> nigelb: i saw it for the first time couple of days ago, i like the filtering system
<simar> geekosopher, nigelb seems great thing .. what i was looking for
<geekosopher> simar: there is 'bitesize' filter
<geekosopher> similar to papercuts
<nigelb> yep, the filter system is great
<simar> nigelb, I think I should do some triaging work in desktop applications also..
<geekosopher> i submitted my first patch outside ubuntu-docs following that list :)
<nigelb> simar: harvest is your friend.  Just look at the opporutines there :)
<simar> nigelb, could you suggest me one package which you usually triages  .. for a start
<nigelb> simar: rhythmbox used to be my favorite to triage
<nigelb> but looks like its on its way out for banshee though :(
<simar> nigelb, ya i heard that in ubuntu page in fb
<nigelb> feel free to pick anything you like
<nigelb> any desktop app you feel you like to help
<simar> nigelb, what else .. a relatively small package in your experience related to c/c++
<nigelb> simar: a package that could use some love is epiphany
<nigelb> I'm not sure what its based on
<nigelb> Everyone focuses on firefox and chrome
<njin> hello, can someone help me to find the master of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/669295 i tried many times without succes.thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669295 in ubuntu "keyboard shortcuts do not work while menu open (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> njin: bug 29894?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 29894 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "can't take screenshot when menu on panel is opened (affects: 24) (dups: 10) (heat: 125)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29894
<njin> nigelb: thanks but is not this, is related to mediakeys not working with menu opened
<nigelb> njin: I saw a bug about it and the dup was pointed to this bug
<njin> nigelb:looking
<njin> nigelb: true, thanks a lot
<nigelb> np :)
<njin> hello, the daily report of Delan Azabani is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/669392 can someone reply...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669392 in ubuntu "gnome-user-guide-* didn't build deb information correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> njin: hi, I'm sure I've alredy seen a similar report
<thekorn> njin: and also, I will reponse to your mail to the bugsquad ML later today ;)
<thekorn> njin: bug 632244
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632244 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) "packages short descriptions have missing language in parens (affects: 1) (heat: 73)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632244
<njin> thekorn:thanks
<BUGabundo> G'afternoon
<hggdh> ola BUGabundo
<hggdh> hum. Olá seems better
<BUGabundo> :)
<hggdh> JFo: hey, care to have a look at bug 657901? I frankly cannot see that as anything above low, but indeed I do not see why we need wireless-crda on a virtual kernel
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657901 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-virtual depends on wireless-crda (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657901
<JFo> hggdh, indeed I will look :)
<hggdh> JFo: thank you very much ;-)
<JFo> my pleasure of course :)
 * hggdh seems to have been bit by the UDS cold...
<kklimonda_> oh? too bad :)
<kklimonda_> I'm great myself.. other than still a little tired
<kklimonda_> but after this night I should be fine
<charlie-tca> I think I survived, too! I don't seem to anything but tired, myself.
<hggdh> heh. At least you both are doing OK :-)
<charlie-tca> Sorry you don't feel so good, really :-(
<hggdh> charlie-tca: don't worry -- I will either survive or die ;-) but my humour is still intact
<hggdh> or lack of said, or course
<kklimonda_> meh, how bad can it be?
<kklimonda_> you will be fine in no time!
<hggdh> LOL. I have no idea, I rarely get a cold (at least I do not remember any in the last years)
<kklimonda_> but for now rest, don't triage too much etc. ;)
<charlie-tca> Then you are due for one, aren't you?
<hggdh> statistically, I am overdue for one, yes.
<sbeattie> Can someone accept the lucid nomination for bug 605835, please? Thanks in advance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605835 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/ca-certificates is missing from /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ssl_certs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605835
<hggdh> sbeattie: done. I thought you would be able to do that yourself?
<sbeattie> hggdh: I'm for some reason no longer able to.
<hggdh> weird... LP magic, perhaps?
<hggdh> nowadays I have no idea what permissions I have...
<kklimonda_> aren't you in some secret cabal called Canonical or similar? You can probably do anything ;)
<micahg> hggdh: qa team is part of ubuntu-drivers
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> kklimonda_: so yes, I am part of a secret cabal
<kklimonda_> micahg: o/
<hggdh> but I cannot do anything (neither want to have this responsability)
<hggdh> sbeattie: this may be it.
<kklimonda_> yeah, imagine amount of work you would be given because of that ;)
<hggdh> NO! Enough!
 * hggdh wants a job, not work ;-)
<palhmbs> job =! work ??? -- that's preposterous
<palhmbs> s/=!/!=
<joumetal> hi. any advice to bug 659405?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659405 in xorg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Xorg crashes on suspend (affects: 1) (heat: 185)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659405
<hggdh> palhmbs: job == meny with no effort; work == effort, sometimes with money
<charlie-tca> joumetal: what happens with the standard kernel included in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<charlie-tca> The reporter is using the 2.6.36 kernel, perhaps that is part of the issue
<palhmbs> hggdh, well - job as defined in the urbandictionary differs greatly --- http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=job -- "My job allows me to pay endless bills, envy my friends and witness my family fall apart"
<joumetal> charlie-tca: it crashes too.
<charlie-tca> intermittent?
<charlie-tca> Take a look through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSyspendHibernateResume and see if there is anything else to be added to the report
<charlie-tca> then let me know and I will triage it
<njin> charlie-tca: where i can found the description of SRU request ?
<njin> .)
<timoroso> apparently there's been some discussion regarding bug 659405
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659405 in xorg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Xorg crashes on suspend (affects: 1) (heat: 185)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659405
<timoroso> I am the one who reported it
<charlie-tca> njin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<charlie-tca> timoroso: checking to make sure we have all the information we need to move the bug to triaged status
<timoroso> charlie-tca: with the default Lucid kernel I get bug 542731
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542731 in fedora (and 1 other project) "[gm45] Xorg crash - Failed to submit batchbuffer: No space left on device (affects: 10) (heat: 65)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542731
<timoroso> charlie-tca: both kernels make X crash but in different ways
<charlie-tca> Sounds like an issue with the video driver instead of the kernel?
<timoroso> charlie-tca: might be that as well
<timoroso> charlie-tca: I only know that switching kernels produces different effects
<charlie-tca> It matters, because if we don't get the package right, we don't really get it fixed
<timoroso> ok, I see
<charlie-tca> but both kernels/all kernels are crashing xorg
<timoroso> yeah
<joumetal> it might be drm bug.
<drosenbe> couldn't be the kernel, linux doesn't have any bugs
<drosenbe> :p
<drosenbe> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<micahg> well, starting with Lucid, part of the video processing now resides in the kernel for most video drivers
<micahg> but it's generally better to start at the highest level and move down
<timoroso> I also want to point out that I did not get these crashes until a month or two ago
<timoroso> although I've been running Lucid since February
<timoroso> so I would attribute this to some relatively recent change
<timoroso> micahg: ok
<charlie-tca> joumetal: mark it confirmed if everything is there. comment on it that it is ready and let me know you are done?
<joumetal> charlie-tca: confirmed now.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-02
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Anyone report the problem on launchpad converting bugs to questions?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Because I am still getting the timeout error when trying.
<micahg> RedSingularity: will probably be tomorrow morning
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ok
<simar> hggdh, hi
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/669258
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669258 in ubuntu "crash (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<blemish> if I want to send a reply to a particular ubuntu bug which address do I send to?
<persia> blemish, Most folk just leave a comment on the bug page on LP.
<blemish> persia: yes, but how can I attach multiple files to my post via a web interface?
<persia> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface has more detailed instructions if one wishes especially to use email
<persia> I don't think multiple attachments work for the email interface either, although that bug may have been solved.  Most folk create multiple comments to attach multiple files.
<blemish> persia: ah, stupid me, I actually read that page but missed the first few paragraphs :-)
<blemish> I'll try and see what happens.
<thekorn> njin: hi, what about this bug?
<thekorn> oh dear, it looks like we have a new spammer in our lp house, ~ronshua
<njin> thekorn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initiative_for_Software_Choice ?
<blemish> persia: just a heads up, sending multiple files via e-mail to launchpad works great :-)
<persia> blemish, Ah, cool.  I guess that bug got fixed.
<persia> njin, Awkward name, given that it's predated by the Internet Software Consortium
<geekosopher> i think the importance of bug 659244 be upped a little... earlier it was assigned low may be because only iphone users complained of it, but now even android phone users are complaining about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659244 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Tracks synced to iphone won't play (affects: 21) (dups: 3) (heat: 126)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659244
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/669343 can someone set importance medium. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669343 in linux (Ubuntu) "[staging] phison Module broken: ExpressCard SSD not usable (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<algnod> hi all, i have confirmed Bug #655142 could someone please set this to triaged. Does this kind of bug need to be reported upstream? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655142 in liferea (Ubuntu) "attachment open program parameter disappear on restart (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 167)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655142
<algnod> hi all, i have confirmed Bug #655142 could someone please set this to triaged. Does this kind of bug need to be reported upstream? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655142 in liferea (Ubuntu) "attachment open program parameter disappear on restart (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 167)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655142
<ulysses> heyy guys
<algnod> bye
<thekorn> geekosopher: have you searched for a bugreport on this issue in the rhythmbox bug tracker?
<thekorn> if this is affecting such a wide range of users, I'm sure there *must* be a bug about it already ;)
<thekorn> geekosopher: here you go, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=625054
<ubot2> Gnome bug 625054 in Removable Media "Rhythmbox transfers music to my generic MP3 player without file extensions" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<thekorn> so it looks like this bug is fixed in rhythmbox 0.13.2
<ulysses> Can somebody help with bug 644740?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644740 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GM45] GPU Hang when enabling KDE desktop effects (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 78)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644740
<thekorn> njin: re your bug, just set the importance to low, and status to triaged
<njin> the korn: thanks
<user1010> Hi. I am having an issue with multihtreading scaling on Ubuntu 10.10 (was also present on 10.04). I suspect the issue is fixed in kernel 2.6.35.5 with this linux-kerne commit:
<user1010> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.35.y.git;a=commit;h=de9711df2a891af562936c1eafb3c2e25121c213
<geekosopher> thekorn: sorry was away for some time... going through the bug report
<thekorn> geekosopher: no problem, I think everything is set now, let's see if the desktop guys can backport the fix to maverick
<geekosopher> yes I just saw that :)
<geekosopher> thekorn: thanks for taking this up! :)
<geekosopher> thekorn: what I am trying to figure out is why the importance is set to low, iirc, it falls in the category 'Has a moderate impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)'
<geekosopher> i am asking just for my understanding... I personally don't use rhytmbox
<thekorn> geekosopher: well, you might be right. but I personally don't care much about the value choosen for importance,
<thekorn> esp. when the bug is already assigned to someone
<thekorn> which means: it's on someones agenda
<geekosopher> thekorn: absolutely, as I said, just for my understanding
<thekorn> ..and I think, in this case the assingee should choose whatever he/she things fits best
<geekosopher> hmm... ya
<geekosopher> :)
<thekorn> also, I think the value is not really important in the early stage of a release cycle
<thekorn> at the end there might be some proirities set based on importance,
<thekorn> but that's nothing for now.
<geekosopher> ok
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/387269
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387269 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "If I am using the battery and want to brighten the screen as soon as I increase the brightness level the level indicator continues to flash, even if I only adjust it by one click/level. This also locks me out of some functions, such as turning the computer of via my login, or the system/apllication pull down menus (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> please set importance low
 * persia looks
<persia> njin, Why "Low"?
 * persia stops looking at 387269, but is prepared to revisit later
<njin> persia: hello, hight sorry
<persia> So, why "Low"?
<njin> persia: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance I set importance to hight
<persia> Right.  I'm asking which rationale from that page you used to make the selection.
<njin> persia: i'm tired to ask everytime to assign importance on IRC, by email and disturb people that in most cases have already many other things to do instead reviewing my works
<persia> Then apply for Bug Control.
<persia> If people like your past work, you won't have to ask anymore.
<persia> We ask people to ask as part of a training process initially.  You have to decide when you think you've had enough training.
<persia> If you aren't approved for Bug Control, you should at least have some specific comments about which areas may need a bit more polish.
<njin> persia: thanks
<persia> Anyway, for this bug, tell me which bits make you sure it's "Low", and I'll set it.
<micahg> hggdh: are we still using regression-update?
<hggdh> micahg: yes, only -pending has been deprecated
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, what package is the "connect to server" GUI from?
<persia> bcurtiswx, nautilus
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: xprop | grep CLASS <-- then click on the window
 * persia likes `lsw` from suckless-tools for stuff like that
<micahg> ah, a new tool
<bcurtiswx_> what does lsw do?
<bcurtiswx_> anyone with natty here try a connect to server anywhere
<bcurtiswx_> using ssh
<persia> lists all the open windows to stdout, so you can see what is active.
<bcurtiswx_> Error reading from unix: Input/output error is what i get
<micahg> persia: problem with lsw is it doesn't tell you what a specific window is
<micahg> it's still cool though
<persia> One can usually make a good guess, but yeah, xprop is handy for that.
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: WFM ;-)
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, ? WFM ?
<bcurtiswx_> im slow today, so understand that plz :P
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: Works For Me ;-)
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, OK
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: I am much more slow... got mesself the UDS cold :-(
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: yeah I have staff infection.  I'm on the strongest antibiotic known to man.. its used to treat anthrax too..
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx_> i'd much rather have a cold :P
<bcurtiswx_> <knocks on wood>
<rusivi> Regarding confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/667752 importance should be set to medium/high
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667752 in evince (Ubuntu) "Non-embedded standard fonts in PDF files are not displayed/rendered correctly (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> rusivi: done. It would be nice to report/link it on upstream evince. And, BTW, good work!
<njin> kde users can look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/669572
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669572 in ubuntu "Gtk apps are crashing due to missing icons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rusivi> hggdh: I'll upstream it np.
<rusivi> upstreamed.
<hggdh> rusivi: it would be nice to upload the PDF examples to the Gnome bug
<rusivi> I did.
<hggdh> rusivi: duh. Sorry
 * hggdh really should just go to bed and recover...
<rusivi> np
<hggdh> micahg: do we have enigmail for thunderbird on Maverick?
<micahg> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> hum
<micahg> hggdh: for Lucid as well
 * hggdh goes check how the system got messed up
<njin> hello can someone explain me what are meaning these three lines?
<njin> [    0.802875] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<njin> [    0.802909] registered taskstats version 1
<njin> [    0.803481]   Magic number: 2:919:452 [
<njin> JFo: hello ^^^ how are you ?
<JFo> hi njin
<JFo> I think I am getting sick
<JFo> but other than that... :)
<njin> what is this Magic number ?
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> not sure about that.. let me ask
<JFo> looks like that will require a grep of the kernel code, but to be honest it could be from anything
<njin> PM= Power Manager, and this is clear
<JFo> yeah, that part makes sense
<JFo> it is the magic number that we are curious about
<bdmurray> micahg: I setup that harvest opportunity for you
<micahg> awesome, thank you
<micahg> bdmurray: hmm, does it just show unassigned?
<bdmurray> micahg: could you elaborate?
<micahg> I just tried it and I know I have at least 1 SRU for Lucid and Maverick and it's not showing up
<micahg> but it's marked triaged and assigned to me
<njin> Can someone put me on the right way? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/570437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570437 in ubuntu "Storage device name with non-english character is cut off (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> there's screenshot attached
<bdmurray> micahg: what bug number?
<micahg> bug 669620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669620 in gnome-web-photo (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-web-photo --help shows wrong binary name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669620
<bdmurray> micahg: well its not fixed in natty
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, was that the criteria?
<bdmurray> micahg: yep
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, cool, I'll check after I upload the fix for natty, what's the refresh time on the datra?
<micahg> *data
<bdmurray> micahg: daily
<micahg> bdmurray: UTC midnight?
<njin> bug 570437 can someone explain if it is a valid bug ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570437 in ubuntu "Storage device name with non-english character is cut off (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570437
<bdmurray> micahg: 1100 UTC
<njin> ops, paste wrong bug 668800
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668800 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "Printing speed problem (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668800
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<njin> noone love my bugs :.(
 * persia looks
<persia> 668800 looks valid to me: needs someone to dig at it a bit more to confirm it's complete (and then leave a comment so it's "triaged")
<persia> 570437 looks like another case of the assumption of CP437 encoding causing issues, which is related to an unfixable underlying design issue in FAT.
<persia> (unfixable because of the sheer number of FAT implementations: more than we can count, let alone patch)
<palhmbs> njin, I have a HP JetDirect connected to a LaserJet 1200 -- and printing is slow for me too... multiple copes seem to take forever, because it processes (sends) the page for that number of copies.
<persia> palhmbs, Would you be able to dig into why, and whether there's enough data added to the bug?
<palhmbs> instead of just telling the printer to print x number
<persia> Maybe we can identify a smaller test-case, or get some (limited) strace output where gs is doing the wrong thing?
<palhmbs> I can, I'm fairly new to the bug triaging
<palhmbs> tho
<persia> Main thing is to just focus on why, and dig until you find it.  Lots of folk here willing to give a hand with techniques if you ask.
<palhmbs> right - ok, I'll look into it
<njin> persia:hello , happy to see you again
<persia> njin, For 570437, I'd recommend searching for bugs related to FAT, and try to find the master encoding one (I can't find it quickly).  For 668800, best to help palhmbs dig into it.
<njin> persia: done bug 486370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 486370 in windows-el (Ubuntu) "Cannot rename folder from FOO to foo on vfat disk (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486370
<njin> ;-)
<persia> That's a slightly different bug.  The one you want will probably have tens of duplicates and I think it talks about problems using USB sticks with Chinese filenames in the first couple comments.
 * persia wontfixes 486370
<njin> persia:big
 * hggdh sees persia attacking FAT
<persia> hggdh, Don't get me wrong.  I like FAT.  I use it daily.  It's just exceedingly limited in several ways and doesn't bother to specify the encoding of it's strings either in the spec or the filesystem metadata (and doesn't work with unicode)
<hggdh> persia: oh, I did not get you wrong. I have done the same on another FAT bug ;-)
<persia> hggdh, Note that we don't want to wontfix the encoding bug: there's several folk working on some algorithms to make a (mostly) accurate guess about FAT encoding based on filesystem label and contents, and we've been shipping increasingly more recent versions of their detection code as we proceed.
<hggdh> persia: noted
<njin> persia, hggdh: bigger, see you tomorrow, here's too late
<hggdh> g'night njin
<njin> thanks for all
<palhmbs> persia, should I try downgrading cups?? -- also I think this is related - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/419143
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 419143 in poppler (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken (affects: 74) (dups: 17) (heat: 414)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> palhmbs, You could.  I'm very much not the right person to advise about printing bugs (I don't print), so I'm not comfortable saying "yes" or "no"
<palhmbs> np - I'll continue digging
<oliver602> palhmbs: re 668800 , when i do "gs document.pdf" on the attached document, ghostscript dies with an error. same with a pdf i generate of the attached stars.svg
<palhmbs> thanks oliver602
<palhmbs> so it's definitely gs - and we can add that to the bug
<palhmbs> can we not also assign it to the gs team / desktop team?
<persia> No.
<persia> We don't assign bugs to other folk, because we can't know why they choose to do things.
<oliver602> do u want to me add a comment on the ghostscript error?
<persia> Maybe they work on stuff because they care about some issue they are having.  Maybe they work on stuff because their boss tells them to.  Maybe they work on stuff because they want to close important bugs.
<persia> So we just make sure there's enough information that folk (or their bosses) can pick good things to fix.
<palhmbs> np - just wondered, I'm new :D
<oliver602> me too
<persia> No worries.  I just like to explain why we mostly self-assign, because it's not always obvious: there are many projects where folk are assigned to do stuff.
<persia> But in Ubuntu, where we have lots of companies and lots of individuals all collaborating, it's far too confusing to even begin to try to understand who is "supposed" to do what.
<oliver602> when you 'print to file' ps or pdf, who generates the file?
<oliver602> palhmbs: do you know who generates the file when you do 'print to file' ?
<palhmbs> actually no
<palhmbs> I don't - I assume the ppd - I have had other issues with printing (from Abiword) and got around printing problems by printing to a pdf first
<palhmbs> then printing it again to the Laserjet from Adobe Reader
<palhmbs> I'm upgrading my system - there are updates for cups
<palhmbs> so I'll try these files again - then if they still give errors, I'll downgrade until I find a something that works
<oliver602> hum, in my case, i find printing to postscript solves the printing problem. where as print to file as PDF, ghostscript doesnt like it
<oliver602> for 10.10?
<palhmbs> yes - I'm using 10.10
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-03
<dylan-m> Hey… I have these two bug reports and I want to make them not be redundant and horrible. Wondering if anyone would mind if we marked the new one a duplicate of the other at this point :)
<dylan-m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/629258
<dylan-m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-power/+bug/439783
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629258 in upower (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Battery life estimation never comes around (affects: 116) (dups: 6) (heat: 518)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439783 in devicekit-power (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Regression: devicekit-power does not display remaining battery time (affects: 61) (dups: 2) (heat: 228)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ssj6akshat> how do I fix bug #602462?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602462 in grsync (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Too geeky description of grsync in software center (affects: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602462
<paultag> hehehe
<persia> ssj6akshat, Best option is probably to write up a new description and file a bug in the Debian bug tracker asking for an update (won't happen before squeeze release)
<ssj6akshat> persia, in grsync?
<persia> Against grsync, yeah.  Software Center is only displaying the issue.
<paultag> ssj6akshat, I'd also remove the software center tag if it's still on there
<paultag> I just glanced at it, don't know if it's still there
<ssj6akshat> should I file an Upstream bug and assign it to launchpad?
<paultag> ssj6akshat, No, forward the bug to the BTS and give the link on the LP bug
<ssj6akshat> paultag, how do I do it?
<paultag> ssj6akshat, Debian wrote that description, so the bug is with Debian ( not even grsync )
<persia> Well, start by writing up a new description.  That's the important bit: the rest is just procedural.
<paultag> persia, there is another one on the bug report, if I recall
<paultag> ssj6akshat, http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control
 * persia didn't see it, and apologises if it's already there
 * paultag opens bug again
<paultag> persia, yeah, it's on the top bit -- grep for [Current short/long Description:]
<paultag> Oh shoot
<persia> Aha!
<paultag> I did not read that. You're right persia
<paultag> He gives an alt short description
<persia> Hrm.  I'm not sure whether I get points for being right, or lose points for being confused.  In all, I think it's a wash.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> ssj6akshat, I'll remove that tag for you
<ssj6akshat> paultag, that documentation is confusing
<paultag> ssj6akshat, I'll forward it for you, no big deal
<paultag> ssj6akshat, I'll CC you, what email should I use? ( It's a public system )
<ssj6akshat> paultag, how do i forward it myself?
<paultag> ssj6akshat, I'll send the email and you can see how it's structured :)
<paultag> ssj6akshat, it's all over email
<paultag> It's really not too bad :)
<ssj6akshat> ssj6akshat1234[wtfspamAT]gmail[dot]com
<paultag> ssj6akshat, this will be public and google-able
<paultag> ssj6akshat, do you want to add a tag to it to filter or something?
<ssj6akshat> paultag, no
<paultag> OK
<ssj6akshat> most email I get is related to ubuntu
<paultag> kk :)
<paultag> ssj6akshat, sent. Take a look on how that's formatted ( and how it displays ) :)
<paultag> ssj6akshat, the report will show up on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?package=grsync after it's processed. Check out the link after it shows up and put that into the Launchpad bug report
<paultag> ssj6akshat, kosher?
<ssj6akshat> that was easy
<paultag> ssj6akshat, ( It's now showing up as debbug #602265 )
<paultag> ssj6akshat, heck yeah :)
<paultag> ssj6akshat, keep rocking!
<paultag> ssj6akshat, did you add the BTS ( debian bug tracking system ) link to the report?
<ssj6akshat> paultag, should it be in grsync(Ubuntu) ?
<paultag> ssj6akshat, that's OK. Just add the BTS link on LP
<ssj6akshat> ok
<paultag> ssj6akshat, LP ( and hopefully the maintainer ) will do the rest
<persia> Debian bug #602265
<ubot2> Debian bug 602265 in grsync "Too geeky description of grsync in software center" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/602265
<persia> Warning: some folk might complain that Software Center is an Ubuntu-only tool.  If so, point out that the same problem exists for arbitrary package managers.
<paultag> persia, +1, it's dpkg
<persia> Also, it still needs a better description: I suspect that if the Debian Maintainer had one, they would have already changed it.
<paultag> looks good ssj6akshat, great work
<ssj6akshat> uh-oh
<ssj6akshat> school time
<ssj6akshat> brb
<Shock> hi. my digital camera is not detected/mounted. what package should I report the bug against?
<algnod> hi all, i have confirmed Bug #655142 and would need someone to please set it to triaged, thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655142 in liferea (Ubuntu) "attachment open program parameter disappear on restart (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 167)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655142
<thekorn> algnod: done
<thekorn> algnod: have you checked the upstream bug tracker if this bug is already reported there?
<algnod> thekorn, thanks, yeah I was wondering does this kind of bug get reported upstream? and if so, do i create a new bug upstream if i do not find it?
<thekorn> algnod: yes please. search their bug tracker at http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=581684&group_id=87005&func=browse, if this bug is already there link it to the bugreport on launchpad
<thekorn> if not, please report the issue there, and do the link afterwards
<algnod> thekorn: will do so, thanks again
<thekorn> great, thank you!
<halvors> I have a big bug report here who need a fix.
<halvors> Can someone look at this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668641 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668641 in ubuntu "GNOME does not load theme after innstalling NVIDIA non-free driver (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> halvors: we do not do the fixing here, we simply triage the bugs to make sure they are ready for the developers to work on them.
<halvors> Yes ok,
<halvors> But then make sure they are ready for the developers to work on this bug
<halvors> Look at screenshoot, this is big!
<charlie-tca> Many bugs are critical, but maybe we are doing something at the moment?
<halvors> Then its normall to assign it to someone.
<halvors> Or?
<charlie-tca> No, please do not assign it to anyone.
<halvors> No
<halvors> I will not.
<halvors> But you gays in the bug squad can do it :)
<halvors> Right?
<charlie-tca> I realize it is extremely important to you, but I can not drop what I am doing to jump right on every bug filed
<halvors> Yes, understand
<halvors> But i know a lot of my friends have this bug too.
<charlie-tca> Then perhaps you could have them add comments to the report also. That helps us confirm it
<Pici> Or use the 'this affects me too' button
<halvors> I told that one of my friend to do it.
<halvors> But they other does not know anything about computers :)
<simar> Hey to what package  the bugs related to special function keys(volume keys) should be assigned ..
<charlie-tca> simar: normally linux
<simar> charlie-tca, straight away to linux. I mean some interface of gnome should be handling it..
<simar> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/560223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560223 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Function buttons on Sony vaio PCG-r505Gl are "crasy" (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New]
<simar> charlie-tca, wrongly assigned to synaptics package
<charlie-tca> simar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<charlie-tca> normally the kernel, which is linux
<simar> charlie-tca, ok, then let the kernel team handle it.. thanks a lot for help
<ssj6akshat> whoa netsplit
<mahen> Hi there ! I have a really simple question : I joined the bugsquad and asked for a mentor. I'm definitely not in a hurry : should I wait for a mentor before doing any triaging ?
<charlie-tca> mahen: no
<charlie-tca> mahen: you can start by reading the documentation on the wiki, then if you have any questions, you can ask them here.
<mahen> charlie-tca: OK thanks ; I guess I already read most of it actually
<charlie-tca> Great! No reason to wait then.
<mahen> charlie-tca: I'm just afraid of making the other triagers waste their time by doing something wrong :)
<cprofitt> mahen: do not worry about doing something wrong
<cprofitt> or wasting people's time
<cprofitt> if you want to ease in to things the Beginners Team would be willing to help you too.
<mahen> cprofitt: Okay, thanks, I'll check this :)
<cprofitt> We have a few people in Bug-Control that could guide you through the process... though charlie-tca and hggdh are by far the best people I have run in to and very willing to help
<cprofitt>  the channel is #ubuntu-beginners-team
<cprofitt> this is our wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<mahen> OK, thanks !
<cprofitt> and their will be some changes in the near future with the team structure
<charlie-tca> We consider it okay if you are really trying and make a mistake. We can fix anything
<cprofitt> +1 charlie-tca
<mahen> Okay, that's nice to hear.
<cprofitt> mahen: I met charlie-tca and he is very, very knowledgeable and very willing to help
<cprofitt> never have any fear of asking for help
<cprofitt> its in our best interest to help you... so you can grow and become more able to help the community as a whole
<micahg> charlie-tca: almost anything :)
<mahen> yeah, sure. I'll try not to abuse this help
<charlie-tca> so true
<micahg> as someone recently posted, if nuclear codes get into a bug, we can't fix that :)
<thekorn> .o0(nuclear code? wtf?!)
<micahg> thekorn: bug 668267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668267 in malone "need a way to be able to remove nuclear launch codes from comments on bugs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668267
<thekorn> haha, good sense of humor ;)
<nigelb> heh
<charlie-tca> but often true, too
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #ubuntu-quality for QA in 10 minutes
<rusivi> It looks like bug 668267 is a dup of bug 80895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668267 in malone "need a way to be able to remove nuclear launch codes from comments on bugs (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone (and 1 other project) "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment (affects: 48) (dups: 8) (heat: 246)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<deryck> it's not.  The second wants delete and 5 minute window.  The first is for admins on lp to use.
<deryck> same root issue though
<rusivi> k ty
<njin> Hello guys, have you noyice about Maverick that  don't understand that the pc is downloading a file or watching a film and go to screensaver or Hibernation ?Thanks
<njin> *notice
<njin> Hello to all, heve you notice about pedro_ ?
<palhmbs> njin, I haven't got very far on tracking down printing problems....
<palhmbs> njin, hopefully I'll find some time today
<BUGabundo> evening
<njin> I'm looking for a german with laptop that look in the screenshot https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/510024 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510024 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "screensaver appear while watching a video in firefox (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * persia thinks someone who can read German is more useful than someone who is German and that desktops work just as well as laptops.  Which comment has the screenshot?
<njin> sorry wrong paste bug 670092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670092 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.10 crahes while activating standby mode (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670092
<njin> in the url i have 510024 but it show 670092, i think that i have to clean the cache
<persia> Nothing there looks too abnormal.
<persia> So, would you like to learn the trick to be able to read screenshots in every language?
<charlie-tca> seems like we should check if the screensaver turns on while watching a video in english too
<njin> persia: of course
<persia> Based on the bug description, I think it's a regression in the kernel/graphics drivers and has nothing to do with the settings, but that needs confirmation.
<persia> njin, OK.  You know you want to read the power-manager dialog.  Do you know which package contains it?
<njin_> persia: sorry disconnect
<persia> njin, OK.  You know you want to read the power-manager dialog.  Do you know which package contains it?
<njin_> persia:no, i ask reporter to run apport-collect gpm
<persia> Wait!
<persia> We don't know it's a gpm bug.
<persia> Plus "gpm" is a mouse emulation program.
<njin_> yes
<persia> So, what package do you *think* it might be?
<njin_> gnome-power-manager
<njin_> persia:^^
<persia> OK, so go grab that source package.
<njin_> persia:source_gnome-power-manager in /usr/share/apports/package-hooks ?
<persia> No.  Create a new scratch directory, and run `apt-get source gnome-power-manager`
<persia> njin_, How are you doing with the source download?
<njin_> persia: I have the /var/lib/dpkg busy and net problem
<persia> Oh, ugh.  good luck with that.  Let me know when you have source, and we'll get back to the guide to reading error messages in any language.
<njin_> thanks
<njin_> persia:done
<njin_> persia: po files?
<persia> You got it.  I'm in the middle of something, but I'll catch up with you in a bit.
<njin_> persia: ok thanks, good work
<njin_> persia: is too late for me, can we see it tomorrow? thanks
<njin_> persia: good night
<persia> njin: Sorry.  Sleep well.  Catch you tomorrow.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-04
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, u thr?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: yes
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, i have two wishlists you free to triage them?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: heck yea
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, this is one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avant-window-navigator/+bug/670740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670740 in avant-window-navigator (Ubuntu) "avant launch new terminal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/670742
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670742 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "sticky notes not hiding on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/670745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670745 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "Shortcut to create new note in sticky note (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, ??
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: yep, im checking them out now ;)
<AbhiJit> ok
<stlsaint> alright, the sticky one is ready to be changed to triage ;)
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: ^^
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, :)
<stlsaint> room poke
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, is there any different way to submit papercut or just regular way i.e. ubuntu-bug?
<stlsaint> i think there is different way
<micahg> AbhiJit: papercuts need to be filed against the ubuntu package and then a task added for the hundred papercuts project
<AbhiJit> micahg, i have one papercut bug.
<AbhiJit> for lucid.
<AbhiJit> micahg, can you please help me submit it?
<micahg> AbhiJit: papercuts are only for the devel release
<micahg> AbhiJit: you can still file a bug against lucid
<AbhiJit> micahg, ohhh. so i should file a normal bug then?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut#How to report a bug for 100 'paper cuts'
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, yah
<micahg> AbhiJit: yes
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok filing. thanks
<AbhiJit> micahg, stlsaint i need your help to decide package. let me tell you whole story
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: i will have to do get onto other bug tomorrow but both will be triaged
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: thank you very much for letting me work on them
<AbhiJit> see this is image http://imagebin.ca/view/64RR8e.html in this image folder 'Dil' is selected' this folder is very last folder in the row. now when i press '->' i.e. right arrow it should go to the first folder of the next row. and as i remember this was happening in previos versio of either ubuntu or gnome or something.
<AbhiJit> micahg, stlsaint so which package to submit this bug?
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, ok
<micahg> AbhiJit: xprop | grep CLASS <-- then click on the window
<AbhiJit> micahg, what does it do?
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: submitt the bug as usual just add the "hundredpapercuts" to it as shown in wiki
<AbhiJit> micahg, abhijit@abhi-laptop:~$ xprop | grep CLASS WM_CLASS(STRING) = "nautilus", "Nautilus"
<micahg> AbhiJit: there you go
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok.i submig against nautilus. thank you.
<AbhiJit> submit*
<AbhiJit> micahg, according to papercut definition in a default installation of Latest release of Ubuntu or Kubuntu, Desktop Edition. it means maverick? right?
<micahg> AbhiJit: no, issues that will affect Natty
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok. stlsaing suggesting to add it to papercut. should i?
<micahg> AbhiJit: if it's an issue in maverick still, yes, otherwise, no
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok. i dont have maverick to test it. so i submit normal bug.
<AbhiJit> micahg, sorry to bother you but i am confused to decide the more accurate title: i write this Folder selection not moving to next row can you please suggest more accurate one?
<micahg> AbhiJit: nagivation by arrow not intuitive
<micahg> AbhiJit: nagivation by right arrow not intuitive
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok
<AbhiJit> micahg, bug is already reported and fix is released. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/64289 but i still have the  same problem in my ubuntu. what to do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 64289 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "right end + right key = next row (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<micahg> AbhiJit: file a new bug and reference that one
<AbhiJit> micahg, ok
<AbhiJit> micahg, reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/670761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670761 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Folder selection not moving to next row (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> ahh title not changed wait
<AbhiJit> done
<geekosopher> requesting to mark bug 670788 as importance=high
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670788 in kubuntu-ppa "Updating KDE 4.5.1 -> 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages (affects: 21) (dups: 2) (heat: 130)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670788
<nigelb> geekosopher: we'd like the kubuntu folks to take a call, just ask in #kubuntu-devel
<nigelb> geekosopher: also, its a PPA, so not from the official repos.
<geekosopher> nigelb: ok
<jibel> Hey pedro, ubuflu tried to catch you ?
<pedro_> jibel, hey! i did got me :-/
<pedro_> jibel, feeling better today though
<xelister> should simple things like "quota" work in ubuntu or what?
<xelister> found 2 bugs so far
<xelister> ok, quotacheck man page is confusing about the need to use  -F vfsv0 . Can we patch the man page in ubuntu? I can provide English text
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> anyone can please triage this bug?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/670761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670761 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nagivation by right arrow not intuitive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<AbhiJit> !ping
<ubot2> pong
<pedro_> AbhiJit, looking
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok
<pedro_> AbhiJit, that works fine here with Maverick
<pedro_> cannot confirm the issue
<AbhiJit> pedro_, its in lucid
<pedro_> AbhiJit, please try the same on Maverick
<AbhiJit> lucid is lts. i m going to stay with lucid.
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> i need it in lucid.
<AbhiJit> anyone with lucid can confirm it please?
<pedro_> i'm trying on Lucid now
<AbhiJit> ohh ok
<pedro_> AbhiJit, works fine for me on Lucid as well
<AbhiJit> :o
<pedro_> AbhiJit, did you tried with a new user created on your system? it could be a problem with your configuration rather than a bug
<AbhiJit> pedro_, it was working here too. but since last 3-4 months not working. do you know what this may caused?
<AbhiJit> ok
<pedro_> AbhiJit, no idea, as said i cannot even reproduce the issue
<AbhiJit> i wll try with aother user
<AbhiJit> ok
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, pedro_
<pedro_> hello charlie-tca, how are you?
<charlie-tca> Doing great! Thanks. Hope you are feeling better now?
<charlie-tca> Are we having a bug day?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, yes feeling better, darn ubuflu :-/
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i don't see anything planned for today
<charlie-tca> Okay. That makes my day easier then. Got more than enough to try and get done here.
<JFo> charlie-tca, I know what you mean. :)
<geekosopher> would you guys won't laugh if I ask what is ubuflu
<hggdh> the UBuntu influenza, which usually hits people coming from UDS
<hggdh> actually, most of the times it is the common cold, not a real flu
<geekosopher> hggdh: ah, ok :)
<hggdh> and no, I did not laugh ;-) hurts to do so
<geekosopher> hehe
<geekosopher> :D
<charlie-tca> hggdh: still feeling it, huh?
<hggdh> quite so, charlie-tca
<Alexqw> Where should I go or who should I poke to get an update on bug 553415?  There's a fix already available and it's just waiting to be pushed to lucid.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 29) (dups: 4) (heat: 146)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553415
<paultag> Alexqw, it looks OK here
<paultag> Alexqw, fix released upstream, and imported to Mav, from what I can see
<Alexqw> Yes, it is on Maverick, but the bug still affects Lucid.
<paultag> Ah, Alexqw -- contact Ubutnu Backports
<Alexqw> There's a fix in a ppa, and there was talk of backporting xorg-server 1.7.7 to Lucid.
<paultag> Alexqw, head over to -MOTU and ask if someone could take a look at backporting it
<bdmurray> paultag: I think this qualifies as an SRU for Lucid
<paultag> Alexqw, aye -- it might be a big task
<Alexqw> paultag: Ahh, ok.  Thanks
<paultag> bdmurray, I think so as well, but I'm not sure
<paultag> Alexqw, godspeed!
<Alexqw> I'm new to the Ubuntu IRC scebne, where's MOTU?
<Alexqw> *scene
<paultag> Alexqw, #ubuntu-motu
<Alexqw> paultag: alright.  Thanks again!
<bdmurray> There was some comment about Timo being willing to work on it so I'd check with him.
<paultag> Alexqw, sure, thank you :)
<bdmurray> comment 53
<Alexqw> bdmurray: will do
<paultag> someone rolled out a dsc
<paultag> he's not MOTU or anything, so I'm warry
<paultag> dur, he only uploaded the dsc, not the debdiff
<hggdh> pedro_, bdmurray: cyan-spam applied for -control two months ago; there is only one reply to it (that I can see), positive. Isn't it time to approve him?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'll peek in a bit
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you, sir
 * Nafallo wonders how he ended up with two bluetooth icons and no battery icon...
<persia> Nafallo, Have you had a kernel update since you last rebooted?  That usually breaks the icon selection for me.
<Nafallo> persia: nope
<Nafallo> and it's fine again now :-P
<Nafallo> completely random
<JFo> persia, I've had no updates yet my system monitor has decided to position itself on the right of my screen between the clock and the me menu now between boots
<JFo> very odd
<persia> JFo, positioning on the GNOME panel seems racy to me, for certain sorts of screens.  You can force-lock it, which means it only breaks on xrandr events, rather than because you looked at it funny.  My understanding is that this is a really hard problem.
<JFo> I can imagine
<persia> (and different to the bluetooth/battery issue, which is entirely inside indicator-applet, rather than being gnome-panel)
<JFo> I thought it odd that this was the first I had seen this
<JFo> oh of course :)
<persia> The heuristics to hide the raciness are pretty good :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm having a hard time finding cyan-spam
<hggdh> bdmurray: you mean the email to -control?
<bdmurray> hggdh: or who the person in launchpad is
<hggdh> just a sec
<hggdh> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/~dgtombs
<bdmurray> hggdh: those don't seem similar
<bdmurray> hggdh: anyway +1 from me
<hggdh> bdmurray: they are the same, email address matches
<hggdh> bdmurray: I will approve him, then
<bdmurray> hggdh: great, thanks!
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you :-)
<njin> pedro_: hello fellow how are you ?
<pedro_> hi njin, i'm good, thanks. what about you?
<njin> pedro_: i'm fine, sorry one moment, learn english to Laura, BBl
<njin> pedro_: What can i suggest here (UNR-UNE), he has doubled keyboard layout (Hrv, Bgr, Hrv2, Bgr2), he has tried some fix setxkbmap ecc., but not solve, also revrite xorg.conf, but at reboot they appear again, he found a fix in unlocking gnome -panel http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25 but in Maverick problem is back again
<njin> pedro_:bug 486410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 486410 in ubuntu "Additional keyboard layout appears after boot in Ubuntu 9.10 (affects: 3) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486410
<blemish> Could somebody take a look at a bug I've been struggling with for weeks?
<persia> Which bug?
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/670626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670626 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "No sound from the speakers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<blemish> this one
<persia> blemish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems is the best place to start for that.
<persia> Looks like it needs to be run through the whole suite, based on the docs in the bug.
<persia> It's worth looking also at the links at the bottom: there's lots of good stuff there.
<njin> can someone triage this bug 387269, Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387269 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "If I am using the battery and want to brighten the screen as soon as I increase the brightness level the level indicator continues to flash, even if I only adjust it by one click/level. This also locks me out of some functions, such as turning the computer of via my login, or the system/apllication pull down menus (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38
<njin> bug 387269
<njin> i'm conected?
<persia> Your're connected
<njin> persia: Thanks
<njin> bug 387269
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387269 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "If I am using the battery and want to brighten the screen as soon as I increase the brightness level the level indicator continues to flash, even if I only adjust it by one click/level. This also locks me out of some functions, such as turning the computer of via my login, or the system/apllication pull down menus (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38
<persia> ETITLETOOLONGNEEDSTOMESHORTENEDANDMOREPUTINTHEDESCRIPTIONALREADY
<njin> ubot is tired?
<njin> ah, ok
<njin> bug 387269
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387269 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "On battery if brightening the screen as soon as I increase the level indicator continues to flash, even if I only adjust it by one click. This locks shutdown and menus (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387269
<njin> can someone triage this ^^
<njin> can someone triage bug 669787 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669787 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Latest security update renders wired and wireless connects inoperable (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669787
<bdmurray> njin: whne you say triage do you mean set the status to triaged or something else?
<njin> bdmurray, status and importance
<bdmurray> njin: shouldn't it be tagged regression-update?
<njin> bdmurray:yes, sorry
<bdmurray> njin: and why do you suspect wpasupplicant as the package?
<njin> bdmurray: Nov 1 20:48:30 Acer150 NetworkManager: <info> (wlan0): supplicant manager state: down -> idle <---wpa ??
 * micahg sees no security update for that package
<bdmurray> Also the kernel version is from lucid not maverick so the maverick tag is incorrect.
<njin> bdmurray: i've corrected, but the package is right or wrong? Thanks
<bdmurray> njin: well since there have been no updates to wpasupplicant I'd suspect something else
<njin> ok
<bdmurray> probably the kernel maybe if they still have the old one installed they could boot it and see what happens?
<njin> bdmurray: sorry, i was looking in kernel security updates, but now is too late for me and i go to sleep, i look well tomorrow, thanks
<BUGabundo> evening
<blemish> persia: I created a new bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/671178 according to instructionin sound triubleshooting guides
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> blemish, OK.  Were you able to determine cause, or just collect more information?
<blemish> I just collected more information. No cause known so far :-(
<persia> OK.  We're one step closer.  I'd recommend setting your old bug as a duplicate of the new one.
<persia> And then we just need to wait for someone who can dig into it more.
<blemish> ok, let me see how to do that...
<blemish> ok, done
<persia> blemish, Excellent.  Thanks for helping to triage the bug.  Unfortunately, the closer it gets to triaged, the more expertise is required to continue to push it.  If you're up for learning more, it can go further, or you can hope someone else has time.
<real_ate> how do I nominate a bug fix for a release?
<persia> real_ate, So, in which channel do you want to discuss this?
 * persia prefers here, but sees traffic about that there
<real_ate> persia: sorry for the confusion, I was only following your suggestion :)
<persia> Yeah, you were just in two places :)
<real_ate> persia: but the discussion is on #ubuntu-devel now
<real_ate> persia: multi tasking :D
 * persia pokes yofel
<persia> Sure, but it's confusing to folk helping you.
<persia> I suspect yofel is right.
<yofel> real_ate: right - see http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-features-for-bug-supervisors (or just bug 114766)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 114766 in malone "Only bug supervisor should be able to nominate a bug for a release (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114766
<persia> Which bug do you want nominated where?
<real_ate> well this seems to invalidate the SRU rules here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<real_ate> I want to nominate bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/459695
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459695 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "KDE has not Shutdown/Restart buttons if started from GDM (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> No, it just limits execution such that it requires cooperation of bug control
<yofel> IMHO SRUs are specific enough that you can just ask someone in -motu about it
<real_ate> oh ok... then maybe can i file a change request that adds a "suggest for bug control to suggest for release" ? :P
<persia> In this case, apachelogger would be the best person to get to nominate
<persia> Since you've been working with him on it before.
<real_ate> :P
<persia> yofel, Every use of Nominate for Release is part of an SRU process.
 * yofel agrees
<real_ate> this is brill! its like full circle!
<persia> real_ate, I hope we're not frustrating you.  This changed 6 days ago, so we're still getting used to it.
<real_ate> persia: no its ok, i'm just glad you guys actually have a system
 * real_ate has a workplace that is "ineffective" with bug tracking
<persia> It's under continual development (just like the OS), but we try :)
<real_ate> :P
<yofel> persia: really? Just asking as I found that button to be a bit confusing in the past, never used it for anything else than SRUs myself though
<real_ate> btw thanks you guys for your help
<real_ate> i'm away off to bed now
<persia> It's only meaningful for SRUs and Release-Critical bugs (basically pre-SRUs during release freeze).
<real_ate> but tonight has been preety successful for me i think. very smooth bug/dev experience :D
<yofel> makes sense
<persia> real_ate, That's great to hear.  I've seen you get bounced all around, and always worry that the multiplicity of communications channels scares folk, but I'm glad to hear you feel you've chatted with the right people.
<real_ate> persia: well that was really helped by the fact that people directed me to the right places in the first place
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-05
<real_ate> i'm used to IRC as well so i don't see messages like "ask over here" translated as "don't ask those sort of questions here dumb a**"
<real_ate> ... i'm always afraid i give that impression sometimes :/ but i guess thats the limitations of text based communications eh?
<real_ate> anyway, i'm off to bed! nice chatting and thanks again for all the help
<real_ate> bye!
<persia> We tend to start from the assumption that everyone is respectful and trying to help, and that makes up for a lot of the limitations of text.
<persia> Have a good night.
<bcurtiswx> wow, a semi philosophical discussion earlier.  That would make for a funny e-mail.  Bug Triage: Top 10 things triagers _really_ mean when they request you ask elsewhere. ;)
<oliver602> names with numbers are clearly out of fassion
<JFo> there is an IRC fashion?
<oliver602> dont know but im not with it if there is
<hggdh> if there is such a fashion, I am certainly out of it. By definition, I do not follow fashion, I create it
<thekorn> hi guys, what the state of the maverick -proposed archive? is it closed in some way, or not yet open?
<joumetal> hi. could someone triage bug 670955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670955 in linux (Ubuntu) "network doesn't work in 2.6.37-2-generic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670955
<hggdh> thekorn: it should be open already, we have had some updates
<thekorn> hggdh: it seems to me that I did not get any new packages since about a week
<thekorn> I'm esp. waiting for the rythmbox package from bug 659244
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659244 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Tracks synced to iphone won't play (affects: 22) (dups: 3) (heat: 138)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659244
<JFo> hggdh, fashion should be a statement and not a question. :-)
<hggdh> thekorn: let me check on what I updated
<hggdh> JFo: then I am full of statements, most of them disregarded ;-)
<JFo> hggdh, heh me too :)
<hggdh> thekorn: looking at synaptic, I have a lot of packages in maverick-proposed
<hggdh> thekorn: I do not think this one has been built yet
<thekorn> hmm
<thekorn> I'll ask didrocks
<charlie-tca> hmm, I broke natty
<thekorn> there is a -proposed freeze for linaro
<JFo> excellent work charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> thanks, JFo
<JFo> :)
<charlie-tca> Well, I need some help getting the package right for bug 543298
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543298 in linux (Ubuntu) "TP-Link TL-WN321G usb wireless device not work, xubuntu 9.10 (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543298
<charlie-tca> wireless works in Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, but not in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Should all be using the same kernel
<charlie-tca> apparently, I don't know what package is different when it comes to detecting the wireless device
<charlie-tca> nm
<charlie-tca> My mistake, I do know what is happening now.
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, who on earth is braulioareis?
<chrisccoulson> he's going around assigning himself to random bugs and closing them as fixed
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: can you give me a bug#?
<hggdh> and... <sigh/> there we go, yet another one
<charlie-tca> can't really "win", it seems
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, bug 671397, bug 670332 and bug 671394 are just some
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671397 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Add an option to open the file browser when a path is highlighted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670332 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "qjackctl 0.3.6-1ubuntu1 FTBFS (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670332
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671394 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Xulrunner-1.9.2 and xulrunner-2.0 stall out on configuring (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671394
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: looking into it
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> oh boy, it is not one single change...
<hggdh> well, I cannot do much on the Ubuntu Manual and Ubuntu Tour
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, pedro_ I sent am email to braulioareis, let's see what happens now
<pedro_> thanks hggdh
<chrisccoulson> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: I cannot change bug 671394 on the Mozilla PPA
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671394 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Xulrunner-1.9.2 and xulrunner-2.0 stall out on configuring (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671394
<flipefr> hi
<flipefr> can anybody take a look of bug 668512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668512 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Positive fractional power of zero is not undefined (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668512
<pedro_> flipefr, I've set it as Triaged/Low since evfool sent it upstream
<pedro_> flipefr, now it needs to be looked by a developer
<flipefr> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome, thanks for helping
<flipefr> pedro_: can you look at bug 668659 if you could reproduce it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668659 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installer has failed (El instalador ha fallado) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668659
<pedro_> flipefr, sure
<flipefr> pedro_: i understand that should take time make a full instalation as the bug report so it is not necessary if can't look at it now
<flipefr> pedro_: it was just because i can not reproduce it, maybe someone here could
<pedro_> flipefr, if i understand correctly, the reporter was doing an installation from USB disk?
<pedro_> flipefr, i performed one today morning and worked fine though
<pedro_> flipefr, would be better to analyze the logs rather than trying to reproduce the issue, that might be really tricky
<flipefr> pedro, yes he used an usb and after that he tried with a cd
<flipefr> pedro_, next time i would only look at the logs
<flipefr> pedro_, do you see anything interesting?
<charlie-tca> flipefr: There are a couple of tracebacks in syslog. Perhaps ask to have the logs from /var/log/installer attached as separate files.
<charlie-tca> then the report can be triaged
<flipefr> ok, next time i will do, thanks charlie-tca
<cprofitt> hggdh: you on?
<hggdh> cprofitt: I am
<cprofitt> we are retooling a bit for our Focus Group
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Bugs
<cprofitt> let me know if there is anything you want on that page in regards to testing, QA or bugs
<cprofitt> I will ensure it gets in there
<cprofitt> that page is focused on just bugs right now... but it will be for all three when we are done
<cprofitt> ... sorry for not asking how you are first...
<cprofitt> how are you?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I got the ubuflu, but am slowly getting better.
<hggdh> I hope
<bilalakhtar> ubuflu?
<cprofitt> I was lucky and did not get that...
<cprofitt> ubuflu -- attendees of UDS often get that post UDS
<bilalakhtar> What does that mean?
<bilalakhtar> Is it an addiction to Ubuntu?
 * bilalakhtar is curiou since he has heard this word on other channels as well
<hggdh> Ubuntu Flu... it is an addtion you really do not want to have
 * micahg had it Fri-Mon
<cprofitt> its basically getting tired and sick
<cprofitt> most likely from being tired and exposed to lots of people at UDS
<hggdh> yes. Next time I will carry a gallon of Lysol, and keep on spraying it around me
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> wear a bee keeper costume maybe?
<hggdh> better a biological space suit
<cprofitt> ooh... yeah... that would work
<pedro_> or an human sphere ;-)
<cprofitt> a mobile bio-dome?
<cprofitt> hey pedro_ you can help with that page too if you like
<pedro_> cprofitt, ok, i'll have a look to it in a bit
<cprofitt> I want to ensure the focus group helps onboard people to the Testing / QA / Bug Control teams
<cprofitt> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> no problem
<hggdh> sounds nice, cprofitt, What would you like from us?
<hggdh> membership, etc
<hggdh> ?
<cprofitt> hggdh: some guidance to ensure we are doing the right thing
<cprofitt> and potentially some folks that are willing to mentor new folks -- which I think you already have
<cprofitt> I just want to make sure we are good at showing people the ropes and helping you get more people involved in the process
<cprofitt> duanedesign: is actually working on that page so it is not done yet
<hggdh> cprofitt: I will request membership there now; we are also rewriting the Bug/* pages, trying to make them clearer
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> personally, I like the idea (and had already told you that)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> yep, we are down to the doing now.
<njin> Hello, this (freeze sometimes) in xorg.old Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes. | after line:(II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.is right assign it to xserverxorg-input-evdev  ?
<njin> Thanks
<njin> persia: can i disturb a moment ^^^
<njin> bug 636094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636094 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Random system freeze (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636094
<njin> yofel: hello, can i bisturb a moment ? ^^^^^ Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes. | after line:(II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.is right assign it to xserverxorg-input-evdev  ?
<persia> njin, We frown on poking specific folk to ask for help with triage.
<yofel> if that's what's handling the mouse yes, I fear I'm the wrong person to ask about X..
<persia> Better to ask the channel generally.  Someone else may know better, and the person you are poking will probably either answer, or be doing something else.
<njin> persia,jofel.thanks
<njin> yofel:thanks
<persia> Yeah, I've no idea if that's the right package either.  In some ways, I think it's likely to be kernel, because it's described as a system hang.  Needs more (qualified) investigation.
<njin> bdmurray: Hello, sorry if disturb. Do you love X ? bug 636094 assign to -input-evdev ? | Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes. | after line:(II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636094 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Random system freeze (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636094
<njin> helo to all, can someone set importance to hight ?
<yofel> njin: every bug control member here can set the importance, but you'll have to tell us for which bug and why you think it should be high please
<paultag> yofel, I think he means bug 636094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636094 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Random system freeze [Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.] (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636094
<paultag> he posted it a few minutes ago
<njin> bug 636094 set importance to Hight because system freeze, reported by 4 person, afflict Lucid maverick
<paultag> It's not been triaged
<paultag> njin, you're Fabian -- the one asking the people to collect info?
<njin> yes
<njin> i'm fabio marconi
<paultag> OK
<paultag> njin, are you experiencing this bug?
<njin> paultag. no
<paultag> njin, OK.
<paultag> njin, I'm not sure on the severity -- it might be that the system is low on RAM. I can't tell, I'm not an xorg guy. I'll triage it, and mark it as Medium. If you can go into #ubuntu-x, and get someone to comment on that bug that it's an issue with xorg, I will mark it High
<paultag> njin, but you're right -- this is a usability issue, but I just don't know Xorg that well
<njin> paultag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014091 report 2 giga of ram
<paultag> I saw that
<njin> an dthe first reporter said that he has problem with mouse
<paultag> njin, if you could ask someone in #ubuntu-x to comment on that, please :)
<njin> paultag: ok, thanks
<paultag> njin, thank you :)
<bdmurray> paultag: why is bug 660864 tagged verification-needed?  that tag is for SRUs.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660864 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 Atheros AR9285 Wireless disconnects ( atl1c ) (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660864
<paultag> bdmurray, sorry, I was half-awake when I did that. My fault. I had a window open and it caught my eye as being a tag for testers to come in and check. It's wrong, I'm sorry. I'll remove it.
<bdmurray> paultag: no problem, is there something unclear about the tag or we can do to avoid confusion?
<paultag> bdmurray, won't happen again.
<paultag> bdmurray, no, for some reason I thought that was a tag for testers to come and verify a new bug when I did it
<paultag> bdmurray, I don't know that it actually needs a tag like that since that's what the triage process it's self does :)
<bdmurray> paultag: right new implies that verification is needed
<paultag> bdmurray, yessir
<paultag> totally my fault, I was careless
<bdmurray> its not a big deal, I was just wondering what was up
<paultag> bdmurray, yeah, that guy came in here waving around that he wrote an article about how we don't respond to bugs ( it was less then a week or something ) and how Canonical is blah blah blah ( I stopped listening after a while ), so I walked him into ubuntu-kernel and threw some stuff on the bug to make him happy -- it was late here, but I did not want it "blowing up" or whatever.
<paultag> Whops. Looks like he still wrote an article about it. -- http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-bug-reporting
<charlie-tca> persia: bug 642888
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642888 in at-spi (Ubuntu) "system bell no beep (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642888
<charlie-tca> any ideas on it?
<persia> charlie-tca, Confirm that this is lucid, and which was the "previous version".  Repeat the test case to replicate (may need more discussion to confirm the test case with the reporter).
<charlie-tca> thanks
<persia> Next, confirm that the system beep is working *at all* in other contexts: it may be that something deeper (kernel device, etc.) changed (I think there was a change in how pcbeep was handled hardy->lucid, but I may be misremembering timing)
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, system beep has been blacklisted, since most pc's no longer have internal speakers.
<persia> Once you narrow it to the a11y stack for a specific release, repeat the test against natty (or maverick, with some loss of currency) to make sure it's still broken, and get someone to examine the sticky-keys notification path to ensure it is still configured to make a beep by default with the current audio stack.
<persia> Most PCs have speakers: they just aren't using that wiring path :)
<charlie-tca> User can't use his hands, using a straw perhaps, and the bells will be needed for him
<persia> I suspect the problem to be a need to port the alert sound to newer APIs (maybe libcanberra: check with TheMuso once you've tracked the problem), but that suspicion is based on the assumption that the reporter upgraded from hardy to lucid and that my memory is correct, both of which should be validated.
<persia> Yeah, lack of hands is frustrating, and we need to sort the bug: we just need to make sure we have a replicable test case to target for fix (and add to the a11y test cases for release testing) before we can do that much.
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<persia> It's probably also worth testing the two-keys problem, and maybe filing a second bug on the user's behalf: I suspect that needs to be tracked/fixed separately.
<persia> (and I don't think it's best service to ask that user to go file another bug report if we can verify ourselves)
<charlie-tca> agreed. If I can reproduce the issue, I can take care of the rest of it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-06
<askvictor> how do I file a bug report for the installation process?
<rusivi> Regarding bug 660864 I think it's awesome that a Linux Journal representative feels comfortable enough to appropriately bug Ubuntu via Launchpad and talk about in his article. It is a huge improvement from his complaining about OOo bugs but not bugging them ;) -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/sun-now-oracle-virtualbox-observation
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660864 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 Atheros AR9285 Wireless disconnects ( atl1c ) (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660864
<geekosopher> i can confirm bug 671711 but I think the option 'safe graphics mode' was removed intentionally and so it should be marked as invalid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671711 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Boot option "safe graphics mode" not in kubuntu maverick install cd (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671711
<geekosopher> rather it is the wiki page that needs updating i guess
<xteejx> bug 671222 - pretty serious at the moment, just so people are made aware
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671222 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "update-manager fails to start (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671222
<xteejx> no bvious changes in update-manager itself that could have caused it, is likely to be the python version updates
<xteejx> or, its because of these updates that les-than-perfect coding got caught?
<Amaranth> Please don't mess with the bug status for compiz 0.9 bug reports right now, upstream is currently using our bug tracker as theirs is down. We'll have 0.9 packages soon enough anyway. :)
<cjae> logout has been broken in two releases of kubuntu now, I believe with and without prop drivers
<cjae> 10.04 and 10.10
<yofel> cjae: I'm sorry, but just saying that it's broken doesn't help us in the slightest, and it works just fine here (or are you using GDM?)
<yofel> missed him :/
<yofel> cjae: I'm sorry, but just saying that it's broken doesn't help us in the slightest, and it works just fine here (or are you using GDM?)
<cjae> no kubuntu
<cjae> kdm
<cjae> think I reported a bug about it too
<cjae> maybe two?
<cjae> and kdm is freezing here too on kubuntu 10.10 with proprietary ati driver enabled and under a newly created user as well
<ScottK> cjae: Did you read the release notes and try the work around given for logout problems with kdm?
<cjae> no
<cjae> can I just use gdm instead
<ScottK> I think so.
<cjae> so is the problem with the ati driver or kdm?
<ScottK> The logout problem is an X bug that kdm trips, but gdm doens't because they interact with X differently.
<ScottK> Bug #651294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651294 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really) (affects: 18) (dups: 3) (heat: 178)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<Santman> Hi, i'm trying the first time to install linux (ubuntu 10.10) with my hp notebook nx9005. At the end of the installation, i press the "Restart now" button an while shutdown the cd drive opens end i get the following error message: "[ 3262.542930] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 529096" (i tried it two times, once with a cd-rw and second try with a cd-r
<Santman> A CD is inside the drive while the shutdown process (i tried it with two different cds and a windows installation with the same hardware, was possible)
<charlie-tca> That is a reported bug. If you remove the cd, it should simply restart and give the grub menu
<charlie-tca> It does not affect the installation
<Santman> charlie-tca: after removing the cd and restart, the system hangs after playing the startsound
<charlie-tca> That is a different bug, then
<Santman> ok, but what should/can i do now?
<charlie-tca> I think asking in #ubuntu would probably get you more responses.
<cjae> ScottK: thanks
<cjae> ScottK: Edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and uncomment the line "#TerminateServer=true" by changing it to "TerminateServer=true" and restart KDM (reboot the system or sudo restart kdm).
<cjae> dont see that line
<ScottK> cjae: It should be there (pretty far down)
<ScottK> If it's missing you can just add it.
<cjae> The proposed workaround (or fix) worked for me. Others might like to know, however, that the TerminateServer=true command should be slotted under the category [X-*-Core], as my file did not have the line uncommented or commented in it.
<cjae> ScottK: thanks work now :)
<ScottK> cjae: Feel free to add that to the bug.
<cjae> k
<Tommekk> is there an offtopic channel for developers?
<jovaro> Is there anyone here that can help me with a possible bug in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome in 10.04? All info is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/671925
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671925 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze, grey screen, no pointer : xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> jovaro: You could try #ubuntu-x
<jovaro> ok thanks!
<penguin42> jovaro: The other thing you could try is xorg-edgers - it's a set of bleeding edge X packages; they can make a bigger mess though - so only try if you can fix stuff
<jovaro> I tried using a openchrome driver compiled from trunk but that didn't seem to work, so maybe that won't help?
<penguin42> yeh I agree
<penguin42> #ubuntu-x is worth a go
<jovaro> I posted the question there, hopefully someone will pick it up
<penguin42> jovaro: Does the main display work OK?
<jovaro> I don't have a main display attached to it right now, but it worked fine yesterday when I had
<penguin42> jovaro: Do you run with desktop effects or not?
<jovaro> not, it is just fluxbox
<penguin42> have you got network access to the box?
<jovaro> yes
<jovaro> the tv works fine in text mode, just not with X
<penguin42> jovaro: I wonder about trying some xrandr commands or xlsdisplay to see if the X server is working and if you can get any info from it
<jovaro> but I have network access as well
<jovaro> ok, what should I do?
<jovaro> I added an extra Xorg.0.log to the bug report btw. This one is when I don't use an xorg.conf
<jovaro> Then X crashes with a backtrace suggesting something is wrong with the openchrome driver
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> ok, with your xorg.conf in, you could try sshing in to your machine as you, setting your DISPLAY=:0.0 and doing xlsclients and see if it shows anything
<jovaro> ok doing that now
<jovaro> ok stupid question maybe, how do I set the display?
<penguin42> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<jovaro> xlsclients doesn't seem to do anything
<penguin42> just hangs?
<jovaro> returns to prompt immediately
<penguin42> with no output?
<jovaro> exactly
<penguin42> hmm interesting
<penguin42> jovaro: OK, try doing  xterm &
<jovaro> it says [1] 9566
<jovaro> xlsclients now says xterm
<penguin42> ok, so the X server is still running - do you see anything on the displaY?
<jovaro> no just the grey screen
<penguin42> ok, now do xrandr
<jovaro> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<jovaro> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<jovaro>    1024x768       50.0*
<jovaro>    800x600        50.0
<jovaro>    848x480        50.0
<jovaro>    720x480        50.0     60.0
<jovaro>    640x480        50.0
<penguin42> jovaro: OK, try and use a pastebin rather than just pasting it here - but OK, so that's almost certainly the wrong res for your TV - what xorg.conf are you using?
<jovaro> the one that is included in the bug report
<jovaro> I got that from running X -configure
<jovaro> there are no modelines there though
<penguin42> with the TV plugged in or with the main display?
<jovaro> the TV
<penguin42> what type/standard of TV?
<jovaro> PAL
<penguin42> jovaro: OK, I think you need an xorg.conf that sets the right mode for the TV - I've never tried doing that myself
<penguin42> jovaro: Try : http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=TVOut
<penguin42> actually that whole site!
<jovaro> I'll go read that
<jovaro> According to the site, it should be able to use the resolution 1024x768
<penguin42> hmm ok, I'll believe it then - I don't know how openchrome does TV stuff
<jovaro> oh hurray, something on the screen!
<jovaro> I just pasted the stuff from that website to my xorg.conf and that seems to work
<jovaro> I'll try a modeline with some overscanning now
<penguin42> jovaro: OK, so if that works for you, please do two things
<penguin42> jovaro: 1) Add the working xorg.conf to that bug, and note that the bug relaly is the --configure doesn't work
<penguin42> 2) open a new bug with the crash you get from not having an xorg.conf - which should just work
<jovaro> ok, I'll try some other modelines first and then I'll do that
<jovaro> thank you so much for your help!
<penguin42> no problem
<bbordwell> Hello, I hate to progress my own bugs, so could someone make sure this bug is reproducible for me? it should only take a few seconds
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/671948
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671948 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Indicator-sound closes rhytmbox if opened soon after closing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 hates to think why it takes 5 seconds
<penguin42> sorry, I don't use Rhythmbox
<bbordwell> penguin42, thats alright thanks for the willingness
<bbordwell> penguin42, it takes 10 second before it actually closes on my system
<penguin42> weird
<bbordwell> penguin42, do you use banshee>
<penguin42> bbordwell: I use exaile
<Tommekk> hello, i made a mistake and assigned a bug to me. does anybody know how i can change this?
<Tommekk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gbrainy/+bug/671984
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671984 in gbrainy (Ubuntu) "What time is it? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Tommekk> found it myself
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-07
<penguin42> I wonder what the right thing to do with bug 671837 is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671837 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashes due to known bug in Xinerama code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671837
<penguin42> it references an upstream mailing list (not a bug report though) and points to a patch
<penguin42> hmm bed
<cjae> may I describe a problem and someone tell me how to best describe it for a bug report
<cjae> I have images of the issue as well
<nemo> Trying to draw a little attention to my somewhat humerous yet rather damaging bug.
<nemo> bug #661494
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661494 in x11-apps (Ubuntu) "Request to limit xinit writes to .xsession-errors to some reasonable value, such as 10 megs (affects: 1) (heat: 157)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661494
<nemo> wondering if I could get one of the good folk of this channel to look it over, maybe, dunno, say whether the idea has merit
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> hehe, 373G that might be a record
<yofel> indeed, at least I haven't yet seen another report with a file >100GiB yet
<penguin42> nemo: So I've seen the same thing happen many times - I used to admin a ~100 person network with peoples ~ on NFS, and filling up /home due to .xsession-errors was a common screw up
<nemo> penguin42: but. yeah. why on earth isn't this piped to head or a rolling log appender?
<nemo> seems like a trivial fix
<nemo> penguin42: if the log really overshot, say, 10 megs, it probably shouldn't be growing more anyway
<nemo> it isn't like the information in it is critical
<nemo> or 20 megs or 40. whatever
<nemo> ... or a percentage of the disc that $HOME is on...
<nemo> or /home :)
<kklimonda_> nemo: if it seems like a trivial fix and still it isn't fixed then it probably isn' trivial after all ;)
<nemo> kklimonda_: quite possibly, but then it should be easy to shoot down the trivial fix :)
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I guess I could make some headway by, oh, trying head -c on my local system
<kklimonda_> nemo: I do remember that at some point it was limited - after some time no new messages were logged. And it was terrible ;)
<nemo> kklimonda_: depends on what it was limited to
<nemo> in a normal session, it'll never get more than a few megs
<nemo> but if the limit is set high, then if it hits it, you're probably glad it did
<nemo> as I would have been
<nemo> but. ok. lemme test my trivial solution w/ a ceiling of, oh, 50 megs
<nemo> kklimonda_: a rolling log app would avoid the halting errors prob of course, since it could just keep .xsession-errors and .xession-errors.1.gz etc w/ a few copies
<kklimonda_> nemo: sure but X would have to support it
<nemo> why?
<nemo> this is outside of X
<kklimonda_> nemo: well, actually the application that does log it there
<nemo> unless you mean as a dependancy in ubuntu
<nemo> exec >"$ERRFILE" 2>&1
<nemo> vs
<nemo> exec 2>&1 | head -c 5000000 > "$ERRFILE"
<nemo> or
<nemo> exec 2>&1 | rollinglogfile "$ERRFILE"
<yofel> Xsession is only run once right?
<kklimonda_> $ rollinglogfile
<kklimonda_> rollinglogfile: command not found
<kklimonda_> :P
<nemo> kklimonda_: smartass
<nemo> kklimonda_: I'm sure they exist, and not just as generic logging mechanisms
<nemo> worse to worse, could use one of those
<kklimonda_> probably, someone should investigate :)
<nemo> well. I'm trying head -c 50000000 right now :)
<nemo> if *that* works it'd already be a lot less evil to users
<nemo> kklimonda_: hm. there's some truncation code in there now, but looks like it is just called on starting a new exec
<yofel> well, /etc/X11/Xsession has a DoS protection currently... but the way it's done it's pointless if it gets run just once (line 77ff in maverick)
<nemo> doesn't limit the existing session
<nemo> yofel: yeah. reading that
<nemo> yofel: and is much more aggressive than me. limits to only 500000
<yofel> right
<nemo> so clearly 5 megs or 50 megs is a generous sanity
<nemo> limit
<penguin42> nemo: doing a log rotate type of thing might work
<nemo> head -c 5000000 seems to be working fine too :)
<nemo> I'll put it on all my systems
<nemo> but
<nemo> it'd be nice to not have to merge it
<nemo> oh well. just trying to get some visibility. and yes, 373 gigs is extreme
<nemo> what is alarming is how easily it happened
<nemo> and the result basically shut down the system for that user
<penguin42> nemo: Yeh it only takes one app to go nuts
<nemo> penguin42: hell. someone could possibly do it w/ a web browser. plugins and such sometimes write to err
<nemo> I could DOS an ubuntu user remotely
<nemo> if I was clever
<nemo> and I got them to hang out on my page long enough
<penguin42> nemo: There are some related problems 1) It's difficult to tell what actually wrote into the log and 2) No one really takes care to clean apps up so they don't normally
<nemo> I think webgl still does a bit of error spam in some situations, that would avoid even needing to load a plugin :)
<kklimonda_> well, "a bit of error spam" isn't bad
<nemo> penguin42: well. those are more usability. I'd just like to not have it kill my systems by accident ;)
<kklimonda_> the Oracle Installer is an extreme case
<penguin42> kklimonda_: I've seen lots of other things do similar
<kklimonda_> penguin42: oh? that's the only app I've seen doing that :)
<kklimonda_> some do spam a lot
<kklimonda_> but not nearly enough
<kklimonda_> for it to be a concern (enter fail) ;)
<nemo> well
<nemo> let me check what gets written in firefox on plugin / webgl activation
<nemo> I bet I could whip up a page that is malicious
<nemo> w/o it using too much CPU
<yofel> nemo: can you give me the *exact* syntax of exec you want to use? (the one with head)
<nemo> hell. noscript writes to stderr
<nemo> yofel: can show you what I'm testing in my VM right now, sure
<kklimonda_> nemo: but that would require you to have a malicious intent.
<nemo> kklimonda_: yes. but remote malicious intent
<nemo> just as bad as local accidental :)
<nemo> and insidious since oomkill won't pick it up and it'd persist
<nemo> yofel: exec 2>&1 | head -c 50000000 >>"$ERRFILE"
<nemo> yofel: the other truncation code will still work fine on restart.
<nemo> .xession-errors still seemed to be written to normally
<nemo> yofel: cleverer code might do a fraction of disc, but 50 megs isn't that much in this day and age.  anyone really short on space might want to use /dev/null anyway :-p
<yofel> hm, right, this does work, but with head the limit should be like 50MiB, some apps do put a lot of messages in there, and they rarely fail at the beginning
<nemo> yofel: that *is* 50 megs
<nemo> admittedly not 50MiB ;)
<yofel> err, right, too many zeroes :P
<nemo> but. yeah 2 orders of magnitude more than the truncation
<yofel> the truncation code uses tail which is the right thing to use, but I agree that head with a sane limit would be ok to use. Won't protect against everything, but against most failures I guess
<nemo> easier than hooking up a rolling appender :-p
<nemo> could do that as a "later"
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/mGIK/  *** buffer overflow detected ***: tftp terminated======= Backtrace: =========/lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7f29b446b527]...
<CarlFK> whats the shell command to post the bug report to lp?
<yofel> CarlFK: run 'sudo service apport start force_start=1' - crash it again and file the crash report in /var/crash with ubuntu-bug (if it hopefully catches the crash)
<CarlFK> got it already. but thanks
<yofel> np, sorry for being late
<CarlFK> while I got you, question bout https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<CarlFK> echo "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list
<CarlFK> why not use  apt-add-repository "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse
<yofel> backwards compatibility I think. As far as I know hardy doesn't have add-apt-repository
<CarlFK> k
<CarlFK> and is there a way to do that in a preseed file that doesn't hardcode "natty"?
<CarlFK> d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse
<yofel> CarlFK: it uses '$(lsb_release -cs)' which will insert natty only if you run it on natty
<CarlFK> preseed file
<CarlFK> really an installer question than a -debug
<yofel> I don't know about preseed files I fear
<CarlFK> no prob
<yofel> maybe ask in #ubuntu-installer if it's d-i specific
<drizzle> Can someone wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3/+bug/672313 please
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672313 in glade-3 (Ubuntu) "Maximized window not remembered (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-31
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed: "Once Apport is enabled you need to start the process do that with the following command. '~$ sudo service apport start'. I obtain: "start: Job Failed to start." How to get rid of this answer?
<anoteng> Hello, I'm the maintainer in Debian for a package that has an ubuntu-specific bug. I've created an updated package that fixes the bug. What's the best way of getting the fix into oneiric? Just attach the debian.tar.gz to the bug-report? The patch comes from upstream, and it'll be included in debian in time for ubuntu+1 sync freeze..
<bullgard4> Following the advices in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed, why does Launchpad not open after "~$ sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'"?
<bil21al> yofel:
<yofel> ?
<bil21al> can we listen ubuntu conference
<bil21al> ?
<yofel> to the UDS sessions? sure, give me a sec
<yofel> bil21al: read up on http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ - schedule is on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/
<bil21al> yofel thankx
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-01
<alexanderto> hi, anyone around, I'm new here, need answers to some quick questions
<alexanderto> I joined Ubuntu just for a few days, I read several links on Ubuntu website and wiki, like UbuntuDevelopers, QuickStart, MOTU, BugSquads etc...
<alexanderto> but yet I still have no clue how do I start to contribute by writing code to fix a bug ??
<alexanderto> I read the BugSquad link as well and also come to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<alexanderto> also tried to visit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<alexanderto> but do I just assign myself to a bug and start digging into it?? how does it work?
<alexanderto> if there is a link about "How to start fixing bug", can someone point me to it, I hate to ask but I spent hours and can't seem to find the appropriate links
<ersi> alexanderto: Hold on a few seconds and I'll fetch you a nice short article from dholbach
<alexanderto> thanks ersi
<alexanderto> so am I asking stupid questions here lol
<ersi> alexanderto: I think this is the one, I think it exists in different layouts as well possibly, but content should be the same: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/03/ubuntu-development-guide-fixing-a-bug-in-ubuntu/
<ersi> Beside that one, I'd recommend checking out the session logs from Ubuntu Open Weeks and Developer Weeks (IRC sessions on different subjects) - should be up on the wiki somewhere. They had some great bug-fixing-sessions
<alexanderto> I see, will be checking on the log
<ersi> There's no stupid questions, there's just.. some more tedious questions and some less ;)
<alexanderto> yeah, I just joined, no clue how it works here
<ersi> Don't be afraid to ask, that's what I've learnt. Worse case, maybe someone sometime frowns - but new people are always welcome. You might want to hang out in #ubuntu-motu and any specific ubuntu team channels (if you know that you want to contribute to a specific area, like server, desktop or so)
<ersi> (This is a ubuntu team channel as well, by the way)
<alexanderto> yup, I asked the same questions in all 3 beginners channel lol
<ersi> Oh, heh :)
<lifeless> mmm, I'm up too late, obviously
<SwitchDK> Hello, Would somebody from BugControl please help me with marking a bug Triaged. It is bug 707496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707496 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Mounting an external server (FTP) opens a new nautilus window (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707496
<asomething> SwitchDK, done
<SwitchDK> asomething: thank you very much
<SwitchDK> asomething, would you be able to change the status of bug 876495 as well please. I'm not certain what level of importance it should have
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876495 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "bug on restarting networking service (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876495
<SwitchDK> bug 876495
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-02
<CarlFK> where do I report website bugs:
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=pxelinux.0
<CarlFK> <a href="/karmic/syslinux">syslinux</a>   "error:  two or more packages specified (syslinux karmic)
<greg-g> CarlFK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<CarlFK> greg-g: thanks
<greg-g> CarlFK: good to see you here and in #mediagoblin :)
<CarlFK> :)
<bullgard4> Following the advices in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed, why does Launchpad not open after "~$ sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'"?
<brendand> so i can't get in to unity-3d anymore (end up in a 2-d session). anyone else seeing this after latest O updates?
<yofel> bullgard4: did apport really start?
<bullgard4> yofel: yes.
<yofel> bullgard4: try to kill -SIGSEGV some other app that you don't need, and check if there's a crash file in /var/crash/
<hggdh> yofel, bullgard4: sorry if I am repeating what has already been said, but you will have a crash file under /var/crash only if apport is running
<bullgard4> yofel: Can you help me in between? (I am still in the process to reconstruct yesterday's diamay.) '~$ sudo service apport start' obtains: "Job failed to start." But yesterday I was able to start apport by using an additional option in this command which contained the string »force«. Can you tell me the proper option?
<yofel> bullgard4: sudo service apport start force_start=1
<bullgard4> yes. Thank you.
<bullgard4> yofel: My computer did not complain when I did '~$ kill -SIGSEGV 3631'. But in /var/crash I cannot find any witness of this operation. Rather, only 2 files dated October 31st.
<bullgard4> Although '~$ sudo service apport startforce_start=1' obtained: "apport start/running', '~$ ps aux | grep apport' does not produce any output.
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bug #885124 as "Medium"?
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 885124 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "kmenuedit does not correctly handle the OnlyShowIn field (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885124
<yofel> bullgard4: you do have a process running with PID 3631 ?
<yofel> and if the service said it started that's ok, there's no process
<yofel> bullgard4: if you want if apport really is on, run 'cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern' and see if that has apport in it
<bullgard4> yofel: I had a process #3631 running. It was "Audacity". But now it is killed.
<yofel> elgaton: done
<bullgard4> yofel: '~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern; | /usr/share/apport %p %s %c'.
<yofel> correkt
<yofel> *correct
<elgaton> yofel: Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-03
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/824097
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 824097 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Vostro 3300, IDT 92HD81B1X5, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Fraak> hello
<phil93> Could a Bug Control member please set bug 885542 to 'Wishlist'? It's a small feature request concerning an upstream project.
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 885542 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird email search should begin with the most recent email then progress to the oldest (what the user is searching for is more likely to be in recent rather than older emails) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885542
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bug #879109 and bug #884210 to High? Thanks!
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 879109 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub install failed on sda and sda3-btrfs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879109
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884210 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI/internal sound not working randomly, random hangs: "cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86" shown in syslog (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884210
<elgaton> Also, bug #884132 should be set to Wishlist.
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884132 in k3b (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "k3b requires empty media even for simulation+create image only (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884132
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> is Alessandro Menti usually around ?
<yofel> joaopinto: I think that's elgaton - you missed him by a few minutes
<joaopinto> yofel, oh: thanks :(
<joaopinto> I don't understand why he chosed to move bug comments to a very recent bug report, whent there is a much older master bug
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bug #879109 to "High", of bug #884210 to "High" and of bug #884132 to "Wishlist"? Thanks!
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 879109 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub install failed on sda and sda3-btrfs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879109
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884210 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI/internal sound not working randomly, random hangs: "cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86" shown in syslog (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884210
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884132 in k3b (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "k3b requires empty media even for simulation+create image only (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884132
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bug #879109 to "High", of bug #884210 to "High" and of bug #884132 to "Wishlist"? Thanks!
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 879109 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub install failed on sda and sda3-btrfs (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879109
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884210 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI/internal sound not working randomly, random hangs: "cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86" shown in syslog (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884210
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 884132 in k3b (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "k3b requires empty media even for simulation+create image only (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884132
<joaopinto> elgaton, why have you asked to followup the 884210 bug, instead of the original master bug ?
<elgaton> joaopinto: see <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459445/comments/25> (the bug was automatically closed as it was filed against an old Ubuntu version).
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 459445 in linux (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "no sound // 3:3:1: cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86 (affects: 39) (dups: 1) (heat: 190)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<elgaton> joaopinto: I asked to followup the new bug as it was filed against Oneiric.
<joaopinto> elgaton, and whats the problem of beeing on an older release ? the bug is present since such release
<elgaton> joaopinto: Sorry, just followed the advice of that comment.
<elgaton> joaopinto: Should I open the old bug again instead?
<joaopinto> ah, didn't noted that comment
<joaopinto> elgaton, it's ok, i was just trying to understand the reason
<elgaton> joaopinto: OK
<bdmurray> in #uds-ubuntu-bonaire1 we are having a discussion now regarding the bug squad mentorship program
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-04
<iceroot> is there a way to put comments on launchpad with mail? background is, there is an exisitng bug in launchpad and i need to open same thing to LKML and dont want to post it twice also the feedback from LKML would go directly into launchpad
<iceroot> also but others ways to i have to "link" the launchpad-bug to the LKML discussion without just a comment with a link?
<pleia2> iceroot: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<pleia2> you need to use gpg
<iceroot> pleia2: great, pgp already setup and linked with launchpad
<iceroot> pleia2: but the answer from LKML will not get there until they have a gpg on launchpad
<puff> Hi. I'm not sure if this is an inappropriate question, but... I have a thinkpad t520 running 10.4 LTS and I'd like to upgrade to a more recent release.  In the past I've been bitten by significant bugs on each release upgrade, so I'm trying to check into it before upgrading.
<puff> I searched on launchpad, that shows me only 5 bugs:
<puff> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=t520&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<jibel> bdmurray, could something be done at update-manager level to prevent people reporting bugs like bug 885992 ?
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 885992 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update manager crashes when starting (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885992
<hggdh> puff: (caveat -- I have not looked at your link, too big and got broken here) first of all, the upgrade path would be 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<hggdh> (when we release 12.04, you can do 10.04 -> 12.04 straight)
<puff> hggdh: Yeah, I'm waffling between just upgrading to 10.10 (not sure if that would solve enough of my problems) versus reinstalling my / partition to 11.04 or 11.10.
<puff> I'm leaning strongly towards installing a dual boot of 11.10 alongside 10.4 LTS, so I can quickly switch back to 10.4 if I have problems.
<Angelo> Hi! :-)
<Angelo> What should I do to help?
<puff> thanks for the help folks!
<micahg> title of channel still says we're having a bug day from a week ago
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 11/10/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<njin> hello, can someone wishlist bug 700126 for me, thanks
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 700126 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "non-primary users not added to acl list for scanner/printer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700126
<elgaton> Hi, I'm triaging bug #882255 (if an empty password is set, Sudo incorrectly prompts for it, so operations requiring administrative privileges are not possible). Which package should I target (sudo, pam...)? I'm asking this also because empty passwords are a security risk and the user, when changing password, should be warned of that (or empty passwords should be not allowed, although this choice is a bit limitative, for example for system accounts).
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 882255 in ubuntu "No root access after setting password to 'None' (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882255
<hggdh> and?
<hggdh> sorry, wrong channel
<hggdh> elgaton: which password was set to none, and how was it done?
<hggdh> ?
<elgaton> hggdh: The password of the main user account was set to an empty one (I think during installation or using the User Account management utilities, haven't asked yet).
<hggdh> ok, so not the root password (which is set to empty by default)
<elgaton> hggdh: OK
<hggdh> elgaton: IIRC, one has to change LightDM's to ask for a password
<hggdh> elgaton: let me check
<elgaton> hggdh: Thanks
<hggdh> darn
<elgaton> hggdh: What happened?
<hggdh> elgaton: I know I saw it the other day, but cannot remember where.
<hggdh> elgaton: you will problably get people that know more of desktop on the #ubuntu-desktop channel
<elgaton> hggdh: OK, I'll ask there. Thanks for your work
<elgaton> hggdh: It just came to my mind that it is also possible to change user password using the "passwd" command, so a fix in the GUI part is not enough.
<elgaton> hggdh: Maybe PAM (used by Sudo as well) could be a possible choice?
<hggdh> elgaton: it could, but it all depends on what was actually done (i.e., how the OP changed the password, how the system was setup, etc. There may indeed be a bug -- or more -- lurking in there.
<elgaton> hggdh: OK, I'll setup a test VM and try changing in every possible way (passwd and GUI) and see if I can reproduce the bug, but I think the problem is at the Sudo/PAM level.
<hggdh> elgaton: it could indeed. But we must understand what was actually done -- command sequence, etc -- so that it would be easier to reproduce, instead of running thru a potentially large number of permutations
<elgaton> hggdh: OK, I'll test thoroughly
<elgaton> Thanks again
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-05
<blkperl> can someone look at bug 886427 and look at /etc/init.d/oidentd and confirm my ticket :)
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 886427 in oidentd (Ubuntu) "oidentd doesn't have a status option in the init script (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886427
<ankit> Hi, I have recently joined the Ubuntu bug squad so I am a bit confused regarding the actions one should take during the triaging process
<ankit> For example take bug #886450. In it the Gvim and Emacs hang when started unmaximized. I was unable to reproduce the bug but the reporter is sure that he is having this bug.
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 886450 in vim (Ubuntu) "Gvim hangs with blank window if not maximized (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886450
<ankit> Now, I want to know what should be done now
<ankit> Should it be reported to Vim and Emacs bug database
<ankit> Or anywhere else
<ankit> It surely is not due to the window manager since changing the window manager causes the bug to persist.
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bug 879109 and bug 884210 to "High" and of bug 884132 and bug 884135 to "Wishlist"? Thanks!
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 879109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/879109 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884210 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884210 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884132 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884132 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884135 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884135 is private
<elgaton> No, they are public - ignore the messages above, it's a bug.
<toros> hi!
<toros> just a quick question: I am working on a presentation about Ubuntu (I will present it on a Free Software conference, mostly for highly technical audience), and I want to encourage them to test the development version of Ubuntu and to report bugs. Is it okay if I tell them, that if they have questions about what information should be included in the bugreport, they should come here (#ubuntu-bugs channel on IRC) and ask for your assistance?
<mewerner_arand> toros: That's one of the purposes of this channel, yes, although it's more often that specific information is requested by bug triagers on LP, make sure to point at the bugreporting pages at the wiki as well...
<ankit> Where are the bugs related to vim reported
<ankit> I just watched that Bugs as old as 2005 are still open on Launchpad. Why?
<jtaylor> most ubuntu packages have no dedicated maintainer, so often builds collect and are never closed even when solved
<jtaylor> e.g. when they are fixed in debian seldom someone cares to close the duplciates in ubuntu
<penguin42> you'd think we could train a bot for that
<jtaylor> how would the bot associate ubuntu bugs with debian/upstream bugs?
<jtaylor> most of them are not linked in by someone
<kanha> I fixed a bug(LP :#818475) and applied it for sponsorship on  2011-10-27 but it has not been reviewed yet can anyone tell me what may be the possible reasons for delay..
<jtaylor> UDS just ended
<jtaylor> most people were busy before and during it
<jtaylor> also ~1 week is no long delay
<jtaylor> I'm also not sure this fix qualifies for an SRU, but it should be fixed for precise
<kanha> I basically made this fix for oneiric and think it work fine!
<kanha> what  i should do for a quick review?
<jtaylor> be more patient
<elgaton> Hi, could anyone here set the importance of bug #879109 and bug #884210 to High, bug #885661 and bug #885592 to Medium and bug #884135/#884132 to Wishlist? Thanks!
 * penguin42 looks
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 879109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/879109 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884210 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884210 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 885661 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/885661 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 885592 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/885592 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884135 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884135 is private
<elgaton> (The bugs are not private, it's just a bot bug).
<penguin42> hmm no they aren't and why is our bot a guest
<elgaton> penguin42: Don't know
<zerwas> Hi guys. Is this the right channel to ask for some help on hunting down a bug?
<elgaton> zerwas: Yes
<zerwas> elgaton, Good, thanks
<zerwas> This is what i want to triage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/883592/+attachment/2578095/+files/sound-menu%20indicator%20bug.ogv
<Guest29594> zerwas: Error: Bug #883592 is private.
<zerwas> I already installed indicator-sound-dbgsym but it appears that indicator-sound-service isn't even crashing. It looks like the whole indicator area could be crashing. Now i don't know what i could do next
<elgaton> zerwas: I'd install the debug symbols for the entire indicator area as well and try to get a backtrace, or run strace on the indicator area program.
<zerwas> elgaton, is there a way to find out if anything is crashing at all? like a monitor that shows me when an application crashed/exited?
<penguin42> elgaton: Why do you reckon 885592 is a medium?
<elgaton> zerwas: I think (I'm not sure, correct me if I make a mistake) that the only ways to find out are 1) viewing if Apport is triggered, 2) checking standard output/standard error, or 3) run strace and see if there are any errors/signals catched.
<zerwas> elgaton, Which package would "the entire indicator area" be? indicator-appmenu?
<eapache> Could someone set bug #808421 to Wont-Fix as per the upstream maintainer's comment please?
<zerwas> elgaton, Thanks, i'll have a look into this!
<Guest29594> eapache: Bug 808421 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/808421 is private
<elgaton> penguin42: I was undecided between "Wishlist" (request for an old Nautilus feature to be introduced again) and "Medium" (moderate impact on core application, as some users may not be able to find how to navigate the new system quickly).
<eapache> no it's not
<elgaton> eapache: it's an ubot bug
<eapache> "This report is public"?
<eapache> oh
<eapache> k
<penguin42> elgaton: It looks like it's related to a setting that's not there any more
<elgaton> zerwas: Perhaps libindicator 3-6 (not sure). indicator-appmenu seems to be the widget that takes menus and puts them on the top bar.
<elgaton> penguin42: So is it more appropriate to mark the bug as "Won't Fix" or as a "Wishlist" (for the old feature to be reintroduced)?
<penguin42> elgaton: I've kept with your medium; if you used to have the option when you upgrade it shouldn't result in something broken
<elgaton> zerwas: Or gnome-panel...
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, thanks
<elgaton> zerwas: You should try to determine the package by 1) running strace/getting a backtrace, 2) find the culprit library/binary and then 3) finding the package the file is contained in
<elgaton> zerwas: That's the best way in this case
<penguin42> elgaton: Have you considered applying to bug-control?
<elgaton> elgaton: Not yet, I've only started triaging since some days, I think I need some more experience before applying
<elgaton> penguin42: Not yet, I've only started triaging since some days, I think I need some more experience before applying
<elgaton> (nick mistake -.-)
<penguin42> elgaton: OK, keep going - your doing good
<elgaton> penguin42: Thanks
<zerwas> elgaton, apport didn't trigger anything. the strace output for sound-indicator does not look useful. Hm. gnome-panel does not crash.
<penguin42> elgaton: OK, I think I've done all the ones you listed, just check them
<elgaton> zerwas: could you please paste the strace log in a pastebin?
<zerwas> elgaton, Sure, here you go: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PUKdvbY8
<penguin42> eapache: I've marked 808421 as a dupe of 758916
<elgaton> zerwas: From what you've logged, seems that a client and a server process dialog via DBus and that one of the two is crashing. I'm not really sure since I'm not an expert in that area - maybe someone else here or in #ubuntu-desktop may help.
<zerwas> elgaton, i see. Anyway, thank you very much for your help so far! ☻
<elgaton> zerwas: Not a problem
<zerwas> elgaton, One last question: Do you think i should add the strace output to the bug report?
<elgaton> zerwas: Of course
<elgaton> zerwas: specifying how you invoked strace
<elgaton> zerwas: (e.g. to which processes you attached it)
<zerwas> Okay
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, just two or three other questions: 1) I forgot to ask if the importance of bug #882255 could be set to High, 2) is it right to leave these bugs in the "Confirmed" (and not "Triaged") state, or do developers just look at Triaged bugs and 3) could you please also set the status of bug #884135 to Triaged (according to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook>)?
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 882255 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/882255 is private
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 884135 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/884135 is private
<penguin42> elgaton: On 882255 can you go to settings and give yourself a password again?
<penguin42> elgaton: It's probably right to set to Triaged if it has all the info needed (although I'll admit I'm bad at remembering to do that)
<elgaton> penguin42: Let me try. I'll need some minutes to create the VM again
<penguin42> elgaton: If you can recover from it I say it's a medium, if you're stuck so you can't recover then I agree with the high
<zerwas> elgaton, I've found out that unity-panel-service crashes, so i've created a backtrace. Am i missing any symbols here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/84513839/gdb-unity-panel-service.txt
<elgaton> zerwas: Yes (there are numerous "No symbol table info available." lines).
<zerwas> good to know, i'll repeat the process with all dbgsym packages installed
<elgaton> zerwas: Look at the first lines of your backtrace, the ones where it says "Reading symbols for...": the required symbols are listed there
<zerwas> Ah, i see
<elgaton> Hope you have a fast connection
<zerwas> fortunately, yes
<penguin42> zerwas: It depends on the developers; some of them are OK with a bt full; some of them will ask for it to be done with apport
<zerwas> penguin42, but apport does not get triggered
<penguin42> zerwas: Yeh it's off by default, see /etc/defaults/apport
<zerwas> penguin42, no after i've enabled it, the crash does not trigger apport
<penguin42> oh, ok
<penguin42> zerwas: OK then a bt full is probably best - but with the debug packages; then you won't need the disassembly
<zerwas> penguin42, done, this is what it looks like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/883592/+attachment/2586494/+files/gdb-unity-panel-service-new.txt
<zerwas> I hope it will be helpful
<Guest29594> zerwas: Error: Bug #883592 is private.
<penguin42> zerwas: You're missing the one for libido which is important since it's the one that called the function that died
<zerwas> Hmpf. Thanks, didn't see that
<zerwas> penguin42, but there are no dbg packages for libido3
<elgaton> penguin42: Tested, sorry for the delay but I had to install Ubuntu twice as the installer seemed to have locked on the first attempt
<penguin42> zerwas: There is a -dbgsym package in the ddebs repo
<penguin42> elgaton: ANd what does it do - can you recover from the autologin?
<elgaton> penguin42: After choosing to log in without a password it is only possible to change it with the passwd command from a terminal or by entering rescue mode (and using passwd). The UI does not allow it (it prompts for the current password but does not accept it), whether you choose "Unlock" at the top of the User Accounts window to unlock all settings or directly click on the password field.
<zerwas> penguin42, where exactly? http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/
<penguin42> zerwas: Try /libi
<penguin42> zerwas: Ah pool/main/i/ido/libido3-0.1-0-dbgsym_0.3.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.ddeb
<penguin42> zerwas: Easier if you add the ddebs repo's
<zerwas> penguin42, Strange! It's added and the package does not show up for me
<penguin42> elgaton: OK, what was the bug number?
<elgaton> penguin42: 882255
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> hmm pleasently repetitive number
<penguin42> elgaton: Done
<elgaton> penguin42: Good observation, and thanks for all your help
<penguin42> np
<zerwas> penguin42, Thanks for your help
<penguin42> no problem
<ikt> how did the bugs filed against ubuntu drop nearly 150 bug reports?
<elgaton> ikt: Maybe they expired
<elgaton> ikt: or were duplicates of other bugs
<ikt> iirc only incomplete bugs do that
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_commenter=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package=on&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&field.importance%3Alist=UNKNOWN&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.subs
<ikt> long url ftl
<ikt> this is new bugs against ubuntu
<ikt> was sitting around 500, then there was a bug day which brought it down to 450 or so then it went back up to 550, now it's down to 340 :s
<elgaton> Well, if you use this (the recommended link to get new bugs in the Ubuntu Wiki)
<elgaton> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<elgaton> you get much more :P
<ikt> no
<ikt> that's new bugs
<ikt> this is new bugs without a package
<ikt> I'm sure it was just a bot that did it or something
<elgaton> Don't know then - do you remember an old bug that you did not see anymore? I think you're right (maybe reports for EOL releases were closed).
<elgaton> Let me see if some release reached end of life
<ikt> ah true
<elgaton> Nope
<elgaton> The latest was Dapper Drake server on June 1, 2011
<elgaton> (maybe the bot was run just now, but seems not probable...)
<ikt> shouldn't have clicked that link
<ikt> 22,000+ new bugs
<ikt> makes me just depressed :(
<elgaton> Me too, especially the fact that some of them have very low numbers
<elgaton> meaning they have been left unfixed
<elgaton> but always remember that Ubuntu has got billions of line of code (considering all software)
<elgaton> and just about 700 members in the BugSquad team
<elgaton> Triaging all bugs is a big but rewarding (and addicting) effort
<ikt> elgaton: true, why i'm still here after all these years
<ikt> strangely enough never asked to move into bug control
<elgaton> ikt: Why not?
<ikt> no idea, mainly just do basic bug triage so I guess I wouldn't get much out of being control anyway
<njin> hggdh hello, can you please revert bug 811029 to confirmed and wishlist for me ? thanks
<hggdh> njin: give me a sec
<Guest29594> njin: Bug 811029 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/811029 is private
<njin> ??? isn't private
<hggdh> njin: don't worry, the bot was feeling alone for a while, and is now grumpy
<hggdh> so, this is a bug for update-manager?
<njin> hggdg , yes thanks
<hggdh> njin: done
<njin> great
 * hggdh goes sleep for a while
<bkerensa> darn I missed hggdh
<penguin42> and there are LOTS of different PC hardware types with lots of weird bios setups
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-06
<lacqui> Hi.  Trying to fix my first bug here (bug #885329).  I've followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but I'm getting the following error:
<lacqui> debian/rules:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<Guest29594> lacqui: Bug 885329 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/885329 is private
<lacqui> can anyone review my bug fix please?
<kanha> I forgot my root password which i set for recoverymode root shell is there any way to open ubuntu
<kanha> I forget my recovery mode root password and also login password is there anyway to open ubuntu?
<penguin42> what do we do with a bug for a Lucid version where the person is asking for a fix on Lucid?
<ikt> sru
<ikt> if there's a patch
<penguin42> hmm it's got a reference to a patch; bug 835817
<Guest29594> penguin42: Bug 835817 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/835817 is private
<penguin42> it's not private
<penguin42> gah, that bot needs oiling
<penguin42> ikt: The guy has found a fix upstream (1 liner)
<ikt> same deal I think
<ikt> any update needs sru
<ikt> I think there was a 10 line kernel patch that made the whole system faster
<ikt> same sort of process though
<penguin42> ikt: OK, but assuming I'm just triaging the bug how do I suggest to someone that it gets SRUd
<elgaton> penguin42: Is it related to an application or to the kernel?
<penguin42> elgaton: X
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, the procedure is the one described in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates>
<elgaton> penguin42: Get the patch sponsored and committed in the development release first
<elgaton> penguin42: then use the "Nominate for series" link
<penguin42> elgaton: Thing is it doesn't need to be nominated for development because it's already fixed
<elgaton> penguin42: What is the bug number?
<penguin42> elgaton: Bug 835817
<Guest29594> penguin42: Bug 835817 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/835817 is private
 * elgaton is checking the Git commits for x
<elgaton> penguin42: OK, it's fixed in Oneiric (just checked on a VM), so already fixed in the development version too. Just nominate for Ubunu 10.04.
<elgaton> *Ubuntu
<penguin42> hmm, done
<elgaton> penguin42: Also update the bug description and follow the procedure in the link that I gave you earlier.
<penguin42> elgaton: The interesting question is whether it fits the requirements for an SRU in terms of whether it's severe enough v regression potential
<elgaton> penguin42: The most users can experience is a slight alteration (1 MHz) of the clock frequency - so there is almost no regression potential at first sight (of course, that will need to be tested), but it means also that the bug is not particularly severe.
<penguin42> elgaton: Agreed; I guess it depends if you have a video system that happens to require the exact standard
<elgaton> penguin42: Well, I think you should give it a try. (At most your fix gets rejected).
<penguin42> elgaton: I'm not proposing producing the patched package; it's a pain for me to build and test - it's very easy though for an X dev to do if they already have it all set up
<elgaton> penguin42: It is possible to you to generate just the debdiff? Maybe a personal PPA will help to check if the package build correctly without much intervention on your part
<elgaton> penguin42: The sponsors team will then take care of the rest
<penguin42> ok, might do that
<elgaton> Could someone please set the importance of bug #886680 to "Medium" and the status to "Triaged"? Thanks!
 * penguin42 looks
 * yofel wonders where ubot4 got lost
<yofel> jpds: ^
<penguin42> elgaton: Done
<elgaton> penguin42: Thanks
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502 can someone mark this as critical?
<puff> I need to report a bug;  I'm at the "check to see if it's been reported already", but I'm not sure what keywords are appropriate.  When I leave the machine alone and the screen saver kicks in, then I tap a key to bring up the screen unlock dialog, I get a white screen instead.
<puff> Nothing seems to work;  typing the password blindly doesn't work.  Atemtping to shift to a console (e.g. ctrl-alt-f1) doesn't work.  However, closing the laptop so the machine goes into suspend, then opening again, does work.
<yofel> iceroot: that's already high
<yofel> why critical?
<puff> I see only one bug with "screen saver" in oneiric, and it's not this bug:
<puff> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs?field.searchtext=screen+saver&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_n
<iceroot> yofel: because the system cant be used and noone (instead of me) is really doing something on that
<iceroot> and i dont have the skill to fix it mywself so i can only report it on LKML, maintainers and so on
<iceroot> so maybe the keyword "critical" bring up some canocial-people to act on it
<penguin42> that wifi has never been stable - it works and shutdsdown now - but stability is a different issue
<iceroot> penguin42: but on ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 i never faced kernel-panics just some bad connections
<iceroot> and i think kernel-panics are critical
<penguin42> it's hard - every one of the oops messages on that bug is different
<iceroot> penguin42: yes
<iceroot> penguin42: but i feel lost with that issue. LKML is nit helping, launchpad is not helping
<iceroot> if someone says to me do this and this, i will do it
<penguin42> iceroot: Then that's the most you can do - you always have the option of reinstalling an earlier version
<iceroot> of course or just using 2.6.38 on 11.10
<iceroot> i know how to help me and i dont have a problem about using an older kernel or switch back
<iceroot> but users came from windows or trying ubuntu for the first time, you cant say to them "roll back the system"
<iceroot> and imo the most important part. at the moment noone from the kernel-dev team really cares about it
<iceroot> i dont have problems with bugs in software, there can always be bugs
<penguin42> iceroot: There are a lot of bugs and you can see there are people working on that one
<iceroot> about a month
<penguin42> iceroot: It's very difficult to fix something on hardware you don't have and which only occurs intermittently
<iceroot> atm we dont know what is the issue, if it is rt2800pci, if it is the kernel itself, if it is the scsi system and so on
<iceroot> i dont say its easy
<iceroot> i just say that i dont really see support on that issue on a very common hardware (which the eeepc series is)
<iceroot> also what is going on here
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletcli/+bug/802274
<iceroot> i provided a patch, nothing happening
<iceroot> one month for a security issue
<yofel> I have a eeePC 1000H with an rt2860 chip, and no kernel panics since 3.0.0-13
<iceroot> yofel: ever used 3.0.0-12?
<yofel> that had kernel panics, but I never saw the full trace. And the bit of the trace I saw had nothing todo with networking (rather had ext4 symbols in it)
<iceroot> yofel: i saw ext4 remounts in dmesg on the last panic
<iceroot> yofel: how long are you testing 3.0.0-13?
<penguin42> iceroot: As far as the kwalletcli one, I suggest if you're around in the week that you ask on #ubuntu-dev ; watch for when the title shows there is a 'patch pilot' in - and ask them *nicely* if they can take your patch from that bug
<iceroot> patch pilot is a real person helping me on filling/fixing bugs?
<penguin42> iceroot: Yes
<yofel> installed since october 24th
<penguin42> iceroot: A patch pilot is someone who can help get a patch in
<iceroot> penguin42: thank you i will do so next week
<penguin42> iceroot: But be nice to them - if you ask them nicely they can get it in and fixed quickly
<penguin42> iceroot: The kernel bug is a really nasty one to fix; bugs that only fail rarely and with different results each time can be very hard to actually fix
<iceroot> normally i am always nice. forgive me the last 5 minutes but i makes me not very happy that there is no new status on the kenrel-thing and i (as a normal user) have to post on LKML
<iceroot> on dont even know how to post on LKML, what they want and so on
<iceroot> that is what makes me not very happy but i will promise to be nice again :)
<yofel> there's a debdiff on that bug and ubuntu-sponsors isn't subscribed -> not good
<iceroot> yofel: but that should be a problem of launchpad?
<yofel> nope, launchpad has no idea what a debdiff is, if anything it'll mark it as a patch
<yofel> which isn't enough for the sponsors
<iceroot> but how should i know that?
<iceroot> there is ubuntu sec team and ubuntu review team on cc
<iceroot> why should a normal user set a team (he dont know) as cc?
<iceroot> and how should a normal user know that?
<yofel> a user that fixes bugs should still read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<yofel> which has a different procedure, which would in the end still notify the sponsors
<yofel> iceroot: also, kwalletcli is in universe, so ask in #ubuntu-motu before -devel
<iceroot> yofel: much to complicated (i think)
<iceroot> i provide a patch and someone who knows the needed steps should do the rest
<iceroot> of course RTFM is one way
<yofel> packaging isn't easy, and IMO bzr is rather easy to understand (we can talk about launchpad I guess....)
<yofel> iceroot: there was/is the review team - problem is finding someone that does the work
<iceroot> of course
<penguin42> iceroot: The fact Leann Ogasawara was looking at your bug is good; although it's been quite for the last week, that may be because a lot of the Ubuntu devs have been travelling to a conference
<penguin42> (sorry, net dropped)
<iceroot> penguin42: sure, no problem
<yofel> hm, I'm tired today
<yofel> iceroot: again about kwalletcli
<yofel> that needs to follow the SRU procedure
<yofel> !sru
<iceroot> penguin42: but i hope you unterstand my situation too. i am willing to help making ubuntu better but when there is no progress...
<yofel> ah right, no bot -.-
<yofel> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<iceroot> yofel: that patch is only a security-patch, no new features no major release
<iceroot> yofel: so in my opinion, i provided a security-patch, so the sec-review team should do the rest. nothing more to do for me
<yofel> well, yeah - I'm not on the security team, so I don't know how they work
<iceroot> thats how i understand to provide a security-patch (doesnt matter what kind of repository)
<iceroot> but they told me because its universe its a community based thing
<iceroot> because of that i provided a debdiff instead of a patch
<iceroot> but my point is, why i have to join this channel and ask for help (thank you btw for your help). why is not someone on the cc: list doing the job?
<iceroot> that makes it not easy for normal users to provided patched and it does not make fun if noone cares what you are doing on launchpad
<iceroot> s/patched/patches
<yofel> iceroot: that you'll have to ask them, bug and patch handling isn't easy with the amount of bugs we have on launchpad
<iceroot> yofel: i never said its easy
<iceroot> yofel: but i am sure there are ways to make it easier
<iceroot> yofel: and normally its working good, i made good experiences with launchpad and ubuntu-patching but some things are not working very well (imo)
<iceroot> ubuntu-bug foobar e.g. is a very good thing. makes it very easy
<iceroot> also the documentation is good but sometimes there are things were i thing noone really cares and you have it do to on your own (but you dont have the skills, time or now how is the correct person for that)
<iceroot> s/how/who
<iceroot> i think its late and i am tired. please dont understand my postings as a flamewar of being rude with you/ubuntu. i know we all do our best.
<Christoffer> Is there any channel on IRC for unity development?
<yofel> Christoffer: #ayatana
<Christoffer> yofel: Thank you
 * hggdh wonder about more links to documentation. It really seems we do not have them in the right place(s)
 * hggdh goes booting -- taking the plunge to precise
<elgaton> Hi everyone, is it possible to open a bug already marked as "Fix Released" because it is still present in the latest release?
<yofel> rather file a new bug, and add a tag for the release it happens on, and the regression-release tag
<elgaton> yofel: Thanks - one more question: how do I link it to the old report? Is a comment enough?
<yofel> sure, just mention the old bug in the new one
<elgaton> yofel: Thanks
<elgaton> OK, could someone set the status of bug #877629 to Triaged and its importance to High? Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-30
<snadge> whats the logout/system button on the top right of the screen called.. and is that ubuntu specific or a gnome thing?
<snadge> annoyingly.. if you remote login to a 12.10 system via nx (i know.. people still use it)
<snadge> the system menu comes up blank.. so you can't log out.. and i don't even know what the package/program is called.. let alone why its doing that
<berdario> Hi, I have a system crash (something) related to the intel gpu driver... the system is actually stable, but apport keeps complaining
<berdario> I was thinking of disabling apport, but first I want to be sure that the problem has been reported correctly
<berdario> before, I had to kill 3 processes of apport, since they were using 100% cpu and were stuck since dozen of minutes
<berdario> I read some information about it here
<berdario> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140379/how-can-i-track-a-bug-that-caused-a-crash-and-was-reported-via-apport-whoopsie?rq=1
<berdario> but it seems that something's going wrongt
<berdario> that is: errors.ubuntu.com is empty
<berdario> so, the problem may already be fixed... and yet, when the problem happen I'm not being prompted to update the software to a version that fix the problem
<berdario> maybe, the fact is only that the problem is identified/fixed, but not yet released
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-31
<epikvision> good morning from los angeles!
<chilicuil> good morning epikvision o/
<epikvision> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<epikvision> are bug days still in session every Thursdays?
<chilicuil> no epikvision =(, I've not hear anything for a while
<alci> I think this bug can be marked as Triaged and deserves some love (makes impossible to launch gnome-system-log from Unity Dash)
<alci> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/957641
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957641 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity does not display authentication window for pkexec, making gnome-system-log unasable from the Dash" [Low,Confirmed]
<smerch> hello. can some one help me with bug report?
<dlbike76> Hi any experied triagers/bugcontrol members on?
<dlbike76> I submitted bug #1073059 and linked to the upstream bugtracker.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1073059 in lxtask (Ubuntu) "Can not sort tasks by User Name (UNAME)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073059
<dlbike76> I'm wondering if the bug will be automatically processed once the patch I submitted upstream is processed.
<dlbike76> I just linked the upstream tracker this morning.  The patch was accepted upstream, but the status hasn't changed in launchpad yet.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-01
<dlbike76> ls
<LordOfTime> dlbike76, which bug?
 * LordOfTime has some but not all of the scrollbacks
<dlbike76> bug 1073059
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1073059 in lxtask (Ubuntu) "Can not sort tasks by User Name (UNAME)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073059
<LordOfTime> should point out that just because upstream accepted it doesn't mean its reached the Ubuntu packages
 * LordOfTime looks at the bug
<LordOfTime> it won't get into Precise which the bug is against without an SRU
<LordOfTime> did this occur in Quantal as well?
<LordOfTime> or have you not checked?
<dlbike76> I've looked at the code and the code wasn't changed upstream until today.
<LordOfTime> so then its not in Precise, QUantal, or Raring.
 * LordOfTime briefly disappears to commune with an SRU team member
<dlbike76> the problem occured in precise
<dlbike76> and i pulled down the quantal/raring version of the code to verify that it hadn't been fixed before submitting a patch upstream.
<LordOfTime> to the best of my knowledge, it'd need fixing in Raring, then Quantal, then Precise
<LordOfTime> but lemme check on that
<LordOfTime> (hence my pinging my SRU contact)
<dlbike76> The patched version has landed upstream, so it will eventually be fixed in raring, but not quantal or precise without an SRU.
<LordOfTime> isnt that what I said?
<LordOfTime> the chain of "fixes" is CurrentDevel -> CurrentRelease -> EarlierThanCurrentReleases
<LordOfTime> at least that's how i've got the understanding
<dlbike76> gotcha
<LordOfTime> so in this case, it'd be Raring -> Quantal -> Precise
<LordOfTime> now, i've nominated the bug against all 3, but i'll have to wait for a more godly user to set that on the bugs.
<dlbike76> My question was mainly about whether the status would automatically change in launchpad since I had linked the upstream (sourceforge) tracker.
<dlbike76> My understanding was that it would change to fix-released -- at least that's what I thought was supposed to happen.
<LordOfTime> it'll change for Raring
<LordOfTime> when/if it hits Raring's repos
<LordOfTime> (it will probably end up in Debian first)
<LordOfTime> as for upstream, i'm not sure how LP detects SourceForge bug statuses
<LordOfTime> it may not change there.
<LordOfTime> in the mean time, i've nominated the bug for Precise, Quantal, and Raring.
<LordOfTime> so Raring will show fix released when its fixed there...
<LordOfTime> (it may not, so i'll keep a bit of a watch there)
<LordOfTime> and Precise/Quantal will change once its SRU'd
<dlbike76> Ok
<LordOfTime> after I see the fix in Raring, i'll see if I can't help you on the SRU (you'll be called upon for the testing :P
<LordOfTime> )
<dlbike76> thank you
<LordOfTime> yep
 * LordOfTime goes back to beating on the code for a few other packages
<LordOfTime> bleh, stupid php5 still not working with my custom module, in my custom form
<LordOfTime> fork*
 * LordOfTime shrugs, throws the module into /dev/null
<vibhav> Can anybody nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grace/+bug/1068095 for precise?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068095 in grace (Debian) "grace produces mangled svg" [Unknown,New]
<TheLordOfTime> vibhav, does this happen in quantal and raring too?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> vibhav, if it occurs in Quantal i can mark that as well
 * TheLordOfTime saw about Raring being fixed
<vibhav> TheLordOfTime: Yes, it is reproduced on quetzal
<TheLordOfTime> i'll nominate for both
<TheLordOfTime> since the "backporting" on that would be R -> Q -> P
<TheLordOfTime> done, just wait for someone to get around to actually approving the nomination of the bug
<vibhav> thanks
<vibhav> TheLordOfTime: any idea what can the impact be?
<TheLordOfTime> impact of...?
<TheLordOfTime> are you SRUing or backporting?
<vibhav> Dont know
<vibhav> probably, an sru will work
<TheLordOfTime> the suggestion was backports, not SRus
<TheLordOfTime> was it a version bump or do you have targetted patches?
<TheLordOfTime> if its the first, backport.
<TheLordOfTime> if its patches or targetted code changes, either will do
<vibhav> There is a ptach for it, though
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<TheLordOfTime> can you attach a patch file?
 * TheLordOfTime hates copy-pasting patches
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm damned lazy today and don't want to write a patch myself :P
<vibhav> same here, Im supposed to be studying :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'm in class right now :p
<vibhav> heh
<vibhav> Anyways, nominating would do it. I can have a look at it later
<TheLordOfTime> i've nominated it, if you need someone to create debdiffs, i can try and make the patch while i'm at it and add the DEP3 tags
<vibhav> go ahead :)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll wait :p
 * TheLordOfTime yawns and returns to coding
<kmicu> two monitors + usb sound card + ubuntu 12.10 = crackling,popping sounds all the way. But with only one monitor problem is gone.
<kmicu> when I open Dash, noise frequency increase
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-02
<ndogg> hi, i wanted to report a bug on Ubuntu One Music, but I don't know what to report on
<supercheetah> sorry, i prefer this nick instead
<supercheetah> on launchpad, what should i report on for Ubuntu One Music bugs?
<supercheetah> anyone?
<supercheetah> i think i might have found it: ubuntuone-music-store
<supercheetah> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-03
<food> Hello
<food> I am having same problem like http://askubuntu.com/questions/203465/ubuntu-12-04-12-10-keeps-on-freezing I need some help for preventing this kind of issue.
<food> My Ubuntu all windows , panel get ugly if it is continuing for more than 12 hours
<food> I installed KDE and removed compize some other Gnome application, xorg is perhaps up to date. Even i upgraded the Kernel to 3.4 . Still i am having this problem
<food> If it freezes then i can't click on any menu , So hard reboot(power button).
<food> Is it Graphics card problem or Kernel problem ?
 * penguin42 can't quite see why bug 907196 is showing a 'Fix Committed' from the debian bug
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 907196 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Cinnamon" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907196
<yofel> penguin42: the pending tag maybe
<yofel> that was the last change
<penguin42> ah I see that - yes, thanks
<mspencer> I'm new to bug fixing and want to fix a bug reported for 12.10, which version of the package (12.10 or 13.04) do I work on?
<maxb> It is generally very much preferred to fix bugs in the development release first
<maxb> Unless of course the bug only appears in a stable release
<mspencer> maxb: how do I upgrade to the development release?
<maxb> Of course, you may choose to do most of the investigation and fixing on the latest stable release first
<maxb> It's generally not a good idea to run the development release on a machine you actually need to work on, especially this early in the development cycle
<mspencer> maxb: can I upload the version for 12.10 for reviewing or does it need to be the latest version of the package (for 13.04)?
<maxb> Well, you can certainly ask for comments on either, but you'll need to target 13.04 for actually getting the fix into Ubuntu initially
<maxb> Once that's out of the way you can read about the Stable Release Updates process and pursue geting the fix into updates for older releases
<maxb> It depends on the kind of package you're working on, but people would probably use chroots or VMs or an additional installation set up to dual-boot for work on raring
<mspencer> maxb: how do I build the version for 13.04 using pbuild-dist? I can't create a build environment for raring.
<maxb> I've never used pbuilder-dist, I ended up crafting my own .pbuilderrc for that sort of thing
<maxb> But I'll guess the reason you can't create it is because your debootstrap version is too old
<mspencer> maxb: I'm using 12.04, would 12.10 have a new enough version?
<maxb> Apparently not yet
<maxb> sudo ln -s gutsy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/raring
<maxb> will probably be a sufficient workaround until an actual backport package of 1.0.43 is done
<maxb> But anyway, what's the package?
<mspencer> maxb: software-properties, bug LP #1058059
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1058059 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Menus are misaligned: "When there are other updates" and "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058059
<maxb> Personally I'd see whether the bug reproduces in quantal, fix it there, and then once the fix is proven just double-check the fix works in raring too before submitting it
<mspencer> I've tested it in precise, and am still working on getting the package into my quantal  vm.
<mspencer> how would I test the fix in raring? I can't figure out how to upgrade to raring.
<mspencer> update-manager -d in 12.10 says there are no new versions.
<mspencer> since the bug also occurs in precise, would I need to change the bug report (such as tagging it with precise) to show this?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-04
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> maxb, did you ever resolve mspencer's question about marking it as affects:preicse ?
<TheLordOfTime> precise*
<penguin42> anyone remind me how you mark a bug as affecting a previous release - i.e. you mark current as fixed released but someone is saying they'd like it fixed in an older one? Is that nominate for series?
<TheLordOfTime> nominate for the older release, mark it fix released there?
<TheLordOfTime> nominate for series is how bugs that're filed against a package can be set in multiple releases
<TheLordOfTime> (such as precise, quantal, and raring)
<TheLordOfTime> but if you're not a member of a group that can actually approve the nomination of the series, you'll just have to wait a while after you've nominated...
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular/+bug/1070685  hmm that doesn't look right - I thought you often see it with a separate thing on the left  something like  okular (Precise) or something similar?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1070685 in okular (Ubuntu) "pdf does not print correctly, and ps generated from pdf shows errors when viewing" [Medium,Fix released]
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, did you fail to set this right?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, you don't change the bug until AFTER its set that it affects precise.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Right, but how do I set it that it affects precise - that's my question
<TheLordOfTime> you hit "Nominate for series"
<TheLordOfTime> choose "Precise"
<TheLordOfTime> and wait
<TheLordOfTime> are you bugcontrol?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> ah - that's got it, thanks
<TheLordOfTime> this was fixed in quantal?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well....it works in Quantal
<TheLordOfTime> the question was whether the bug affects quantal
<TheLordOfTime> if not, then it was likely fixed in the interim
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: The original reporter is reporting it affects precise, it doesn't affect Quantal - where it was fixed is difficult to know
<TheLordOfTime> if it doesn't affect quantal, then i'd assume it was fixed somewhere between the precise and quantal versions
<TheLordOfTime> maybe in the Debian version of the package, if it exists?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Which as per my comments is difficult, but it's reasonable that the reporter would want a precise fix
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> i never touch the milestone, though *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> normally i leave that to the more fluent bug gods ;P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh the milestone was my mistake
 * penguin42 has undone that
<TheLordOfTime> i've commented that we've nominated the bug to be marked as affecting Precise
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: The tricky thing is tracking down exactly which package causes his bug, without doing that it wouldn't be possible to SRU it
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> if the bug's not in okular but some ancillary package, then the bug isnt actually *in* ocular
<TheLordOfTime> s/ancillary/supporting or dependency/
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Agreed, but it's the current best bet
<TheLordOfTime> making the okular bug invalid, and the bug'll need filing against whatever the other package is ;P
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> i did add a comment that we nominated it for precise, so they should be less naggy ;P
<TheLordOfTime> YOU EVIL THING, WHY DO YOU NOT COMPILE RIGHT!
 * TheLordOfTime kicks his php5 fork
<TheLordOfTime> php5's inherently evil, but... *shrugs*
<penguin42> yeh; the tricky thing now is how the heck to ask the end user to help track down where it broke
<TheLordOfTime> i'll betcha if it is fixed in the version in quantal there's a bug somewhere on it
<TheLordOfTime> either on LP, Debian, or upstream
<TheLordOfTime> and that bug was marked as fixed.  or marked as invalid and information was staqted in that bug where it was fixed
<TheLordOfTime> brb, reboot for linux :)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I suspect there are so many pdf rendering fixes that it's going to be a bit nasty to find; coupled with it could actually be any bit of pdf/postscriptism down the chain
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> (fast reboots, for the win)
<TheLordOfTime> *sigh* i'll be glad when this is fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1074239
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1074239 in Launchpad itself "Timeout error when trying to view any user profile page." [Critical,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> its a pain to have that there :/
<TheLordOfTime> *sigh* penguin42, you know what I hate...
<TheLordOfTime> i hate packages that depend on a given web server :/
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Erk, like what?
<TheLordOfTime> dokuwiki
<TheLordOfTime> erm, that may just be the system actually
 * TheLordOfTime dissects the package
<TheLordOfTime> oh, you know what... i think its one of its php dependencies
<TheLordOfTime> or the recommendations...
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I'm sure there's a reason you like fixing php stuff, I can't imagine why....
<TheLordOfTime> its pulling php5-cli and libapache2* stuff as Recommends and Suggests
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  actually i despise the package
<TheLordOfTime> i just try and help confirm things ;P
<TheLordOfTime> and get things closer to Triaged
<TheLordOfTime> as for php5, i SRU the severe things that'd also impact nginx ;P
<penguin42> nod; I try and stick to things I've got some idea about
<TheLordOfTime> i have semi-decent knowledge to fix some php5 bugs
<TheLordOfTime> but its SRUing them that people fial to do :p
<TheLordOfTime> and i only get involved with ones which impact my setups :P;
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, my focus is nginx
<penguin42> what's nginx?
<TheLordOfTime> ubottu's not in here right?
<TheLordOfTime> <ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2.2 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 86 kB
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> its not.
<TheLordOfTime> its a wbe server in universe.
<penguin42> ah ok
 * TheLordOfTime despises apache
<TheLordOfTime> nginx is easier to understand ;P
<TheLordOfTime> at least to me.
<TheLordOfTime> less cruft in the way, IMO
 * penguin42 isn't really a web servery person; I've only done relatively simple stuff with webservers
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, apparently some of the nginx people would rather have an Ubuntu-fluent person handle their SRUs
 * TheLordOfTime ended up being that person :/
<penguin42> ah, didn't run fast enough :-)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i mean, its not a problem for me, i know the package pretty well.  most bugfixes are handled upstream, so then i just SRU the patch :p
<TheLordOfTime> its pretty bug-free in Ubuntu right now.  either that or nobody's using it.
<penguin42> yeh that's not too bad once you're used to the sequence
<TheLordOfTime> i've done a couple of SRUs, only needed to SRU nginx once, though.
<TheLordOfTime> although if we look only at that package, i've had fixes for security bugs pushed too by the security team
<TheLordOfTime> that was a bit ago, that's the first true work on the package i've done outside of a couple of bug reports
<TheLordOfTime> since then, there hasnt been much of a need for a lot of SRUs
<TheLordOfTime> being on the server team, though, i end up seeing all the php5 bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> it gets annoying after a while ;P
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-28
<dhanyaraj> I am really new to contribution. Can anyone tell me what is the next step after you commit the file (file in which you found the bug and you made the necessary changes) ????
<Atluxity> dhanyaraj: what bug number would that be?
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a way to flag a comment by someone in a bug report as spam, or is there someone I should notify if I think there is a spam comment?
<penguin42> littlegirl: You can ask on #launchpad or put a question against launchpad to get them to clean it up
<littlegirl> penguin42: Thanks! I'll try asking on #launchpad first. (:
<penguin42> littlegirl: You might want to search for the same spam string on google against site:launchpad.net  it's often on a few bugs
<littlegirl> penguin42: Oh, good idea. Will do. It's really lame because it asks you to click a link, and that could be dangerous if anyone does it. It has to be gotten rid of.
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> littlegirl: the problem is the bug addresses end up in peoples address books and then get hoovered up by spam bots, you even get nutty things like linkedin subscriptions
<littlegirl> penguin42: This is a linkedin thing, and it also ends up in people's email (which is how I found out about it) if you're subscribed to bugs.
<littlegirl> penguin42: Do you know the syntax for searching Launchpad for that bug? Google seems to have changed and doesn't have an Advanced Search button at the bottom like it used to, so I don't know how to get to it.
<TheLordOfTime> littlegirl, google this: site:launchpad.net THE SPAM STRING
<TheLordOfTime> replace "THE SPAM STRING" with the actual string
<littlegirl> TheLordOfTime: Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> (this is the same thing that penguin42 said to do though
<TheLordOfTime> so... :P)
<TheLordOfTime> (he deserves the credit)
<TheLordOfTime> ... and once again sbuild fails to build nginx... i'm starting to get annoyed at sbuild today... >.>
<littlegirl> That's just horrible! There are 426 results for site:launchpad.net in touch with me on linkedin
<penguin42> littlegirl: Yeh I do wonder about asking linkedin to get a bit of sense
<littlegirl> penguin42: Is LinkedIn malicious, or are those people that put those comments in just thoughtless?
<penguin42> littlegirl: Thoughtless on both parts
<penguin42> littlegirl: Linkedin has a facility to 'import your address book' and invite everyone you know
<littlegirl> penguin42: Ah, so if someone has a bug report in their address book, it will send an invitation to it?
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> this is exactly why I prune my google address book every day xD
<penguin42> littlegirl: I mean there is the linked in stuff on lp but you also actually get actual spammers sending stuff to everyone in someones gathered address books
<TheLordOfTime> and why i don't use linkedin's autoinvite stuff
<TheLordOfTime> but yes it can happen
<littlegirl> Well, nobody in the #launchpad channel has responded, and this seems like it's been going on for a while. How do I do the second part that penguin42 recommended and "put a question against launchpad"?
 * littlegirl wants to stop worrying about bugs and go play with Mallard.
<TheLordOfTime> patience :P
<littlegirl> LOL
<TheLordOfTime> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<TheLordOfTime> that
<penguin42> littlegirl: #launchpad is rarely busy
<littlegirl> penguin42: Then my one message must have caused a traffic jam. (: (: (:
<littlegirl> Question asked: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/238236
<penguin42> littlegirl: Thanks for doing that
<littlegirl> penguin42: Any time. Thanks for the help in doing it. (:
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-29
<TheLordOfTime> littlegirl, your report has been handled by LP admins.
<littlegirl> TheLordOfTime: Oh, cool, thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> yep.
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to poking nginx with a stick
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-31
<brainwash> bug 1234469, once again all the duplicate reports have been removed... what up with that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234469 in linux (Ubuntu) "Network does not come up after resuming from suspend." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234469
<brainwash> sorry, bug 1184262 is the main one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184262 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<penguin42> brainwash: Hmm I could almost kind of understand that on the 'linux' one, because we try to avoid dupes on the 'linux' bugs unless we're 110% sure it's the same problem
<brainwash> penguin42: many have been converted to linux ones I think
<brainwash> it's a mess
<penguin42> brainwash: Nod, tbh I'd have picked Linux as the source for a suspend/resume network problem; but 1184262 seems to be actively working it on the systemd/etc side of things so it does look it's being worked
<brainwash> for many people is was clearly a network-manager issue in the first place
<penguin42> well, you say that but that's not where the debug process is going in that bug
<brainwash> it's just a bit annoying if someone messes around with reports
<brainwash> right, because people are not familiar with systemd yet
<brainwash> and most confirmed that the network-manager could be re-enabled manually
<penguin42> Yeh it's a little odd, if there weren't any work around on it and it was just network-fails-after-suspend I would have put it against linux as well, but I agree with the bugs that show the workaround it does seem unlikely to be the kernel
<brainwash> but removing all duplicates without stating a reasons seems a bit wrong
<penguin42> yeh should always state reasons for doing something
<brainwash> I'll try to contact him and ask about this, so I can understand why he did this
<brainwash> penguin42: thanks for clarifying some things :)
<hggdh> brainwash: pitti has been working on this bug. If he replaced n-m by systemd-shim it is because he believes systemd-shim is the actual guilty party
<brainwash> hggdh: I know that, because I'm bothering him all the time with my observations and log files :)
<hggdh> heh
<brainwash> and that's the reason I actually care about the removal of all the duplicates
<hggdh> brainwash: I am assuming that pitti removed them (I do not have details in the log). If he indeed removed them, it is because he considered them *not* the same issue.
<brainwash> hggdh: very unlikely, because it is the same issue in most cases, some reports don't provide enough details, but describe the same issue (saucy, resume does not wakeup network-manager and/or session is stuck in sleep state)
<brainwash> pitti's updated package does fix many cases of this issue, but we still investigate if the remaining people are eventually affected by another dbus timeout (systemd also)
<brainwash> and some bug reporters have already marked their report as duplicate once again
<hggdh> darn! I *hate* when people change bug status without explaining why.
<penguin42> nod
<hggdh> OK. comment added on bug 1187005, which has seen a small flurry of wrong duplicates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184262 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1187005 [logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<penguin42> hggdh: I have a little sympathy that without noticing the work around people found, I'd have also guessed at 'linux' being the package for a suspend/resume bug, and once you've set it to linux you don't do dupes
<hggdh> penguin42: indeed. But, if Linux is not the correct package, undupping & dupping to a different bug strikes me as weird
<hggdh> brainwash: at least 1234469 was set as a dup to your bug by pitti himself...
<hggdh> penguin42: also, I would expect people to read the comments *and* look at the activity log. Although, I concede, if one does not know the other players, it get difficult to value their knowledge.
 * hggdh is now thinking this also applies to self...
<penguin42> hggdh: tbf I don't think the bugs actually been fixed yet (or hadn't yesterday)
<hggdh> I agree. Martin's fix does not get all, or there are different issues at play
<hggdh> and I am pretty sure that, right now, I do not want to look at systemd, it is rather confusing, docs lacking, API seems to change suddenly, etc
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh I mean it sounded like a hideous interaction of systemd/nm and a bunch of other stuff - wth knows who dropped the ball
<hggdh> <nod/>
<brainwash> it's not actually systemd's fault, but ubuntu's own wrapper for some dbus calls -> systemd-shim
<brainwash> systemd-shim quits after 10sec (that too fast), this has been fixed by pitti's new package
<hggdh> brainwash: I understand. But the fact we *need* a translator (shim) to interact with systemd says something is blowing out known APIs
<brainwash> well, we had to replace consolekit (deprecated) with logind (part of systemd)
<brainwash> and we don't ship every part of systemd, because it would replace upstart
<hggdh> indeed. But then systemd is getting to be a monolithic beast -- replacing a lot of known/used programs with its own, and incompatible with a lot (or everything else).
<penguin42> brainwash: rule 24: Any fixed timeout is wrong
<brainwash> it seems that the 10sec timeout causes trouble, if the system is slow at suspending
<penguin42> brainwash: Anything like that is a nightmare, things like suspend/resumes are really random times on different hardware
<penguin42> brainwash: No timeout value will ever be right
<hggdh> indeed. Or, at least, fail gracefully
<brainwash> true
<brainwash> 13.10 still feels somewhat broken and unpolished
<hggdh> well, this is sort of expected, 13.10 is a preparation for 14.04
<hggdh> (so we could *sort* of look at it as a beta)
<brainwash> yes :)
<penguin42> tbh I think it's time to throw the towel in and use systemd - it seems to work
<brainwash> canonical won't like this
<penguin42> indeed, but then users don't like bugs like this
<hggdh> all in all, it will be a pity -- I like the idea of using events
 * hggdh remember the happiness when learning petri nets a long time ago
<penguin42> well nowt wrong with events as long as you never lose any
<hggdh> and you have a clear description of all events
<penguin42> hggdh: It's like if I eat one of the M&Ms/smarties you were using to keep track of your petri net
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> indeed. And then try to prove you reach a final state...
<penguin42> hggdh: maths/formal method stuff?
<hggdh> yes
<penguin42> hggdh: I spent some time doing clock-less CPUs, there were a bunch of formal guys trying to do proofs against deadlock
<hggdh> faded to failure, IIRC
<hggdh> might still be possible if we had finite state (sub)machines; we might be able to prove the machine eventually enters a final state (which would be input to the next machine)
<penguin42> it's very difficult - the complexity just explodes as soon as you do anything useful
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-03
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> my applications are freezing at times , totally
<zero_coder> like a second delay before it works
<zero_coder> Atluxity, ?
<zero_coder> ampelbein_, ?
<e11bits> Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection I'm trying to bisect from kernel v3.9.11-saucy to kernel v3.10-rc1-saucy. With git I can find the tag v3.10-rc1, but not the tag for v3.9.11. How do I find that?
<maxb> e11bits: I'm not sure the bisection you propose actually makes sense
<maxb> You need to consider the branching structure of the history you're going to bisect over
<maxb> In this case, 3.9.11 is going to be quite some way down a 3.9.x branch which diverged from the main line of development
<maxb> So the bisection you suggest could be likened to starting at the top two points of a V
<maxb> It would probably be more productive to bisect between 3.9 and 3.10-rc1 which would reasonably closely approximate bisecting along a straight line of history
<maxb> (But if you did need to find the stable release tags for some other reason, they're in the upstream linux-stable.git repository)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-27
<CRCinAU> Hi all, so I've run into problems using the xen netboot installer - and I can't figure out for the life in me how to report a bug on it
<CRCinAU> there doesn't seem to be any way to file a bug on launchpad unless you use the apps AFTER install (which is kinda braindead)
<CRCinAU> so the only other real option given by the static wiki page that you get on the "Report a bug" link was to 'get advice' via here
<CRCinAU> any suggestions?
<CRCinAU> bueller?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> about this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> What have I to do?
<cristian_c> What's the next step?
<cristian_c> I've got connection problems
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<Pwnna> Can anyone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1386388?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386388 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince zoom option drop down not showing up" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-28
<dx> sup #ubuntu-bugs! the trusty/utopic versions of the 'bitlbee' package are very broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitlbee/+bug/1315550
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315550 in bitlbee (Ubuntu) "Current 14.04 bitlbee build using broken OTR (fixed in nightlies)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dx> both were copied directly from debian testing while the debian testing version was broken
<dx> and a fixed version was only uploaded in time for the jessie freeze, but not in time for the utopic freeze
<dx> i'd like to do a SRU but the process looks scary
<dx> aghh this is confusing
<dx> >Check that the bug is fixed in the current development release, and that its bug task is "Fix Released". It is, in general, not appropriate to release bug fixes for stable systems without first testing them in the current development branch
<dx> the SRU page says that, so i changed the status of the ticket to fix released (didn't know i could do that)... and apparently that counts as closing the ticket?
<dx> it's fixed in vivid, not in trusty or utopic
<mozzarella> guys help
<dkessel> !ask | mozzarella
<ubot5> mozzarella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mozzarella> I found a bug and I'd like to fix it, however I need help, where should I ask?
<dkessel> mozzarella: you need help in fixing the bug, or in getting the fix into ubuntu?
<mozzarella> dkessel: fixing teh bug
<brainwash> please mark bug 1386410 as critical
<ubot5> bug 1386410 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin needs an update/patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386410
<dkessel> mozzarella: you could contact the program's author and ask them for help
<rbasak> brainwash: that's a security bug, and the CVE tracker is already showing it as assigned
<rbasak> Marking every security bug as Critical doesn't help the security team
<rbasak> Better to let them triage it.
<brainwash> but it does not hurt either, does it?
<mozzarella> dkessel: I don't know which package the bug is from
<rbasak> Yes, it does, IMHO. It hides the really Critical bugs (from the POV of the security team) from them.
<dkessel> mozzarella: do you know which program is affected by your bug?
<mozzarella> dkessel: no
<mozzarella> it's part of the desktop, not a program
<mozzarella> well…
<mozzarella> it's hard to say
<dkessel> mozzarella: this may help you to understand the process of fixing a bug in ubuntu: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<brainwash> rbasak: but this one is really really critical ;)
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> about this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> What have I to do? What's the next step?
<mozzarella> dkessel: I don't know if it's a bug inside the program or just a missing icon
<somebody> Good night. I am getting an annoying crash while attempting to install 14.10 from a freshly made USB stick. According to Apport, the command on which it crashes is "noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity". I have reported it on Launchpad, but I am also looking for a way to cirumvent this bug and install the system. Any com
<somebody> According to bug #1296410, this is specific to installs attempted from a USB dongle created with the help of a Startup USB Creator.
<ubot5> bug 1286077 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1296410 ubiquity ubuntuone plugin crashed while installing Ubuntu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286077
<somebody> Can I bypass this problem by getting a live image of 14.10 onto a USB stick by a different program?
<somebody> (This thing is marked as "Fix Released", yet my install aborts with a crash.)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-29
<somebody> Okay, I tried to do a fresh install from another USB live stick, this time 14.04.01 created under pendrivelinux.com's installer under Windows. However, I am running into the same error message. You can see details reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1386956 Can anyone offer any pointers?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386956 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes while attempting a fresh install of 14.04.01 from USB " [Undecided,New]
<stevecam> i was thinking of reporting a minor bug in the installation of ubuntu 14.10, not sure if it would be considered a bug or not, i noticed that if i attempt to install ubuntu without enough disk space it will follow through to the end of the installation telling me that it has completed when the installation is corrupt
<teward> correct me if I'm wrong, but does OpenJava NOT grant permissions to unsigned jars by-design for security purposes?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> about this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> What have I to do? What's the next step?
<teward> Need a second opinion - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1385639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385639 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "OpenJava " [Undecided,New]
<teward> That doesn't seem like a GTK bug, nor does it actually seem to be a bug in OpenJava due to the error messages
<somebody> Good night. I am trying to get Ubuntu to install with a FDE, but installers 14.04.1 through 14.10 are crashing on me. Have anyone encountered this problem?
<somebody> Alternatively, I am trying to get around this bug by installing from the 12.04.5 alternate, but it won't boot up, saying "failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32" and I can't get past it by typing 'live', since it is an alternate installer.
<somebody> I have reported it already, but it may be months before it's fixed, so I am trying to get around it for now.
<Wellark> hey!
<Wellark> what super powers do I need to be able to target bugs on ubuntu series?
<Wellark> right now I can only nominate
<Wellark> I'm the upstream of i-network and connectivity-api and would make everyones lives easier if I could just handle the targeting and tracking myself
<teward> Wellark: bug control can only nominate.  The subset of users who can actually APPROVE the series nomination is very small, and I think there's ongoing discussion somewhere, maybe with the tech board, about lp permissions sets, but I don't know of how any individual gets more than bug control powers
<teward> Wellark: I do know that if you ask for nomination approval here for the series nomination and have a ton of patience you can get it nominated fairly quickly...
<hggdh> Wellark: you can always try the folks at #ubuntu-release if you are looking for an approval of a nomination
<teward> ^ that
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-30
<Wellark> teward, hggdh: thanks
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> about this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> What have I to do? What's the next step?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please bug importance to High? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1387499
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387499 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331 331.89-0ubuntu5: nvidia-331 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> Anyone having privileges errors after upgrade to 14.10   ?  When i try to run software updater it says that im not allowed to perform this action Same problem with synaptic if i try to run it form shell im getting "Starting "Synaptic Package Manager" without administrative privileges"
<teward> anyone around to give a second opinion on a bug and whether its valid?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-31
<mozzarella> help
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-01
<rubund> Hi, Can someone please nominate LP: #1388219 for utopic and vivid?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1388219 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Please add version 0.7.3-3ubuntu1 of osm-gps-map to utopic and vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388219
<rubund> After a short discussion here (LP: #1388219), it's only considered necessary to get the trusty-version of osm-gps-map into utopic (and not vivid). Can someone please nominate this for utopic?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1388219 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Please add version 0.7.3-3ubuntu1 of osm-gps-map to utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388219
<bodom> Hi there. I am an ubuntu user since many years and now I would like try to help also by triaging some bugs in my spare time. I've been reading the wiki about the procedure and the methods to follow for triaging but it is not clear to me where to start: how to pick my first bug and how to proceed on it. May someone introduce me to this pratices?
<hjd> bodom: Hi :) There are different ways, I would recommend starting with one or two packages you are familiar with/use a lot. Then you can look through the currently open bugs, see whether you are able to reproduce any of them, provide more information etc.
<hjd> (I have to go in 10 minutes time, but if you have other questions I'm sure someone will be around to answer them :) )
<bodom> hjd: thank you, i'll follow your advice
<cfp_> Any help on bug #1358966? I have a patch submission pending there
<ubot5> bug 1358966 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358966
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-26
<Tobias_79> Hi, I recently ran into a bug in the kernel OOM killer that repeadtedly caused complete system freezes when a cgroup went out of memory (trusty, kernel 3.13.0-66), the problem is described here: https://community.nitrous.io/posts/stability-and-a-linux-oom-killer-bug is there any chance that the fixes from kernel 3.14 will be backported to the trusty kernel?
<rbasak> Tobias_79: this channel is specifically for bug triage. Try asking in #ubuntu-kernel - that's where the kernel developers hang out so you're more likely to reach someone who can answer you there.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> recently I stumbled upon this bug report, which I think is not a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/1378940
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378940 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (Ubuntu) "Video to slow" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> the XorgConf.txt file sent shows that the guy had VESA loaded, and not MGA
<MegaBrutal> Could you please triage bug #1509717?
<ubot5> bug 1509717 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wily LVM-RAID1 – md: personality for level 1 is not loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509717
<jtaylor> MegaBrutal: looks like someone looked at it now
<jtaylor> thanks for reporting it btw, it looks like it could be related to my lvmcache issues
<jtaylor> missing module in initramfs would probably cause the unclean shutdowns I'm getting
<MegaBrutal> jtaylor: Once upon a time, I also reported an lvmcache issue, bug 1423796. Does this affect you? If so, you could increase the bug-heat...
<ubot5> bug 1423796 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount lvmcache root device at boot time" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423796
<jtaylor> MegaBrutal: I only added check_cache to my initramfs to make it work
<jtaylor> didn't test if it works without now
<jtaylor> ah you mentioned that in the report
<MegaBrutal> It also missed a module. To be fair, I also haven't tested it in a long time. Though apw did not close the bug report, so I assume it is not solved yet.
<jtaylor> I didn't need to add a module in 15.10 so thats probably fixed
<jtaylor> also might be worth testing if check_cache is still needed
<jtaylor> my issue is that due to the unclean shutdown the cache is 100% dirty on reboot
<jtaylor> so it needs to flush it on boot which takes half an hour
<jtaylor> couldn't figure out how to get it to shutdown cleanly, but maybe it was a missing module as you reported
<jtaylor> my system boots as the raid is not my boot device
<jtaylor> so it maybe activates it after the initramfs
<jtaylor> but can't turn it off in it
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-27
<rickardve> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1505839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1505839 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Unable to install from text mode interface" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rickardve> can be changed to triaged.
<jibel> rickardve, done, what is the importance in your opinion?
<AndChat|486164> jibel: it should probably be medium since it might impact a lot of automated ubuntu-server installs.
<rickardve2> jibel: on the other hand there is a easy workaround.
<Cysioland> Did I do right with that project change, or did I fuck up? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1507957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507957 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 LTE modem on 15.10 works only when connecting via wvdial and not network-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> !language
<ubot5> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Cysioland> Did I do right with that project change, or did I mess up? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1507957
<Cysioland> teward, better?
<teward> you don't have to restate your statement, just for future
<Cysioland> teward, I just wanted to show you, that I know, what did I do wrong
<Cysioland> But I'll note
<teward> secondly, the bug had a comment that NetworkManager likely was the target, so I see you changed the package over
<Cysioland> teward, and I ask about that. Did I do right, or do I need to report a new bug?
<teward> so I think you're OK here, but if its not a network manager bug it'll go somewhere else
<teward> Cysioland: patience, i'm on a phone lol
<teward> bluetooth keyboards can't keep up with my typing speed (way too fast, so the buffers are huge)
<teward> in any case, I think you're good, and don't need another bug
<teward> just a lot of patience
<Cysioland> teward, maybe another triager will chip in if it's wrong
<teward> or you could just wait :)
<teward> i think you're good though
<teward> :)
<Cysioland> teward, but I'd prefer to have this work with NetworkManager, because wvdial doesn't allow me to measure data usage
<Cysioland> But I have quasi-unlimited data package available
 * teward yawns
<Cysioland> So I'll just use up all my credit
<teward> Cysioland: to be honest: i'm not a feature request handler person
<Cysioland> Top up
<teward> i'm also not a person who handles the network manager package, i only work with general triage
<Cysioland> And activate that quasi-unlimited
<teward> and certain server packages
<teward> whether you need it to work with something or not is not my concern :)
<teward> (nor do I particularly care about the specifics about why you need something to work with networkmanager or not)
<teward> just saying :)
<Cysioland> teward, I was able to monitor it with modem-manager-gui, but it doesn't work, and I didn't ask you specifically, I just commented about the patience fact.
<teward> well patience is *still* a virtue
<Cysioland> And I wanted to make sure, that it's all good in launchpad to help "right people" find this more quicker
<teward> other triagers or developers will see it
<Cysioland> teward, and how can I mention a possibly realted bug, but from older release?
<teward> state that there's a potentially related bug in a comment
<teward> and link to said related bug
<Cysioland> teward, m'kay, done
<Cysioland> teward, I see launchpad is kinda complicated bug tracker
<teward> not really, i've seen far more complex
<teward> and far simpler too
<Cysioland> Okay, I'll go, so as not to litter this channel
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1510709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510709 in obconf (Ubuntu) "In Wily Obconf 1:2.0.4 pulls in tons of not needed packagess" [Undecided,New]
<dschoen> I'm running in to a handful of bugs in the Kubuntu 15.10 installer. From https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting it looks like I should be using *some* part of Launchpad but I'm not clear which, it's suggested to ask here for assistance
<dschoen> Two of the bugs are in the GUI portion of the installer relating to Disk setup (partman?) and the other two are before even loading the install process (the bit that loads kernels off the ISO, I have no idea what component this is)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-28
<rickardve> dschoen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerTeam
<melodie> hello!
<teward> o/
<melodie> I would need advice to where ask help to continue working on debugging a dependency issue in a Wily minimalist start of build (for a remix)
<melodie> hi teward !
<melodie> here is the bug:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1510709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510709 in obconf (Ubuntu) "In Wily Obconf and other GTK related packages pull many unneeded packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<teward> melodie: read wxl's comment
<teward> what does he say to do?
<teward> specifically comment #6
<teward> and #3
<teward> wxl: you should probably wake up and stop by
<wxl> yep, as i said, you should start with debian.
<melodie> gtk maintainers: if I only know how to use redepends properly?
<melodie> hi wxl
<wxl> and it shouldn't be a complaint about obconf but gtk.
<melodie> wxl sure, just it started with obconf but now I don't know where to restart from.
<wxl> melodie: gtk maintainers for debian.
<melodie> this is why I'll need some help and I'm willing to take all the time it needs : just not too much time at each session
<teward> wxl: wouldn't filing a bug against libgtk-3-common in Debian be equally effective?
<teward> or am I missing something>
 * teward hasn't reviewed the bug completely
<wxl> teward: that's kind of what i'm suggesting, but i'm not sure this is likely to actually be a bug
<wxl> dependencies change
<melodie> wxl which gtk package should I specifically target? and how to bring in the topic?
<wxl> she *feels* like it's a bug that there are additional dependencies
<wxl> melodie: here's the package that requires the theme, for example https://packages.debian.org/sid/libgtk-3-common
<melodie> wxl I'm sure it could be possible to avoid the 3 themes and 183 to 187 MB depends, depending on the gtk program pulled in
<teward> i think there's another consideration point though - the fact that this is being done for a remix
<teward> do we consider a remix (Bento Openbox Remix) a valid derivative
<teward> in which case if "No" is the answer, this is likely opinion or invalid
<melodie> even connman-ui brings almost 200MB in! the same 3 themes appear again!
<wxl> teward: i think if we ignore that fact, however, the additional dependencies COULD be a problem
<melodie> teward the remixes with Openbox that I produce have always brought up issues such as this one once a while : for the benefit of all.
<wxl> teward: at least to someone who doesn't want a bunch of additional dependencies, which, for example, a lubuntu dev might care about
<teward> wxl: but as Lubuntu's moving away from GTK it's a non-issue for Lubuntu
<teward> which is what I think yo usaid
<wxl> teward: exactly, but still, someone might care
<teward> mmm
<melodie> indeed, a very basic setup will show some issues or flaws, which makes them fixed before they cause trouble in more elaborate desktops
<melodie> very often, at least
<wxl> the way i look at it is i don't really give a hoot about it but i'm happy to give melodie the information she needs to move forward XD
<wxl> and we will have gtk in 16.04
<teward> who maintains GTK here in Ubuntu?
<wxl> i would not like to have a lubuntu lts with ubuntu-mono in it. that seems kind of problematic.
<teward> is that the Desktop team?
<teward> or Universe
<melodie> about Lubuntu and Qt, I have found a very strange dependency issue when I tried to install ubiquity :/
<wxl> teward: dunno http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgtk-3-common
<wxl> so honestly it's kind of a two part issue:
<teward> debian gnome maintainers
<melodie> I'm not going to do what I have in mind just tonight, but for tomorrow or next evening I can prepare a pastebin with the result of my attempts to install some of these packages I consider installing, which bring tons of them, which I find strangely 'bloated'
<wxl> 1. get debian to perhaps resolve the dependencies that seem to come with gtk
<wxl> 2. get ubuntu to resolve the weird ubuntu-mono dependency (which to me makes no sense)
<wxl> melodie: i don't think that additional information is necessary, except perhaps a comparison between what it was for the last cycle versus this one
<teward> wxl: sounds like something Laney should look at?
<wxl> melodie: then i would present those to the maintainers
<wxl> teward: your guess is as good as mine honestly
<teward> mmm
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> the ubuntu-mono dependency is here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/adwaita-icon-theme
<wxl> which naturally does not inculde ubuntu-mono in the similar package in debian
<wxl> but oddly it includes no mono at all
<teward> so that's an Ubuntu specific bug?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> so i would file a bug against that, melodie
<wxl> a separate one
<teward> want me to invalid the current bug?
<wxl> perhaps what really would be best is to redescribe it as a gtk bug
<teward> indeed
<wxl> and then we can triage it with an upstream bug
<melodie> wxl teward : I can work on redoing a minimalist 15.04, with the same set of packages (let's say I create a script, and while doing that, I install one package or one set of packages at a time, and note the result in the draft of the future script) and then I redo the same for Wily, so we can compare?
<wxl> and get rid of the unnecessary context of making an unsupported remix XD
<melodie> would that help?
 * teward disappears to fix a switch that's causing headaches
<melodie> teward wxl
<melodie> teward I can rename it!
<teward> then go ahead :)
<melodie> just tell me what I have to rename it and I do
 * teward still goes to fix the switch
<wxl> i think i would just do "apt-rdepends <some gtk package>" for both 15.10 and 15.04
<wxl> something like "wily gtk has additional dependencies as compared to vivid"
<melodie> would this "In Wily GTK related packages pull many unneeded packages" do?
<wxl> don't use the word "unneeded"
<wxl> they may be needed
<wxl> things may have changed
<wxl> and perhaps it's not a bug
<melodie> wxl I tried to do that against "ubuntu-mono" and didn't understand the results
<wxl> apt-rdepends gives you every single package a particular package depends on
<melodie> so what is needed from my side would probably be the facts : what I meet with, for each package..
<wxl> where as apt-cache rdepends gives you every single package that depends on a particular package
<melodie> and a keen dev might know where to look and how to read his rdepends and else results?
<wxl> so what you want is apt-rdepends
<wxl> it's recusrive so it will really list EVERY dependency
<wxl> then you compare the two
<wxl> for example, you will not find ubuntu-mono in the earlier one
<melodie> wxl this is what I have done for ubuntu-mono, but I'm sure I don't know how to do that properly and how to pin point the very guilty package
<wxl> but you will also not find adwaita-icon-theme
<wxl> just do a diff between them
<wxl> or just post them up and let someone else do it
<melodie> you lost me
<wxl> look here:
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid-updates/libgtk-3-common
<wxl> versus
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libgtk-3-common
<wxl> do you see any OBVIOUS differences?
<melodie> sorry I used 3 hours of my afternoon doing a demonstration of "gnu/linux" with Bento Openbox on two machines that have some windows, for a lady who works in the school academy and my brain is not working at it's best
<wxl> ok well the obvious difference is adwaita-icon-theme
<melodie> oh!
<melodie> that's a lead for me: right?
<wxl> if you would have done apt-rdepends on libgtk-3-common you would have found that out
<wxl> assuming you did it on a vivid system and separately did it on a wily system
<melodie> ok, I'll redo what you say and continue from that, right?
<wxl> the the theme would have been in the list on wily but not on vivid
<melodie> this sounds feasable for me (starting from tomorrow)
<wxl> the beenfit to using rdepends is that it's recusive
<wxl> recursive that is
<wxl> it will give you the ENTIRE list of dependencies, the dependencies of every dependency and so on
<melodie> yes, but I didn't know how to use it or read the result the right way
<melodie> you seem to have reached the aim more easily than I did
<wxl> like i said, you look for things that are on one list that aren't on the other
<wxl> i just scanned the list for problem children
<wxl> look for patterns :)
<melodie> aha
<wxl> you SHOULD be able to use diff but you'd have to grep out the version numbers
<melodie> children : this is a family matter
<wxl> hehehe
<melodie> wxl it's ok, don't explain me more, I get a lead I'll follow it
<wxl> melodie: so the goals i would make for yourself are as such:
<wxl>  1. update the current bug
<wxl>     1. change the title as above
<melodie> as I tell you, I'm not fully functional at this time, but I wanted to let people here know I was still on the issue and very much interested to contribute to improve the situation here.
<melodie> wxl is that : "In Wily GTK related packages pull many unneeded packages"
<melodie> ok for the modified title?
<wxl>     2. change the description to be really terse. among other things, don't mention the remix. some people will ignore it as unsupported just because of that.
<melodie> ok
<wxl> melodie: yes, but change unneeded to additional
<wxl>     3. attach the results of the rdepends comparison
<melodie> so instead of talking of the remix, I state I build for myself? or what?
<melodie> I don't like to hide the facts
<melodie> ok
<wxl>     4. file a bug upstream at debian and make a reference on each bug to the other
<wxl> melodie: it's irrelevant to the bug. the bug is that there are additional packages that are unexpected. that's all that matters.
<melodie> "In Wily some GTK related packages pull many additional packages"
<melodie> let me see how I can do that part
<wxl>  2. make a new bug "adwaita-icon-theme requires ubuntu-mono in wily"
<wxl> i just noticed now that ubuntu-mono is not the same as mono though. it's just an icon theme. so that may be a non issue. in fact, that removes my personal concern about it :)
<wxl> !info ubuntu-mono
<ubot5> ubuntu-mono (source: ubuntu-themes): Ubuntu Mono Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 14.04+15.04.20150410-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 179 kB, installed size 4138 kB
<wxl> 4138kB on no XD
<melodie> wxl I just modified the initial message, would you look?
<melodie> wxl ubuntu-mono and adwaita-icon-theme might be tangled in a way that allows one to sit on the other
<wxl> melodie: perhaps
<melodie> one brings additional icons, and uses the other as it improves it
<wxl> title is good
<melodie> thanks
<wxl> just need to trim up description
<melodie> I did?
<melodie> just 2 seconds ago
<melodie> would you refresh?
<wxl> no not the TITLE
<wxl> the DESCRIPTION
<melodie> ?
<wxl> the part that starts with:
<wxl> Hello,
<wxl> I start building a minimalist install with Openbox and I meet with the following issues:
<wxl> if you attach the rdepends then i can change what it affects but temporarily i'll do libgtk-3-0
<melodie> "oh!
<melodie> attends
<melodie> wait :)
<melodie> I have to ssh the working machine
<wxl> well actually i think they're all under the same source package
<wxl> yes they are
<wxl> so i have it set correctly
<melodie> I'm on it
<melodie> wxl one attachment will have for title and content: wily_apt-rdepends libgtk-3-common.txt
<melodie> no wait
<melodie> wily_apt-rdepends libgtk-3-common.txt
<melodie> where is the - ? o_O
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> melodie: if i were you i'd run it against libgtk-3-0 though
<melodie> wily_apt-rdepends-libgtk-3-common.txt
<melodie> is that the better choice? Let me see
<wxl> yes because that's the "main" gtk library
<wxl> so that will allow us to see if anything else might be an issue
<wxl> OH
<wxl> and i should mention it would be wise to compare wheezy with jessie in debian
<wxl> so ideally you have a wheezy and jessie vm and do the rdepends there
<wxl> at least when you file the debian bug
<wxl> and you should note that it has affected every version since jessie, including stretch and jessie
<melodie> euh...
<melodie> Jessie has Wheezy before, right? and Stretch was before Wheezy?
<wxl> it's wheezy then jessie then stretch then sid
<wxl> listed in order in the top right of https://packages.debian.org/sid/libgtk-3-common
<melodie> ok
<melodie> this seems a long shot, but worth it
<melodie> here the new file text name and content: wily_apt-rdepends-libgtk-3-0.txt
<melodie> for wily
<melodie> should I bring both or only the latter?
<melodie> I will redo that in Vivid, which is my current system
<wxl> one for wily libgtk-3-0 and one for vivid
<wxl> no need for the libgtk-3-commons
<melodie> ok
<melodie> ok
<wxl> the only reason i was using that as an example is because its immediate dependency is something we know wasn't there before
<wxl> ok brb
<melodie> ok
<melodie> my next question will be simple, which Debian is not too large which can be installed? I'll have to seek for a lxde Debian probably (but I have resources for this one question, most probably)
<wxl> oh man i'm not sure to be honest O_O
<wxl> i know there is an lxde one
<wxl> or at least that they offer that as an option
<wxl> default de is gnome tho
<wxl> which is to say they like their gtk XD
<wxl> brb again
<melodie> :)
<melodie> Debian netinstall used to be my favorite
<wxl> back
<wxl> i honestly haven't installed debian in a loooooooooooooong time
<melodie> no problem
<melodie> I guess I can do a netinstall the same way I pick up UMR and install the needed packages in it. I just have to be carefull to start with the xorg suite and continue with the system packages before hitting the ones for the environment
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-29
<melodie> wxl I'm ready to attach the two txt files, and I'll also point to this image: http://meets.free.fr/images/vimdiff-libgtk-3.0_vivid_vs_wily.png
<wxl> the diff is a little confused because of the version numbers melodie but yes
<melodie> ok
<melodie> issue: can't attach more than one file.
<melodie> I'll send "diff -aur" result
<wxl> melodie: try doing one at a time
<melodie> wxl launchpad never accepted more than one attachement
<melodie> the second one removes the first one
<wxl> weird, i have never seen that before!
<melodie> I have
<melodie> but who knows? :p
<melodie> you can have a look at the result now (last comment)
<melodie> and I'll call it a night :)
<wxl> what was the bug number again?
<melodie> and thanks for helping me, I hope this will lead to improvements
<melodie> bug #1510709
<ubot5> bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily GTK libs depend upon additional packages relative to Vivid" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510709
<melodie> good night!
<wxl> night
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-30
<AndrewMC> Hey all, trying to do a backtrace on a bug i've reported for nautilus, I'm trying to get apport-backtrace to output to a file, when I give it the -o argument I get this 26mb text file, I highly doubt that's what they want to see. Anyone know what I may be missing here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-31
<hggdh> AndrewMC: it is apport-retrace. It cannot do what you want (save a stacktrace to a file). But you can run it with -g, and it will open a gdb session for you
<hggdh> AndrewMC: then it is just bt,or bt full, or whatever you want to do
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-31
<hjd> Hi, I have a somewhat strange issue with updates. If I run `sudo apt dist-upgrade` it suggests 16 packages can be updated, but `update-manager` claims everything is up to date. To make the confusion complete, gnome-software lists 13 upgradable packages. I'm running 16.04.
<hjd> Any way I can check whether this is related to phased updates (though I believe it has been like this for a while) or any other theories as to what might cause this?
<psusi> what do you do with a bug that is not in a software package, but in how the iso image was prepared?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-01
<psusi> where do you assign a bug that is caused not in a package, but in the way the iso was built?
<rbasak> psusi: against the package that builds the iso I guess. That's ubiquity for the (Unity) desktop installer, not sure about flavours.
<rbasak> I'm not sure if it's ubiquity actually, but it's a start. Can always be reassigned later.
<rbasak> There's also live-build.
<psusi> rbasak: that's the thing... ubiquity doesn't build the iso... it's just the installer so it doesn't seem like the right place for the bug, especially since it is only in how the lubuntu iso was built
<asciiwolf> hello
<asciiwolf> would it be possible to backport a small (but important) patch for one package to Xenial?
<rbasak> asciiwolf: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<asciiwolf> Here's a SRU bugreport for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/playonlinux/+bug/1574805 - it includes the patch and a debdiff
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1574805 in playonlinux (Ubuntu) "[SRU] GNOME Software catalog entry missing for PlayOnLinux in Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asciiwolf> What else I have to do? Thanks.
<rbasak> asciiwolf: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure ?
<rbasak> That's an itemised list of what you have to do.
<asciiwolf> Yes, I did. But it is still not clear to me what else I have to do.
<rbasak> That's all you have to do (and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Verification after the package lands in the proposed pocket)
<rbasak> Which of those steps have you not completed?
<asciiwolf> Well, to be honest, I'm not sure what I have to complete. Some of the points looks to be for package maintainers/developers or members of the SRU team, not for regular bugreporters like me... Or am I wrong?
<asciiwolf> I have completed the first three points from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure + since the bug is already fixed in Yakkety, I have added a debdiff
<asciiwolf> Now I'm trying to complete the fourth point - "Ask the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate the bug for the appropriate Ubuntu release(s)/series"
<rbasak> You can do that by asking on this channel. Which Ubuntu releases? Just Xenial?
<rbasak> What about step 1? The development task is not marked "Fix Released"
<asciiwolf> yes
<rbasak> OK, Xenial task added.
<asciiwolf> well, that's probably my mistake... it was marked as fix released, but I changed it to "Confirmed" because it wasn't fixed in Xenial :-)
<asciiwolf> so, my bad, sorry...
<asciiwolf> thanks
<rbasak> Refresh the bug - you'll see two lines now. One tracks the development release (currently Zesty) and the other Xenial now.
<asciiwolf> I see
<asciiwolf> I don't see the Zesty one though, just Xenial
<teward> asciiwolf: the non-series'd one is the Development release (Zesty)
<rbasak> The Zesty one isn't explicitly named. It's the top one against "playonlinux (Ubuntu)". You can change that one to Fix Released yourself (assumign it is)
<teward> ^ that
<asciiwolf> ah :-)
<asciiwolf> done, changed it to fix released
<rbasak> Step 2 looks done - the bug report is public.
<rbasak> Step 3 is needed - the bug is missing a "[Regression Potential]" section.
<rbasak> Step 4 I just did for you.
<asciiwolf> ah, I didn't add the regression potential section because during my testing, I haven't found any potential regressions...
<asciiwolf> I have added the regression potential section
<rbasak> You can't really say "None". See the explanation in the procedure.
<rbasak> For step 5, can you attach a debdiff suitable for Xenial? I don't see one in the bug. See the details in step 5.
<asciiwolf> what's wrong with the one in the bugreport? "yakkety" in the changelog section?
<asciiwolf> or something else?
<rbasak> Yes, but also that the version number is already taken (by Yakkety)
<rbasak> Also, it should have your name, not someone else's.
<rbasak> (and then thanking yourself also would not make sense :-)
<asciiwolf> Ah, I didn't make the yakkety package so I didn't want to give myself any credit for it :-) So where should my name be? Maintainer?
<asciiwolf> (sorry for such stupid questions, this is my first SRU...)
<rbasak> No not maintainer, just the tagline in the new entry in debian/changelog
<asciiwolf> ah, ok :-)
<rbasak> Asking questions is absolutely fine, as long as it's clear what you're asking. Thank you for helping us make Ubuntu better!
<asciiwolf> :-)
<asciiwolf> regarding the version number, I'm thinking about 4.2.10-2ubuntu2 but I'm not sure if it's okay since it's higher than the version number in yakkety (4.2.10-2ubuntu1)
<teward> asciiwolf: if it's higher than the version number in yakkety you should do .1
<teward> actually
<teward> asciiwolf: mind looping me in on the specific bug please?
<teward> so I have a basis to look at (rbasak is ahead of me here heheh)
<asciiwolf> teward, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/playonlinux/+bug/1574805
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1574805 in One Hundred Papercuts "[SRU] GNOME Software catalog entry missing for PlayOnLinux in Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> 4.2.10-2ubuntu0.1 might work, since it's higher than Xenial but less than Yakkety.
<asciiwolf> ok, thanks!
<asciiwolf> by the way, is it safe to drop the "desktopfile-add-comment" patch... I think it's not needed since it's an empty file (the PlayOnLinux desktop file is patched directly in the debdiff)
<teward> rbasak: ^
<wxl> that versioning is strange. would we normally use ubuntu+1?
<teward> wxl: A xenial SRU needs to have a version less than that in Yakkety but higher than that in Xenial
<wxl> right. that part makes sense
<teward> if they're prepping for a Xenial fix, and the Xenial package is 4.2.10-2 and the Yakkety has 4.2.10-2ubuntu1, then Xenial can become 4.2.10-2ubuntu0.1
 * teward gives wxl the version chart for the bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/playonlinux
<wxl> but if yakkety was 4.2.10-2ubuntu2, then we would use 4.2.10-2ubuntu1?
<teward> wxl: but yakkety is -2ubuntu1
<teward> not -2ubuntu2
<wxl> teward: i'm talking hypotheticals, here, bub
 * wxl files a bug against teward. more coffee needed.
<teward> wxl: usually helps to say 'hypothetically speaking..." :P
<teward> at this hour dinner would help more
<wxl> teward: btw "if" often implies such a thing XD
<asciiwolf> rbasak, I have uploaded a new debdiff and edited the Regression Potential section... Please, let me know, if everything is ok. Thanks :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-02
<asciiwolf> rbasak, Hi, regarding the playonlinux SRU we have been talking about yesterday - I have submitted a new debdiff and rewrote the Regression Potential section... Is everything correct now? :-)
<asciiwolf> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/playonlinux/+bug/1574805)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1574805 in One Hundred Papercuts "[SRU] GNOME Software catalog entry missing for PlayOnLinux in Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-05
<sPXRgisnZSeEnQp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-11-05
<The_8472> hi, there appears to be a problem with your infrastructure. the ipv6 tracker isn't working. specifically, i'm getting the following error:
<The_8472> [19:10:42.701] {tracker} Tracker Announcer [http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce] has received : d14:failure reason63:Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.e; 	| Torrent: 'ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso'
<The_8472> note that is a server-side error. infohash is 40448D478D9203A3919B0900E7FBB9E8748DCDF9
